# Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag



## Miss World

Hi I thought I would start a new thread about the recently released Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag. It is featured in the latest campaign with Kate Moss.

It features distressed aged leather and brushed gunmetal hardware to give it a vintage vibe. It has a very cool French effortlessness to it and it’s a little bit rock and roll. I think I would like the black in my collection. 
What does everyone else think about this bag? If you own it or tried it on share your Niki Bag photos here. 

Photo credit Saint Laurent instagram


----------



## Miss World

Model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley carrying her Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag in Black. It looks great with her gym clothes too.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of models wearing the Niki Bag. Pictures from Forward website.


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with her Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag.


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of the Saint Laurent Niki bag


----------



## Miss World

Niki bag


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I have loved this bag since I first saw the Kate Moss ad! I finally got to see it today--it's gorgeous! 

It has a fun, laid back aesthetic. I love the monochromatic hardware and the distressed leather. I prefer the black but the gray was lovely too. I saw both sizes, but the smaller one is just right for my frame.

The chain is long enough that it works as a crossbody bag for me when it's fully extended but I'm on the shorter side but it might be a tad short for someone taller.  When the chain is doubled up it's a really nice length. Overall, the bag is not heavy...and very cool!

Anyway, I love the look of the bag and can't wait to get one!

Thanks for posting all the pix to enable me!!


----------



## Miss World

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I have loved this bag since I first saw the Kate Moss ad! I finally got to see it today--it's gorgeous!
> 
> It has a fun, laid back aesthetic. I love the monochromatic hardware and the distressed leather. I prefer the black but the gray was lovely too. I saw both sizes, but the smaller one is just right for my frame.
> 
> The chain is long enough that it works as a crossbody bag for me when it's fully extended but I'm on the shorter side but it might be a tad short for someone taller.  When the chain is doubled up it's a really nice length. Overall, the bag is not heavy...and very cool!
> 
> Anyway, I love the look of the bag and can't wait to get one!
> 
> Thanks for posting all the pix to enable me!!


Please share pics if you do decide to get this bag.  It’s gorgeous in pictures but I haven’t seen it in real life yet. I think it’s got such a cool girl vibe.


----------



## newbaglover

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I have loved this bag since I first saw the Kate Moss ad! I finally got to see it today--it's gorgeous!
> 
> It has a fun, laid back aesthetic. I love the monochromatic hardware and the distressed leather. I prefer the black but the gray was lovely too. I saw both sizes, but the smaller one is just right for my frame.
> 
> The chain is long enough that it works as a crossbody bag for me when it's fully extended but I'm on the shorter side but it might be a tad short for someone taller.  When the chain is doubled up it's a really nice length. Overall, the bag is not heavy...and very cool!
> 
> Anyway, I love the look of the bag and can't wait to get one!
> 
> Thanks for posting all the pix to enable me!!


Can you tell us what can you fit inside? I am torn between sizes, I am big, and I think I can do the big size ok, but the small size is cuter. Oh! And I always carry a lot of things in my bag ( most of them for my children...). TIA!


----------



## AussieSummer

Hi there

The bag is very spacious and can expand a liot.


----------



## Miss World

AussieSummer said:


> View attachment 3966819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> The bag is very spacious and can expand a liot.


Hi what is this size called?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

newbaglover said:


> Can you tell us what can you fit inside? I am torn between sizes, I am big, and I think I can do the big size ok, but the small size is cuter. Oh! And I always carry a lot of things in my bag ( most of them for my children...). TIA!



Hi, I have the smaller size but it fits a lot! The main compartment fits an iPad mini or iPad 9.7", full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, keys, AirPods. 

There's a zip pocket and a slip pocket inside the main compartment--iPhone X doesn't fit in the slip pocket. 

There's a front pocket (the flap covers it when the bag is closed) and that's where I carry my phone. The pocket is pretty roomy. Also, there's also slip pocket on the exterior backside of the bag that can hold random stuff.

If you carry a lot of stuff, you probably will want to go with the larger side but the smaller size definitely holds a lot and is a great everyday bag. 

Anyway, I love this bag! I will try to post a couple of pictures this weekend.


----------



## newbaglover

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Anyway, I love this bag! I will try to post a couple of pictures this weekend.


Thanks for your in depth information, if you could post a picture it would be great!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

newbaglover said:


> Thanks for your in depth information, if you could post a picture it would be great!





Miss World said:


> Please share pics if you do decide to get this bag.  It’s gorgeous in pictures but I haven’t seen it in real life yet. I think it’s got such a cool girl vibe.



Here are a few pictures--that's an iPad mini in the backside outer pocket:


----------



## Luv2Shop1

More...the first showing the interior lay out, the 2nd with a full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, and a compact wallet in the outer compartment, the 3rd has an iPad 9.7" included:


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Last set:
First one, showing an iPad Mini can fit in the front pocket, 2nd is interior shot with the iPad Mini inside the main compartment and the 3rd is a shot of the bag closed with all the items inside (2 wallets, cosmetic pouch and iPad 9.7".


----------



## Miss World

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Here are a few pictures--that's an iPad mini in the backside outer pocket:
> 
> View attachment 3972868
> 
> View attachment 3972869
> View attachment 3972870





Luv2Shop1 said:


> More...the first showing the interior lay out, the 2nd with a full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, and a compact wallet in the outer compartment, the 3rd has an iPad 9.7" included:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972874
> View attachment 3972875
> View attachment 3972876


Absolutely gorgeous beautiful bag. I love the look of the leather. Which size is this one? Is it the size Kate Moss is wearing? Congratulations so stunning


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Miss World said:


> Absolutely gorgeous beautiful bag. I love the look of the leather. Which size is this one? Is it the size Kate Moss is wearing? Congratulations so stunning



Thank you! 

This is the smaller one, I'm not sure which KM is wearing but I think it's the larger one. Rosie is wearing the larger one for sure.

I really love the look of tke leather too, it has a nice vintage/distressed vibe. Love it!,


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Miss World said:


> Absolutely gorgeous beautiful bag. I love the look of the leather. Which size is this one? Is it the size Kate Moss is wearing? Congratulations so stunning



This is the size I have...


----------



## Miss World

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This is the size I have...
> 
> View attachment 3972942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972943
> View attachment 3972944


It’s so fabulous and a practical size too! I think Kate Moss is wearing this size too!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Looks like besides quilted gray and black, there's also a "Pearl White" version (ysl website):


----------



## Luv2Shop1

And this one from matchesxfashion online--this is the large size in a smooth distressed leather:


----------



## Miss World

Luv2Shop1 said:


> And this one from matchesxfashion online--this is the large size in a smooth distressed leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973122
> View attachment 3973123
> View attachment 3973124


That colour is cool.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Miss World said:


> That colour is cool.



Right? Vintage vibe...I wonder how smooshy the leather is...hmm...


----------



## canyongirl

Luv2Shop1 said:


> And this one from matchesxfashion online--this is the large size in a smooth distressed leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973122
> View attachment 3973123
> View attachment 3973124



Ooohhh!!! Love this so so much!


----------



## obscurity7

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Right? Vintage vibe...I wonder how smooshy the leather is...hmm...


Out of all the colors bags can come in, I am most a sucker for the vintage caramel color, plus the slightly distressed look... and suddenly my mind is completely changing about this bag.  And I just whittled down my wish list!


----------



## ive_flipped

I just placed (like just hit proceed with purchase) of the black medium  This thread solidified my decision. I can't wait to see irl. It will be my everyday bag.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

ive_flipped said:


> I just placed (like just hit proceed with purchase) of the black medium  This thread solidified my decision. I can't wait to see irl. It will be my everyday bag.



Congrats! You will love it! 

It's definitely my favorite bag right now.


----------



## highend

Luv2Shop1 said:


> And this one from matchesxfashion online--this is the large size in a smooth distressed leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973122
> View attachment 3973123
> View attachment 3973124


They're also making this color in the college. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Tempting, but the leather seems a bit delicate/prone to scratches or other wear


----------



## Luv2Shop1

highend said:


> They're also making this color in the college.
> View attachment 3978164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting, but the leather seems a bit delicate/prone to scratches or other wear



Ohhhh, that is gorgeous! 

Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## northla

Does the bag stand up alone or is it completely slouchy? Thanks!


----------



## newbaglover

Thanks for the photos!!


----------



## ive_flipped

northla said:


> Does the bag stand up alone or is it completely slouchy? Thanks!



I was wondering the same. I guess I’ll find out when it arrives....hasn’t even shipped yet ugh


----------



## Luv2Shop1

northla said:


> Does the bag stand up alone or is it completely slouchy? Thanks!





ive_flipped said:


> I was wondering the same. I guess I’ll find out when it arrives....hasn’t even shipped yet ugh



Hello, I have the medium in the distressed black leather...yes,..it stands up on its own...though I usually lay it down.


----------



## safari88

pics are so tempting. I rushed to the store today, and was told there were no more black medium niki available in store. But SA helped to get one from warehouse  can't wait to wear it ~


----------



## Luv2Shop1

candeyige said:


> pics are so tempting. I rushed to the store today, and was told there were no more black medium niki available in store. But SA helped to get one from warehouse  can't wait to wear it ~



Congrats! I hope you love it as much as I love mine!


----------



## nesliy

I got the brown large one but wondering should I get black and medium one


----------



## northla

Thank you for your photos! I just ordered mine online but a few of the stores around here have them in stock too.


----------



## ive_flipped

Mine still hasn’t even shipped ‍♀️


----------



## RedHead172

Where else can I fine the brown one? It's sold out on matches


----------



## highend

RedHead172 said:


> Where else can I fine the brown one? It's sold out on matches


 ysl.com has a store search function

https://www.ysl.com/lr/shop-product...and-quilted-cognac-leather_cod45377336nk.html


----------



## Luv2Shop1

RedHead172 said:


> Where else can I fine the brown one? It's sold out on matches



The brown seems like it's just starting to come out....I saw it at the SCP boutique over the weekend.


----------



## nesliy

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The brown seems like it's just starting to come out....I saw it at the SCP boutique over the weekend.


Brown one is really unique since its vintage leather its a bit reddish brown


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> They're also making this color in the college.
> View attachment 3978164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting, but the leather seems a bit delicate/prone to scratches or other wear


Yes I think it would scratch a lot but it’s so beautiful.


----------



## northla

What are your thoughts on this Niki bag in Black tulip?


----------



## RedHead172

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The brown seems like it's just starting to come out....I saw it at the SCP boutique over the weekend.


What is SCP?


----------



## StefaniJoy

northla said:


> View attachment 3982128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this Niki bag in Black tulip?



Where is it available in Black Tulip? Don’t see it on YSL website.


----------



## safari88

Received the bag today. Couldn't be more happier with it!


----------



## StefaniJoy

candeyige said:


> Received the bag today. Couldn't be more happier with it!



GORGEOUS!! Congrats! I’m trying to find one. Friggin sold out everywhere. Where did you order yours from? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ive_flipped

candeyige said:


> Received the bag today. Couldn't be more happier with it!



Congrats! It’s gorgeous 
Mine is shipping from Italy to the US and then to me. It’s taking forever!!


----------



## safari88

StefaniJoy said:


> GORGEOUS!! Congrats! I’m trying to find one. Friggin sold out everywhere. Where did you order yours from? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!  The Sales in NY 57st boutique helped me to find one from their warehouse


----------



## safari88

ive_flipped said:


> Congrats! It’s gorgeous
> Mine is shipping from Italy to the US and then to me. It’s taking forever!!



Thank you  Hope you can receive it very soon!


----------



## StefaniJoy

northla said:


> View attachment 3982128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this Niki bag in Black tulip?



Ok, I saw the TULIP color on their website. It’s interesting! I guess it’s black with purple undertones? What are your thoughts on the color?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

northla said:


> View attachment 3982128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this Niki bag in Black tulip?



Love!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

RedHead172 said:


> What is SCP?



Hi, South Coast Plaza...it’s in Orange County CA.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

StefaniJoy said:


> Ok, I saw the TULIP color on their website. It’s interesting! I guess it’s black with purple undertones? What are your thoughts on the color?



I love the color but for this bag I like the black the best for its versatility...next fave is the cognac. 

I think this bag is just starting to hit stores and that it will be more readily available in a couple of weeks,

Good luck with your search!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love the color but for this bag I like the black the best for its versatility...next fave is the cognac.
> 
> I think this bag is just starting to hit stores and that it will be more readily available in a couple of weeks,
> 
> Good luck with your search!



I agree with you....BLACK all the way! Oh my god, I hope you’re right. I CAN NOT find it anywhere right now and it’s making me angry [emoji35][emoji35]LOL


----------



## Luv2Shop1

StefaniJoy said:


> I agree with you....BLACK all the way! Oh my god, I hope you’re right. I CAN NOT find it anywhere right now and it’s making me angry [emoji35][emoji35]LOL



Farfetch has the black medium in stock...I've never ordered from them but I think they're legit.


----------



## obscurity7

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Farfetch has the black medium in stock...I've never ordered from them but I think they're legit.


They work with boutiques all over the world, but you go through their customer service if you have problems or need a return.  I've only had good experiences with them!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

obscurity7 said:


> They work with boutiques all over the world, but you go through their customer service if you have problems or need a return.  I've only had good experiences with them!



Thanks for the endorsement! I’ve always hesitated but maybe I’ll give them a try next time I see something interesting!


----------



## RedHead172

I ordered the cognac from Far Fetch last night. It's not available in the US anywhere. YSL got back to me this morning. They said they are expecting more stock early April to be available online. They could only give me names of stores in France that had the bag available now.


----------



## highend

northla said:


> View attachment 3982128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this Niki bag in Black tulip?


Love it....especially in this pic
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 seems like it may be the most versatile of the options.  In this bag it seems to looks different on each site that offers it.  But the black tulip in other SL bags currently available seems to be a deep dark plum


----------



## safari88

Black tulip color is available for pre-order at ysl.com, but it seems delivery time is around Aug 2018


----------



## highend

The large navy is back in stock at Farfetch 
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-shoulder-bag-item-12644748.aspx?storeid=9970


...which seems to be the same one in this pic?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

highend said:


> The large navy is back in stock at Farfetch
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-shoulder-bag-item-12644748.aspx?storeid=9970
> View attachment 3986648
> 
> ...which seems to be the same one in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986649



The size looks the same but not sure of the color...navy blue and black are tricky in pix.


----------



## vhuynh2

candeyige said:


> Received the bag today. Couldn't be more happier with it!



Congratulations! It’s beautiful! Does it appear to be at least slightly water resistant?


----------



## ive_flipped

I missed the UPS man and have to wait again lol I can’t wait to see it
I’m secretly hoping I don’t love it since we are in house Reno’s [emoji85]


----------



## RedHead172

My new Niki in cognac arrived today!


----------



## StefaniJoy

RedHead172 said:


> View attachment 3990050
> 
> My new Niki in cognac arrived today!



Congratulations! [emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## RedHead172

More pictures of the Niki bag in cognac


----------



## ive_flipped

Gorgeous


----------



## canyongirl

RedHead172 said:


> View attachment 3990050
> 
> My new Niki in cognac arrived today!



Stunning!!!


----------



## northla

I received my bag and I have to be honest, I am on the fence as to whether to keep it or not. It is a beautiful bag but also looks a bit like a school bag or small brief case to me. Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## obscurity7

northla said:


> I received my bag and I have to be honest, I am on the fence as to whether to keep it or not. It is a beautiful bag but also looks a bit like a school bag or small brief case to me. Any thoughts or opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991414


I think it really depends on how you wear it.  It's about your style and how it works (or doesn't) with the way you usually dress.  If you look at pictures of other people wearing it and think it looks chic, but when you pair it with things your own closet and think it looks like a school bag, then it may not be for you.  I've found that the same bag can look very different on people depending on their personal style.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

obscurity7 said:


> I think it really depends on how you wear it.  It's about your style and how it works (or doesn't) with the way you usually dress.  If you look at pictures of other people wearing it and think it looks chic, but when you pair it with things your own closet and think it looks like a school bag, then it may not be for you.  I've found that the same bag can look very different on people depending on their personal style.


Great words of wisdom - I totally agree! I also think with this bag in particular size matters a lot!  I don’t know what size you have but to me the larger size does look like a brief case of sorts. I’ve ordered the small in black and will have to give it the “wardrobe” test once it arrives!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Designerhbgirl said:


> Great words of wisdom - I totally agree! I also think with this bag in particular size matters a lot!  I don’t know what size you have but to me the larger size does look like a brief case of sorts. I’ve ordered the small in black and will have to give it the “wardrobe” test once it arrives!



Totally agree! I’ve worn mine with jeans and boots...and dressed up for work...it looks awesome with everything! Also, using it cross body gives it a completely different look.


----------



## northla

Designerhbgirl said:


> Great words of wisdom - I totally agree! I also think with this bag in particular size matters a lot!  I don’t know what size you have but to me the larger size does look like a brief case of sorts. I’ve ordered the small in black and will have to give it the “wardrobe” test once it arrives!



I ordered the medium size. I think I was looking to wear this as a crossbody and it can be done, but the strap is a bit shorter than the other bags.


----------



## StefaniJoy

northla said:


> I received my bag and I have to be honest, I am on the fence as to whether to keep it or not. It is a beautiful bag but also looks a bit like a school bag or small brief case to me. Any thoughts or opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991414



Hi! Congrats on your beautiful bag! I think if you are on the fence, you should probably return it. These bags are expensive and I feel like you should be in love and super smiley about owning it.  Obviously, that’s just my opinion, but if your not 97% satisfied then you should put the money towards a bag you will look forward to using [emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## highend

I got the larger size in black tulip (exactly as in the pic below)


	

		
			
		

		
	
As I plan to primarily wear it single strap, I find it most most chic when when the strap is pulled long from the front as in these pics



...than when it's pulled long from the back which makes it look more boxy and less flattering
	

		
			
		

		
	



Since I plan to wear it single strap my main concern was that it still feel comfortable on the shoulder when filled to some extent (as I ended up selling a similar color, size and style Chanel elastic maxi years ago that I otherwise loved as it was very uncomfortable in this manner). Since this one has the leather at the top of the strap (as opposed to all chain), I'm hoping that resolve any comfort issues.

Otherwise, I absolutely love the black tulip color...and even picked up a quilted Lou camera bag in the same color!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

highend said:


> I got the larger size in black tulip (exactly as in the pic below)
> View attachment 3991602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I plan to primarily wear it single strap, I find it most most chic when when the strap is pulled long from the front as in these pics
> View attachment 3991605
> View attachment 3991606
> 
> ...than when it's pulled long from the back which makes it look more boxy and less flattering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991613
> 
> Since I plan to wear it single strap my main concern was that it still feel comfortable on the shoulder when filled to some extent (as I ended up selling a similar color, size and style Chanel elastic maxi years ago that I otherwise loved as it was very uncomfortable in this manner). Since this one has the leather at the top of the strap (as opposed to all chain), I'm hoping that resolve any comfort issues.
> 
> Otherwise, I absolutely love the black tulip color...and even picked up a quilted Lou camera bag in the same color!


The black tulip color is just beautiful! Congrats on scoring two bags in this cool color


----------



## highend

Designerhbgirl said:


> The black tulip color is just beautiful! Congrats on scoring two bags in this cool color


Thanks!

By the way, Farfetch currently has one more of the black tulip Niki:

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...hollywood-bag-item-12706812.aspx?storeid=9910

Their pics (and mislabeling) are not doing the bag any favors though.  I wavered on the bag for days before I finally googled the YSL style code and color and came across the listing on the Anita Hass site that better depicts it. 

However, I did order from the same Farfetch listing.  Mine came from a different boutique in Germany....the one currently available looks like it's coming from Spain.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

highend said:


> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, Farfetch currently has one more of the black tulip Niki:
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...hollywood-bag-item-12706812.aspx?storeid=9910
> 
> Their pics (and mislabeling) are not doing the bag any favors though.  I wavered on the bag for days before I finally googled the YSL style code and color and came across the listing on the Anita Hass site that better depicts it.
> 
> However, I did order from the same Farfetch listing.  Mine came from a different boutique in Germany....the one currently available looks like it's coming from Spain.


Wow, it’s totally mislabeled! How strange and definitely not doing it any favors! Hopefully a fellow tpf member who is in the market for this bag/color combo will see your post and be able to get one of these lovelies


----------



## RedHead172

Mine (the cognac) was mislabeled on Farfetch as well.


----------



## obscurity7

highend said:


> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, Farfetch currently has one more of the black tulip Niki:
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...hollywood-bag-item-12706812.aspx?storeid=9910
> 
> Their pics (and mislabeling) are not doing the bag any favors though.  I wavered on the bag for days before I finally googled the YSL style code and color and came across the listing on the Anita Hass site that better depicts it.
> 
> However, I did order from the same Farfetch listing.  Mine came from a different boutique in Germany....the one currently available looks like it's coming from Spain.


Farfetch is notorious for all sorts of labeling snafus.  Makes it hard to work out exactly what they're selling sometimes.  A small is labeled a medium, the medium is also labeled a medium, the large won't have any designation at all.  It can take some patience.


----------



## ive_flipped

For those who have this or another crinkly calf skin- how well does it hold up? It seems a bit tissue paper like. I want to have this as an everyday bag not have to really baby it


----------



## highend

ive_flipped said:


> For those who have this or another crinkly calf skin- how well does it hold up? It seems a bit tissue paper like. I want to have this as an everyday bag not have to really baby it


It believe it's the vintage look that perhaps makes you think it's tissue paper like, but the leather on the bag actually has a nice thickness.

I took mine out for the first time today, I don't see any reason why I'd have to baby it.  Granted, I won't technically be wearing it everyday, as I have a variety of bags I rotate given what I'm wearing or carrying, but I don't see any reason why it couldn't be used everyday without issue.


----------



## highend

I’ve attached some real life reference pics of the large Niki in black tulip if anyone’s interested.

Front: love the vintage look of the leather and how the YSL logo blends in
	

		
			
		

		
	



Back pocket:  big enough to fit a larger IPAD; also has hidden magnets at the top to secure the smaller items you may place in there
	

		
			
		

		
	




Interior:  has two compartments-(i) a large back compartment that will fit up to a 12 in laptop (the one pictured is 11 inch…but I also tried a 12 inch); that compartment also has two pockets, a large zippered pocket at the back and a smaller slit/open pocket in the front and (ii) a smaller nice sized front compartment.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Overall a very nice bag for the price.  I usually avoid paying retail, but this one seems to pack a lot of bang for the buck given its size and functionality (so paying retail is more justifiable for me than say a medium College/Kate which are around the same price but much smaller).  There also seems to be limited availability for this style given the high demand….so who knows if they’ll even still be available come sale season


----------



## ive_flipped

highend said:


> It believe it's the vintage look that perhaps makes you think it's tissue paper like, but the leather on the bag actually has a nice thickness.
> 
> I took mine out for the first time today, I don't see any reason why I'd have to baby it.  Granted, I won't technically be wearing it everyday, as I have a variety of bags I rotate given what I'm wearing or carrying, but I don't see any reason why it couldn't be used everyday without issue.



Thanks 

I do have a lot of other bags to rotate in but I tend to have one that is the more day to day use.  It ripples the top layer. Is yours like that?


----------



## ive_flipped

Here she is....


----------



## StefaniJoy

highend said:


> I’ve attached some real life reference pics of the large Niki in black tulip if anyone’s interested.
> 
> Front: love the vintage look of the leather and how the YSL logo blends in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993825
> 
> Back pocket:  big enough to fit a larger IPAD; also has hidden magnets at the top to secure the smaller items you may place in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993826
> 
> 
> Interior:  has two compartments-(i) a large back compartment that will fit up to a 12 in laptop (the one pictured is 11 inch…but I also tried a 12 inch); that compartment also has two pockets, a large zippered pocket at the back and a smaller slit/open pocket in the front and (ii) a smaller nice sized front compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993828
> View attachment 3993829
> 
> 
> Overall a very nice bag for the price.  I usually avoid paying retail, but this one seems to pack a lot of bang for the buck given its size and functionality (so paying retail is more justifiable for me than say a medium College/Kate which are around the same price but much smaller).  There also seems to be limited availability for this style given the high demand….so who knows if they’ll even still be available come sale season



The BLACK TULIP is a gorgeous alternative to BLACK! Congrats on your gorgeous new bag. I’m considering this, but will try to see one IRL before purchasing. [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## StefaniJoy

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3993922
> View attachment 3993923
> 
> 
> Here she is....



Congrats on your gorgeous black beauty!


----------



## highend

BG.com has the blue medium niki in stock 
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sai...axy-Quilted-Shoulder-Bag/prod133040140/p.prod


----------



## Luv2Shop1

highend said:


> BG.com has the blue medium niki in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994549
> 
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sai...axy-Quilted-Shoulder-Bag/prod133040140/p.prod



OMG...that is soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

highend said:


> BG.com has the blue medium niki in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994549
> 
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sai...axy-Quilted-Shoulder-Bag/prod133040140/p.prod



AND it’s sold out again! LOL! The dark blue is gorgeous too! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## obscurity7

highend said:


> BG.com has the blue medium niki in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994549
> 
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sai...axy-Quilted-Shoulder-Bag/prod133040140/p.prod


See now, this is not helpful.  I didn't care for the gray at all.  The black was meh.  The black tulip had definite potential.  But the navy... oh be still my beating heart!


----------



## highend

Nordstrom also currently has medium Nikis in black and black tulip available
https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/sain...ll_P03_shop&top=24&sort=PriceHighToLow&page=3


----------



## ms p

Newbie here hi  what is the difference between black and tulip?  Thanks


----------



## Designerhbgirl

My Niki arrived today! So excited! Will take pics this weekend ! Ok, this makes three new bags this year (two new, one preloved) and two sold. After I find a new card holder I’m off to ban island for a very long time!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Designerhbgirl said:


> My Niki arrived today! So excited! Will take pics this weekend ! Ok, this makes three new bags this year (two new, one preloved) and two sold. After I find a new card holder I’m off to ban island for a very long time!!



Can’t wait to see! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## StefaniJoy

ms p said:


> Newbie here hi  what is the difference between black and tulip?  Thanks



Hi! Welcome! The black is going to be your traditional black and the tulip looks like black with purple undertones. Kind of looks like plum color. I believe someone in this topic owns the Tulip color  so definitely get her feedback too!


----------



## ms p

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! Welcome! The black is going to be your traditional black and the tulip looks like black with purple undertones. Kind of looks like plum color. I believe someone in this topic owns the Tulip color  so definitely get her feedback too!


Thank you!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Here she is! The Niki really offers a beautiful and cool twist on a flap bag One of these photos shows the bag but mostly it shows off my pup after her spa day at the groomer


----------



## vhuynh2

I’d been lusting for this bag since the beginning of this thread. I just placed an order tonight at Nordstrom for a medium black one. I’m looking forward to finally seeing it in person!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Designerhbgirl said:


> Here she is! The Niki really offers a beautiful and cool twist on a flap bag One of these photos shows the bag but mostly it shows off my pup after her spa day at the groomer
> View attachment 3996631
> View attachment 3996633



Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag! Your doggie is adorable too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Designerhbgirl

vhuynh2 said:


> I’d been lusting for this bag since the beginning of this thread. I just placed an order tonight at Nordstrom for a medium black one. I’m looking forward to finally seeing it in person!


Yay! You’ll love it!


----------



## vhuynh2

Is anyone else worried about the coated logo possibly chipping away with use?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

vhuynh2 said:


> Is anyone else worried about the coated logo possibly chipping away with use?



Nope. I can't see how I would ever nick the logo. 

I have a card case that I worry about though!


----------



## StefaniJoy

vhuynh2 said:


> Is anyone else worried about the coated logo possibly chipping away with use?



Did your beauty arrive yet? [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## vhuynh2

StefaniJoy said:


> Did your beauty arrive yet? [emoji3][emoji3]



It’s out for delivery — still waiting, patiently


----------



## vhuynh2

It's here, it's here!  At this point I'm not 100% sure about it.  It looks sooo great as a shoulder bag, but as someone mentioned earlier, it does look briefcase-ish when worn as a crossbody.  I'm also worried that the magnetic closure is too strong and pulls too hard on the bag when I open it!


----------



## StefaniJoy

vhuynh2 said:


> It's here, it's here!  At this point I'm not 100% sure about it.  It looks sooo great as a shoulder bag, but as someone mentioned earlier, it does look briefcase-ish when worn as a crossbody.  I'm also worried that the magnetic closure is too strong and pulls too hard on the bag when I open it!



Yay!! Super congrats on your new bag! I guess you’ll decide if it’s a keeper or not? I’m very curious to see this bag IRL. Please post your impressions and what you decide. [emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Can someone please post the measurements of the strap lengths of the medium sized bag?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

vhuynh2 said:


> It's here, it's here!  At this point I'm not 100% sure about it.  It looks sooo great as a shoulder bag, but as someone mentioned earlier, it does look briefcase-ish when worn as a crossbody.  I'm also worried that the magnetic closure is too strong and pulls too hard on the bag when I open it!



I think the larger size is a bit more briefcase like due to the size....the medium is not too big for me...but I guess it depends on your aesthetic and personal style.

The magnetic is really strong, I left the plastic protectors on it to reduce the grip. Once I did that, no problems.


----------



## highend

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The magnetic is really strong, I left the plastic protectors on it to reduce the grip. Once I did that, no problems.



I left the plastic on too, and my magnet is still REALLY strong.  Guess I'll keep the protectors on, or I may never be able to open the bag again, LOL.


----------



## vhuynh2

I think I'm going to return it.  I don't feel in love with it and admire it like I do my other bags.  It sure is a beauty, and so practical.  I want to love it so badly!  I'm sure I won't be able to find another bag to top this one for awhile, but that's not a good enough reason to keep it.


----------



## RedHead172

SA just said she’d probably have a black medium Niki bag by this weekend. Do I need both the cognac and the black? I think they are pretty different.


----------



## canto bight

RedHead172 said:


> SA just said she’d probably have a black medium Niki bag by this weekend. Do I need both the cognac and the black? I think they are pretty different.



I agree that they are pretty different.  Do you feel like you'd get wear out of them both?  If so, then it might be worth considering!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Anyone who owns this bag have any feedback on how they like it? Don’t like it? TIA!


----------



## RedHead172

StefaniJoy said:


> Anyone who owns this bag have any feedback on how they like it? Don’t like it? TIA!


I have the cognac. I love it so much I bought the black - should get it Tuesday.


----------



## StefaniJoy

RedHead172 said:


> I have the cognac. I love it so much I bought the black - should get it Tuesday.



That’s the best! When you find something you love so much you need it in TWO colors! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## highend

StefaniJoy said:


> Anyone who owns this bag have any feedback on how they like it? Don’t like it? TIA!


Still loving mine as well....I've worn it a few time each week since I had it. 

I don't currently see myself getting another as I find the black tulip to be versatile enough for my wardrobe.  I originally though I might also get one of the smaller/medium size also; however, I wasn't that crazy about them when I saw them recently in store....I guess the dimensions of the large just better suit me.


----------



## RedHead172

My two Niki bags


----------



## StefaniJoy

RedHead172 said:


> My two Niki bags



They look beautiful! Congratulations on your new black beauty 

I might have something to post soon [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## RavenMontana

Just got mine today & I’m already in love.  ❤️  I have the large in black.  I saw it online & liked it then I saw the Loulou & was undecided but when I saw them today in the store I just knew Niki was the one.  The sales associate said they sold a lot of those bags.  I love the vintage look of it, it definitely fits my style more.


----------



## SuzyShops

Hi girls!
I just picked up the medium niki in grey while on vacation in Vegas, and i am so in love!! The black looked better to me in pictures but once I saw the grey in person I was sold. It’s so versatile for year round and has a cool vintage boho vibe.
My only complaint - related to the strong magnetic clasp- is that as strong as it is, you still have to sort of manually line it up to close the bag. It doesn’t just fall closed the way some other designer bags do. 
Nevertheless I am in love and the medium is the perfect size for me!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

SuzyShops said:


> My only complaint - related to the strong magnetic clasp- is that as strong as it is, you still have to sort of manually line it up to close the bag. It doesn’t just fall closed the way some other designer bags do.
> Nevertheless I am in love and the medium is the perfect size for me!



So I solved the problem with the super strength magnet by putting a couple of old school ‘reinforcement labels’  on the magnet on the flap. They fit perfectly and do perfectly, clear ones are $4/200.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

The magnet on my Niki seems fine. So sorry to hear others are having issues!


----------



## RedHead172

I don’t have issue with my magnet either


----------



## tangyuangege

Got my Large Niki in black this week. First time carry her for brunch.


----------



## obscurity7

tangyuangege said:


> Got my Large Niki in black this week. First time carry her for brunch.
> 
> View attachment 4035502


That bag looks so undeniably cool!  Happy brunch!


----------



## ive_flipped

How are all your bags holding up after some usage? 
I returned mine and regret it so much I’m probably going to rebuy it lol


----------



## highend

ive_flipped said:


> How are all your bags holding up after some usage?
> I returned mine and regret it so much I’m probably going to rebuy it lol


Mine looks as great as the day I received it.  I even got caught in the rain with it without issue (granted I spray all my bags with Collonil before I first wear them which likely helped).


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Still loving mine! I’ve bought and sold so many flap bags, including Chanel, because they just didn’t work for me. This one does and I couldn’t be happier


----------



## Prettyvogue

I stumbled across this thread and have to say that the black crinkled Niki bag is simply stunning! As someone who doesn't own a ysl bag would you suggest the Niki or Loulou? I will probably only buy one of these and would prefer something that will not look dated in a few years.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Prettyvogue said:


> I stumbled across this thread and have to say that the black crinkled Niki bag is simply stunning! As someone who doesn't own a ysl bag would you suggest the Niki or Loulou? I will probably only buy one of these and would prefer something that will not look dated in a few years.


I would go for the Niki! But I’m biased since I have one and love it  I love the distressed look of the leather!


----------



## lotusfeet

In [emoji171]with my new baby! Large Niki in navy!


----------



## Prettyvogue

Designerhbgirl said:


> I would go for the Niki! But I’m biased since I have one and love it  I love the distressed look of the leather!


The distressed look really is calling me, I think I will need to check it out in person. Have you had any quality issues with it? I bought my mom a ysl wallet but otherwise have no experience with the brand.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Prettyvogue said:


> The distressed look really is calling me, I think I will need to check it out in person. Have you had any quality issues with it? I bought my mom a ysl wallet but otherwise have no experience with the brand.


I’ve had no issues with my Niki or my Saint Laurent tote, they are great bags,


----------



## ive_flipped

It’s become a tough bag to get, online is now charging all these extras fees and duties and stores sold out. I did manage to get one from Vancouver that should ship out Monday. Can’t wait!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Has anyone gotten the Niki tote?? https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...ather_cod45377379wj.html#dept=women_bags_niki 
I really like it but haven’t yet seen it in person.


----------



## highend

Designerhbgirl said:


> Has anyone gotten the Niki tote?? https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...ather_cod45377379wj.html#dept=women_bags_niki
> I really like it but haven’t yet seen it in person.


I've seen it in store but don't find it as special as the flap version. 

However, I am excited about the new colors and sizes of the flap recently released for preorders on their site


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen the new "Baby Niki" yet?


----------



## highend

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Has anyone seen the new "Baby Niki" yet?


NYC has it in black, light taupe and gray.

It's a decent size...similar to a nano SDJ or medium college.  But, I found the strap to be too long when worn single and to short when doubled


----------



## chanelfendi

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Has anyone seen the new "Baby Niki" yet?


 Do you have a photo or a link?


----------



## chanelfendi

highend said:


> NYC has it in black, light taupe and gray.
> 
> It's a decent size...similar to a nano SDJ or medium college.  But, I found the strap to be too long when worn single and to short when doubled



Do you have a link?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lotusfeet said:


> View attachment 4047290
> View attachment 4047291
> 
> 
> In [emoji171]with my new baby! Large Niki in navy!


Congrats! So luscious and comfy looking at the same time.


----------



## L!m@2018

There is now a new baby niki released! Very cutee suzed everyday bag.


----------



## L!m@2018




----------



## boeyshona

L!m@2018 said:


> View attachment 4072754
> View attachment 4072755



The baby nikis are so cute!! In love with the red!!


----------



## whalejasmine

Hello, I just bought large niki bag on eBay. But when I got this, I notice the logo is so fake to me. Is anyone helping me about this. There is no authenticator to authenticate it in the thread. Thanks!


Item: Yves Saint Laurent large monogram Niki black leather bag
Listing Number: 222932993925
Seller: hot_couture1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-NWT-Yves-Saint-Laurent-large-monogram-Niki-black-leather-bag-Rtl-2350/222932993925?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: the logo of this item is different from most of ysl bag


----------



## boeyshona

whalejasmine said:


> Hello, I just bought large niki bag on eBay. But when I got this, I notice the logo is so fake to me. Is anyone helping me about this. There is no authenticator to authenticate it in the thread. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent large monogram Niki black leather bag
> Listing Number: 222932993925
> Seller: hot_couture1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-NWT-Yves-Saint-Laurent-large-monogram-Niki-black-leather-bag-Rtl-2350/222932993925?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: the logo of this item is different from most of ysl bag



Do you mean the YSL logo at the front of the bag? Looks fine to me


----------



## whalejasmine

boeyshona said:


> Do you mean the YSL logo at the front of the bag? Looks fine to me


Thanks for reply to me. Yes, I mean the logo at the front. I attached a comparison photo. Left side is mine. Right side is the photo I use from this thread. I mark the difference. Or this bag has defect on the logo?


----------



## boeyshona

whalejasmine said:


> Thanks for reply to me. Yes, I mean the logo at the front. I attached a comparison photo. Left side is mine. Right side is the photo I use from this thread. I mark the difference. Or this bag has defect on the logo?



The first versions of nikis have thinner logos, the new ones are thicker. That’s what I’ve noticed haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

L!m@2018 said:


> View attachment 4072754
> View attachment 4072755


Wow! The red is such a beautiful color on the screen! Is that how it shows irl?


----------



## L!m@2018

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! The red is such a beautiful color on the screen! Is that how it shows irl?


Yes it is very vibrant and in your face


----------



## L!m@2018

boeyshona said:


> Do you mean the YSL logo at the front of the bag? Looks fine to me


This is whay the logo in store looks like


----------



## whalejasmine

L!m@2018 said:


> This is whay the logo in store looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073563


 I think it’s quite different from mine. I should return it!


----------



## ive_flipped

boeyshona said:


> The first versions of nikis have thinner logos, the new ones are thicker. That’s what I’ve noticed haha



I just got mine and it’s thinner.


----------



## boeyshona

whalejasmine said:


> I think it’s quite different from mine. I should return it!



I don’t think the logo is a big issue though. Check my pictures below. The burgundy one is thinner while the black is thicker. The new batch of nikis have a thicker logo.


----------



## Esther xxwe

Hi anyone with the bag can show me how your bag strap rings (with the saint Laurent Paris engravings ) look like ? Thank you all ! Love the bag


----------



## Esther xxwe

Esther xxwe said:


> Hi anyone with the bag can show me how your bag strap rings (with the saint Laurent Paris engravings  ) look like ? Thank you all ! Love the bag


----------



## ive_flipped

Anyone else have the handle glazing splitting? 






I’ve never had any of their bags, are they good with issues or no? I don’t think it should be this bad from a couple of weeks


----------



## ive_flipped

This is how it was. 

Do you think it will get worse and go far up if I leave it?


----------



## highend

ive_flipped said:


> Anyone else have the handle glazing splitting?
> 
> View attachment 4074352
> 
> View attachment 4074353
> 
> 
> I’ve never had any of their bags, are they good with issues or no? I don’t think it should be this bad from a couple of weeks


Fortunately, I'm not experiencing that or any issues with mine and have had it for a couple months now.  I'd contact YSL or your point of purchase as it would seem to fall within the warranty.


----------



## Tatiana A.

I read yours enthusiastic reviews about Niki and ordered from Berlin a medium size. Now, then I got it, I regret that I chose black color, and thinking about where and to whom sell it(((


----------



## lotusfeet

This is the logo on my bag, does it look different to the other ones in this thread ?


----------



## Tatiana A.




----------



## Luv2Shop1

I saw the mini Niki today—it is super cute! I think it’s a good size, roomy enough for essentials. If I didn’t already have the medium I would have went for it!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Does anyone have the Niki Tote? I'm curious to see how it drapes. The straps are far apart so I'm wondering that looks when it's carried--the photos show it holds its shape but that seems unlikely. 

Thanks!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Does anyone have the Niki Tote? I'm curious to see how it drapes. The straps are far apart so I'm wondering that looks when it's carried--the photos show it holds its shape but that seems unlikely.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4080933


I would also love to know the answer!


----------



## Yuki85

I am looking for a new work bag and interested in the Niki.. May I ask if it is good as a daily work bag? Is the size small like the speedy B 30? And it is easy to get stuff in and out off the bag?? thank you!!!


----------



## peachyapple

I tried on the mini Niki in the store today. I love how it looks and there’s plenty of room for essentials. But the magnetic clasp was SO strong like some others have commented that I decided not to get the bag ☹️ I’d be afraid of opening the bag too many times and yanking on the leather. So for now I will continue to admire everyone else’s bags from afar!


----------



## chanelfendi

peachyapple said:


> I tried on the mini Niki in the store today. I love how it looks and there’s plenty of room for essentials. But the magnetic clasp was SO strong like some others have commented that I decided not to get the bag ☹️ I’d be afraid of opening the bag too many times and yanking on the leather. So for now I will continue to admire everyone else’s bags from afar!


Now I'm really curious to see what this magnet is doing.   I'll check it out on Monday.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

There are some things you can do to reduce the strength of the magnet...like tapping (hammering) it...physics apparently! I used a screwdriver to tap the magnet a few times and it did the trick. 

Before that I had applied "reinforcement labels" (normally used to reinforce punched holes in paper that goes in binders) to create a physical barrier between the 2 magnets...that also worked. 

Anyway, don't let the magnet scare you off! There are definitely ways around it!


----------



## jesmineang




----------



## ive_flipped

Ive been using the bag daily and the leather near the magnet is fine, the store told me the bag has a two year warranty and use it


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love the comparison photo! Thanks for posting! 

I love the Baby Niki...I have the Medium Black...but I am tempted...I'd have to find it in another color though.


----------



## Miss World

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Does anyone have the Niki Tote? I'm curious to see how it drapes. The straps are far apart so I'm wondering that looks when it's carried--the photos show it holds its shape but that seems unlikely.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4080933


Thanks for posting! I absolutely love this. I need a new tote bag and this looks so my style!


----------



## jesmineang

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love the comparison photo! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I love the Baby Niki...I have the Medium Black...but I am tempted...I'd have to find it in another color though.



I tried the baby and the medium. Wanted to get the baby but I got the medium after trying out in the store.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jesmineang said:


> I tried the baby and the medium. Wanted to get the baby but I got the medium after trying out in the store.



I have the Medium too! Love that bag! 

What color did you buy?

I think the Baby would be a great as a weekend bag--the only problem I have with it is the price. When I bought my Niki it was $1900 (or $1950)...so I'd be paying the same price for the smaller version. Don't love that idea!


----------



## highend

peachyapple said:


> I tried on the mini Niki in the store today. I love how it looks and there’s plenty of room for essentials. But the magnetic clasp was SO strong like some others have commented that I decided not to get the bag ☹️ I’d be afraid of opening the bag too many times and yanking on the leather. So for now I will continue to admire everyone else’s bags from afar!


I wouldn't let the magnet deter you.  Mine was initially very strong but has relaxed with normal use to the point that it is not even noticeable now.....and I didn't do anything other than leave the protective plastic on the bottom clasp that came with it.  No issues with the leather around that area either.


----------



## chocolateolive

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Does anyone have the Niki Tote? I'm curious to see how it drapes. The straps are far apart so I'm wondering that looks when it's carried--the photos show it holds its shape but that seems unlikely.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4080933



I have this tote and it’s stiff enough that it holds its shape when carried. It doesn’t quite “drape” since it’s not that soft which I like, but it’s also not a very stiff either. If that explains anything


----------



## Luv2Shop1

chocolateolive said:


> I have this tote and it’s stiff enough that it holds its shape when carried. It doesn’t quite “drape” since it’s not that soft which I like, but it’s also not a very stiff either. If that explains anything



Yes, thank you for the reply! 

Do you love it? Any cons? Like, is it heavy? Has it held up since you've been using it?

Any chance you could post a picture--holding it by the handles? I know not everyone posts pix but if you could that would be helpful.


----------



## peachyapple

highend said:


> I wouldn't let the magnet deter you.  Mine was initially very strong but has relaxed with normal use to the point that it is not even noticeable now.....and I didn't do anything other than leave the protective plastic on the bottom clasp that came with it.  No issues with the leather around that area either.


Thank you. That’s good to know!! Might consider getting one again it’s such a beautiful bag!!


----------



## jesmineang




----------



## s.tighe

Hello, I'm hoping someone with a large Niki could lend me a hand with some info.

I purchased a pre-loved bag that was identified as a large Niki, but right off, it seems smaller to me than the large Niki I tried on in the Saint Laurent store. It only measures 12 inches across, instead of the 12.5 advertised, unless i stuff and stretch the sides of the bag and then I can weasel out another half to three quarters of an inch.

The rest of the authenticity markers look ok, although it is a pre-loved bag and the serial number tag is quite rubbed so I can't read the serial number very much at all. also, the "made in italy" on the serial number tag sewn into the lower part of the inner pocket is in lowercase, not uppercase like I've seen on the few Niki bags posted with photos of the serial number tag. 

Can anyone with a large Niki measure their bag laying flat and let me know if it is a true and "easy" 12.5 inches (31.75cm), or do you have to manipulate the bag to get to that dimension? I would really appreciate the help! There are so many clever fakes, especially in this brand, it seems, I am wary of a bag that is coming up a full half inch short of official measurements. The height of the bag is an easy 9 inches, which is consistent with specification for this bag.

Thank you


----------



## Miss World

I just love the Niki bag the more and more I see it. It’s getting harder to resist.


----------



## Miss World

More of the Niki bag


----------



## jesmineang

Miss World said:


> I just love the Niki bag the more and more I see it. It’s getting harder to resist.



You should... I am loving it...


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> I just love the Niki bag the more and more I see it. It’s getting harder to resist.


It’s a great bag! You won’t regret buying it


----------



## Miss World

Video of Kate Moss wearing the Saint Laurent Niki Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Niki bag


----------



## Antigone

How is the wear and tear of the Niki bag?


----------



## grnbri

Also wondering if anyone has managed to fit a 12 inch MacBook in the large size!


----------



## Miss World

There seems to be a Mini Niki Bag now. But I can’t seem to find it on the official YSL website. Does anyone have any intel on this bag? Maybe not released yet?


----------



## highend

Farfetch has had it for a few months

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-chain-wallet-item-12868436.aspx?storeid=9531


...however, the price is ridiculous in my opinion given the prices of the other larger-sized Niki bags.

It even went on sale during the early weeks of their VIP sale, and I still wasn't tempted...lol.


----------



## highend

grnbri said:


> Also wondering if anyone has managed to fit a 12 inch MacBook in the large size!


I carry my 12 inch laptop in my large quite often.


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> Farfetch has had it for a few months
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-chain-wallet-item-12868436.aspx?storeid=9531
> View attachment 4096965
> 
> ...however, the price is ridiculous in my opinion given the prices of the other larger-sized Niki bags.
> 
> It even went on sale during the early weeks of their VIP sale, and I still wasn't tempted...lol.


Thank you. I do like the look of the mini Niki wallet on Chain. I think I’d be happy with medium size of the Niki bag though.


----------



## grnbri

highend said:


> I carry my 12 inch laptop in my large quite often.



Ack it might be my perfect bag! Now if only that black tulip color were still available.....


----------



## Miss World

Selma Hayek YSL Niki Bag


----------



## grnbri

Obsessed with this bag and everywhere I’ve looked online it’s disappeared within hours of putting it in my cart!  But I just pulled the trigger on the stormy grey one, arriving Monday


----------



## Miss World

grnbri said:


> Obsessed with this bag and everywhere I’ve looked online it’s disappeared within hours of putting it in my cart!  But I just pulled the trigger on the stormy grey one, arriving Monday


Congratulations! Please share pics when you receive it! My local Saint Laurent boutique has a never ending wait list for the Niki bag.


----------



## grnbri

Miss World said:


> Congratulations! Please share pics when you receive it! My local Saint Laurent boutique has a never ending wait list for the Niki bag.



Thank you! It was actually an extraordinary experience placing my order....the online store was showing just one in stock and not allowing me to purchase online.  As I was trying to place the order with the phone representative, I heard a loud tap on my car window and a woman was gesturing furiously behind me - a huge Range Rover was not properly parked and was rolling down the hill headed straight for my car!  I jumped out of my car and an older gentleman appeared from nowhere - he ran towards the rolling car, pulled open the door, and pulled the parking brake.  The large car was inches from hitting mine!  I still finished placing my order, though (priorities).


----------



## Luv2Shop1

grnbri said:


> Thank you! It was actually an extraordinary experience placing my order....the online store was showing just one in stock and not allowing me to purchase online.  As I was trying to place the order with the phone representative, I heard a loud tap on my car window and a woman was gesturing furiously behind me - a huge Range Rover was not properly parked and was rolling down the hill headed straight for my car!  I jumped out of my car and an older gentleman appeared from nowhere - he ran towards the rolling car, pulled open the door, and pulled the parking brake.  The large car was inches from hitting mine!  I still finished placing my order, though (priorities).



OMG, that is crazy!!! 

Glad it turned out well--and that you finished your order!!


----------



## raspberrypink

grnbri said:


> Thank you! It was actually an extraordinary experience placing my order....the online store was showing just one in stock and not allowing me to purchase online.  As I was trying to place the order with the phone representative, I heard a loud tap on my car window and a woman was gesturing furiously behind me - a huge Range Rover was not properly parked and was rolling down the hill headed straight for my car!  I jumped out of my car and an older gentleman appeared from nowhere - he ran towards the rolling car, pulled open the door, and pulled the parking brake.  The large car was inches from hitting mine!  I still finished placing my order, though (priorities).


OMG what a harrowing experience! Sounds like it's going to be your lucky bag! 

Your story reminds me when I was much younger and drove up the hills to enjoy the view. Left the door open while I was outside the car and the strong wind sent my car rolling down the hill! I ran and jumped into the car, pulled the brakes in time.... couldn't stop laughing with my friend...more out of nervousness [emoji23]


----------



## raspberrypink

Had been eyeing this Niki bag recently. Last week there was only red and black when I first saw this bag. Was told it sold out quickly. Wanted either the fog or taupe. So was very surprised to walk in and the fog was sitting on the shelf! Was told that there was a new shipment. Guess it's my lucky day then! 
And yes it does sell out very quickly cos the next day, the remaining pieces were sold! 
This bag is really great for everyday use!


----------



## highend

Hmmm...they seem to be readily available lately here in NYC.

Still awaiting the in store release of the new variations to see if they're special enough to get another.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

raspberrypink said:


> Had been eyeing this Niki bag recently. Last week there was only red and black when I first saw this bag. Was told it sold out quickly. Wanted either the fog or taupe. So was very surprised to walk in and the fog was sitting on the shelf! Was told that there was a new shipment. Guess it's my lucky day then!
> And yes it does sell out very quickly cos the next day, the remaining pieces were sold!
> This bag is really great for everyday use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102640



Congrats! Love the color!


----------



## Maria Fanaras

Miss World said:


> Model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley carrying her Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag in Black. It looks great with her gym clothes too.


Is this size the Medium or Large?


----------



## raspberrypink

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Congrats! Love the color! [emoji2]


Thank you my dear! Honestly this is the first time I go for grey. But this shade of grey is beautiful!


----------



## Miss World

Maria Fanaras said:


> Is this size the Medium or Large?


I think it’s large. It’s hard to tell with Rosie because she’s so tall and athletic. She makes it look Medium. She makes the old large Sac De Jours look like small/regular size.


----------



## ive_flipped

Antigone said:


> How is the wear and tear of the Niki bag?



I’ve been using mine as an everyday bag for awhile now and not a sign or wear or tear. It’s a great bag and very durable.


----------



## grnbri

My lucky bag is here!  Large Niki in color Storm.  Very lightweight and incredibly functional pockets and straps.


----------



## Miss World

grnbri said:


> My lucky bag is here!  Large Niki in color Storm.  Very lightweight and incredibly functional pockets and straps.
> View attachment 4107775


Congratulations!! I love this bag! How do you feel about the large size? I tried it on the other day and thought it looked really cool. But they didn’t have the medium in stock for me to compare with.


----------



## grnbri

Miss World said:


> Congratulations!! I love this bag! How do you feel about the large size? I tried it on the other day and thought it looked really cool. But they didn’t have the medium in stock for me to compare with.



I was only looking for a bag big enough to fit my 12 inch laptop, which eliminated a lot of great contenders.  It looks fine on my Medium sized frame but the smaller size would probably be more flattering.  At this size it is really a day time bag.


----------



## Miss World

grnbri said:


> I was only looking for a bag big enough to fit my 12 inch laptop, which eliminated a lot of great contenders.  It looks fine on my Medium sized frame but the smaller size would probably be more flattering.  At this size it is really a day time bag.


Thank you. I do love the look of the larger bag it’s very cool and effortless. Definitely a nice day bag!


----------



## raspberrypink

grnbri said:


> My lucky bag is here!  Large Niki in color Storm.  Very lightweight and incredibly functional pockets and straps.
> View attachment 4107775


Congratulations! I'm sure you will be very lucky everytime you carry this bag! 

Btw is this colour called Fog or Storm? Cos mine looks similar to yours in colour Fog. Storm is a darker grey? I haven't seen Storm colour irl so can't really be sure.
Love your picture! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

grnbri said:


> My lucky bag is here!  Large Niki in color Storm.  Very lightweight and incredibly functional pockets and straps.
> View attachment 4107775


Your Niki maybe lucky but YOU are the lucky one to have this beauty! Congrats!


----------



## grnbri

raspberrypink said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure you will be very lucky everytime you carry this bag!
> 
> Btw is this colour called Fog or Storm? Cos mine looks similar to yours in colour Fog. Storm is a darker grey? I haven't seen Storm colour irl so can't really be sure.
> Love your picture!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Thanks!  It is Storm - I haven't seen fog next to storm but online the storm looks very dark.  I would say that IRL it is a dark grey with brown undertones - maybe more charcoal?  Fog looks like a true taupe to me, lighter grey with brown.


----------



## grnbri

Sunshine mama said:


> Your Niki maybe lucky but YOU are the lucky one to have this beauty! Congrats!



Lol thank you!!!! I'm really excited about using it!


----------



## ive_flipped

grnbri said:


> My lucky bag is here!  Large Niki in color Storm.  Very lightweight and incredibly functional pockets and straps.
> View attachment 4107775



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lulabelle1773

What about the Niki croc embossed? Has anyone seen it in person?


----------



## highend

Lulabelle1773 said:


> What about the Niki croc embossed? Has anyone seen it in person?


I saw it recently at the boutique and didn't care for it as I found it to be too matte.  Although others may like it.....


----------



## Lulabelle1773

highend said:


> I saw it recently at the boutique and didn't care for it as I found it to be too matte.  Although others may like it.....


That’s what I was worried about. I went ahead and ordered it and it is arriving tomorrow.


----------



## raspberrypink

Lulabelle1773 said:


> That’s what I was worried about. I went ahead and ordered it and it is arriving tomorrow.


Has your new bag arrived? Can't wait to see it! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lulabelle1773

It arrived and I immediately returned it. It had obviously been returned before and possibly used. I loved it and it is beautiful but the leather is so soft and matte that it couldn’t be an every day purse. Even if I got it treated I could see greasy fingerprints getting all over it. I am going to order the regular Niki bag but am so torn on which color ugh!


----------



## raspberrypink

Lulabelle1773 said:


> It arrived and I immediately returned it. It had obviously been returned before and possibly used. I loved it and it is beautiful but the leather is so soft and matte that it couldn’t be an every day purse. Even if I got it treated I could see greasy fingerprints getting all over it. I am going to order the regular Niki bag but am so torn on which color ugh!


Oh so sorry to hear that! It looked so nice on the website. 

But you mentioned the leather being soft. The regular ones are also very soft fyi. But I love it as it's quite chic and casual, perfect for my everyday lifestyle. 

Good luck deciding on the colours!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## elinorb

ive_flipped said:


> I’ve been using mine as an everyday bag for awhile now and not a sign or wear or tear. It’s a great bag and very durable.



Same here. I much prefer my black medium Niki over my Chanel Boy which I feel needs to be babied...


----------



## Mpeb

Hi, i want to adopt a medium one. I saw light taupe in store and really like the color. But now i'm worry the color in store would be different out door since it's very different when i saw in web.

This is the closest pic i could find that matched with the color i saw in store.



This is the color on the web.



What i think closest to the first pic is this one, fog.
View attachment 4116848


Should i trust the color in store or the web? If i should trust the web, should i chose fog?

TIA.


----------



## raspberrypink

Mpeb said:


> Hi, i want to adopt a medium one. I saw light taupe in store and really like the color. But now i'm worry the color in store would be different out door since it's very different when i saw in web.
> 
> This is the closest pic i could find that matched with the color i saw in store.
> View attachment 4116819
> 
> 
> This is the color on the web.
> View attachment 4116820
> 
> 
> What i think closest to the first pic is this one, fog.
> View attachment 4116848
> 
> 
> Should i trust the color in store or the web? If i should trust the web, should i chose fog?
> 
> TIA.


I have the fog. It is more grey than appeared on the web. At best it is a warm-grey ..... vs cool grey....If that makes sense. I thought the light taupe looks gorgeous. If it was available when I bought the fog I would have a hard time deciding which. Nevertheless I still love my fog colour. And I noticed a lot of strangers taking a double look at my bag. Which means it is gorgeous too! 

I think it depends on your wardrobe....do you have more cool tone (go for Fog) or warm tone (go for Light Taupe) clothes? Both light taupe and fog are quite neutral colours imho. Just a matter of which tone suits you more. 
Have fun shopping!


----------



## Taimi

Is the light taupe more like light beige? When I googled it I found two pics of it in which it looked like beige.. And I liked more the colour on the website. It so hard to tell the true colour from the stock photos indeed.


----------



## ive_flipped

I love that fog color!! 

I can’t believe the price increase on the Niki bag. I paid what the baby Niki is now. Crazy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ive_flipped said:


> I love that fog color!!
> 
> I can’t believe the price increase on the Niki bag. I paid what the baby Niki is now. Crazy!


So sad about the increase


----------



## Mpeb

raspberrypink said:


> I have the fog. It is more grey than appeared on the web. At best it is a warm-grey ..... vs cool grey....If that makes sense. I thought the light taupe looks gorgeous. If it was available when I bought the fog I would have a hard time deciding which. Nevertheless I still love my fog colour. And I noticed a lot of strangers taking a double look at my bag. Which means it is gorgeous too!
> 
> I think it depends on your wardrobe....do you have more cool tone (go for Fog) or warm tone (go for Light Taupe) clothes? Both light taupe and fog are quite neutral colours imho. Just a matter of which tone suits you more.
> Have fun shopping!



Oh, nooo.. now i'm torn between fog and light taupe. My wardrobe more to black white and grey.. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## grnbri

Mpeb said:


> Oh, nooo.. now i'm torn between fog and light taupe. My wardrobe more to black white and grey.. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



I would go with light taupe so you can wear it with all your colors! I find grey on grey less eye catching than a tan/taupe on grey monochrome.


----------



## Mpeb

Taimi said:


> Is the light taupe more like light beige? When I googled it I found two pics of it in which it looked like beige.. And I liked more the colour on the website. It so hard to tell the true colour from the stock photos indeed.



Yes. That's why i got confuse.. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Mpeb

grnbri said:


> I would go with light taupe so you can wear it with all your colors! I find grey on grey less eye catching than a tan/taupe on grey monochrome.



Thanks for the help, ladies. I think i'll go with light taupe.. [emoji8]


----------



## raspberrypink

Mpeb said:


> Thanks for the help, ladies. I think i'll go with light taupe.. [emoji8]


Can't wait to see your mod shots! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrigitteBag

You guys I just bought a medium Niki in black. I thought I would get a LouLou but the puffiness put me off (even though I think it's pretty, just probably would not look good on me) and I love the more lived in look of the Niki. I'm leaving for vacation for two weeks but nabbed it online because they are so hard to find (always out of stock!) so I won't see it until I return.  I'm so excited!


----------



## raspberrypink

BrigitteBag said:


> You guys I just bought a medium Niki in black. I thought I would get a LouLou but the puffiness put me off (even though I think it's pretty, just probably would not look good on me) and I love the more lived in look of the Niki. I'm leaving for vacation for two weeks but nabbed it online because they are so hard to find (always out of stock!) so I won't see it until I return.  I'm so excited!


Congrats! I'm sure you will love it! I was reluctant to change out to other bags since I've gotten it! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BrigitteBag said:


> You guys I just bought a medium Niki in black. I thought I would get a LouLou but the puffiness put me off (even though I think it's pretty, just probably would not look good on me) and I love the more lived in look of the Niki. I'm leaving for vacation for two weeks but nabbed it online because they are so hard to find (always out of stock!) so I won't see it until I return.  I'm so excited!


You’re going to lovethe Niki! So excited for you and can’t wait to see pics


----------



## sunny73

Just got this bag in black in the large size after ordering on ysl’s site. I thought It was going to be too big, but it’s perfect. I am close to 5’11”, so if you’re tall, or just like a bigger bag, I recommend the large. I love everything about it, but the lock is rather strong and I hope it doesn’t tear apart from the bag in the future. Not sure if that’s a concern that needs to be covered, but just wanted to mention.


----------



## Miss World

sunny73 said:


> Just got this bag in black in the large size after ordering on ysl’s site. I thought It was going to be too big, but it’s perfect. I am close to 5’11”, so if you’re tall, or just like a bigger bag, I recommend the large. I love everything about it, but the lock is rather strong and I hope it doesn’t tear apart from the bag in the future. Not sure if that’s a concern that needs to be covered, but just wanted to mention.


I’m only 5’0 tall and even I loved the proportions of the large size Niki bag. Because it’s soft leather the bag doesn’t look big and bulky.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I finally tried the Niki tote in person today not expecting to like it but it’s very nice and actually super light even with the chain straps. Now I’m obsessed with it  and hoping it goes on sale!! I’ll be stalking it online. If anyone happens to see it get a price reduction I’d be grateful for a heads-up!


----------



## raspberrypink

I love my Niki. But does anyone of you feel a bit bothered that the flap kinda sag especially when the bag is heavy? Also the part where the magnet is.... the leather gets cinched upwards.... 

Maybe I'm used to structured bags and I'm a bit OCD about bags maintaining its shape. 
But any one here has any tips on maintaining the shape of the flap? I've tried using a bag organiser but no use.


----------



## highend

raspberrypink said:


> I love my Niki. But does anyone of you feel a bit bothered that the flap kinda sag especially when the bag is heavy? Also the part where the magnet is.... the leather gets cinched upwards....
> 
> Maybe I'm used to structured bags and I'm a bit OCD about bags maintaining its shape.
> But any one here has any tips on maintaining the shape of the flap? I've tried using a bag organiser but no use.
> View attachment 4125178


....that's actually one of the things I love about the bag, but I have the large which has a more flattering look in that state IMO due to its dimensions (a really cool relaxed look...even moreso when worn just using the front single strap).


----------



## Taimi

raspberrypink said:


> I love my Niki. But does anyone of you feel a bit bothered that the flap kinda sag especially when the bag is heavy? Also the part where the magnet is.... the leather gets cinched upwards....
> 
> Maybe I'm used to structured bags and I'm a bit OCD about bags maintaining its shape.
> But any one here has any tips on maintaining the shape of the flap? I've tried using a bag organiser but no use.
> View attachment 4125178



Sorry for the off-topic, but is the fog colour in this pic true to life? It looks like it has some lilac undertones in it, it looks gorgeous! [emoji4]


----------



## BrigitteBag

I am awaiting my medium Niki in the crinkled black leather while I'm out on vacation which I had to take a deep-in-the-pocketbook breath to buy. But my boyfriend surprised me on our holiday and bought me the black croc embossed large Niki as a present! OMG, I love it so much, and I love the large size. I also love the matte black. I can't believe I now have two (I didn't tell him about the other one so he's gonna be like... uh... how many of these do you freaking need?) But I agree with the above large Niki lovers, they are not too overwhelming and I'm only 5'4, so not tall, and it's perfect.  No more bags for a while though. Lord...


----------



## raspberrypink

BrigitteBag said:


> I am awaiting my medium Niki in the crinkled black leather while I'm out on vacation which I had to take a deep-in-the-pocketbook breath to buy. But my boyfriend surprised me on our holiday and bought me the black croc embossed large Niki as a present! OMG, I love it so much, and I love the large size. I also love the matte black. I can't believe I now have two (I didn't tell him about the other one so he's gonna be like... uh... how many of these do you freaking need?) But I agree with the above large Niki lovers, they are not too overwhelming and I'm only 5'4, so not tall, and it's perfect.  No more bags for a while though. Lord...


Wow what a sweet boyfriend ! Pls post pics of the croc-embossed especially ! I haven't seen that on any one yet. Congrats and I'm sure you are over the moon right now.


----------



## raspberrypink

highend said:


> ....that's actually one of the things I love about the bag, but I have the large which has a more flattering look in that state IMO due to its dimensions (a really cool relaxed look...even moreso when worn just using the front single strap).


Thanks for sharing. I guess I'll need to change my mindset that not all bags maintain their original shapes haha. But I was half suspecting that the flap will cinch..... So initially I didn't want to carry much in the Niki. But niki is still such an easy and beautiful bag to use as an everyday bag.


----------



## raspberrypink

Taimi said:


> Sorry for the off-topic, but is the fog colour in this pic true to life? It looks like it has some lilac undertones in it, it looks gorgeous! [emoji4]


Thanks for the lovely comments [emoji4] . But sorry the lighting might be off here in the previous picture. It doesn't have lilac undertone. It's more of a brown undertone. More like a titanium grey. It's quite difficult to capture the true colour but here's one that's quite close.

This is the first time I have a grey bag and I love this grey.


----------



## Taimi

raspberrypink said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments [emoji4] . But sorry the lighting might be off here in the previous picture. It doesn't have lilac undertone. It's more of a brown undertone. More like a titanium grey. It's quite difficult to capture the true colour but here's one that's quite close.
> 
> This is the first time I have a grey bag and I love this grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125773



Thank you for the clarifying pic. [emoji4] Either way, your bag is gorgeous! [emoji4]


----------



## raspberrypink

Taimi said:


> Thank you for the clarifying pic. [emoji4] Either way, your bag is gorgeous! [emoji4]


Awwww.... Thank you.


----------



## __vertigo__

So excited about my medium taupe Niki that I got yesterday! I hope that the pics show the colour well.


----------



## raspberrypink

__vertigo__ said:


> View attachment 4126025
> View attachment 4126026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited about my medium taupe Niki that I got yesterday! I hope that the pics show the colour well.


Wow! I love that colour! You are so lucky!


----------



## __vertigo__

raspberrypink said:


> Wow! I love that colour! You are so lucky!


Thank you! Yours is so gorgeous too... It was pretty tough to choose between fog and taupe.


----------



## raspberrypink

__vertigo__ said:


> Thank you! Yours is so gorgeous too... It was pretty tough to choose between fog and taupe.


Does your taupe has grey undertone? Or is it more camel? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## __vertigo__

raspberrypink said:


> Does your taupe has grey undertone? Or is it more camel? It looks gorgeous!


The colour is so confusing... Under different lights it looks totally different, but I would say the undertone is more grey than camel.


----------



## raspberrypink

__vertigo__ said:


> The colour is so confusing... Under different lights it looks totally different, but I would say the undertone is more grey than camel.


Sounds like a beautiful shade! I'll need to see it for myself! Please post mod shots if you can! I'm sure it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## __vertigo__

raspberrypink said:


> Sounds like a beautiful shade! I'll need to see it for myself! Please post mod shots if you can! I'm sure it looks gorgeous on you!


I will! As soon as I wear it for the first time


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

raspberrypink said:


> Had been eyeing this Niki bag recently. Last week there was only red and black when I first saw this bag. Was told it sold out quickly. Wanted either the fog or taupe. So was very surprised to walk in and the fog was sitting on the shelf! Was told that there was a new shipment. Guess it's my lucky day then!
> And yes it does sell out very quickly cos the next day, the remaining pieces were sold!
> This bag is really great for everyday use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102640



In pics on Neimans' website, it looks like there is a back exterior slip pocket, but this isn't in the description.  Can you confirm!?


----------



## lotusfeet

Yes there is a back exterior slip pocket! It’s where I keep my phone [emoji336]


----------



## raspberrypink

BonVoyageBaby said:


> In pics on Neimans' website, it looks like there is a back exterior slip pocket, but this isn't in the description.  Can you confirm!?


Yes there's a back pocket which is quite big.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

raspberrypink said:


> Yes there's a back pocket which is quite big.


 Thank you!!! I love this bag.  I think it would be perfect for me!


----------



## BrigitteBag

Now that I have the medium black crinkly leather Niki and the croc embossed large Niki, I am in LOVE with the croc embossed bag. I love both of course, but for day-to-day-fits everything and goes with everything, the croc is absolutely perfect. I would normally not think a croc embossed bag was more versatile but it is. I do have to baby it more, however, as the leather is softer, but that is the only downside. The black crinkly leather is much edgier and pulls together an otherwise boring outfit -- it looks great with jeans and a tee-shirt, etc. but also since it's smaller, it looks nice on a night out, and I don't have to worry about the leather. So ... both are great. I just know I'll use the croc bag a lot more. These are my very favorite bags of all of my handbags! Here's a pic of the croc (not of mine obviously -- I should take one) in case anyone is curious about it. It's so pretty...


----------



## raspberrypink

BrigitteBag said:


> Now that I have the medium black crinkly leather Niki and the croc embossed large Niki, I am in LOVE with the croc embossed bag. I love both of course, but for day-to-day-fits everything and goes with everything, the croc is absolutely perfect. I would normally not think a croc embossed bag was more versatile but it is. I do have to baby it more, however, as the leather is softer, but that is the only downside. The black crinkly leather is much edgier and pulls together an otherwise boring outfit -- it looks great with jeans and a tee-shirt, etc. but also since it's smaller, it looks nice on a night out, and I don't have to worry about the leather. So ... both are great. I just know I'll use the croc bag a lot more. These are my very favorite bags of all of my handbags! Here's a pic of the croc (not of mine obviously -- I should take one) in case anyone is curious about it. It's so pretty...


Is the croc embossed leather heavier than the crinkly one? You are so lucky to own both! Even luckier and more blessed with a wonderful boyfriend to give you such a beautiful surprise! I think both are gorgeous! 

Would love to see pics of the croc-embossed one and better still.... mod shots please!


----------



## BrigitteBag

raspberrypink said:


> Is the croc embossed leather heavier than the crinkly one? You are so lucky to own both! Even luckier and more blessed with a wonderful boyfriend to give you such a beautiful surprise! I think both are gorgeous!
> 
> Would love to see pics of the croc-embossed one and better still.... mod shots please!


It might be a little heavier but not by much. The crinkly leather is smaller though so I may not be judging right? I will take some pics! Thank you so much! It was super nice. I love them!


----------



## MrsRiddle

I got the Niki Tote a few weeks ago and just wanted to show it. So far I only got love for the bag


----------



## Designerhbgirl

MrsRiddle said:


> I got the Niki Tote a few weeks ago and just wanted to show it. So far I only got love for the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140990


Love  this tote! It’s super high on my wish list. Congratulations!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi ladies....so I just took my daughter birthday purse shopping and she picked the large niki bag in grey and I am totally in love with it!! I want one for myself, lol! I want to pick a diff color so I’m not copying her totally (I want the medium size) but when we were at the YSL store, they had all of the colors except black tulip. I am really curious about this color. I saw a couple of you ladies posted pics of the black tulip, but it’s hard to read the true color on the computer.  Can you tell me, is it a dark burgundy? Or does it read brown IRL? I wear mainly blacks and greys. Thx!,


----------



## highend

Mustwork4bags said:


> . I saw a couple of you ladies posted pics of the black tulip, but it’s hard to read the true color on the computer.  Can you tell me, is it a dark burgundy? Or does it read brown IRL? I wear mainly blacks and greys. Thx!,


I'd describe it as a rich deep brownish plum.  It's an amazing color that I have in 3 SL items now....but it looks especially spectacular in the crinkly vintage leather of the Niki.  I've worn mine with a variety of colors.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Awesome....thanks...that helps me a lot. I think I’ll take the plunge


----------



## Miss World

Zoe Kravitz wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen the new turquoise color? Dying to know what it looks like in real life!


----------



## Miss World

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Has anyone seen the new turquoise color? Dying to know what it looks like in real life!


Is this the bag your referring to? It looks so beautiful in pictures. I would love to see it in real life too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss World said:


> Is this the bag your referring to? It looks so beautiful in pictures. I would love to see it in real life too.


My gosh the color!!!!!


----------



## crazybagfan

I’m currently at Paris for 2 days trip. Guess what! I got myself a navy blue niki bag. It’s an unplanned purchase. I love it and the SA said this color is new release.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Miss World said:


> Is this the bag your referring to? It looks so beautiful in pictures. I would love to see it in real life too.



Yes! Except, on the ysl website the same color looks more green--I love both colors so I'm super curious to know which is the "true" color!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Miss World said:


> Is this the bag your referring to? It looks so beautiful in pictures. I would love to see it in real life too.



I don't need another Niki but OMG I love blues and greens! I'm going to be in Vegas next month...hoping to see it and buy it then!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 4147045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m currently at Paris for 2 days trip. Guess what! I got myself a navy blue niki bag. It’s an unplanned purchase. I love it and the SA said this color is new release.


So beautiful


----------



## Miss World

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 4147045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m currently at Paris for 2 days trip. Guess what! I got myself a navy blue niki bag. It’s an unplanned purchase. I love it and the SA said this color is new release.


Congratulations I love Navy blue bags. You made a great choice! I still haven’t decided if I want a Niki bag or another LouLou bag. 


Luv2Shop1 said:


> Yes! Except, on the ysl website the same color looks more green--I love both colors so I'm super curious to know which is the "true" color!
> 
> View attachment 4147156


Either way both colours are absolutely gorgeous. I love the more greeny colour too. So luxurious.


----------



## crazybagfan

Miss World said:


> Congratulations I love Navy blue bags. You made a great choice! I still haven’t decided if I want a Niki bag or another LouLou bag.
> 
> Either way both colours are absolutely gorgeous. I love the more greeny colour too. So luxurious.



I initially look for Loulou bag but can’t take my eyes away from niki. Maybe I personally prefer slouchy and casual bag. So niki suites me more and the SA also highly recommended me for niki. Before that I know nothing about niki. Hope I won’t regret for my impulsive purchase.


----------



## Roz18

MrsRiddle said:


> I got the Niki Tote a few weeks ago and just wanted to show it. So far I only got love for the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140990


This is a very beautiful tote bag. I couldn’t find it in ysl website.  How much it costs and what’s the interior of bag, an opened bag or with a zip?  Thanks


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Roz18 said:


> This is a very beautiful tote bag. I couldn’t find it in ysl website.  How much it costs and what’s the interior of bag, an opened bag or with a zip?  Thanks


I saw it on either the Neiman Marcus or saks website....it’s so pretty!


----------



## heaRtB

Just want to share.. Loving this bag


----------



## StefaniJoy

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share.. Loving this bag



GORGEOUS! Is this the Anthracite color?


----------



## heaRtB

StefaniJoy said:


> GORGEOUS! Is this the Anthracite color?



It’s storm [emoji4]


----------



## StefaniJoy

heaRtB said:


> It’s storm [emoji4]



Thank you! Color is gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## raspberrypink

heaRtB said:


> It’s storm [emoji4]


Storm? It's quite light in colour I thought it's Fog! Gorgeous!


----------



## lisag

Hi has anyone noticed that their Niki bag has a plastic or Laminated smell? If so did this smell fade with use? 
I love this bag but have allergies!! Thanks for any help!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lisag said:


> Hi has anyone noticed that their Niki bag has a plastic or Laminated smell? If so did this smell fade with use?
> I love this bag but have allergies!! Thanks for any help!


Hi! I have allergies too and am pretty sensitive to smells. My Niki has no noticeable odor. Are you able to go to a store and see it in person to make sure you don’t have a reaction? Or buy from somewhere that will allow you to return for a refund if you have an issue?


----------



## raspberrypink

lisag said:


> Hi has anyone noticed that their Niki bag has a plastic or Laminated smell? If so did this smell fade with use?
> I love this bag but have allergies!! Thanks for any help!


Yes the brand new ones fresh from warehouse has the smell! When I first brought it home my entire bedroom smelled plasticky the whole night. So I left it in the balcony (sheltered and shaded). The next day was much better. Anyway I started using it straightaway. The smell was gone by day 2 or 3. I did use a wet wipe to wipe it down first. 

Don't worry, the smell is evidence of it being brand new. Just air it outdoors overnight or 2....


----------



## darlinga

Here’s mine! My first YSL and I love it. Medium Niki. It’s edgy and casual and just freaking adorable.  Relaxing at the pool.


----------



## raspberrypink

darlinga said:


> Here’s mine! My first YSL and I love it. Medium Niki. It’s edgy and casual and just freaking adorable.  Relaxing at the pool.
> 
> View attachment 4159844


Looks amazing!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

darlinga said:


> Here’s mine! My first YSL and I love it. Medium Niki. It’s edgy and casual and just freaking adorable.  Relaxing at the pool.
> 
> View attachment 4159844


I love this bag ❤️❤️ Congratulations!


----------



## kikirabbit

If you have a medium Niki bag, do you find it heavy after wearing it for a whole day?

I bought the Chanel Gabrielle bag in medium awhile ago and really like it... then I realised I was getting alot of shoulder and neck ache. It took me awhile to realise it was due to the weight of the bag as I don't find it heavy when I put it on at the beginning of the day.

Niki seems like the perfect replacement for it in terms of looks, function, and aesthetic. The other bag I'm considering is the Gucci marmont matalesse.


----------



## raspberrypink

kikirabbit said:


> If you have a medium Niki bag, do you find it heavy after wearing it for a whole day?
> 
> I bought the Chanel Gabrielle bag in medium awhile ago and really like it... then I realised I was getting alot of shoulder and neck ache. It took me awhile to realise it was due to the weight of the bag as I don't find it heavy when I put it on at the beginning of the day.
> 
> Niki seems like the perfect replacement for it in terms of looks, function, and aesthetic. The other bag I'm considering is the Gucci marmont matalesse.


 I have the Gabrielle too but I always put the chains in a "V" crossbody so as to balance out the weight! Then I bought the Niki. It's now my everyday bag because the style the leather the size is perfect for my needs. The leather is light but the chains are heavy... so yes, after a while of carrying it, it does feel heavy. In part also because I changed to my long wallet and stuff a couple more things since I started using the Niki. In the past I use smaller bags which limits my contents. I also realised that if the bag is closer to your shoulder..... ie double loop the strap vs single loop, it feels less heavy.  

Good luck deciding!


----------



## enright98

kikirabbit said:


> If you have a medium Niki bag, do you find it heavy after wearing it for a whole day?
> 
> I bought the Chanel Gabrielle bag in medium awhile ago and really like it... then I realised I was getting alot of shoulder and neck ache. It took me awhile to realise it was due to the weight of the bag as I don't find it heavy when I put it on at the beginning of the day.
> 
> Niki seems like the perfect replacement for it in terms of looks, function, and aesthetic. The other bag I'm considering is the Gucci marmont matalesse.



I just received a Niki medium today  and it weighs just under 1 kilo on our rather unreliable scale (as in, it tends to under report )

But after putting in a full size wallet, iPhone, iPad mini, pen, lip balm, A5 notebook (what I typically carry on workdays with a packed lunch in another separate bag), the bag still feels okay on the shoulder, although I would not carry crossbody as the flap with the magnetic clasp does pull a bit and I worry that overtime, it will affect the leather.

Otherwise, I am loving the Niki!


----------



## callmelulu

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 4147045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m currently at Paris for 2 days trip. Guess what! I got myself a navy blue niki bag. It’s an unplanned purchase. I love it and the SA said this color is new release.


so pretty! may i ask what the price is in paris? is it less than in the US?


----------



## thesinkingbelle

enright98 said:


> I just received a Niki medium today  and it weighs just under 1 kilo on our rather unreliable scale (as in, it tends to under report )
> 
> But after putting in a full size wallet, iPhone, iPad mini, pen, lip balm, A5 notebook (what I typically carry on workdays with a packed lunch in another separate bag), the bag still feels okay on the shoulder, although I would not carry crossbody as the flap with the magnetic clasp does pull a bit and I worry that overtime, it will affect the leather.
> 
> Otherwise, I am loving the Niki!



It sounds awesome. With all that in, is there any room to spare? Or is it completely filled? I'm torn between the medium and large but have only seen the large IRL. I generally like bigger bags so worried the medium might be too big a jump down for me...


----------



## crazybagfan

callmelulu said:


> so pretty! may i ask what the price is in paris? is it less than in the US?



Medium niki at Paris is 1790


----------



## enright98

thesinkingbelle said:


> It sounds awesome. With all that in, is there any room to spare? Or is it completely filled? I'm torn between the medium and large but have only seen the large IRL. I generally like bigger bags so worried the medium might be too big a jump down for me...



Hope this helps - there is still room for another notebook or small paperback but it was starting to get heavy on the shoulder (the chains are very substantial!)

Also included pics of what Niki looks like after the bag is filled. I find, with the bag at this capacity, it is not very comfortable to wear crossbody. A bit too heavy and also it pulls the magnetic tab. I have not taken the plastic tab off the magnets, because the magnets are very, very strong without it. If anyone has a solution without using high heat to desensitise the magnets, please let me know


----------



## enright98

What went into it:
Cotton grocery bag
iPhone 7
Mini iPad (tucked into the back pocket of the bag)
Wallet
Lip balm
Keys
Two pens
Hand crean
A5 slim notebook
Sunglasses (in the case)
Throat lozenge

Hope that helps!


----------



## thesinkingbelle

enright98 said:


> What went into it:
> Cotton grocery bag
> iPhone 7
> Mini iPad (tucked into the back pocket of the bag)
> Wallet
> Lip balm
> Keys
> Two pens
> Hand crean
> A5 slim notebook
> Sunglasses (in the case)
> Throat lozenge
> 
> Hope that helps!



Oh wow - thank you so much for your detailed reply and the photos. That really does help! I think I might go for this size as it does hold quite a bit plus I never wear bags cross body anyway.
Thank you again - it's much appreciated


----------



## enright98

thesinkingbelle said:


> Oh wow - thank you so much for your detailed reply and the photos. That really does help! I think I might go for this size as it does hold quite a bit plus I never wear bags cross body anyway.
> Thank you again - it's much appreciated



You’re welcome - just a small way to repay the incredibly helpful posts and threads other tpf members which have helped me!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

MrsRiddle said:


> I got the Niki Tote a few weeks ago and just wanted to show it. So far I only got love for the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140990


Hi! Are you still loving this tote? How’s it holding up? I’m still seriously considering it  and would love to hear about your experience with it, if you don’t mind sharing


----------



## chanelfendi

So did this clutch come up at all in the thread?  I’ve seen photos of it around the web and wonder if it’s authentic or a reimagined knock off.  It’s not on the SL website and I could not find it in any runway photos.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

chanelfendi said:


> So did this clutch come up at all in the thread?  I’ve seen photos of it around the web and wonder if it’s authentic or a reimagined knock off.  It’s not on the SL website and I could not find it in any runway photos.



It's a legit style, see post 196:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/saint-laurent-ysl-niki-bag.979642/page-14


----------



## chanelfendi

Thank you!  Just wondering, why it wouldn’t be available on the SL website for sale if it is an official bag.  Any feedback would be helpful as I like this version for going out.


----------



## ive_flipped

kikirabbit said:


> If you have a medium Niki bag, do you find it heavy after wearing it for a whole day?
> 
> I bought the Chanel Gabrielle bag in medium awhile ago and really like it... then I realised I was getting alot of shoulder and neck ache. It took me awhile to realise it was due to the weight of the bag as I don't find it heavy when I put it on at the beginning of the day.
> 
> Niki seems like the perfect replacement for it in terms of looks, function, and aesthetic. The other bag I'm considering is the Gucci marmont matalesse.



I have the medium and use it as my everyday bag with lots of things and I do not find it heavy at all.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

chanelfendi said:


> Thank you!  Just wondering, why it wouldn’t be available on the SL website for sale if it is an official bag.  Any feedback would be helpful as I like this version for going out.



Sometimes a particular style is sold exclusively through a department store or the boutique. Don't know why, but it's what I've found to be the case.


----------



## blackcherry88

enright98 said:


> Hope this helps - there is still room for another notebook or small paperback but it was starting to get heavy on the shoulder (the chains are very substantial!)
> 
> Also included pics of what Niki looks like after the bag is filled. I find, with the bag at this capacity, it is not very comfortable to wear crossbody. A bit too heavy and also it pulls the magnetic tab. I have not taken the plastic tab off the magnets, because the magnets are very, very strong without it. If anyone has a solution without using high heat to desensitise the magnets, please let me know



You can always hammer one side of the magnet (hammering a magnet reduces the magnetic strength), but i would rather you don't. I totally regretted it after over-hammering my Alexander McQueen clutch and now I am finding ways to re-magnetize it (and I heard running a strong electric current through it works but I don't wanna play with the AC)


----------



## b_illy

The more I look at this bag the more I like it!! Just ordered the medium in black, so I should receive it this week!  However, after reading through this thread and seeing all the pics, I'm torn between the medium and large, and also between the black and the black tulip...   aaaargghhh!  I wonder if maybe the black tulip is just more versatile.  I haven't even seen it in person yet so I guess I'll know more by the end of the week...


----------



## b_illy

b_illy said:


> The more I look at this bag the more I like it!! Just ordered the medium in black, so I should receive it this week!  However, after reading through this thread and seeing all the pics, I'm torn between the medium and large, and also between the black and the black tulip...   aaaargghhh!  I wonder if maybe the black tulip is just more versatile.  I haven't even seen it in person yet so I guess I'll know more by the end of the week...


Update: Just ordered the black tulip in large as well... Will keep you posted on what I decide!!


----------



## Miss World

b_illy said:


> Update: Just ordered the black tulip in large as well... Will keep you posted on what I decide!!


The black tulip is absolutely stunning. It’s just as classic as black but a little bit more unique. It’s such a deep rich colour. Please share photos when you receive it. 

I’m also torn between medium and large Niki. Large Niki is comparable to a medium LouLou bag and I love the look of that size, but worried large might get heavy when filled as interior is very spacious.


----------



## lotusfeet

Go with the large, you don’t always have to fill it up right ? [emoji12]


----------



## Zenerdiode

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share.. Loving this bag



This is so pretty. Congratulations!



enright98 said:


> Hope this helps - there is still room for another notebook or small paperback but it was starting to get heavy on the shoulder (the chains are very substantial!)
> 
> Also included pics of what Niki looks like after the bag is filled. I find, with the bag at this capacity, it is not very comfortable to wear crossbody. A bit too heavy and also it pulls the magnetic tab. I have not taken the plastic tab off the magnets, because the magnets are very, very strong without it. If anyone has a solution without using high heat to desensitise the magnets, please let me know



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grnbri

Just wanted to say again how much I love this bag! I have the large and it’s my superwoman bag - goes from work (fits my MacBook perfectly but I purchased an insert to prevent bottom from sagging) to after school activities with the littles and I always feel polished but can still carry it all.


----------



## b_illy

Update: so I received both the black medium and the he large in what I thought was going to be black tulip but ended up being a rich chocolate brown.  I think I’m keeping the medium.  The large just feels like too much bag for me ( I don’t need to carry a laptop around).  I took pics of them side by side.  I would say the medium is comparable in size to my PS1.


----------



## b_illy

Here’s some better side by side pics...


----------



## buzzling

BrigitteBag said:


> Now that I have the medium black crinkly leather Niki and the croc embossed large Niki, I am in LOVE with the croc embossed bag. I love both of course, but for day-to-day-fits everything and goes with everything, the croc is absolutely perfect. I would normally not think a croc embossed bag was more versatile but it is. I do have to baby it more, however, as the leather is softer, but that is the only downside. The black crinkly leather is much edgier and pulls together an otherwise boring outfit -- it looks great with jeans and a tee-shirt, etc. but also since it's smaller, it looks nice on a night out, and I don't have to worry about the leather. So ... both are great. I just know I'll use the croc bag a lot more. These are my very favorite bags of all of my handbags! Here's a pic of the croc (not of mine obviously -- I should take one) in case anyone is curious about it. It's so pretty...



Gosh, I'm completely torn between the two that you have! I also LOVE the look of the matte croc embossed large Niki, I'm pretty petite, but the size looks great and not at all overwhelming, but I'm terrified that the leather is very hard to care for, (with scratches, water, etc.). Mind if I ask what your thoughts are after the time you've been using this particular purse?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Miss World said:


> Is this the bag your referring to? It looks so beautiful in pictures. I would love to see it in real life too.



I finally saw the dark turquoise in person! The boutique I visited didn’t have the Niki yet but they did have the Sunset and Sac de Jour. The color is definitely more of a blue teal color vs the more green based color on the YSL website. In any case the color is beautiful!


----------



## crotzky23

I am joining the Niki cult!

At first, I didn't like Niki because it didn't look good in the picture. I went to Saint Laurent boutique to check out Vicky and I fell in love with Niki instead. The bag is so light than the medium Loulou that I have. I know right away that I should get this girl.

Welcome home girl!


----------



## highend

crotzky23 said:


> I am joining the Niki cult!
> 
> At first, I didn't like Niki because it didn't look good in the picture. I went to Saint Laurent boutique to check out Vicky and I fell in love with Niki instead. The bag is so light than the medium Loulou that I have. I know right away that I should get this girl.
> 
> Welcome home girl!


Nice....what color is this?


----------



## crotzky23

highend said:


> Nice....what color is this?



I got the black crocodile!


----------



## highend

crotzky23 said:


> I got the black crocodile!


Wow...looks much better than the one I saw in store.  I almost thought it was the wood.  Enjoy, it's a great bag!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

crotzky23 said:


> I am joining the Niki cult!
> 
> At first, I didn't like Niki because it didn't look good in the picture. I went to Saint Laurent boutique to check out Vicky and I fell in love with Niki instead. The bag is so light than the medium Loulou that I have. I know right away that I should get this girl.
> 
> Welcome home girl!


Very pretty!


----------



## crazybagfan

crotzky23 said:


> I am joining the Niki cult!
> 
> At first, I didn't like Niki because it didn't look good in the picture. I went to Saint Laurent boutique to check out Vicky and I fell in love with Niki instead. The bag is so light than the medium Loulou that I have. I know right away that I should get this girl.
> 
> Welcome home girl!



The bag is gorgeous! I bought mine impulsive but I like my niki very much!


----------



## crotzky23

crazybagfan said:


> The bag is gorgeous! I bought mine impulsive but I like my niki very much!



I have used it several times in a week.. It's SO light! Happy with the purchase for sure!!!


----------



## Minie26

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This is the size I have...
> 
> View attachment 3972942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972943
> View attachment 3972944



Hi may i know is this the medium size?
Thank you


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Minie26 said:


> Hi may i know is this the medium size?
> Thank you



Yes, that’s the medium size.


----------



## Minie26

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Yes, that’s the medium size.



Hi thank you for your reply
How do you like this bag? Do you still love it?
Do you use this as an everyday bag?
How is the quality?
I just came across this bag last night
And i fell  in love with it
But I’m not so sure if i should get it
Would you recommend? Is the material very thin?
Is it comparable to Balenciaga lambskin ?
Thank you


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Minie26 said:


> Hi thank you for your reply
> How do you like this bag? Do you still love it?
> Do you use this as an everyday bag?
> How is the quality?
> I just came across this bag last night
> And i fell  in love with it
> But I’m not so sure if i should get it
> Would you recommend? Is the material very thin?
> Is it comparable to Balenciaga lambskin ?
> Thank you



I have the black medium and it's perfect. I carry it often but it looks pristine. No corner wear or any signs of wear. 
As far as the design, the leather drapes beautifully--not too thick or thin.  My Bag City is a lot thinner than the YSL Niki.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

chanelfendi said:


> Thank you!  Just wondering, why it wouldn’t be available on the SL website for sale if it is an official bag.  Any feedback would be helpful as I like this version for going out.



They do that all the time.  I see exclusive colors at places like Barneys.  I love the Niki!


----------



## ive_flipped

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I have the black medium and it's perfect. I carry it often but it looks pristine. No corner wear or any signs of wear.
> As far as the design, the leather drapes beautifully--not too thick or thin.  My Bag City is a lot thinner than the YSL Niki.



I second this. I love the bag. I do not baby it at all and it is pristine after daily use not one sign of wear. It by far is the most durable bag I own and I have lots of different ones.


----------



## Ance346

I have been considering the YSL Loulou for a while but as soon as the Niki caught my eye it was all over! Here is my new Niki, also my first ever YSL piece.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Ance346 said:


> I have been considering the YSL Loulou for a while but as soon as the Niki caught my eye it was all over! Here is my new Niki, also my first ever YSL piece.
> 
> View attachment 4217635
> View attachment 4217636



Niki was my first YSL piece too- I got one a couple months ago.  I LOVE what YSL has out right now and I plan to get a few more.  Great colours, great styles, functional pockets etc.  I'm a (new) fan!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Minie26 said:


> Hi thank you for your reply
> How do you like this bag? Do you still love it?
> Do you use this as an everyday bag?
> How is the quality?
> I just came across this bag last night
> And i fell  in love with it
> But I’m not so sure if i should get it
> Would you recommend? Is the material very thin?
> Is it comparable to Balenciaga lambskin ?
> Thank you



I think this leather is lightweight like Bal but so far seems more durable.


----------



## Minie26

Ance346 said:


> I have been considering the YSL Loulou for a while but as soon as the Niki caught my eye it was all over! Here is my new Niki, also my first ever YSL piece.
> 
> View attachment 4217635
> View attachment 4217636


Oh my
That’s so gorgeous 
Is this the medium size?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ance346 said:


> I have been considering the YSL Loulou for a while but as soon as the Niki caught my eye it was all over! Here is my new Niki, also my first ever YSL piece.
> 
> View attachment 4217635
> View attachment 4217636


Beautiful! Enjoy her!


----------



## Ance346

Minie26 said:


> Oh my
> That’s so gorgeous
> Is this the medium size?


Yes! It’s the medium size. I was considering the small because I’m petite but the medium feels like a better size for work (for me) and had an edgier look imo. Looking forward to carrying her for the first time tomorrow!


----------



## Ance346

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Niki was my first YSL piece too- I got one a couple months ago.  I LOVE what YSL has out right now and I plan to get a few more.  Great colours, great styles, functional pockets etc.  I'm a (new) fan!


Me too! I think the Toy Loulou will be my next in the earth color. What are you eyeing?


----------



## Minie26

Ance346 said:


> Yes! It’s the medium size. I was considering the small because I’m petite but the medium feels like a better size for work (for me) and had an edgier look imo. Looking forward to carrying her for the first time tomorrow!



That’s wonderful 
Please take more pictures or wimb 
Haha
I really like the look but not sure if it will be suitable for me 
If you don’t mind 
How much is the price?
I’m thinking of getting either this or small loulou


----------



## Ance346

Minie26 said:


> That’s wonderful
> Please take more pictures or wimb
> Haha
> I really like the look but not sure if it will be suitable for me
> If you don’t mind
> How much is the price?
> I’m thinking of getting either this or small loulou


I can take some modshots tomorrow so you can see how it looks against my frame.
Pricing is similar to the Loulou.


----------



## highend

....finally pulled the trigger on this LE studded medium Niki I had been obsessing over all season


it's a distressed lambskin (that feels and smells amazing) in the most perfect tan color for me.  Also, the studs give it that extra oomph.  This style also allowed me to finally get a medium as it only comes in that size.

A nice contrast to my large black tulip


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Ance346 said:


> Me too! I think the Toy Loulou will be my next in the earth color. What are you eyeing?


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Ance346 said:


> Me too! I think the Toy Loulou will be my next in the earth color. What are you eyeing?



One of these two is on my list!  I also like the camera bags but I'm not crazy about the tassel.  Maybe it will grow on me!?


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> ....finally pulled the trigger on this LE studded medium Niki I had been obsessing over all season
> View attachment 4218080
> 
> it's a distressed lambskin (that feels and smells amazing) in the most perfect tan color for me.  Also, the studs give it that extra oomph.  This style also allowed me to finally get a medium as it only comes in that size.
> 
> A nice contrast to my large black tulip
> View attachment 4218099


This is seriously absolutely stunning. Hat a beautiful bag you’ve picked. I love the large black tulip as well. Congratulations on your perfect pair. 

Do you think you’ll be adding more Niki’s to your collection?


----------



## highend

Miss World said:


> This is seriously absolutely stunning. Hat a beautiful bag you’ve picked. I love the large black tulip as well. Congratulations on your perfect pair.
> 
> Do you think you’ll be adding more Niki’s to your collection?


Thanks!  It took me a while to find a medium I liked.  Nothing else on the horizon for now....but who knows what next season will bring.


----------



## Sharifshopping

Does anyone have the baby size?  Is it big enough for every day?  What other bag is it most comparable to in size?  Thanks


----------



## coolladypenguin

My Niki in Fog


----------



## highend

Sharifshopping said:


> Does anyone have the baby size?  Is it big enough for every day?  What other bag is it most comparable to in size?  Thanks


Just saw this timely review that may help
http://www.thehappysloths.com/2018/...aby-bag-black-vintage-leather-review.html?m=1


----------



## Sharifshopping

highend said:


> Just saw this timely review that may help
> http://www.thehappysloths.com/2018/...aby-bag-black-vintage-leather-review.html?m=1


Thx i got it in the taupe color & love it!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Today with my Black Niki! I didn’t expect to love her as much as I did, but I LOVE this bag. She’s casual EDGY CHIC! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sharifshopping

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my Black Niki! I didn’t expect to love her as much as I did, but I LOVE this bag. She’s casual EDGY CHIC! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234820


Love it! What size is it? Thx


----------



## StefaniJoy

Sharifshopping said:


> Love it! What size is it? Thx



Thank you! This is the medium size.


----------



## Sharifshopping

StefaniJoy said:


> Thank you! This is the medium size.


Enjoy it! I just got the baby size


----------



## StefaniJoy

Sharifshopping said:


> Enjoy it! I just got the baby size



Ohhh congrats! Enjoy yours too! What color did you get?


----------



## Sharifshopping

StefaniJoy said:


> Ohhh congrats! Enjoy yours too! What color did you get?


Thx i got taupe since i have so many black bags lol


----------



## Sharifshopping

StefaniJoy said:


> Ohhh congrats! Enjoy yours too! What color did you get?


----------



## StefaniJoy

It’s beautiful! I have too many black bags myself, but I LOVE my black bags. I believe the medium Niki went from $2150 to $2250 within the past two weeks. Glad I got her before the increase [emoji3]


----------



## Sharifshopping

StefaniJoy said:


> It’s beautiful! I have too many black bags myself, but I LOVE my black bags. I believe the medium Niki went from $2150 to $2250 within the past two weeks. Glad I got her before the increase [emoji3]


Thx ha me too! Wow lucky u got before the increase


----------



## Miss World

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my Black Niki! I didn’t expect to love her as much as I did, but I LOVE this bag. She’s casual EDGY CHIC! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234820


Congratulations such a cool bag! Every time I go in to buy it’s sold out.



Sharifshopping said:


> Enjoy it! I just got the baby size


Congratulations i love the baby size! Please share more photos. I can’t decide between medium and baby size.


----------



## highend

highend said:


> Thanks!  It took me a while to find a medium I liked.  Nothing else on the horizon for now....but who knows what next season will bring.


Well, the holidays came early this year, as I couldn't resist this large black Niki when it popped up a couple weeks ago during the Farfetch sale on sale at a savings of 50% off !!!!!


....my head nearly exploded.  

Fortunately, the large is my favorite size in this style, and you can't go wrong with classic black.....wearing her today!


----------



## Antigone

highend said:


> Well, the holidays came early this year, as I couldn't resist this large black Niki when it popped up a couple weeks ago during the Farfetch sale on sale at a savings of 50% off !!!!!
> View attachment 4241969
> 
> ....my head nearly exploded.
> 
> Fortunately, the large is my favorite size in this style, and you can't go wrong with classic black.....wearing her today!



Wow post mod pics please!!!


----------



## stbartschic

Antigone said:


> Wow post mod pics please!!!


Wow what a deal and gorgeous!


----------



## stbartschic

Does anyone have the Niki in red? If so, can you pls post modeling pics? 
Also anyone have the large Niki? Modeling  Pics pls! Scrolling though the whole thread takes so long!! ♥️


----------



## highend

Antigone said:


> Wow post mod pics please!!!





stbartschic said:


> Does anyone have the Niki in red? If so, can you pls post modeling pics?
> Also anyone have the large Niki? Modeling  Pics pls! Scrolling though the whole thread takes so long!! ♥️


....I thought I posted this earlier, but here's my large black from yesterday


....also some other pics of the large from this thread 







and lastly this other thread has some pics a red baby Niki
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/page-89#post-32553068


----------



## stbartschic

highend said:


> ....I thought I posted this earlier, but here's my large black from yesterday
> View attachment 4242918
> 
> ....also some other pics of the large from this thread
> View attachment 4242919
> View attachment 4242920
> View attachment 4242921
> View attachment 4242922
> View attachment 4242923
> 
> 
> and lastly this other thread has some pics a red baby Niki
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/page-89#post-32553068


Thank you so much! I did end up going through the whole thread! lol
I took the plunge and got a large red Niki. It’s going to be my fun bag. My wardrobe is pretty neutral so this will be a very bright pop!!


----------



## afg2003

raspberrypink said:


> I love my Niki. But does anyone of you feel a bit bothered that the flap kinda sag especially when the bag is heavy? Also the part where the magnet is.... the leather gets cinched upwards....
> 
> Maybe I'm used to structured bags and I'm a bit OCD about bags maintaining its shape.
> But any one here has any tips on maintaining the shape of the flap? I've tried using a bag organiser but no use.
> View attachment 4125178



I agree! Love my medium Nikki but was also trying to figure out a way to prevent it from sagging. Did you ever figure out a solution, or decide to just embrace the sagging?


----------



## sheilaru

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Yes! Except, on the ysl website the same color looks more green--I love both colors so I'm super curious to know which is the "true" color!
> 
> View attachment 4147156


I like this one too


----------



## Fashion412

crotzky23 said:


> I am joining the Niki cult!
> 
> At first, I didn't like Niki because it didn't look good in the picture. I went to Saint Laurent boutique to check out Vicky and I fell in love with Niki instead. The bag is so light than the medium Loulou that I have. I know right away that I should get this girl.
> 
> Welcome home girl!


I love the embossed croc! Do you have more photos of this bag?


----------



## Fashion412

BrigitteBag said:


> Now that I have the medium black crinkly leather Niki and the croc embossed large Niki, I am in LOVE with the croc embossed bag. I love both of course, but for day-to-day-fits everything and goes with everything, the croc is absolutely perfect. I would normally not think a croc embossed bag was more versatile but it is. I do have to baby it more, however, as the leather is softer, but that is the only downside. The black crinkly leather is much edgier and pulls together an otherwise boring outfit -- it looks great with jeans and a tee-shirt, etc. but also since it's smaller, it looks nice on a night out, and I don't have to worry about the leather. So ... both are great. I just know I'll use the croc bag a lot more. These are my very favorite bags of all of my handbags! Here's a pic of the croc (not of mine obviously -- I should take one) in case anyone is curious about it. It's so pretty...


I'd love to see more pics of the croc! I am considering this bag, and I think that leather/color combo is only in YSL stores, and I don't live near one unfortunately.


----------



## sheilaru

I'm debating on the Niki or the Sunset both in the medium size in turquoise.  Any suggestions/comments on either bag?


----------



## sheilaru

sheilaru said:


> I'm debating on the Niki or the Sunset both in the medium size in turquoise.  Any suggestions/comments on either bag?


----------



## itbag

b_illy said:


> Update: Just ordered the black tulip in large as well... Will keep you posted on what I decide!!


how did you like the black tulip color?


----------



## Miss World

sheilaru said:


>


Both beautiful but very different bags. Niki is a great bag for every day use. Can wear it to work, weekends and out for dinner/movies etc. Sunset is beautiful but more if you want something just to keep your essentials.  However sunset bag can be dressed up to wear in more formal occasions.


----------



## minilubo

I just got my Niki from Bergdorf Goodman. Is it normal that the bag only come with the dust bag but no box? And I notice the magnet flap closure has no plastic sticker on it. I hope my bag is a brand new bag not something from the display.


----------



## Miss World

minilubo said:


> I just got my Niki from Bergdorf Goodman. Is it normal that the bag only come with the dust bag but no box? And I notice the magnet flap closure has no plastic sticker on it. I hope my bag is a brand new bag not something from the display.


Yes it’s very normal not to have a box. It should come with a dustbag. I don’t think no plastic sticker is a big issue at all. If the bag looks fine there should be no issues.


----------



## loungegirl

Hi!  On Saint Laurent's website, they have the Niki bag in crinkled vintage leather and vintage leather.  Can someone please tell me the difference between the two?  Which one is more popular?  Which one do most of you have?  Does anyone have real pictures of the two types of leathers side by side?  I am interested in purchasing the baby size.  Thanks!


----------



## PerryPalomino

highend said:


> ....finally pulled the trigger on this LE studded medium Niki I had been obsessing over all season
> View attachment 4218080
> 
> it's a distressed lambskin (that feels and smells amazing) in the most perfect tan color for me.  Also, the studs give it that extra oomph.  This style also allowed me to finally get a medium as it only comes in that size.
> 
> A nice contrast to my large black tulip
> View attachment 4218099


It's been forever since you posted this but where oh where did you find the studded tan one? I have been looking everywhere for it. I have the nubuck croc and I adore it so much but would LOVE this tan and those studs!


----------



## highend

PerryPalomino said:


> It's been forever since you posted this but where oh where did you find the studded tan one? I have been looking everywhere for it. I have the nubuck croc and I adore it so much but would LOVE this tan and those studs!


This was only released in limited quantities.  I got the last one available through Farfetch (coincidentally from the same German boutique that sourced my large black tulip Niki).  Nordstrom.com and YSL.com also sold out of their stock around the same time.  However, you may be able to find one at an YSL boutique using the find function in this link:
https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...-medium-in-vintage-leather_cod45409177qs.html


----------



## PerryPalomino

highend said:


> This was only released in limited quantities.  I got the last one available through Farfetch (coincidentally from the same German boutique that sourced my large black tulip Niki).  Nordstrom.com and YSL.com also sold out of their stock around the same time.  However, you may be able to find one at an YSL boutique using the find function in this link:
> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...-medium-in-vintage-leather_cod45409177qs.html



Thank you! At least I know there’s an option now for it to show up on a resale market at some point


----------



## StefaniJoy

These beauties are on display at SAKS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## highend

StefaniJoy said:


> These beauties are on display at SAKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Nice! I love the new Faggio color.  Thankfully, it's also being produced in other styles as I don't _"need"_ another Niki


----------



## minilubo

loungegirl said:


> Hi!  On Saint Laurent's website, they have the Niki bag in crinkled vintage leather and vintage leather.  Can someone please tell me the difference between the two?  Which one is more popular?  Which one do most of you have?  Does anyone have real pictures of the two types of leathers side by side?  I am interested in purchasing the baby size.  Thanks!



I had the same confusion so I contacted the online customer service. They say they are the the same so they will go ahead and fix the website.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

sheilaru said:


> I'm debating on the Niki or the Sunset both in the medium size in turquoise.  Any suggestions/comments on either bag?



I like Niki better [emoji172]


----------



## Kylie M

The Niki bag is definitely on my radar for next purchase! Very cool!


----------



## orientwong

hello ladies, I am having a bit of a problem with my Niki bag when I wear it, the flap seem to be dragged upwards by the chain while the magnet is pulled downward with the weight of the bag, I'm sure with time, this will deform flap into a V shape. is this just me or any of you noticed this?  now i try to minimize the load on the bag when I use it and stuff it with the paper it came with when im not using it


----------



## Fuzzi

Do any of the crocodile owners have any feedback on how the leather is wearing?  I just purchased one today (I went to Nordstrom to buy a Loulou and fell in love with the Niki instead), but now I'm worried about how the leather will hold up, especially given that I have three little kids and do not usually baby my bags.  I'm wondering if I should exchange it for the regular black leather instead.  But I really, really love the croc . . .


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Fuzzi said:


> Do any of the crocodile owners have any feedback on how the leather is wearing?  I just purchased one today (I went to Nordstrom to buy a Loulou and fell in love with the Niki instead), but now I'm worried about how the leather will hold up, especially given that I have three little kids and do not usually baby my bags.  I'm wondering if I should exchange it for the regular black leather instead.  But I really, really love the croc . . .


I don’t have experience with this leather but think the croc Niki is beautiful!


----------



## Miss World

Fuzzi said:


> Do any of the crocodile owners have any feedback on how the leather is wearing?  I just purchased one today (I went to Nordstrom to buy a Loulou and fell in love with the Niki instead), but now I'm worried about how the leather will hold up, especially given that I have three little kids and do not usually baby my bags.  I'm wondering if I should exchange it for the regular black leather instead.  But I really, really love the croc . . .


Croc embossed leather is usually very durable and easy to maintain.


----------



## highend

I recently scored this patent croc version someone posted earlier in the thread during my sale stalkings:


I'd seen this before in the baby size, but found it too condensed for the croc to really shine.  The medium size allows one to better appreciate the look IMO.  Not everyone's cup of tea I'm sure, but perfect for me as the matte croc and regular black vintage versions of the medium didn't suit me.


It also doesn't have the "black blob" feel I got from the medium Envelope (from my recent post in that thread) that didn't work out as it that was too monotone


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ....perhaps the reflection of the patent helps
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fortunately, the Niki was also a much better deal overall, so it must have been fate that the Envelope was a fail.

I've come to realize that while I like the classic large versions of the Niki, I like a lil pizzaz to my mediums


----------



## SugarTears

Hi! I recently saw someone in nyc with a black medium Niki with black hardware/chain. It was so cool and rock and roll and I had never seen one with black hardware before. I can only seem to find the silver online. I saw the college with the blacked out chain but not the Niki. Where can I find one?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

SugarTears said:


> Hi! I recently saw someone in nyc with a black medium Niki with black hardware/chain. It was so cool and rock and roll and I had never seen one with black hardware before. I can only seem to find the silver online. I saw the college with the blacked out chain but not the Niki. Where can I find one?


Was it alligator? https://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product...iki-bag-in-black-alligator_cod45394364bk.html


----------



## SugarTears

No that’s the weird thing. It was the vintage leather.


----------



## SugarTears

Designerhbgirl said:


> Was it alligator? https://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product...iki-bag-in-black-alligator_cod45394364bk.html


That’s the weird thing. It was the regular vintage leather. I am having my friend who is a handbag manager at saks try to track it down. Maybe it was an exclusive of some kind. I hate it that I can’t get it out of my head and now I don’t want it if I can’t find it. Crazy, I know!!!


----------



## SugarTears

Designerhbgirl said:


> Was it alligator? https://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product...iki-bag-in-black-alligator_cod45394364bk.html


----------



## highend

SugarTears said:


> That’s the weird thing. It was the regular vintage leather. I am having my friend who is a handbag manager at saks try to track it down. Maybe it was an exclusive of some kind. I hate it that I can’t get it out of my head and now I don’t want it if I can’t find it. Crazy, I know!!!








https://www.barneys.com/product/sai...ki-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-506026319.html


----------



## Designerhbgirl

highend said:


> View attachment 4289844
> View attachment 4289845
> 
> View attachment 4289846
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/product/sai...ki-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-506026319.html


Oh wow, I love this!! I can totally see why you can’t get it out of your head. This is the best Niki yet! If you get any info will you share? Makes me want to sell mine and get this one — I’m a huge fan of black hardware


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Designerhbgirl said:


> Oh wow, I love this!! I can totally see why you can’t get it out of your head. This is the best Niki yet! If you get any info will you share? Makes me want to sell mine and get this one — I’m a huge fan of black hardware


Duh, now I see the link 


highend said:


> View attachment 4289844
> View attachment 4289845
> 
> View attachment 4289846
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/product/sai...ki-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-506026319.html


Now I see the link — thanks!


----------



## SugarTears

Designerhbgirl said:


> Oh wow, I love this!! I can totally see why you can’t get it out of your head. This is the best Niki yet! If you get any info will you share? Makes me want to sell mine and get this one — I’m a huge fan of black hardware


----------



## SugarTears

Omg thank you!!!!! I was beginning to think I made it up in my head! I called Madison and they have one in stock I am picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Designerhbgirl

SugarTears said:


> Omg thank you!!!!! I was beginning to think I made it up in my head! I called Madison and they have one in stock I am picking it up tomorrow


Huge congratulations!! It’s truly a beauty! Please post pics


----------



## SugarTears

Designerhbgirl said:


> Huge congratulations!! It’s truly a beauty! Please post pics


----------



## Designerhbgirl

SugarTears said:


> View attachment 4290528


Congratulations!!


SugarTears said:


> View attachment 4290528



It’s stunning!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

SugarTears said:


> View attachment 4290528


It’s stunning!! The black hardware looks amazing! You are so lucky to have tracked this beauty down. I absolutely LOVE it  Congrats and enjoy your lovely new Niki


----------



## Mpeb

SugarTears said:


> View attachment 4289842



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I’m now completely torn between the Niki bag with black hardware and the Niki bag with silver hardware. Need some input from my TPF friends please. Which do you like and why? Thank you in advance 

https://www.barneys.com/product/sai...ki-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-506026319.html

https://www.barneys.com/product/sai...ki-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-506028308.html


----------



## SugarTears

Designerhbgirl said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> It’s stunning!!


Thank you so so much!


----------



## SugarTears

highend said:


> View attachment 4289844
> View attachment 4289845
> 
> View attachment 4289846
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/product/sai...ki-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-506026319.html


I think I have you to thank ! Maybe we should have a purse meet and greet if anyone is local! Honestly though- Thank you for helping me track this down I’m just sort of figuring out the intricacies of utilizing this site so I apologize if I replied to the wrong person or reply in the form of a post.


----------



## SugarTears

SugarTears said:


> View attachment 4290528


Thank you!!!!!! It’s freaking beautiful and so fun and versatile


----------



## SugarTears

Designerhbgirl said:


> I’m now completely torn between the Niki bag with black hardware and the Niki bag with silver hardware. Need some input from my TPF friends please. Which do you like and why? Thank you in advance
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/product/sai...ki-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-506026319.html
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/product/sai...ki-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-506028308.html


Truthfully I at first loved the silver but I have a the original large (red) Gucci Dio with a significant silver chain.  And a few Chanels with metal chains (gold/silver etc)  And then suddenly I just saw every single person with the bag with the silver chain and it became boring to me like (personal preference) I said I saw that one woman with a black hardware and I thought -“oh maybe it’s fake ?” but then I started to do some research and I realized it wasn’t but I was having quite  a difficult time tracking it down. But then again I just came down to like what I want to use the bag for this is going to be my new every day bag/translating into evening bag also I am really into a gold phase right now with my jewelry and I liked  that the  Black in no way would compete with my  yellow ghetto Gold obsession ( Not that that really matters anymore ) I think for me personally the black on black was a completely different bag so many bags have a silver chain or and obviously metal chain that this made this bag even more special to me the fact that it was black , super rock ‘n’ roll and super bad ass I adore it. Sorry if there are typos I’ve had a couple of glasses of wine good luck to you and post photos of your bag regardless and I will do the same!


----------



## tulip8

SugarTears said:


> Truthfully I at first loved the silver but I have a the original large (red) Gucci Dio with a significant silver chain.  And a few Chanels with metal chains (gold/silver etc)  And then suddenly I just saw every single person with the bag with the silver chain and it became boring to me like (personal preference) I said I saw that one woman with a black hardware and I thought -“oh maybe it’s fake ?” but then I started to do some research and I realized it wasn’t but I was having quite  a difficult time tracking it down. But then again I just came down to like what I want to use the bag for this is going to be my new every day bag/translating into evening bag also I am really into a gold phase right now with my jewelry and I liked  that the  Black in no way would compete with my  yellow ghetto Gold obsession ( Not that that really matters anymore ) I think for me personally the black on black was a completely different bag so many bags have a silver chain or and obviously metal chain that this made this bag even more special to me the fact that it was black , super rock ‘n’ roll and super bad ass I adore it. Sorry if there are typos I’ve had a couple of glasses of wine good luck to you and post photos of your bag regardless and I will do the same!



Sugartears- congrats on the bag !! It’s gorgeous !! I was recently intrigued by this bag as well and with the black hardware. Can I ask
How tall are you? And the bag you bought us the medium size ? Any more modeling pics ? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Fashion412

SugarTears said:


> View attachment 4290528


Loveeee this combo! Now I want it... hahaha


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

I love the black Niki with black hw! I probably will get it for my next bag later this year. Is there any problem with chipping of the hardware?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

SugarTears said:


> Truthfully I at first loved the silver but I have a the original large (red) Gucci Dio with a significant silver chain.  And a few Chanels with metal chains (gold/silver etc)  And then suddenly I just saw every single person with the bag with the silver chain and it became boring to me like (personal preference) I said I saw that one woman with a black hardware and I thought -“oh maybe it’s fake ?” but then I started to do some research and I realized it wasn’t but I was having quite  a difficult time tracking it down. But then again I just came down to like what I want to use the bag for this is going to be my new every day bag/translating into evening bag also I am really into a gold phase right now with my jewelry and I liked  that the  Black in no way would compete with my  yellow ghetto Gold obsession ( Not that that really matters anymore ) I think for me personally the black on black was a completely different bag so many bags have a silver chain or and obviously metal chain that this made this bag even more special to me the fact that it was black , super rock ‘n’ roll and super bad ass I adore it. Sorry if there are typos I’ve had a couple of glasses of wine good luck to you and post photos of your bag regardless and I will do the same!


Thanks for the reply! This makes perfect sense to me. I also originally loved the silver and bought this bag with the silver hardware, but have since become really drawn to black hardware. Before I knew the Niki was available with black hardware, I was eyeing the loulou until I tried it and found out it’s too short to wear crossbody. I do absolutely love the Niki bag and think the black hardware is the one I really want. The black hardware does make it look special! Decisions, decisions. Now I need a glsss of wine  And I’d love to see more photos of your beautiful bag!


----------



## Antigone

Can the medium be worn crossbody? How about the small?


----------



## minilubo

I need some help. Which one should I keep?


----------



## highend

minilubo said:


> I need some help. Which one should I keep?


Keep whichever looks best on *YOU.  
*
For me it was the patent croc....for you/others it may  be the classic... or neither.


----------



## Zoe C

My DH’s Bday present!! I’m so in love [emoji7] It’s the medium size in green.


----------



## b_illy

highend said:


> This was only released in limited quantities.  I got the last one available through Farfetch (coincidentally from the same German boutique that sourced my large black tulip Niki).  Nordstrom.com and YSL.com also sold out of their stock around the same time.  However, you may be able to find one at an YSL boutique using the find function in this link:
> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...-medium-in-vintage-leather_cod45409177qs.html



Hi! I’m in love with both those bags!  When u say the German boutique sourced your black tulip one, do u mean u told them u were looking for that colour?  I received a brown one , from a German boutique off Farfetch, but it’s my fault because I thought it was black tulip .. Cannot find either of these bags anywhere!


----------



## b_illy

itbag said:


> how did you like the black tulip color?


Unfortunately it was brown, not black tulip, so my hunt continues!


----------



## highend

b_illy said:


> Hi! I’m in love with both those bags!  When u say the German boutique sourced your black tulip one, do u mean u told them u were looking for that colour?  I received a brown one , from a German boutique off Farfetch, but it’s my fault because I thought it was black tulip .. Cannot find either of these bags anywhere!


They both shipped through farfetch from Andrea Köerber.  I didn't special order them or anything, it was moreso a coincidence that they happened to offer 2 items I wanted several months apart. 

When looking for specific colors, I find it's best to match the color code (if provided in the listing).  Black tulip is 6051.  The Niki was only available in medium in that color in the US.  Thankfully, we have farfetch to source non-US items, so I was able to get it in the large.

There was at least one different farfetch boutique that also carrried the large at that time....but of course that was months ago.

However, I suspect that color may now be out of production as many of the bags that went on sale during this season's SL sale online and at their boutiques were black tulip.


----------



## b_illy

highend said:


> They both shipped through farfetch from Andrea Köerber.  I didn't special order them or anything, it was moreso a coincidence that they happened to offer 2 items I wanted several months apart.
> 
> When looking for specific colors, I find it's best to match the color code (if provided in the listing).  Black tulip is 6051.  The Niki was only available in medium in that color in the US.  Thankfully, we have farfetch to source non-US items, so I was able to get it in the large.
> 
> There was at least one different farfetch boutique that also carrried the large at that time....but of course that was months ago.
> 
> However, I suspect that color may now be out of production as many of the bags that went on sale during this season's SL sale online and at their boutiques were black tulip.



Thanks so very much!  The large brown one I mistakenly ordered was from that store too.. I shall have to be more persistent and frequent in my search! I'm in Canada, and the Black Tulip never shows up on the YSL site (which is pricier than Farfetch or Matches).


----------



## jellybebe

I’m in! I had my heart set on the black with black HW but was not really expecting to find it, but I stumbled on the last one in the Saint Laurent boutique today! I’ve been looking for the perfect everyday bag that I can also take traveling and I hope this is it!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

jellybebe said:


> I’m in! I had my heart set on the black with black HW but was not really expecting to find it, but I stumbled on the last one in the Saint Laurent boutique today! I’ve been looking for the perfect everyday bag that I can also take traveling and I hope this is it!


Love it!   I just sold my Niki with silver hardware for the Niki with black hardware just like yours!! I got lucky - a really nice SA at Saks tracked one down for me. You were lucky to find one too, it sounds like! Congratulations  We are bag twins


----------



## Sabre Rider

Hi ladies, I'm new in TPF. And I'm dying to get the YSL Niki in Medium - Black with Silver HW. I can' t seem to convince myself to buy it, I don't know why


----------



## jellybebe

Designerhbgirl said:


> Love it!   I just sold my Niki with silver hardware for the Niki with black hardware just like yours!! I got lucky - a really nice SA at Saks tracked one down for me. You were lucky to find one too, it sounds like! Congratulations  We are bag twins



Omg amazing!!! Yes I remember you were debating this. Personally I think the black HW makes the bag! Love it!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

jellybebe said:


> Omg amazing!!! Yes I remember you were debating this. Personally I think the black HW makes the bag! Love it!


I completely agree!!


----------



## dalvabar

jellybebe said:


> I’m in! I had my heart set on the black with black HW but was not really expecting to find it, but I stumbled on the last one in the Saint Laurent boutique today! I’ve been looking for the perfect everyday bag that I can also take traveling and I hope this is it!


beautiful! is this the vintage leather? and is this large size?


----------



## jellybebe

dalvabar said:


> beautiful! is this the vintage leather? and is this large size?



It is the vintage leather but it’s the medium size. The large does not come in black HW as of yet.


----------



## jellybebe

Sabre Rider said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new in TPF. And I'm dying to get the YSL Niki in Medium - Black with Silver HW. I can' t seem to convince myself to buy it, I don't know why



Try it on and see how it looks. Personally I think the bag is very practical and the leather is low maintenance but beautiful.


----------



## Sabre Rider

jellybebe said:


> Try it on and see how it looks. Personally I think the bag is very practical and the leather is low maintenance but beautiful.


I've tried it and love it so much! Does anyone have any regrets buying it? Would it be good for an everyday bag/work bag?


----------



## jellybebe

Sabre Rider said:


> I've tried it and love it so much! Does anyone have any regrets buying it? Would it be good for an everyday bag/work bag?



I plan to use mine as a weekend bag, as I need to carry a bit more for work and I don’t really like to bring my designer bags to work anyway. You probably could use it as a work bag if you don’t need to carry a laptop or files.


----------



## Prettyvogue

Love the Niki but I have noticed in some photos that the sides of the flap pull up and stick out when it is carried. Is there any way to fix or prevent this from happening?


----------



## chloebagfreak

I've been meaning to post this. I'm so excited to get this Niki Medium in black hardware 
I've been tempted to wear it in the rain but chickened out
Here is a pic of it worn cross body.


----------



## ive_flipped

Prettyvogue said:


> Love the Niki but I have noticed in some photos that the sides of the flap pull up and stick out when it is carried. Is there any way to fix or prevent this from happening?



Mine has never done that and I used it everyday for months and months with lots of stuff in it.


----------



## Prettyvogue

ive_flipped said:


> Mine has never done that and I used it everyday for months and months with lots of stuff in it.


That is great to know, I guess one just needs to try the specific bag to make sure it doesn’t happen. Are you able to load it up a bit heavy without it pulling or is your bag not very full?


----------



## Zoe C

Prettyvogue said:


> Love the Niki but I have noticed in some photos that the sides of the flap pull up and stick out when it is carried. Is there any way to fix or prevent this from happening?



You’re right! I hadn’t noticed this until I bought it. If you carry it fully packed this does not happen. But if it is not full, since the flap is soft leather, it tends to “sink” on the middle, especially when you use it with one long strap.

Anyways... it is so pretty that this does not bother me at all.

BTW mine is the medium size, I’ve seen that the small one doesn’t do this.


----------



## Prettyvogue

Zoe C said:


> You’re right! I hadn’t noticed this until I bought it. If you carry it fully packed this does not happen. But if it is not full, since the flap is soft leather, it tends to “sink” on the middle, especially when you use it with one long strap.
> 
> Anyways... it is so pretty that this does not bother me at all.
> 
> BTW mine is the medium size, I’ve seen that the small one doesn’t do this.


That is so interesting. I would have thought it was the opposite where more weight would cause the middle to pull down. I will have to give it a try at the boutique. I don’t tend to carry a ton of stuff but I love the look and proportion of the medium!


----------



## Stacy31

chloebagfreak said:


> I've been meaning to post this. I'm so excited to get this Niki Medium in black hardware
> I've been tempted to wear it in the rain but chickened out
> Here is a pic of it worn cross body.
> View attachment 4329295
> View attachment 4329296
> View attachment 4329297


Bag twins! I just received mine yesterday and I wore it in the rain today without any issues I did spray it with a leather protector first.  It looks great on you...don't be afraid to wear it, as it is a great all weather bag!!!


----------



## Zoe C

Prettyvogue said:


> That is so interesting. I would have thought it was the opposite where more weight would cause the middle to pull down. I will have to give it a try at the boutique. I don’t tend to carry a ton of stuff but I love the look and proportion of the medium!



I think it’s a matter of volume more than weight. As you say, if it’s only heavy it will sink.

Good luck!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Stacy31 said:


> Bag twins! I just received mine yesterday and I wore it in the rain today without any issues I did spray it with a leather protector first.  It looks great on you...don't be afraid to wear it, as it is a great all weather bag!!!


Amazing! Congratulations! I love this style
It’s cool because in some light it seems like patent leather, and in other light it reminds me of when the Bal Cities were slightly shiny and wrinkled.
There is an area on my bag, if you open the flap and look at the inside, near the snap closure, there is a slight lightening of the leather, almost like glue residue. I will try to take a picture tomorrow. I hate to send it back because it’s so pretty!
Thanks for your input


----------



## Stacy31

chloebagfreak said:


> Amazing! Congratulations! I love this style
> It’s cool because in some light it seems like patent leather, and in other light it reminds me of when the Bal Cities were slightly shiny and wrinkled.
> There is an area on my bag, if you open the flap and look at the inside, near the snap closure, there is a slight lightening of the leather, almost like glue residue. I will try to take a picture tomorrow. I hate to send it back because it’s so pretty!
> Thanks for your input


There was some glue residue on the front of mine. I was fortunately able to remove it without any issues It does remind me of the old Bal bags!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Stacy31 said:


> There was some glue residue on the front of mine. I was fortunately able to remove it without any issues It does remind me of the old Bal bags!


Thank you. I’m not sure what it is.
Here is a picture. I love it and hate to send it back, but it just looks like something rubbed it.


----------



## jellybebe

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4330854
> 
> Thank you. I’m not sure what it is.
> Here is a picture. I love it and hate to send it back, but it just looks like something rubbed it.



Love this bag! This wouldn’t bother me personally (as I wouldn’t even notice) but if it bothers you I would send it back, as it should be perfect.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jellybebe said:


> Love this bag! This wouldn’t bother me personally (as I wouldn’t even notice) but if it bothers you I would send it back, as it should be perfect.


Thanks we are both OG
 I have a really sweeet SA sending me another to compare it to. I just get nervous that the leather is a bit worn or rubbed in that area. I'm sure the new one will be perfect
It's such a great bag!


----------



## raspberrypink

Love my niki but unfortunately after a few months of wear the edge is peeling off. Granted I use it everyday for a few months cos I love it so much.... but upon seeing the leather peeling like this, I'm starting to decrease my usage of it. Rather disappointing actually.


----------



## chloebagfreak

raspberrypink said:


> Love my niki but unfortunately after a few months of wear the edge is peeling off. Granted I use it everyday for a few months cos I love it so much.... but upon seeing the leather peeling like this, I'm starting to decrease my usage of it. Rather disappointing actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332313
> View attachment 4332314


Wow! That is really awful, and surprising that leather could do that. I have Balenciagas from ten years ago that don’t have anything like that. Looks like they just coated a whitish bag
I would call them and ask what can be done.
I’m exchanging my black Niki for another since I noticed a slight rubbing on the inside of the front flap. It looks like something slightly scraped it, and it’s brand new, never worn.
I hope they can offer help


----------



## raspberrypink

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! That is really awful, and surprising that leather could do that. I have Balenciagas from ten years ago that don’t have anything like that. Looks like they just coated a whitish bag
> I would call them and ask what can be done.
> I’m exchanging my black Niki for another since I noticed a slight rubbing on the inside of the front flap. It looks like something slightly scraped it, and it’s brand new, never worn.
> I hope they can offer help


When it started to peel a little bit, I did ask the SA. He just shrug it off and said it's normal wear and tear. What to do...?


----------



## chloebagfreak

raspberrypink said:


> When it started to peel a little bit, I did ask the SA. He just shrug it off and said it's normal wear and tear. What to do...?


Well, I would talk to another SA or the store manager. I don't think it should peel like that unless something that was rough rubbed it. Just clothing rubbing shouldn't cause leather to peel like that if it's made well.


----------



## raspberrypink

chloebagfreak said:


> Well, I would talk to another SA or the store manager. I don't think it should peel like that unless something that was rough rubbed it. Just clothing rubbing shouldn't cause leather to peel like that if it's made well.


Actually I feel the same as you! Guess I'll bring it into the shop another day and try again. Thanks for your support dear! [emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

raspberrypink said:


> Actually I feel the same as you! Guess I'll bring it into the shop another day and try again. Thanks for your support dear! [emoji7]


Awe...I will keep good thoughts for you


----------



## Prettyvogue

raspberrypink said:


> Love my niki but unfortunately after a few months of wear the edge is peeling off. Granted I use it everyday for a few months cos I love it so much.... but upon seeing the leather peeling like this, I'm starting to decrease my usage of it. Rather disappointing actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332313
> View attachment 4332314



Oh no! Is this on the back of the bag that would rest against you? Very disappointing, I hope this is resolved in your favour.


----------



## raspberrypink

Prettyvogue said:


> Oh no! Is this on the back of the bag that would rest against you? Very disappointing, I hope this is resolved in your favour.


Yes it's at the back, where it would lay against my clothes. The thing is, it rest quite high against my top and not my jeans. So it's quite surprising that it peels so easily. I think also given the nature of the style where it is soft (not structured) therefore there are a lot of folds and thus peels easily. 
Thanks for your kind thoughts. Will pop by today and see what the SA says.


----------



## ive_flipped

raspberrypink said:


> Yes it's at the back, where it would lay against my clothes. The thing is, it rest quite high against my top and not my jeans. So it's quite surprising that it peels so easily. I think also given the nature of the style where it is soft (not structured) therefore there are a lot of folds and thus peels easily.
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. Will pop by today and see what the SA says.



They will fix it. I was told 2 years when I bought the bag. I used mine everyday for 6 moths straight and was NOT careful with it at all and I have not a mark on the bag. That sucks sorry you have to deal with this


----------



## Stacy31

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4330854
> 
> Thank you. I’m not sure what it is.
> Here is a picture. I love it and hate to send it back, but it just looks like something rubbed it.


Hmm...mine looked more like dried glue and peeled right off...I am not sure what this is. Did you try a leather cleaner/conditioner?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Stacy31 said:


> Hmm...mine looked more like dried glue and peeled right off...I am not sure what this is. Did you try a leather cleaner/conditioner?


I called Saks and they sent me a new one. It was a worn area, like the color had rubbed off. The new one got here today and it’s perfect 
Thanks


----------



## raspberrypink

raspberrypink said:


> Yes it's at the back, where it would lay against my clothes. The thing is, it rest quite high against my top and not my jeans. So it's quite surprising that it peels so easily. I think also given the nature of the style where it is soft (not structured) therefore there are a lot of folds and thus peels easily.
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. Will pop by today and see what the SA says.


Update: Just asked SA at the boutique. She said some customers tend to have this issue. I asked is it because of the quality of the bag, she said no, it depends on the customer's usage. I'm like....o...k....
She said she can send it to an agent to take a look. The most they can do is colour touch up. But the colour will run after a while. Not quite worth it for a few hundred bucks. 
[emoji25] [emoji25] [emoji25]


----------



## Stacy31

chloebagfreak said:


> I called Saks and they sent me a new one. It was a worn area, like the color had rubbed off. The new one got here today and it’s perfect
> Thanks


Yay! That's great!


----------



## highend

ive_flipped said:


> They will fix it. I was told 2 years when I bought the bag. I used mine everyday for 6 moths straight and was NOT careful with it at all and I have not a mark on the bag. That sucks sorry you have to deal with this



Agreed.....no peeling or other issues on my large Nikis in this finish.


----------



## SuGa!!!

I am about to buy a Niki and I am really worried about the leather peeling issue as I just returned the shopper tote to net a porter as the corners were peeling so I am very reluctant to buy another YSL but I do love the niki 
Does anyone who has had the bag for a long time have more feedback for me?
Thank you


----------



## Defectedmelody

Am lusting over the croc embossed one! But it only comes in medium. Bummer


----------



## chloebagfreak

SuGa!!! said:


> I am about to buy a Niki and I am really worried about the leather peeling issue as I just returned the shopper tote to net a porter as the corners were peeling so I am very reluctant to buy another YSL but I do love the niki
> Does anyone who has had the bag for a long time have more feedback for me?
> Thank you


I just bought my Niki and I’m worried too! I never heard of a bag with leather peeling
If this is the norm, that can’t be good for their business. I bought mine from Saks, so hopefully if it peels they will take it back or repair it.
I love that shopping tote, and was considering getting it. Did it arrive peeled? Or was it after any use?
Thanks


----------



## SuGa!!!

chloebagfreak said:


> I just bought my Niki and I’m worried too! I never heard of a bag with leather peeling
> If this is the norm, that can’t be good for their business. I bought mine from Saks, so hopefully if it peels they will take it back or repair it.
> I love that shopping tote, and was considering getting it. Did it arrive peeled? Or was it after any use?
> Thanks



I think I am going to buy my Niki today
With the shopper tote the corners started peeling after 1 month so net a porter replaced it and the second bag started peeling within a week so I told them I didn't want a 3rd one they gave me a credit note which I will be using to purchase the Niki but I just do not want the same thing happening to the niki


----------



## chloebagfreak

SuGa!!! said:


> I think I am going to buy my Niki today
> With the shopper tote the corners started peeling after 1 month so net a porter replaced it and the second bag started peeling within a week so I told them I didn't want a 3rd one they gave me a credit note which I will be using to purchase the Niki but I just do not want the same thing happening to the niki


Wow! That is so strange! I'm sorry that happened to you. I hope the Niki works out. I love the style and the leather.


----------



## loungegirl

Miss World said:


> More pictures of the Saint Laurent Niki bag



Re:  Picture of the girl with grey scarf and grey sweater.  Can someone please tell me if this is the baby or the medium size?  Thanks!


----------



## Prettyvogue

Does the hardware on the Niki chip easily?  It seems just the logo is black and the straps are like ruthenium finish?


----------



## highend

Prettyvogue said:


> Does the hardware on the Niki chip easily?  It seems just the logo is black and the straps are like ruthenium finish?


No


----------



## highend

loungegirl said:


> Re:  Picture of the girl with grey scarf and grey sweater.  Can someone please tell me if this is the baby or the medium size?  Thanks!


Medium


----------



## lilone

I recently purchased the Niki medium in black vintage leather, and I have to say I am in love with it.  This is my first YSL bag as I am typically a LV and Chanel girl.  However this bag is so functional and easy to use and wear, that I may end up buying the small size in another color.  The medium fits a ton, but it never feels too heavy.  The small would be a great size when I don't need to carry everything with me.  I think this would make a very chic "mom" bag too because it has so many pockets...my kids are older now, but I would have loved to have this bag when they were younger.  Super cute & functional!


----------



## deanna234

Got a question about the weight of the medium size. Doesn't the chain on the medium one feel too heavy? I am still torn between medium and baby...  The baby one is small, but the chain is thin and lighter, so I just can't decide!!


----------



## lilone

deanna234 said:


> Got a question about the weight of the medium size. Doesn't the chain on the medium one feel too heavy? I am still torn between medium and baby...  The baby one is small, but the chain is thin and lighter, so I just can't decide!!


I do not find the chain heavy at all.  I sold my Gucci Dionysus because I found the chain on that bag too heavy and uncomfortable.  I walked around Vegas the other day all day with it and I found it very comfortable.  I did not have it filled up, just with "normal" purse items.  I hope that helps.


----------



## deanna234

lilone said:


> I do not find the chain heavy at all.  I sold my Gucci Dionysus because I found the chain on that bag too heavy and uncomfortable.  I walked around Vegas the other day all day with it and I found it very comfortable.  I did not have it filled up, just with "normal" purse items.  I hope that helps.


Thanks!! That helps a lot.


----------



## StefaniJoy

deanna234 said:


> Got a question about the weight of the medium size. Doesn't the chain on the medium one feel too heavy? I am still torn between medium and baby...  The baby one is small, but the chain is thin and lighter, so I just can't decide!!



I have the Medium Niki and it’s not heavy at all. This is one of my favorite bags and the back pocket is perfect to throw my phone in.


----------



## deanna234

StefaniJoy said:


> I have the Medium Niki and it’s not heavy at all. This is one of my favorite bags and the back pocket is perfect to throw my phone in.


Then I'll go for the medium! Thanks


----------



## simbadog

I just ordered the tote this week...now I'm scared.


----------



## itbag

Sharifshopping said:


> Thx i got it in the taupe color & love it!


I am thinking of getting the taupe color - still loving it?


----------



## midniteluna

I’ve joined the bandwagon of owning the small Niki! It’s absolutely gorgeous! Lightweight, functional and versatile!


----------



## StefaniJoy

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 4356273
> 
> 
> I’ve joined the bandwagon of owning the small Niki! It’s absolutely gorgeous! Lightweight, functional and versatile!



It’s gorgeous! Congratulations! Can you show mod shots please as a shoulder bag and crossbody?


----------



## midniteluna

StefaniJoy said:


> It’s gorgeous! Congratulations! Can you show mod shots please as a shoulder bag and crossbody?






This is the only mod shot I have.


----------



## ive_flipped

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 4356273
> 
> 
> I’ve joined the bandwagon of owning the small Niki! It’s absolutely gorgeous! Lightweight, functional and versatile!



Gorgeous color!!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 4356273
> 
> 
> I’ve joined the bandwagon of owning the small Niki! It’s absolutely gorgeous! Lightweight, functional and versatile!


So pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## StefaniJoy

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 4356774
> 
> 
> This is the only mod shot I have.



It looks great! Thank you for the mod shot [emoji3]


----------



## midniteluna

Designerhbgirl said:


> So pretty! Congratulations!



Thank you [emoji173]️ Love this bag!


----------



## midniteluna

StefaniJoy said:


> It looks great! Thank you for the mod shot [emoji3]



No problem! This bag is worth it!


----------



## midniteluna

ive_flipped said:


> Gorgeous color!!!!



Wish they have it in other colors but this was the only one that wasn’t muted [emoji38]


----------



## venusdoom

Just ordered the large Niki in black! I couldn't resist thanks to everyone's lovely pics here, oops 

I'm a bit worried that it might be too large for my short frame, but while I love the medium it has similar dimensions to my Balenciaga City S and I wanted something that would fit a little more, but isn't as large as my current every day bag, the YSL Shopping tote.

Now to wait patiently until it ships...


----------



## StefaniJoy

midniteluna said:


> No problem! This bag is worth it!



What fits inside the bag?


----------



## ive_flipped

StefaniJoy said:


> What fits inside the bag?



What doesn’t ....I am not sure about this size but the medium fits everything. My iPad Pro, Hermes pouch, wallet, two phones etc etc and isn’t heavy imo. Love this bag so much


----------



## StefaniJoy

ive_flipped said:


> What doesn’t ....I am not sure about this size but the medium fits everything. My iPad Pro, Hermes pouch, wallet, two phones etc etc and isn’t heavy imo. Love this bag so much



I have the medium Niki. I was asking what fits inside the BABY Niki.


----------



## ive_flipped

My bad


----------



## StefaniJoy

ive_flipped said:


> My bad



No worries [emoji3]


----------



## lilone

I don't have the small Niki, but the medium in black and I have not switched my bags since I got almost a month ago.  I usually switch bags every 2-3 days, but this bag is so functional and not heavy at all.  I cannot believe this bag is not more popular.  It is so well organized inside and so beautiful on the outside.  I am definitely going to be checking on the small!


----------



## Classiczkrendedupcolorful

Just can’t decide between YSL niki “storm” color or balenciaga city edge gris acier small i am afraid that the distress leather will get boring on ysl niki but i am looking for something classy and lightweight


----------



## deanna234

Classiczkrendedupcolorful said:


> Just can’t decide between YSL niki “storm” color or balenciaga city edge gris acier small i am afraid that the distress leather will get boring on ysl niki but i am looking for something classy and lightweight


I have balenciaga city classsic in gris fossile, but I plan on buying a niki medium in storm soon. Balenciaga is definitely my everyday bag, but I love the chain on niki. People told me that the glazed leather on niki won't get boring at all. I personally find balenciaga more casual... Sorry maybe this doesn't help.


----------



## venusdoom

My bag arrived today (large in black with silver hw) from Mytheresa, there was some glue residue on the front of the bag but I cleaned it off quite easily.

This may be a really stupid question, but are the chains on the bag meant to look this tarnished? I can't tell if they are supposed to from other pictures. Please help!


----------



## lilone

venusdoom said:


> My bag arrived today (large in black with silver hw) from Mytheresa, there was some glue residue on the front of the bag but I cleaned it off quite easily.
> 
> This may be a really stupid question, but are the chains on the bag meant to look this tarnished? I can't tell if they are supposed to from other pictures. Please help!
> 
> View attachment 4364069


Yes. That is the look.  Enjoy the bag!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

venusdoom said:


> My bag arrived today (large in black with silver hw) from Mytheresa, there was some glue residue on the front of the bag but I cleaned it off quite easily.
> 
> This may be a really stupid question, but are the chains on the bag meant to look this tarnished? I can't tell if they are supposed to from other pictures. Please help!
> 
> View attachment 4364069



Yep. Brushed metal look. Do u find the chains heavy?


----------



## Classiczkrendedupcolorful

deanna234 said:


> I have balenciaga city classsic in gris fossile, but I plan on buying a niki medium in storm soon. Balenciaga is definitely my everyday bag, but I love the chain on niki. People told me that the glazed leather on niki won't get boring at all. I personally find balenciaga more casual... Sorry maybe this doesn't help.



Hahaaa ikr! Does your balenciaga hurt your shoulder when you wear it all day? I’ve never tried a balenciaga irl but i heard that it’s kinda heavy.. and maybe niki is more lightweight? Have you tried a niki before? Thanks


----------



## Classiczkrendedupcolorful

venusdoom said:


> Just ordered the large Niki in black! I couldn't resist thanks to everyone's lovely pics here, oops
> 
> I'm a bit worried that it might be too large for my short frame, but while I love the medium it has similar dimensions to my Balenciaga City S and I wanted something that would fit a little more, but isn't as large as my current every day bag, the YSL Shopping tote.
> 
> Now to wait patiently until it ships...


Hellooo :] does your balenciaga S hurt your shoulder when you wear it all day? I am in a though decision between balenciaga Met edge S n medium niki all black/storm

I need something lightweight, casual but not too casual ( i mean losing the luxury feels of the bag)
And iam a lil bit worry that the crinkled look in niki will get boring and i’ve always love the gold hardware on balenciaga 

Thanksss


----------



## venusdoom

lilone said:


> Yes. That is the look.  Enjoy the bag!


Thank you!



Pandoravuitton said:


> Yep. Brushed metal look. Do u find the chains heavy?


Thanks a lot! The chains aren't as heavy as they look, but they're quite substantial, more so than the chains on my small loulou.



Classiczkrendedupcolorful said:


> Hellooo :] does your balenciaga S hurt your shoulder when you wear it all day? I am in a though decision between balenciaga Met edge S n medium niki all black/storm
> 
> I need something lightweight, casual but not too casual ( i mean losing the luxury feels of the bag)
> And iam a lil bit worry that the crinkled look in niki will get boring and i’ve always love the gold hardware on balenciaga
> 
> Thanksss


Hey! I have the metallic edge too, but the all black hardware version. Without delving too much as this is the Saint Laurent section, I think the ME version is slightly heavier than the equivalent lambskin Cities because of the hardware. However in saying that, because it's the Small version I can't really put too much in there for it to feel that heavy. On a regular day I have my card holder, LV key pouch with car & house keys, a small pouch for misc. items and a small water bottle and it's honestly not that heavy or noticeable for me. Hope that helps, feel free to PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Classiczkrendedupcolorful

venusdoom said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! The chains aren't as heavy as they look, but they're quite substantial, more so than the chains on my small loulou.
> 
> 
> Hey! I have the metallic edge too, but the all black hardware version. Without delving too much as this is the Saint Laurent section, I think the ME version is slightly heavier than the equivalent lambskin Cities because of the hardware. However in saying that, because it's the Small version I can't really put too much in there for it to feel that heavy. On a regular day I have my card holder, LV key pouch with car & house keys, a small pouch for misc. items and a small water bottle and it's honestly not that heavy or noticeable for me. Hope that helps, feel free to PM me if you have any questions



Thankssssss


----------



## highend

highend said:


> I’ve attached some real life reference pics of the large Niki in black tulip if anyone’s interested.
> 
> Front: love the vintage look of the leather and how the YSL logo blends in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993825
> 
> Back pocket:  big enough to fit a larger IPAD; also has hidden magnets at the top to secure the smaller items you may place in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993826
> 
> 
> Interior:  has two compartments-(i) a large back compartment that will fit up to a 12 in laptop (the one pictured is 11 inch…but I also tried a 12 inch); that compartment also has two pockets, a large zippered pocket at the back and a smaller slit/open pocket in the front and (ii) a smaller nice sized front compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993828
> View attachment 3993829
> 
> 
> Overall a very nice bag for the price.  I usually avoid paying retail, but this one seems to pack a lot of bang for the buck given its size and functionality (so paying retail is more justifiable for me than say a medium College/Kate which are around the same price but much smaller).  There also seems to be limited availability for this style given the high demand….so who knows if they’ll even still be available come sale season


As many wonder how the bag wears, I figured I'd post a condition update as the 1 year anniversary for my large Black Tulip recently passed






...still looks great IMO and not seeing any issues of concern

HTH


----------



## venusdoom

Thanks for the update @highend ! 

I received my large niki in black this week but I'm in two minds. It's a gorgeous bag but I'm just not sure that it suits me. I'm in two minds and thinking of returning it


----------



## chloebagfreak

highend said:


> As many wonder how the bag wears, I figured I'd post a condition update as the 1 year anniversary for my large Black Tulip recently passed
> View attachment 4366905
> View attachment 4366906
> View attachment 4366907
> View attachment 4366908
> View attachment 4366910
> 
> ...still looks great IMO and not seeing any issues of concern
> 
> HTH


Wow! It looks pristine!
Thanks for posting those pictures


----------



## Milkz

Just got mine in Navy


----------



## Mandu79

I have just ordered this bag and wondered if anyone had any experience they could share about wear on the leather? It’s matte croc embossed leather.  I love the look but not sure if I’d be better with the more patent finish? 

Any advice appreciated!!!


----------



## deanna234

Classiczkrendedupcolorful said:


> Hahaaa ikr! Does your balenciaga hurt your shoulder when you wear it all day? I’ve never tried a balenciaga irl but i heard that it’s kinda heavy.. and maybe niki is more lightweight? Have you tried a niki before? Thanks


Saw this only now. My balenciaga never hurt my shoulder. And the classic is not heavy. I went to a YSL store to try the niki, and it seems to be lightweight as well although it has a chain.


----------



## beckixlee

Hi all,

I just bought a YSL Niki baby bag in vintage black leather off a resale site. I’m second guessing authenticity. If you have one, what is the serial # inside of the bag on yours? The one I just purchased is shown in the photo I posted. Help give me piece of mind please! ❤️


----------



## b_illy

beckixlee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought a YSL Niki baby bag in vintage black leather off a resale site. I’m second guessing authenticity. If you have one, what is the serial # inside of the bag on yours? The one I just purchased is shown in the photo I posted. Help give me piece of mind please! [emoji173]️






Hope this helps!


----------



## beckixlee

b_illy said:


> View attachment 4380999
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you!! I can’t quite see the serial # on yours, but is it the same as the one on the photos I posted of the Niki bag? I’m always so suspicious buying on resale apps.


----------



## b_illy

beckixlee said:


> Thank you!! I can’t quite see the serial # on yours, but is it the same as the one on the photos I posted of the Niki bag? I’m always so suspicious buying on resale apps.


It looks very similar!! I’m no expert but it looks good to me.. did u buy it pre loved or off a reputable site?


----------



## b_illy

beckixlee said:


> Thank you!! I can’t quite see the serial # on yours, but is it the same as the one on the photos I posted of the Niki bag? I’m always so suspicious buying on resale apps.


PM’d u..


----------



## EmilyM111

venusdoom said:


> My bag arrived today (large in black with silver hw) from Mytheresa, there was some glue residue on the front of the bag but I cleaned it off quite easily.
> 
> This may be a really stupid question, but are the chains on the bag meant to look this tarnished? I can't tell if they are supposed to from other pictures. Please help!
> 
> View attachment 4364069


Mine (from MyTheresa) had the same problem. So odd!

Browsing this thread as love the bag but unsure whether to keep it (I'm a sucker for nice bags and then I regret as have too many/they're not functional/changed my mind lol).


----------



## crazybagfan

Milkz said:


> Just got mine in Navy



We are bag twin!


----------



## venusdoom

nikka007 said:


> Mine (from MyTheresa) had the same problem. So odd!
> 
> Browsing this thread as love the bag but unsure whether to keep it (I'm a sucker for nice bags and then I regret as have too many/they're not functional/changed my mind lol).


Right?! Although I've read further back here and quite a few people seemed to have the glue issue. I'm just glad it rubbed right off.

Honestly, I know exactly how you feel. But I've been using it every day for work and it's grown on me. My mum has a lot of opinions on my bag collection () but she said the Niki was her favourite one to date, so that sealed the deal for me!


----------



## EmilyM111

venusdoom said:


> Right?! Although I've read further back here and quite a few people seemed to have the glue issue. I'm just glad it rubbed right off.
> 
> Honestly, I know exactly how you feel. But I've been using it every day for work and it's grown on me. My mum has a lot of opinions on my bag collection () but she said the Niki was her favourite one to date, so that sealed the deal for me!


I can tell it might be a good bag for me as it's light and can contain the rather extended essentials including my large headphones. The alternative was supposed to be a large Chloe Tess but after reading the reviews I'm not convinced it will be a good bag (waiting for the parcel though) so Niki very likely to stay


----------



## venusdoom

nikka007 said:


> I can tell it might be a good bag for me as it's light and can contain the rather extended essentials including my large headphones. The alternative was supposed to be a large Chloe Tess but after reading the reviews I'm not convinced it will be a good bag (waiting for the parcel though) so Niki very likely to stay


Did you get the large? Honestly it fits quite a bit, which is a major plus! It's definitely light, and looks less rigid compared to the Tess which = potential to fit even more things


----------



## EmilyM111

venusdoom said:


> Did you get the large? Honestly it fits quite a bit, which is a major plus! It's definitely light, and looks less rigid compared to the Tess which = potential to fit even more things


Actually got the medium as have Chloe Faye day (the biggest) and no point in duplicating the size. Tess turned up today scratched lol so we all know what the verdict is


----------



## bobbie_ch63

Hi all! I’m jumping into buying the Niki bag in baby size. I have the size down pat. It’s the color that I’m not decided on! [emoji51] I’m deciding between black and nude. Can you please share your thoughts on which color? I have a pretty “laid back” life. Gym and work in the morning and do bank transactions & other errands mostly in the afternoons I live in a tropical country (if that helps)


----------



## Roz2019

I bought Niki medium in black in boutique last year and took it back the next day cos there was a bit of glue residues on the front.  The staff couldn’t clean it off so replaced a new one.  It’s holding well so far however I find there’s one con which I don’t like.  That is the front flap is distorted and pulled upward near the magnetic closure when the bag is filled with just the essential daily items.  Other than that I’ve been using quite a lot as everyday bag cos the ysl logo is in black hardware so not obvious designer bag and the chain of strap is matte silver hw which I particularly like the combination.


----------



## Summer_J

Hi,

I just bought an off white Niki. Wondering if anyone spray protectant on Niki to prevent colour transfer? If yes, what brand do you use?

TIA


----------



## mhb28

Hi all,
Awaiting delivery of Navy Niki from MyT (10% off with applove code). Does anyone have photos or links to how to wear it briefcase style for the day? Will wear long strap at night. Thank you all, have a great Easter


----------



## svred

I'm in with my Niki


----------



## KeharaO

Hi all,

I’m sooooo soooo in love with this bag and planning to buy 1 soon. But I can’t decide since  the store here don’t have the baby size (which I prefer at first).
Can anyone post pics while wearing the baby Niki?

I went to the Laurent boutique here to only to try the medium size.
I like this size too but some thoughts that i might look too big and too long for my posture.
But I dont have any clue how the baby size would fitt me. I’m afraid it might look to small...

What do you think? Cant decide between the med and baby..I’ll post some pics here while wearing the med size...
Please if anyone has pics with the baby size 

THANK you so much


----------



## KeharaO

svred said:


> I'm in with my Niki



Congratulations !
May I know what size it is? Is it the baby size?


----------



## svred

KeharaO said:


> Congratulations !
> May I know what size it is? Is it the baby size?


Thanks it's the medium size


----------



## Prettyvogue

KeharaO said:


> View attachment 4417183
> View attachment 4417182
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I’m sooooo soooo in love with this bag and planning to buy 1 soon. But I can’t decide since  the store here don’t have the baby size (which I prefer at first).
> Can anyone post pics while wearing the baby Niki?
> 
> I went to the Laurent boutique here to only to try the medium size.
> I like this size too but some thoughts that i might look too big and too long for my posture.
> But I dont have any clue how the baby size would fitt me. I’m afraid it might look to small...
> 
> What do you think? Cant decide between the med and baby..I’ll post some pics here while wearing the med size...
> Please if anyone has pics with the baby size
> 
> THANK you so much


I think the medium size would be a good shoulder bag. Get the baby if you will wear it crossbody.


----------



## Annisamahdiya29

Hi i just bought a Niki bag. I noticed that the Y, the right side of the upper Y is longer compared to the left side. Is this normal or a defect or maybe a fake Niki? Please help so desperate abt this. Thanks a lot...


----------



## Swangudom

Joining the club. Been using my medium niki for 2 days and I have been in LOVE with it


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Swangudom said:


> Joining the club. Been using my medium niki for 2 days and I have been in LOVE with it


Beautiful! Love the Niki with black hardware! We are bag twins


----------



## jellybebe

Swangudom said:


> Joining the club. Been using my medium niki for 2 days and I have been in LOVE with it



Black on black is my fave for this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## BagLoverTX1231

Got the pink in Medium and absolutely love it!!


----------



## BagLoverTX1231

Annisamahdiya29 said:


> Hi i just bought a Niki bag. I noticed that the Y, the right side of the upper Y is longer compared to the left side. Is this normal or a defect or maybe a fake Niki? Please help so desperate abt this. Thanks a lot...




You really need to post in an authentication thread, as only authenticators are allowed to comment on authentication.  Good luck!


----------



## Taimi

BagLoverTX1231 said:


> Got the pink in Medium and absolutely love it!!



Lovely! [emoji4] Is this colour true to life? It looks different in different pics. [emoji259]


----------



## KeharaO

Swangudom said:


> Joining the club. Been using my medium niki for 2 days and I have been in LOVE with it


 
So beautiful and the black on black looks so amazing!


----------



## BagLoverTX1231

Taimi said:


> Lovely! [emoji4] Is this colour true to life? It looks different in different pics. [emoji259]


I feel like inside it looks more fuschia but in sunlight or really bright light it appears more shocking pink.  Hope that helps!  It's a gorgeous color.


----------



## Taimi

BagLoverTX1231 said:


> I feel like inside it looks more fuschia but in sunlight or really bright light it appears more shocking pink.  Hope that helps!  It's a gorgeous color.



Thank you! That helped a lot! [emoji4]


----------



## tbestes

So for those of you who own or have owned this bag, is there a "pull" on the flap where it snaps to the pocket when you're carrying it? I like this bag but noticed the "pull" when I saw a woman carrying this bag at the airport.


----------



## grnbri

tbestes said:


> So for those of you who own or have owned this bag, is there a "pull" on the flap where it snaps to the pocket when you're carrying it? I like this bag but noticed the "pull" when I saw a woman carrying this bag at the airport.



There is if the bag isn't well balanced with something heavy (like water bottle) or just has something heavy in general.  I have the large size and use it to carry my laptop sometimes and it definitely pulls then.  It doesn't when I have just my daily essentials. 

Having said that, it's a great bag.  I always get compliments on it, even recently at my local Hermes where my sa admired it and said that the style is "so very you!". Lol not sure what that means.


----------



## tbestes

grnbri said:


> There is if the bag isn't well balanced with something heavy (like water bottle) or just has something heavy in general.  I have the large size and use it to carry my laptop sometimes and it definitely pulls then.  It doesn't when I have just my daily essentials.
> 
> Having said that, it's a great bag.  I always get compliments on it, even recently at my local Hermes where my sa admired it and said that the style is "so very you!". Lol not sure what that means.


Thanks so much for your reply - very helpful. I love the look of the bag and think it could be very "me" too


----------



## BagLoverTX1231

tbestes said:


> So for those of you who own or have owned this bag, is there a "pull" on the flap where it snaps to the pocket when you're carrying it? I like this bag but noticed the "pull" when I saw a woman carrying this bag at the airport.


It does pull, but it doesn't bother me and I don't think it takes away from the look of the bag, since it's slouchy and casual. If it were more structured and did that I think it would look funny.


----------



## lilone

tbestes said:


> So for those of you who own or have owned this bag, is there a "pull" on the flap where it snaps to the pocket when you're carrying it? I like this bag but noticed the "pull" when I saw a woman carrying this bag at the airport.


If I over load my bag I do notice it.  If you carry what fits comfortably in it, I doesn’t pull. Either way I really love the bag!


----------



## LVinCali

I got my black/black Niki bag earlier this week and love it.  Such a fun blend- like a Chanel flap (which was always too formal for me) and an edgy Bal.  I find it to be so light and spacious!


----------



## chanelfendi

Saw some new additions to the Nikis today on Saks’ and Neiman Marcus’ websites. Wallet on chain, a zip pouch, and new tote design.


----------



## IntheOcean

LVinCali said:


> I got my black/black Niki bag earlier this week and love it.  Such a fun blend- like a Chanel flap (which was always too formal for me) and an edgy Bal.  I find it to be so light and spacious!


Very pretty! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LVinCali said:


> View attachment 4435963
> 
> 
> I got my black/black Niki bag earlier this week and love it.  Such a fun blend- like a Chanel flap (which was always too formal for me) and an edgy Bal.  I find it to be so light and spacious!


Congratulations! I have this exact one too! It looks great on you. I agree, it is less formal and lighter than my Chanel Jumbo. Totally reminds me of my Bals -the older leather-which is probably why I got it


----------



## Luv2Shop1

chanelfendi said:


> Saw some new additions to the Nikis today on Saks’ and Neiman Marcus’ websites. Wallet on chain, a zip pouch, and new tote design.



I saw those too! I love the wallet on chain--I'll probably pick that up this fall.


----------



## tbestes

Does the Niki hold its shape when you set it down or does it “puddle”?


----------



## Miss World

Supermodel Kate Moss wearing the YSL Saint Laurent Niki Bag in Baby size.


----------



## tbestes

I caved and bought the Niki medium, and I do love it. The flap/pocket pull is minimal, and I'm using it as an opportunity to get over my OCD. The bag is fantastic!


----------



## Miss World

tbestes said:


> I caved and bought the Niki medium, and I do love it. The flap/pocket pull is minimal, and I'm using it as an opportunity to get over my OCD. The bag is fantastic!


Congratulations! Please share pics. The Niki is the best everyday bag. I love the whole ‘cool chic’ vibe about the bag. I really want the bag too!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

I ordered the medium black on black but have since tried on the large and like it.   Now I can't decide which size.  The only color for me is black on black, the sales associate at SL boutique said large doesn't come with black hardware but My Theresa shows one.  Can anyone confirm it's available outside the US? TIA!


----------



## Miss World

Just some photos of the Niki bag in various YSL campaigns.


----------



## Miss World

Some modshots of the red Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Modshots of the Saint Laurent Niki in the Light Taupe color. Such a great neutral.


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag I’m black.


----------



## Miss World

Modshots of the YSL Niki Bag in Black Medium size.


----------



## Miss World

YSL Niki in the Fog colour.


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent Niki bag in Storm which is a dark grey colour. It is darker than Fog.


----------



## Miss World

LVinCali said:


> View attachment 4435963
> 
> 
> I got my black/black Niki bag earlier this week and love it.  Such a fun blend- like a Chanel flap (which was always too formal for me) and an edgy Bal.  I find it to be so light and spacious!


Such a perfect description of this bag. It’s definitely a cross between the Chanel flap and Balenciaga city. I also like that it has distressed leather as it gives me Chanel Reissue vibes. Having said that the bag is completely original and unique in its own way. I just purchased the Medium myself.


----------



## funkydory

Love that the bag is so light! I’m thinking of getting the small/baby in grey. Is small and baby the same size?


----------



## Miss World

funkydory said:


> Love that the bag is so light! I’m thinking of getting the small/baby in grey. Is small and baby the same size?


There is no small size. The sizes are Wallet on Chain, Baby size, Medium and Large. I think you are referring to the Baby size which is a great size for essentials. Medium size is the most popular as it’s an everyday bag size. Large is for those who want to carry more.


----------



## funkydory

Thanks! I guess I was referring to the baby. I have kids so it’s a great bag to crossbody and run after them. It’s elegant for dinners as well. So versatile. Love it! 

Is there any place to get the best deal? My SA said there were 2 price increases for the Niki in the last year.


----------



## Miss World

funkydory said:


> Thanks! I guess I was referring to the baby. I have kids so it’s a great bag to crossbody and run after them. It’s elegant for dinners as well. So versatile. Love it!
> 
> Is there any place to get the best deal? My SA said there were 2 price increases for the Niki in the last year.


Hi the baby size is great. I had a difficult time deciding between baby and medium but ultimately went with the Small as I wanted to use it for work so it carries a little more. Baby is great for crossbody and  looks super cute as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Miss World

Megan Barton Hamson wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Medium Niki in black.


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

I can’t believe I started this thread. Finally joining the club with my new Medium Niki bag.  The Niki looks really cool with almost any outfit.  I wanted black tulip colour but impossible to find. The black is classic so can’t go wrong.


----------



## dorinda80

Miss World said:


> I can’t believe I started this thread. Finally joining the club with my new Medium Niki bag.  The Niki looks really cool with almost any outfit.  I wanted black tulip colour but impossible to find. The black is classic so can’t go wrong.



Gorgeous bag ! I’m hoping to get the same bag soon...on a reservation list at Nordstrom (Black is currently sold out). I love the simplicity of the bag & the relaxed structure. It’s hard to find a less structured bag on the market currently! Congratulations on such a beautiful bag .


----------



## Miss World

dorinda80 said:


> Gorgeous bag ! I’m hoping to get the same bag soon...on a reservation list at Nordstrom (Black is currently sold out). I love the simplicity of the bag & the relaxed structure. It’s hard to find a less structured bag on the market currently! Congratulations on such a beautiful bag .


Thank you.  I feel very ‘Kate Moss’ when carrying it haha. It is relaxed but still holds its shape when worn and the leather is not as slouchy as say a Balenciaga City Bag. Somebody on this thread described the vibe of this bag a cross between a Balenciaga City & Chanel Flap, I agree. Try it on, if you love it you should definitely get it when it becomes available in your store again.


----------



## Miss World

Has anyone seen this new version of the Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag?

It is in the same vintage leather as the original but without chevron quilting. I personally think it looks amazing and the leather looks so chewy and delicious lol.

It’s apparently available in Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Pradagal

Does anyone own the Niki in patent leather?  How does the patent hold up?  Is it too dressy?  I want this for an everyday bag and I am mostly casual.  My wardrobe usually consists of jeans, t-shirt, blazer, and heels.  I want a Niki bag, but not sure if I should get the regular calf or patent.  Love the look of both.


----------



## RT1

Yes, I looked at that bag on Tuesday at Neiman's.   The leather is superb.
It is, indeed gorgeous, but I wanted the Niki with the black chains, so I went ahead and bought the Niki with the chevron quilting. 
It just "spoke" to me!!!


----------



## funkydory

Bought the baby niki in storm today. Love how light and big it is! Great size to wear while running after kids or for dinner with friends.


----------



## Maui528

Any Niki owners have an update on the wear and tear of this kind of leather?


----------



## Miss World

Pradagal said:


> Does anyone own the Niki in patent leather?  How does the patent hold up?  Is it too dressy?  I want this for an everyday bag and I am mostly casual.  My wardrobe usually consists of jeans, t-shirt, blazer, and heels.  I want a Niki bag, but not sure if I should get the regular calf or patent.  Love the look of both.


Are you talking about the patent croc? With your style both the regular calf and patent would go really well. Patent is usually very durable and easy to maintain. Think about which one you are really attracted to and can see yourself wearing everyday with your wardrobe. If your style is simple the patent may give it a stylish boost.


----------



## Bmello

Hi ladies,
I am new member here. I've always loved bags like since ever but I could never afford one. My first designer bag was a Burberry bucket bag that I bought 2 years ago and after a Proenza Shouler PS11 which was the most expensive I've paid on a bag. But then I saw the Niki bag and couldn't stop thinking about it. I could never justify paying this price on a bag even knowing that I can pay for it but I pulled the trigger and bought it anyway.  we only live once, right? (i've bought a black medium Niki) Sometimes I think I getting crazy. My husband cannot even imagine the price I paid. I will have to create some sort of a lie or something. I thought about saying that it's a replica lol, I might get away with it. I am curious to know if someone here ever had to lie about the price of a handbag to you other half or family.
can't wait to receive my Niki bag. bought it on Monday and they still haven't shipped


----------



## Miss World

RTone said:


> Yes, I looked at that bag on Tuesday at Neiman's.   The leather is superb.
> It is, indeed gorgeous, but I wanted the Niki with the black chains, so I went ahead and bought the Niki with the chevron quilting.
> It just "spoke" to me!!!


Ahhh please share pics. I have not seen the so black Niki in real life. You’re so lucky to have the black chain hardware, it’s so chic! Yes always buy what calls your name!


----------



## Miss World

funkydory said:


> Bought the baby niki in storm today. Love how light and big it is! Great size to wear while running after kids or for dinner with friends.


Congratulations! The Baby Niki is such a nice size for essentials. The Storm grey colour is my favourite grey, I am really considering buying another Niki in storm grey


----------



## mighty_isis

I'm a long time lurker here but decided to show off my Large Niki.  I bought it last year and LOVE it to death!


----------



## Miss World

mighty_isis said:


> I'm a long time lurker here but decided to show off my Large Niki.  I bought it last year and LOVE it to death!


Love the combo! I adore the Large Niki bag. I wish I bought it myself as it’s such a great everyday bag and looks super chic. May I ask how tall you are and do you ever find it too big or too heavy?


----------



## mighty_isis

Miss World said:


> Love the combo! I adore the Large Niki bag. I wish I bought it myself as it’s such a great everyday bag and looks super chic. May I ask how tall you are and do you ever find it too big or too heavy?


I'm 5'5 and I don't find it too big or heavy at all.  I actually wish it was a teensy bit bigger.  I commute by train & subway so I'm used to carrying totes with a bunch of stuff in it.  With the large Niki I've had to pare down how much stuff I was carrying so now it's just the essentials.

About a month ago the magnetic lock popped off so I had to take it in for repairs.  I took it to one of my local malls (Short Hills, NJ) and they repaired it with no problems and really quick too.  I think I was without Niki for about a week.  If anyone is in the tri-state area and go the the Saint Laurent store at the Short Hills mall looks for David.  He was the nicest rep I've ever had to deal with.


----------



## Miss World

mighty_isis said:


> I'm 5'5 and I don't find it too big or heavy at all.  I actually wish it was a teensy bit bigger.  I commute by train & subway so I'm used to carrying totes with a bunch of stuff in it.  With the large Niki I've had to pare down how much stuff I was carrying so now it's just the essentials.
> 
> About a month ago the magnetic lock popped off so I had to take it in for repairs.  I took it to one of my local malls (Short Hills, NJ) and they repaired it with no problems and really quick too.  I think I was without Niki for about a week.  If anyone is in the tri-state area and go the the Saint Laurent store at the Short Hills mall looks for David.  He was the nicest rep I've ever had to deal with.


Oh wow thanks for sharing and glad you got it fixed relatively quickly. It’s better than Saint Laurent sending it off to Europe for like 3 months. I’m 5’1 but still love the Large. I have medium but might try out the Large again as I do need more daily space in my bag. So glad to hear it’s working it out for you.


----------



## Miss World

Model Kaia Gerber featured in the new YSL campaign wearing the medium Niki bag in ‘leather and suede patchwork Star’ design.


----------



## micahanne

Miss World said:


> I can’t believe I started this thread. Finally joining the club with my new Medium Niki bag.  The Niki looks really cool with almost any outfit.  I wanted black tulip colour but impossible to find. The black is classic so can’t go wrong.


Congrats! Gorgeous bag! This is also on my wishlist, either this one or the large size. maybe someday Enjoy!


----------



## Bmello

Has anybody ordered from Saint Laurent website before? How long did it take for your item to arrive? on the website they say 3 to 6 days but they still haven't dispatched mine and It's been 4 days. I can't wait to put my hands on it and start using.


----------



## mighty_isis

Bmello said:


> Has anybody ordered from Saint Laurent website before? How long did it take for your item to arrive? on the website they say 3 to 6 days but they still haven't dispatched mine and It's been 4 days. I can't wait to put my hands on it and start using.



I ordered a bag from the website last week and received my new bag (medium LouLou in dark red) yesterday.  I was supposed to receive the bag on Wednesday but I missed my delivery.


----------



## Bmello

I received the shipping confirmation today, yay! delivery estimated for next Wed by UPS. the countdown has started


----------



## tbestes

I bought the medium Niki in black last week and would love to get another color. I am gravitating toward dusty grey, but wonder if that color has a totally different vibe than the black (ie less edgy, more “mature”). Wondering if the freesia color that’s in my local store would be a better choice and almost as versatile. I wear a lot of black and grey so a pop of color could be good? Or am I just favoring that because it’s available locally?


----------



## Miss World

tbestes said:


> I bought the medium Niki in black last week and would love to get another color. I am gravitating toward dusty grey, but wonder if that color has a totally different vibe than the black (ie less edgy, more “mature”). Wondering if the freesia color that’s in my local store would be a better choice and almost as versatile. I wear a lot of black and grey so a pop of color could be good? Or am I just favoring that because it’s available locally?


Hi I also bought the black Niki recently and considering buying another one but also can’t decide on colour. I think the freesia pink will make the bag vibe more feminine and less edgy if that’s what you are going for?

Grey is ofcourse more versatile but if you want a pop of colour then freesia, dark legion red or even Eros red would be nice.

I personally don’t think the greys are mature, I’ve seem a couple of people wearing the grey and they were about 25-35 and looked very chic. I might get storm grey, Taupe or a red.


----------



## tbestes

Miss World said:


> Hi I also bought the black Niki recently and considering buying another one but also can’t decide on colour. I think the freesia pink will make the bag vibe more feminine and less edgy if that’s what you are going for?
> 
> Grey is of colour more versatile but if you want a pop of colour then freesia, dark legion red or even Eros red would be nice.
> 
> I personally don’t think the greys are mature, I’ve seem a couple of people wearing the grey and they were about 25-35 and looked very chic. I might get storm grey, Taupe or a red.



So many options!!! Keep us posted on what you decide. I’ll do the same. I love gray/taupe - I think I’m trying to talk myself into freesia because I can see it in person before buying. Also interested in branching out, though, and I’ve never had a bag in a color like freesia. Hmm...


----------



## Sabre Rider

tbestes said:


> So many options!!! Keep us posted on what you decide. I’ll do the same. I love gray/taupe - I think I’m trying to talk myself into freesia because I can see it in person before buying. Also interested in branching out, though, and I’ve never had a bag in a color like


----------



## Miss World

Megan Barton Hanson wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag


----------



## Sabre Rider

The rouge legion is absolutely beautiful and a great colour!


----------



## Miss World

Sabre Rider said:


> The rouge legion is absolutely beautiful and a great colour!


Yes I like rouge legion because it adds a pop of colour but still quiet still a neutral enough to go with most outfits. It’s a great dark red shade. 

Photo credit Parlour X, FWRD and FarFetch.


----------



## Miss World

Modshots of the Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag in size Large


----------



## Pradagal

Miss World said:


> Are you talking about the patent croc? With your style both the regular calf and patent would go really well. Patent is usually very durable and easy to maintain. Think about which one you are really attracted to and can see yourself wearing everyday with your wardrobe. If your style is simple the patent may give it a stylish boost.


Yes, it is the patent embossed croc.  This is my first Saint Laurent bag.  I think I have owned a bag from every fashion house except Saint Laurent.  I recently read in the older threads that Saint Laurent has problems with chipping leather.   Are there any known problems with this bag style and leather?   This is the bag I bought and waiting to receive from Farfetch....any advice or issues I should be aware of?....TIA  .  Not sure if this is calf leather patent or a different leather.....


----------



## Miss World

Pradagal said:


> Yes, it is the patent embossed croc.  This is my first Saint Laurent bag.  I think I have owned a bag from every fashion house except Saint Laurent.  I recently read in the older threads that Saint Laurent has problems with chipping leather.   Are there any known problems with this bag style and leather?   This is the bag I bought and waiting to receive from Farfetch....any advice or issues I should be aware of?....TIA  .  Not sure if this is calf leather patent or a different leather.....


Hi I believe this is Patent Lambskin. The patent makes it structured whilst the lambskin makes it relaxed and not too stiff looking. 

@highend A member on the purse forum has this exact bag. She might be able to give you a review. You can see pictures of her bag on page 27 of this thread.


----------



## Pradagal

Miss World said:


> Hi I believe this is Patent Lambskin. The patent makes it structured whilst the lambskin makes it relaxed and not too stiff looking.
> 
> @highend A member on the purse forum has this exact bag. She might be able to give you a review. You can see pictures of her bag on page 27 of this thread.


Thank you for the information....I will take a look.


----------



## __vertigo__

Niki is one of my favourite and most used bags, so I am thinking of getting another one, however, as long as I already have it in medium size, the second one is going to be either large or baby. The colour that I am CRAVING for is black tulip, but unfortunately it is not available anymore. I've seen black tulip Niki in medium size approximately year ago at the boutique, but I have no idea whether it came in other sizes or not. Does anybody know if Saint Laurent has ever made large or baby Niki in black tulip? If yes, I will try to find it via resellers. Otherwise, I think I'll go with black.
I also thought that rouge legion might be a good alternative to black tulip, but I've only seen it in photos, so still not sure about it...


----------



## tbestes

Just received my second Niki - this one in beige from theRealReal. So, I'm traveling to England next week for work and I want to take one of these with me. Do I go with the black non-quilted or the beige quilted? Also wondering how these bags hold up in a rain shower. I don't ever deliberately expose them to a downpour, but they need to be able to withstand a few raindrops here and there. Thoughts?


----------



## Miss World

__vertigo__ said:


> Niki is one of my favourite and most used bags, so I am thinking of getting another one, however, as long as I already have it in medium size, the second one is going to be either large or baby. The colour that I am CRAVING for is black tulip, but unfortunately it is not available anymore. I've seen black tulip Niki in medium size approximately year ago at the boutique, but I have no idea whether it came in other sizes or not. Does anybody know if Saint Laurent has ever made large or baby Niki in black tulip? If yes, I will try to find it via resellers. Otherwise, I think I'll go with black.
> I also thought that rouge legion might be a good alternative to black tulip, but I've only seen it in photos, so still not sure about it...


Hi, what colour is your current Medium Niki? I have black Medium Niki and love it because it’s so carefree and practical. However I’m thinking of getting the Large because I do find myself needing more room from time to time. The Medium and Large Niki did come in Black Tulip which is my favourite colour but sadly I missed out.


----------



## Miss World

tbestes said:


> Just received my second Niki - this one in beige from theRealReal. So, I'm traveling to England next week for work and I want to take one of these with me. Do I go with the black non-quilted or the beige quilted? Also wondering how these bags hold up in a rain shower. I don't ever deliberately expose them to a downpour, but they need to be able to withstand a few raindrops here and there. Thoughts?


England is prone to rain but the texture of the bag means the rain kind of just drips or wipes off. I think you’d be okay with carrying the beige. I would be more worried about colour transfer from clothes or dirt public transport. The black is always safe, but I think beige would be fine. Can we see a picture of your new beauty


----------



## __vertigo__

Miss World said:


> Hi, what colour is your current Medium Niki? I have black Medium Niki and love it because it’s so carefree and practical. However I’m thinking of getting the Large because I do find myself needing more room from time to time. The Medium and Large Niki did come in Black Tulip which is my favourite colour but sadly I missed out.


My medium Niki is taupe. It's such a versatile and nice color, but it's still a light shade and often gets stains, from denim especially. However, it's unbelievably easy to remove the stains. It's been almost a year after I bought my Niki and looks absolutely perfect.
Anyway, I would love to have this model in darker shade as well. Among current colours black is definitely my favourite.


----------



## tbestes

Miss World said:


> England is prone to rain but the texture of the bag means the rain kind of just drips or wipes off. I think you’d be okay with carrying the beige. I would be more worried about colour transfer from clothes or dirt public transport. The black is always safe, but I think beige would be fine. Can we see a picture of your new beauty


Here they are!


----------



## Miss World

__vertigo__ said:


> My medium Niki is taupe. It's such a versatile and nice color, but it's still a light shade and often gets stains, from denim especially. However, it's unbelievably easy to remove the stains. It's been almost a year after I bought my Niki and looks absolutely perfect.
> Anyway, I would love to have this model in darker shade as well. Among current colours black is definitely my favourite.


Taupe is a great color, such a great neutral. I l might get another Medium Niki in Storm Grey or the Large in Black. Black just looks so edgy and goes with absolutely everything.


----------



## Miss World

tbestes said:


> Here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452772


Gorgeous!  Niki is so fabulous and I can understand why people buy multiples of the same style. It’s durable, stylish and practical. I want grey or maybe rouge legion.


----------



## Miss World

What do you guys think of the new grey colour called Dark Smog? It is a dark grey with slight blue undertones. It is darker than Fog and Storm grey.


----------



## tbestes

__vertigo__ said:


> My medium Niki is taupe. It's such a versatile and nice color, but it's still a light shade and often gets stains, from denim especially. However, it's unbelievably easy to remove the stains. It's been almost a year after I bought my Niki and looks absolutely perfect.
> Anyway, I would love to have this model in darker shade as well. Among current colours black is definitely my favourite.



What method are you using to remove color transfer stains? Asking before I start using my beige Niki.


----------



## Bmello

Hi ladies 
Just got my Niki bag! I was so excited until I saw this... Is this normal? It appears to be some scratches on the logo. Should I exchange? What to do?


----------



## Miss World

Bmello said:


> Hi ladies
> Just got my Niki bag! I was so excited until I saw this... Is this normal? It appears to be some scratches on the logo. Should I exchange? What to do?


I personally think yours looks fine. The Logo is leather coated and it will show markings but will also blend in eventually. Of course if you are really unhappy exchange it  However your bag is beautiful. Is it Medium?


----------



## tbestes

Miss World said:


> What do you guys think of the new grey colour called Dark Smog? It is a dark grey with slight blue undertones. It is darker than Fog and Storm grey.



It's pretty. I'm prone to the warmer and slightly lighter greys myself. If you have the black already, maybe the rouge legion would provide more variety? Both are beautiful bags, though.


----------



## Miss World

The Saint Laurent YSL Niki in Large size.


----------



## Miss World

tbestes said:


> It's pretty. I'm prone to the warmer and slightly lighter greys myself. If you have the black already, maybe the rouge legion would provide more variety? Both are beautiful bags, though.


I did like the Storm grey as well because it had warmer undertones. Rouge Legion Red is also an option still. I am thinking of getting a Large Niki.


----------



## Bmello

Miss World said:


> I personally think yours looks fine. The Logo is leather coated and it will show markings but will also blend in eventually. Of course if you are really unhappy exchange it  However your bag is beautiful. Is it Medium?



Thanks for replying. Yes it’s medium. I thought it was faulty but if it’s normal than I get more relaxed. This bag is so beautiful I wanna cry. I’m still waiting for my SDJ souple bag to arrive on Friday. Can’t wait!


----------



## __vertigo__

tbestes said:


> What method are you using to remove color transfer stains? Asking before I start using my beige Niki.


Hi, thanks for asking! I'll tell you everything about my very, very basic "method" but I have to admit that I am not an expert myself and have not learnt this method from a leather specialist either. So, even though it worked for my bag particularly, I would still advise you to ask people who are more knowledgeable and can provide much more refined and reliable ways of removing stains.
I usually wear my Niki as a shoulder bag with double chain, not as a crossbody, so even though I wear denim jeans pretty often, the leather was not touching denim and was not getting stains therefore. Once I wore it as a crossbody while I was wearing dark blue jeans, and after couple of hours I noticed very thin but visible stains on the back of my Niki. At first, I decided that I would bring it to Saint Laurent boutique immediately and ask for repair service. Then I realized that as long as Niki's leather is crinkled and not smooth, I could probably clean the stains myself. I would never risk it if it was smooth or more delicate leather. So, I made my fingertips wet with just a drop of water and as simple and ridiculous it may sound, I cleaned the stains directly with my fingers and nails. The linings of the bag are more gentle and harder to clean, so, I did not use my nails in that case to avoid scratches and used only fingertips (the same applies to the leather part of the strap as well). The leather looks perfect without any trace of colour transfer (original colour has not faded either), however I understand that it is very unprofessional way to take care of leather, so I would probably not recommend to repeat it, especially if you like to "baby" your handbags. Also, I tried this just three times even though it's been almost a year since I've bought the bag, but I understand that using this method often may damage the leather.
I guess my experience is not very helpful, but at least it demonstrates that Niki is a very practical and durable bag that can be worn often and still look pristine. Anyway, if you are afraid of colour transfer, just try to avoid dark denim while wearing the bag. I hope you'll enjoy wearing your Niki!


----------



## tbestes

Miss World said:


> I did like the Storm grey as well because it had warmer undertones. Rouge Legion Red is also an option still. I am thinking of getting a Large Niki.


Storm grey is gorgeous!


----------



## tbestes

__vertigo__ said:


> Hi, thanks for asking! I'll tell you everything about my very, very basic "method" but I have to admit that I am not an expert myself and have not learnt this method from a leather specialist either. So, even though it worked for my bag particularly, I would still advise you to ask people who are more knowledgeable and can provide much more refined and reliable ways of removing stains.
> I usually wear my Niki as a shoulder bag with double chain, not as a crossbody, so even though I wear denim jeans pretty often, the leather was not touching denim and was not getting stains therefore. Once I wore it as a crossbody while I was wearing dark blue jeans, and after couple of hours I noticed very thin but visible stains on the back of my Niki. At first, I decided that I would bring it to Saint Laurent boutique immediately and ask for repair service. Then I realized that as long as Niki's leather is crinkled and not smooth, I could probably clean the stains myself. I would never risk it if it was smooth or more delicate leather. So, I made my fingertips wet with just a drop of water and as simple and ridiculous it may sound, I cleaned the stains directly with my fingers and nails. The linings of the bag are more gentle and harder to clean, so, I did not use my nails in that case to avoid scratches and used only fingertips (the same applies to the leather part of the strap as well). The leather looks perfect without any trace of colour transfer (original colour has not faded either), however I understand that it is very unprofessional way to take care of leather, so I would probably not recommend to repeat it, especially if you like to "baby" your handbags. Also, I tried this just three times even though it's been almost a year since I've bought the bag, but I understand that using this method often may damage the leather.
> I guess my experience is not very helpful, but at least it demonstrates that Niki is a very practical and durable bag that can be worn often and still look pristine. Anyway, if you are afraid of colour transfer, just try to avoid dark denim while wearing the bag. I hope you'll enjoy wearing your Niki!



Thank you SO MUCH for sharing your method. It makes me relax a little bit about using my lighter colored Niki and not worrying too much about color transfer. I wear mine with the strap doubled up too, so it would be rare for the bag to rub my jeans. Still, good to be on the lookout and to know that it can likely be fixed if it happens. Again, thank you for your reply!


----------



## venusdoom

tbestes said:


> Just received my second Niki - this one in beige from theRealReal. So, I'm traveling to England next week for work and I want to take one of these with me. Do I go with the black non-quilted or the beige quilted? Also wondering how these bags hold up in a rain shower. I don't ever deliberately expose them to a downpour, but they need to be able to withstand a few raindrops here and there. Thoughts?


I live in England, my Niki has been caught in a couple of downpours (oops!). I just wiped the droplets off when I got inside without any issues, the bag still looks perfect despite me using it every day for work for the last 3 months


----------



## Taimi

My large black Niki with black hardware arrived today. It was for sale 30 % off in Mytheresa last week. I just couldn’t resist. I was considering a medium size before, but when I receive the sale email I just went for it. The size is actually perfect, not too big at all.


----------



## Marlene54

Love the look of this bag in black. Does the bag sag at the top when filled and does the top lift and create an opening at the sides. I’ve also seen bottom corner curl on some pics. Please share some thoughts on ongoing use. Thanks.


----------



## Pradagal

highend said:


> I recently scored this patent croc version someone posted earlier in the thread during my sale stalkings:
> View attachment 4288504
> 
> I'd seen this before in the baby size, but found it too condensed for the croc to really shine.  The medium size allows one to better appreciate the look IMO.  Not everyone's cup of tea I'm sure, but perfect for me as the matte croc and regular black vintage versions of the medium didn't suit me.
> View attachment 4288505
> 
> It also doesn't have the "black blob" feel I got from the medium Envelope (from my recent post in that thread) that didn't work out as it that was too monotone
> View attachment 4288506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....perhaps the reflection of the patent helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288507
> 
> Fortunately, the Niki was also a much better deal overall, so it must have been fate that the Envelope was a fail.
> 
> I've come to realize that while I like the classic large versions of the Niki, I like a lil pizzaz to my mediums
> View attachment 4288508


Love the Niki in croc.  I just received mine today and it looks fabulous.  Just wondering if you could tell me if this bag wears well.  I will use it mostly for a daily bag.  Have you had any issues with the leather chipping or any defects? TIA


----------



## Taimi

There is actually still one large black Niki with black hardware in Mytheresa, but it’s in full price now. I suppose the large size in black hardware is some kind of exclusive for Mytheresa as I haven’t seen it anywhere else.


----------



## Miss World

Taimi said:


> My large black Niki with black hardware arrived today. It was for sale 30 % off in Mytheresa last week. I just couldn’t resist. I was considering a medium size before, but when I receive the sale email I just went for it. The size is actually perfect, not too big at all.


You are so lucky to have got this beautiful classic bag on sale! The Large size really is absolutely perfect. I have Medium but wish I went for the large. It is very cool and practical. Congratulations!


----------



## Miss World

Megan Barton Hanson wearing the black Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag in size Medium.


----------



## Taimi

Miss World said:


> You are so lucky to have got this beautiful classic bag on sale! The Large size really is absolutely perfect. I have Medium but wish I went for the large. It is very cool and practical. Congratulations!


Thank you!  I was actually surprised how perfect the large size is, I thought it would look bigger, but it’s just perfect! Maybe you’ll find a large Niki in some other colour? I also love the new grey colour, dark smog, but I’m definitely on a ban now.


----------



## maggielvcat

I saw the new Niki tote bag in store this week.   I thought it was beautiful and simple with nice darkened silver chain handles.  Has anyone else looked at this bag?


----------



## Miss World

maggielvcat said:


> I saw the new Niki tote bag in store this week.   I thought it was beautiful and simple with nice darkened silver chain handles.  Has anyone else looked at this bag?


Hi do you mean this one? I tried it on and it’s very nice, comfortable and lightweight.


----------



## micahanne

Taimi said:


> My large black Niki with black hardware arrived today. It was for sale 30 % off in Mytheresa last week. I just couldn’t resist. I was considering a medium size before, but when I receive the sale email I just went for it. The size is actually perfect, not too big at all.


That’s awesome! Great find! I love this bag and I’ve actually been waiting for it to go on sale... bummer that I missed this


----------



## maggielvcat

Miss World said:


> Hi do you mean this one? I tried it on and it’s very nice, comfortable and lightweight.


Yes.  I agree was very lightweight. Lovely bag!


----------



## LoKat3

hi ladies!  I just purchased the silver/distressed black medium Niki today.  Super excited to start using it - I already know this will be an all-season/all-weather bag for me...speaking of all-weather...I live in Chicago.  And our weather is always all over the place.  I read a few responses on the Niki being great in the rain...however, has anyone treated it with apple guard?  I have some leftover from treating a recent Mono LV with raw vachetta.  Thought I would give my Niki a spritz before using her...thoughts?  TIA!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> Hi do you mean this one? I tried it on and it’s very nice, comfortable and lightweight.


I love this tote and am going to check it out at the boutique. Originally I liked the first version of the Niki tote but glad I waited because this one, to me, is much nicer!


----------



## Taimi

micahanne said:


> That’s awesome! Great find! I love this bag and I’ve actually been waiting for it to go on sale... bummer that I missed this


Thank you! It was a great find, I’m still a little surprised it was on sale.


----------



## Miss World

Designerhbgirl said:


> I love this tote and am going to check it out at the boutique. Originally I liked the first version of the Niki tote but glad I waited because this one, to me, is much nicer!


I love the original tote version too. However I like the new updated Niki tote because it looks like a handbag and not just a big tote.


----------



## Stephg1027

Hello fellow Niki lovers. I’m sorry if this has been asked before. I love my new medium Niki bag. The only thing that worries me is I feel I have to apply a lot of force to open the snap closure every time I am in/out of it. Has anyone had any issues with this? I feel like I’m about to pull the snap right off! I’m sure they would fix that if it were the case, but I still don’t like feeling afraid each time I am pulling it. Any input? Thanks!


----------



## Miss World

Stephg1027 said:


> Hello fellow Niki lovers. I’m sorry if this has been asked before. I love my new medium Niki bag. The only thing that worries me is I feel I have to apply a lot of force to open the snap closure every time I am in/out of it. Has anyone had any issues with this? I feel like I’m about to pull the snap right off! I’m sure they would fix that if it were the case, but I still don’t like feeling afraid each time I am pulling it. Any input? Thanks!


Hi the closure is really strong to begin with but gets better the more you use it. It’s brtter than a week closure which might open every time you use it.


----------



## craftybskt

Miss World said:


> I love the original tote version too. However I like the new updated Niki tote because it looks like a handbag and not just a big tote.


I've been eyeing this lovely tote as well.  Did you get the large size? How is the drop length when you use one chain? Mod shots?
Thank you!


----------



## Miss World

craftybskt said:


> I've been eyeing this lovely tote as well.  Did you get the large size? How is the drop length when you use one chain? Mod shots?
> Thank you!


I don’t own the tote. I’ve only tried it on in stores. I tried on medium and it was a decent size, however I still wouldn’t mind if it was bigger.


----------



## __vertigo__

Does anybody know the name of this colour? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Miss World

__vertigo__ said:


> Does anybody know the name of this colour? Looks gorgeous!
> View attachment 4460435
> View attachment 4460434


I’m not sure but it might be Faggio? If not it might be a new colour, good alternative to black.


----------



## KeharaO

I still can not decide between the baby and the medium...
Both are just awesome.


----------



## KeharaO

Taimi said:


> My large black Niki with black hardware arrived today. It was for sale 30 % off in Mytheresa last week. I just couldn’t resist. I was considering a medium size before, but when I receive the sale email I just went for it. The size is actually perfect, not too big at all.




Gorgeous!
I wonder about the material of the solid black hardware. Is it made of material that is easily peeled off later? Thank you


----------



## Taimi

KeharaO said:


> Gorgeous!
> I wonder about the material of the solid black hardware. Is it made of material that is easily peeled off later? Thank you


Well, here on TPF are some comments of black hardware and the chipping problem, but I’m not very worried about that. It may happen or it won’t. I haven’t used the bag yet as it’s summer and I think it’s more suitable for colder months. I tend to wear colourful bags in summer.


----------



## chanelfendi

I got the Niki body/belt bag and I love it. My first YSL purchase and I’m going to really enjoy carrying this bag while I’m out and about. You can carry the bag on the waist, as a cross body and the strap is long enough to carry on the shoulder both doubled and single. I love that it has a snap closer and a zipper!   The bag is also selling fast the SA told me, so I was excited to get one right away.


----------



## LVinCali

KeharaO said:


> Gorgeous!
> I wonder about the material of the solid black hardware. Is it made of material that is easily peeled off later? Thank you



My hardware is peeling (where the chain rubs against the metal circle in the bag) after using it for only a few weeks.  It's not too noticeable though.


----------



## KeharaO

LVinCali said:


> My hardware is peeling (where the chain rubs against the metal circle in the bag) after using it for only a few weeks.  It's not too noticeable though.



Oh the black hardware you mean? 
I like the black hardware better actually. It looks so different,  but then heard about the chipping issue, ...another dilemma


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I finally saw the new Niki Tote and the WOC version—I love them both! Now I just need some spare cash....


----------



## Lbsmith

Hi all.  I am in the market for a Niki Medium.  I like the light taupe, but also drawn to the grey colors.  I saw Fog and Storm at the YSL boutique...then I saw a color called Concrete at Saks.  It looks like a cross between grey and brown. Is this a new color?  Old color? I don't see it listed on the YSL website.


----------



## Miss World

Bollywood actress Shamita Shetty with the Niki bag in grey. I’m not sure which shade of grey though.


----------



## Miss World

Model Anja Rubik in the new Saint Laurent campaign wearing the YSL Niki bag.


----------



## yranda

I’m about to purchase my first Niki but can’t decide between Black and Dark Smog. What do you think?


----------



## Miss World

yranda said:


> I’m about to purchase my first Niki but can’t decide between Black and Dark Smog. What do you think?


I love both! The Dark Smog is such a great alternative to black and a fantastic neutral. If you have black bags the black smog would be great.


----------



## Chihiro1990

Hello ladies, I'm thinking of buying a Niki and I was wondering if anyone tried fitting a 13inch macbook inside it? I wanted to occasionally use it for work/meetings without having to carry the laptop in my hands. If you have suggestions for other bags maybe better suited for this I'd be super grateful!


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag in the Baby size.


----------



## foxgal

Agree with Miss World...smog is beautiful. Less “harsh” than solid black and all season. I think the blueish gray would look especially great with denim.


----------



## Minie26

I still cant decide to get black medium with black hardware or the antique silver hardware.


----------



## yranda

Minie26 said:


> I still cant decide to get black medium with black hardware or the antique silver hardware.


After over analysing this purchase I’ve just reserved the medium black with silver hardware for my husband to pick up for me from London Heathrow on Tuesday.


----------



## Minie26

yranda said:


> After over analysing this purchase I’ve just reserved the medium black with silver hardware for my husband to pick up for me from London Heathrow on Tuesday.



Auww I’m so excited for you. 
Please do share pic and your thoughts on the bag when you get them❤️


----------



## RT1

I've got this color grey and love it.
The Niki is really a great bag !!!


----------



## Miss World

RTone said:


> I've got this color grey and love it.
> The Niki is really a great bag !!!


Which grey did you get? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I love my medium Niki in Faggio (I think it means beech tree) . It’s so light weight.  I really want one in Blanc vintage too, but I am on a bag ban <<cries>>. I am 5’3” (160 cm). I look so short in these mod shots! I usually wear heels to balance it out, but I’m just at home cleaning today. The bag measures 11” wide x 8 1/2 tall (28 cm x 21.5 cm).










WANT the Blanc vintage below:


----------



## Miss World

gettinpurseonal said:


> I love my medium Niki in Faggio (I think it means beech tree) . It’s so light weight.  I really want one in Blanc vintage too, but I am on a bag ban <<cries>>. I am 5’3” (160 cm). I look so short in these mod shots! I usually wear heels to balance it out, but I’m just at home cleaning today. The bag measures 11” wide x 8 1/2 tall (28 cm x 21.5 cm).
> 
> View attachment 4516610
> View attachment 4516611
> 
> View attachment 4516618
> View attachment 4516619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516613
> 
> WANT the Blanc vintage below:
> View attachment 4516617


Looks absolutely fantastic! Love that you went for something other than black. It’s more unique but still very neutral.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Miss World said:


> Looks absolutely fantastic! Love that you went for something other than black. It’s more unique but still very neutral.


Thank you, Miss World.  I think it does look a little bit big crossbody but I don’t usually wear my bags crossbody. I really like the color for this bag too!


----------



## CharlyParis

Hi,
Long time to choose one.

My first YSL

Finally I'm buying the Niki Black in medium size today in Paris ♡


----------



## CharlyParis

Marlene54 said:


> Love the look of this bag in black. Does the bag sag at the top when filled and does the top lift and create an opening at the sides. I’ve also seen bottom corner curl on some pics. Please share some thoughts on ongoing use. Thanks.


I'm using a bag organizer in strong material for my bag with loose material or form like :
Ysl niki / Goyard shopper / Louis Vuitton neverfull & Speedy / Alexander wang Rocco

And the look of bag is more structured ! Look great


----------



## CharlyParis

This is look like with my organizer bag inside. 

Look more structured and not loose, more easy to find you stuff inside.

And this is my first look with Niki bag ^^

And sorry for my English I'm from Paris


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Your outfit is stunning!!  Thank you for sharing your photos. I prefer my Niki bag to have sag, personally.  I only carry a few SLG’s so it is easy to find things in the bag. I feel like from my perspective, this bag is meant to be slouchy versus structured. But yours looks fantastic on you!



CharlyParis said:


> This is look like with my organizer bag inside.
> 
> Look more structured and not loose, more easy to find you stuff inside.
> 
> And this is my first look with Niki bag ^^
> 
> And sorry for my English I'm from Paris


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Is your Niki the medium or the large? Can you please tell me how tall you are? You have legs for days! (In English, that means you have long legs!)



CharlyParis said:


> This is look like with my organizer bag inside.
> 
> Look more structured and not loose, more easy to find you stuff inside.
> 
> And this is my first look with Niki bag ^^
> 
> And sorry for my English I'm from Paris


----------



## CharlyParis

gettinpurseonal said:


> Is your Niki the medium or the large? Can you please tell me how tall you are? You have legs for days! (In English, that means you have long legs!)



Oh thank you for you nice messages and explication ^^ I don't know this expression 

Is medium size (28cm)

I'm 170cm


----------



## Apl

is the baby size boutique exclusive only? thanks in advance


----------



## leiraxu

Long time lurker in the Niki thread... Have been eye-ing it for some time now and was really conflicted between dark smog in the baby size and taupe in medium size... Went for the taupe medium and received it yesterday! Completely in love with it and just wanted to thank everyone who have posted pics and shared info about this bag!! Some mod shots to share with everyone as well....


----------



## foxgal

leiraxu said:


> Long time lurker in the Niki thread... Have been eye-ing it for some time now and was really conflicted between dark smog in the baby size and taupe in medium size... Went for the taupe medium and received it yesterday! Completely in love with it and just wanted to thank everyone who have posted pics and shared info about this bag!! Some mod shots to share with everyone as well....
> 
> View attachment 4559022
> View attachment 4559023



Congrats! I’ve been in love with the smog since it came out, but wow, the blanc vintage looks FABULOUS in the Niki!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hi everyone, this is my first post in Saint Laurent’s forum. However,I am very familiar  with the other forum.
I recently was shown to a Niki crocodile bag- real crocodile- not embossed / in Saint Laurent store. I liked it. however, it was big for me. So I came home did some research but I found nothing on their website about this crocodile bag. 
Could someone have more info about it please share with me. Do they need to be baby? My purpose is for traveling. What size they have? Anything I should be careful about when bringing it oversea?
Thank you in advance. If someone else already ask the same questions please redirect me to that post. If I post in the wrong place please redirect...
I have included  the picture that I took in the store.
Thank you everyone. This will be my first YSL bag.


----------



## Miss World

tlamdang08 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post in Saint Laurent’s forum. However,I am very familiar  with the other forum.
> I recently was shown to a Niki crocodile bag- real crocodile- not embossed / in Saint Laurent store. I liked it. however, it was big for me. So I came home did some research but I found nothing on their website about this crocodile bag.
> Could someone have more info about it please share with me. Do they need to be baby? My purpose is for traveling. What size they have? Anything I should be careful about when bringing it oversea?
> Thank you in advance. If someone else already ask the same questions please redirect me to that post. If I post in the wrong place please redirect...
> I have included  the picture that I took in the store.
> Thank you everyone. This will be my first YSL bag.


Hi are you sure it’s real crocodile or crocodile print embossed leather? If it’s embossed leather it will be very durable and great for everyday.


----------



## tlamdang08

Miss World said:


> Hi are you sure it’s real crocodile or crocodile print embossed leather? If it’s embossed leather it will be very durable and great for everyday.


The SA said it is not the crocodile print embossed.


----------



## leiraxu

foxgal said:


> Congrats! I’ve been in love with the smog since it came out, but wow, the blanc vintage looks FABULOUS in the Niki!



Thank you!! I'm absolutely loving it, such a great everyday bag. The smog is so beautiful and after getting the medium, I'm actually more tempted to get the smog in baby now! Also, the color I got is actually light natural, which seems to be a little darker than the blanc vintage.


----------



## Minie26

leiraxu said:


> Long time lurker in the Niki thread... Have been eye-ing it for some time now and was really conflicted between dark smog in the baby size and taupe in medium size... Went for the taupe medium and received it yesterday! Completely in love with it and just wanted to thank everyone who have posted pics and shared info about this bag!! Some mod shots to share with everyone as well....
> 
> View attachment 4559022
> View attachment 4559023


hi
is the first picture Smog?
they look different
or is it just the lighting


----------



## leiraxu

Minie26 said:


> hi
> is the first picture Smog?
> they look different
> or is it just the lighting


Hi, nope! It's the light natural, but agree that the lighting does make it look a bit grey-ish.


----------



## foxgal

leiraxu said:


> Thank you!! I'm absolutely loving it, such a great everyday bag. The smog is so beautiful and after getting the medium, I'm actually more tempted to get the smog in baby now! Also, the color I got is actually light natural, which seems to be a little darker than the blanc vintage.



Thanks for clarifying. Wow, the colors sure look different irl than on the ysl website...the light natural looks so taupe on the website but great in your pics.


----------



## am2022

any body here has the niki body bag?  love the size and shape but wants to hear first hand from owners? thanks


----------



## doni

tlamdang08 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post in Saint Laurent’s forum. However,I am very familiar  with the other forum.
> I recently was shown to a Niki crocodile bag- real crocodile- not embossed / in Saint Laurent store. I liked it. however, it was big for me. So I came home did some research but I found nothing on their website about this crocodile bag.
> Could someone have more info about it please share with me. Do they need to be baby? My purpose is for traveling. What size they have? Anything I should be careful about when bringing it oversea?
> Thank you in advance. If someone else already ask the same questions please redirect me to that post. If I post in the wrong place please redirect...
> I have included  the picture that I took in the store.
> Thank you everyone. This will be my first YSL bag.


It looks more embossed than croc In the pic? What was the price?


----------



## tlamdang08

doni said:


> It looks more embossed than croc In the pic? What was the price?


10 thousands


----------



## Aleksaki

Mandu79 said:


> I have just ordered this bag and wondered if anyone had any experience they could share about wear on the leather? It’s matte croc embossed leather.  I love the look but not sure if I’d be better with the more patent finish?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 4373928


 Hi, no advice yet, but I am in the same boat: just got the matte black croc with black HW and am second guessing myself... should I exchange for the vintage crinkle leather one, which version wears better with time etc.


----------



## doni

tlamdang08 said:


> 10 thousands


Okay, so it is croc . It just looks so soft in the pic...
In my view croc is quite resilient, but of course it won’t be the same that the aged leather look, which makes this bag a beat around bag you don’t have to worry about. Personally, I prefer croc in a different type of bag.


----------



## AUD723

I just got the niki bag and it felt pretty lightweight until I filled it up w my essentials which isn’t even a lot. For those that have this in the medium size do you find it heavy because of the chain I’m debating returning it because of the Weight. I have a back issue and I wanted a cross body bag that wasn’t heavy.


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

AUD723 said:


> I just got the niki bag and it felt pretty lightweight until I filled it up w my essentials which isn’t even a lot. For those that have this in the medium size do you find it heavy because of the chain I’m debating returning it because of the Weight. I have a back issue and I wanted a cross body bag that wasn’t heavy.


I have the baby (small) size and it’s the most perfect crossbody ever. I felt the medium Niki was also too big and didn’t have the same edgy look as the small. I have a reissue 227 which is larger than the medium Niki but much lighter. Maybe try on the small and see if it could work for you. Don’t give up on her though—Niki has become my most-loved bag.


----------



## AUD723

Thanks for responding. What can u fit in the small niki ?  I can’t find any site that has a black small niki except for farfetch. No dept stores seem to carry the baby size which is wierd.


----------



## doni

AUD723 said:


> I just got the niki bag and it felt pretty lightweight until I filled it up w my essentials which isn’t even a lot. For those that have this in the medium size do you find it heavy because of the chain I’m debating returning it because of the Weight. I have a back issue and I wanted a cross body bag that wasn’t heavy.


I find it is the chain that is heavy, not the bag which is itself very light, meaning it is not issue when worn, at least for me.


----------



## doni

AUD723 said:


> Thanks for responding. What can u fit in the small niki ?  I can’t find any site that has a black small niki except for farfetch. No dept stores seem to carry the baby size which is wierd.


Have you check the Saint Laurent website? Last time I checked they had all sizes and colors.


----------



## doni

I am also very happy with my Niki bag. I had been eyeing it for a while but I am a bit skeptical on the quality of Saint Laurent bags... In the end it was an impulse buy because of the color: I was looking for a green bag. It has turned out to be an extremely practical and useful bag. And the distressed leather makes me feel I can bang it around with abandon.

Very bad pics in artificial light but oh well


----------



## AUD723

I ordered the small (baby) on farfetch last night and I was able to get it w the silver chain from Europe so no duty fees. I’m finding the medium has lots of extra room for me and it just adds the weight . Hoping I can fit it all in the small   Wondering how many on this thread have the small baby one for everyday purpose ? I have a lot of bags and I really wanted a lighter weight crossbody and the medium w the chain and filled w my stuff isn’t any lighter than what I own which was the reason I wanted a new bag . Hoping the small works for me


----------



## AUD723

Sharifshopping said:


> Thx i got it in the taupe color & love it!


I
Curious how much fits in the baby size because I got the medium and I have a lot of extra room that I think I can downsize  I want it to be lighter in weight.


----------



## AUD723

doni said:


> I find it is the chain that is heavy, not the bag which is itself very light, meaning it is not issue when worn, at least for me.


Ur right the chain definetly makes it have some weight. 
So excited I ordered the baby niki on farfetch last night and it’s coming tomorrow already! From Europe   
for anyone that has the baby niki please tell  what you can fit in this bag. I’m not one to carry a ton of things just a small zippered Celine wallet.  A small makeup pouch. Tissues. Hand sanitizer and keys. I hope it fits in the baby because I wanted a lighter crossbody bag and I could use a smaller bag that’s not small like an evening bag but one that I can use on a daily basis all my other bags are medium size bags. I’m hoping this  baby niki suits my needs.


----------



## tarheelap

AUD723 said:


> Ur right the chain definetly makes it have some weight.
> So excited I ordered the baby niki on farfetch last night and it’s coming tomorrow already! From Europe
> for anyone that has the baby niki please tell  what you can fit in this bag. I’m not one to carry a ton of things just a small zippered Celine wallet.  A small makeup pouch. Tissues. Hand sanitizer and keys. I hope it fits in the baby because I wanted a lighter crossbody bag and I could use a smaller bag that’s not small like an evening bag but one that I can use on a daily basis all my other bags are medium size bags. I’m hoping this  baby niki suits my needs.



I think you're going to be very happy with this size! Did it arrive? What do you think?


----------



## AUD723

tarheelap said:


> I think you're going to be very happy with this size! Did it arrive? What do you think?


I just got it today. It’s very cute and looks great as a crossbody because it’s slightly longer. It weighs much less I actually weighed it. It’s 1.3 lbs and the medium was 2 lbs.  it just doesn’t fit a lot and I’m nervous that I can’t downsize this much. It scares me. Idk what to do ! Do you the baby ? Do you use it for daytime or is it ur evening bag. I never owned a bag this size for daytime. It fits my wallet tissues keys hand sanitizer and maybe a tiny makeup bag. I can’t get my usual makeup bag in it. I’m wondering if this is really meant to be an evening bag ?


----------



## tarheelap

AUD723 said:


> I just got it today. It’s very cute and looks great as a crossbody because it’s slightly longer. It weighs much less I actually weighed it. It’s 1.3 lbs and the medium was 2 lbs.  it just doesn’t fit a lot and I’m nervous that I can’t downsize this much. It scares me. Idk what to do ! Do you the baby ? Do you use it for daytime or is it ur evening bag. I never owned a bag this size for daytime. It fits my wallet tissues keys hand sanitizer and maybe a tiny makeup bag. I can’t get my usual makeup bag in it. I’m wondering if this is really meant to be an evening bag ?



Yes, I have it in Brown Metallic and carried it a lot over the summer. I rotated to other bags recently, but not for any particular reason other than variety.  It worked well for me as a day or casual evening bag. I love that it has the outside pocket for my phone, saving the interior space for other things. I'm usually a large bag or tote person, so I was surprised that I could use something smaller for most of my needs. I'm a SAHM, so it might be different if I needed to pack more for a full day at the office. I think I was carrying a flat card case with it, so that makes a difference, too. It's easier to close when it's full, though. What color is yours?


----------



## AUD723

I got it in black    It actually fits my medium size Celine wallet in it plus a small makeup case , keys , tissues , hand sanitizer . I have a five minute commute to work so I don’t need to carry a lot for work at all just my lunch which I use a seperate lunch bag for. Does ur bag have an inside zipper on the main compartment because mine doesn’t and on the YSL website it says the baby size has an inside zipper. I wonder if farfetch sent me an older model?


----------



## kkatrina

Loving everyone’s’ fabulous Nikis!! I am conflicted between the baby and the medium! Does anyone have both bags so show a model picture of both bags on the body but one on the left and one on the right so I could see it in perspective please? TIA!!


----------



## AUD723

kkatrina said:


> Loving everyone’s’ fabulous Nikis!! I am conflicted between the baby and the medium! Does anyone have both bags so show a model picture of both bags on the body but one on the left and one on the right so I could see it in perspective please? TIA!!


----------



## AUD723

So the bottom is the medium niki which I returned because I felt it was too big for me  as a crossbody and it sat very high  on.  It also was only about half full and felt heavy for me to carry all day when I’m out and about. The top is the baby which I just got yesterday and still deciding if I should keep it or not   It looks really cute in this size as a CB and could work to go out in the evenings too. It fit my small Celine wallet. Very Small  makeup bag. Tissues. Hand sanitizer car keys house keys plus. Small sunglass case.  It won’t fit anymore than that I don’t think. I like how the baby looks on me better to wear CB. I am 5’3 so  that’s probably why I prefer the baby on me as a CB. Hope this helps.


----------



## kkatrina

AUD723 said:


> So the bottom is the medium niki which I returned because I felt it was too big for me  as a crossbody and it sat very high  on.  It also was only about half full and felt heavy for me to carry all day when I’m out and about. The top is the baby which I just got yesterday and still deciding if I should keep it or not   It looks really cute in this size as a CB and could work to go out in the evenings too. It fit my small Celine wallet. Very Small  makeup bag. Tissues. Hand sanitizer car keys house keys plus. Small sunglass case.  It won’t fit anymore than that I don’t think. I like how the baby looks on me better to wear CB. I am 5’3 so  that’s probably why I prefer the baby on me as a CB. Hope this helps.



thank you so much!!! The baby definitely looks better I think! I’m 5’3” too so you helped me!! I think I’ll go for the baby as well. I want to fit a water bottle not sure if that’s wishful thinking lol. The medium I feel would be too overpowering.


----------



## AUD723

kkatrina said:


> thank you so much!!! The baby definitely looks better I think! I’m 5’3” too so you helped me!! I think I’ll go for the baby as well. I want to fit a water bottle not sure if that’s wishful thinking lol. The medium I feel would be too overpowering.


you can possibly fit a tiny water bottle but than not a real wallet but in the medium i think you can get a real bottle in although the bag will be so heavy with the bottle and i would be afraid the water may spill and ruin the bag.  i will probably keep the baby bec i don't own a bag in this size . all my other bags are bigger and heavier and i can use a bag like this to run around and not have such weight on my shoulder.


----------



## doni

I think the baby looks better crossbody and the medium looks better on shoulder. So it depends how do you plan to wear it most!


----------



## bagluv4ever

doni said:


> I am also very happy with my Niki bag. I had been eyeing it for a while but I am a bit skeptical on the quality of Saint Laurent bags... In the end it was an impulse buy because of the color: I was looking for a green bag. It has turned out to be an extremely practical and useful bag. And the distressed leather makes me feel I can bang it around with abandon.
> 
> Very bad pics in artificial light but oh well
> 
> View attachment 4576008
> View attachment 4576009



Love this color.  I ended up getting this color as well.


----------



## jmc3007

tlamdang08 said:


> The SA said it is not the crocodile print embossed.


What was the price? Genuine croc will be significantly more, like in the tens of thousands


----------



## jmc3007

CharlyParis said:


> This is look like with my organizer bag inside.
> 
> Look more structured and not loose, more easy to find you stuff inside.
> 
> And this is my first look with Niki bag ^^
> 
> And sorry for my English I'm from Paris



I absolutely love the way it looks with the insert inside. Where did you buy yours from?

Thanks


----------



## tarheelap

AUD723 said:


> I got it in black    It actually fits my medium size Celine wallet in it plus a small makeup case , keys , tissues , hand sanitizer . I have a five minute commute to work so I don’t need to carry a lot for work at all just my lunch which I use a seperate lunch bag for. Does ur bag have an inside zipper on the main compartment because mine doesn’t and on the YSL website it says the baby size has an inside zipper. I wonder if farfetch sent me an older model?



Sorry for the delayed response! Mine does not have an inside zipper either, and I think mine was a new color when I bought it in the summer.


----------



## hart88hart

tarheelap said:


> Yes, I have it in Brown Metallic and carried it a lot over the summer. I rotated to other bags recently, but not for any particular reason other than variety.  It worked well for me as a day or casual evening bag. I love that it has the outside pocket for my phone, saving the interior space for other things. I'm usually a large bag or tote person, so I was surprised that I could use something smaller for most of my needs. I'm a SAHM, so it might be different if I needed to pack more for a full day at the office. I think I was carrying a flat card case with it, so that makes a difference, too. It's easier to close when it's full, though. What color is yours?


Can you post a pic of your metallic brown Niki please?  I'm wondering how shiny and metallic it really looks!  Thanks very much!


----------



## tarheelap

hart88hart said:


> Can you post a pic of your metallic brown Niki please?  I'm wondering how shiny and metallic it really looks!  Thanks very much!



I love the color of this bag! I wore it with soft gold sandals all summer, but it would easily go with other metallics.


----------



## hart88hart

tarheelap said:


> I love the color of this bag! I wore it with soft gold sandals all summer, but it would easily go with other metallics.


Thanks so very much!  Beautiful!


----------



## Masked_lady

Just want to share my recent purchase. I am never a black bag girl but this one just caught me from the first glance!


----------



## dawn123

Hello ladies, 
Has anybody purchased YSL Niki in Japan?


----------



## dawn123

Also  Has anybody tried fitting a laptop in the large Niki?


----------



## doni

bagluv4ever said:


> Love this color.  I ended up getting this color as well.



I actually switched it for the all black! The green color is indeed beautiful, I think it was more the age silver hardware that I had trouble working into my wardrobe. I want this to be a hard working bad weather sort of bag that I can thrown on anything so the black chain is easier!


----------



## bagluv4ever

doni said:


> I actually switched it for the all black! The green color is indeed beautiful, I think it was more the age silver hardware that I had trouble working into my wardrobe. I want this to be a hard working bad weather sort of bag that I can thrown on anything so the black chain is easier!



My friend actually did the same!!  Same rational.   I have never been one to match my bag with my clothes, and just grab whatever bag I'm feeling like at the time.  I love both, but had to have the green!


----------



## Lexala15

__vertigo__ said:


> View attachment 4126025
> View attachment 4126026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited about my medium taupe Niki that I got yesterday! I hope that the pics show the colour well.


Hi, I just ordered the light natural niki. Have you had any issues with denim transfer?


----------



## Gizm0m0

BrigitteBag said:


> Now that I have the medium black crinkly leather Niki and the croc embossed large Niki, I am in LOVE with the croc embossed bag. I love both of course, but for day-to-day-fits everything and goes with everything, the croc is absolutely perfect. I would normally not think a croc embossed bag was more versatile but it is. I do have to baby it more, however, as the leather is softer, but that is the only downside. The black crinkly leather is much edgier and pulls together an otherwise boring outfit -- it looks great with jeans and a tee-shirt, etc. but also since it's smaller, it looks nice on a night out, and I don't have to worry about the leather. So ... both are great. I just know I'll use the croc bag a lot more. These are my very favorite bags of all of my handbags! Here's a pic of the croc (not of mine obviously -- I should take one) in case anyone is curious about it. It's so pretty...



This helps so much! Would you happen to have a picture or would mind posting a picture of you wearing both side by side? Pretty please! 

I just wanted to thank all the ladies on this thread. I have been contemplating on which to get (Chanel Jumbo Flap and YSL Niki Medium or Large) and these posts gave me the push I needed. Current Jumbo is rings in at 6.7K + tax and I don’t know if I’m willing to spend that much but really am so tempted... Then I stumbled into the Niki and I could not stop thinking about her!!!


----------



## Kitschykarma

Hi all❤️❤️ I’m so drawn lately with YSL niki but still confused with the colour that i want to get for my first niki (and my last niki hopefully lol). Do YSL niki have colour that is similar with rose des sables balenciaga? Because that’s my fave colour..beige with a hint of pink..thank you so much


----------



## chloebagfreak

Gizm0m0 said:


> This helps so much! Would you happen to have a picture or would mind posting a picture of you wearing both side by side? Pretty please!
> 
> I just wanted to thank all the ladies on this thread. I have been contemplating on which to get (Chanel Jumbo Flap and YSL Niki Medium or Large) and these posts gave me the push I needed. Current Jumbo is rings in at 6.7K + tax and I don’t know if I’m willing to spend that much but really am so tempted... Then I stumbled into the Niki and I could not stop thinking about her!!!


I sold my Chanel jumbo single flap as it was too heavy and too long to wear crossbody. I have the black crinkled leather Niki in medium,  and it’s perfect- not heavy and can be worn crossbody or shoulder carry!  I have the black hardware too


----------



## chloebagfreak

Here are a couple of pics with vintage Levi’s and vintage Doc Martens with medium Niki crossbody and shoulder held. I love this bag
Please excuse the chihuahua beds


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Does anyone have the Niki tote? I’ve been eyeing it for a while. Would love to hear how it’s held up!


----------



## Havanese 28

doni said:


> I am also very happy with my Niki bag. I had been eyeing it for a while but I am a bit skeptical on the quality of Saint Laurent bags... In the end it was an impulse buy because of the color: I was looking for a green bag. It has turned out to be an extremely practical and useful bag. And the distressed leather makes me feel I can bang it around with abandon.
> 
> Very bad pics in artificial light but oh well
> 
> View attachment 4576008
> View attachment 4576009


This is stunning in this color! Where did you find this color, if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## norahloccs

I just got mine in the medium size in croc leather and it is beautiful but i dint expect it to be so big and bulky! I want to exchange it for the baby size but the price would be the same, any thoughts and comments? What size works best for them and the price point, should i just keep the medium even though it cost the same as the baby.
I originally wanted it for a casual everyday outing bag, so that why i want to swap to a baby bag.


----------



## ladybeaumont

How does the baby Niki compare to the small Lou size and weight wise? Getting a Niki was my first choice but I ended up getting a small Lou so I want to see if there’s too much overlap and I should just get a medium Niki for work instead. Also, are the baby size only available now at the YSL site? I noticed that the online department store sites (Saks, NM) only has the medium size.


----------



## Gizm0m0

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4603917
> View attachment 4603916
> View attachment 4603918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics with vintage Levi’s and vintage Doc Martens with medium Niki crossbody and shoulder held. I love this bag
> Please excuse the chihuahua beds


So pretty! You wear it so wel! ♡ Yum.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Gizm0m0 said:


> So pretty! You wear it so wel! ♡ Yum.


Thank you! It is such a great bag!


----------



## Gizm0m0

chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you! It is such a great bag!



Couldn’t resist from your pix!, Went to YSL boutique and got the large black crinkled Niki... I loved the croc embossed much better and so bummed they don’t have that in the large size anymore. Now I’m contemplating whether I should return it and get the medium croc embossed or not. Why am I so indecisive... ‍♀️


----------



## Gizm0m0

Is the large croc embossed Niki discontinued? Does anyone know this? TIA.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Gizm0m0 said:


> Couldn’t resist from your pix!, Went to YSL boutique and got the large black crinkled Niki... I loved the croc embossed much better and so bummed they don’t have that in the large size anymore. Now I’m contemplating whether I should return it and get the medium croc embossed or not. Why am I so indecisive... ‍♀️





Gizm0m0 said:


> Couldn’t resist from your pix!, Went to YSL boutique and got the large black crinkled Niki... I loved the croc embossed much better and so bummed they don’t have that in the large size anymore. Now I’m contemplating whether I should return it and get the medium croc embossed or not. Why am I so indecisive... ‍♀️


congratulations! I’m so obsessed with the crinkled, I got the black crinkled wallet on chain too! If you prefer croc, wait it out. I think Nordstrom had a smaller croc, but not sure if they have the medium.  It’s hard to decide when there are so many beautiful choices
Edit, found one: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...yA_nmX5zQCKtx-JW3F9Vb2J7MlrH_1mhoCSecQAvD_BwE


----------



## chloebagfreak

Gizm0m0 said:


> Is the large croc embossed Niki discontinued? Does anyone know this? TIA.


I added a link to the last post for Farfetch. They have one croc left in large!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4603917
> View attachment 4603916
> View attachment 4603918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics with vintage Levi’s and vintage Doc Martens with medium Niki crossbody and shoulder held. I love this bag
> Please excuse the chihuahua beds


This bag is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Gizm0m0

chloebagfreak said:


> I added a link to the last post for Farfetch. They have one croc left in large!


You’re too awesome! Thank you so much for going out of your way to post the link! I’m strange. I have never purchased a purse online before. I’m paranoid and afraid of how it may show up. I have to see it in person. I know, weirdo! The only one I bought online was a Loewe because at the time of purchase the NYC boutique hasn’t opened yet. Thanks again! ♡


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is gorgeous on you!


Thank you Sunshine mama Great to see you here


----------



## chloebagfreak

Gizm0m0 said:


> You’re too awesome! Thank you so much for going out of your way to post the link! I’m strange. I have never purchased a purse online before. I’m paranoid and afraid of how it may show up. I have to see it in person. I know, weirdo! The only one I bought online was a Loewe because at the time of purchase the NYC boutique hasn’t opened yet. Thanks again! ♡


You’re welcome! I totally get it. At least we know it exists still
My recent Niki wallet on chain was purchased at Saks online and it arrived perfect, wrapped, and in its box. Plus they allow returns if you hate it But, I get that being there in person can’t be underestimated.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you Sunshine mama Great to see you here


I have been on and off this thread for awhile and I had lost interest in this bag until I saw your pictures!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been on and off this thread for awhile and I had lost interest in this bag until I saw your pictures!


Haha! I’m happy you found your interest. Honestly, until I wore it I wasn’t sure, but it reminds me of my older Balenciagas with the crinkly leather and ease of use. They really made a very useful bag!


----------



## Tetianaval

Hey girls. I think to buy Niki medium in black color but afraid about magnet .. when I was tryed it was strong and hard to open someone had this problem ? Or maybe after u use some time magnet be less strong?
Thx for answers


----------



## doni

My black Niki. I returned the green, beautiful but this is more functional for me. Such a practical bag!


----------



## Tetianaval

doni said:


> My black Niki. I returned the green, beautiful but this is more functional for me. Such a practical bag!
> 
> View attachment 4612020



So beautiful ) congratulation))

how is magnet on this bag? Very strong and hard to open ? I was hear that some peoples complain about it


----------



## doni

Tetianaval said:


> So beautiful ) congratulation))
> 
> how is magnet on this bag? Very strong and hard to open ? I was hear that some peoples complain about it


I have to say I am not fond at all of magnetic closures but that is just me. This one is strong but that is a good thing in my book. I have no problem opening it.


----------



## Miss World

Has anyone tried on the YSL Niki Body bag? It’s a bumbag that can be worn crossbody too.


----------



## norahloccs

Hiiii! I’ve scoured this forum in and out. Finally got my Medium Niki in Croc embossed. I love it but I really want to try the mini. I feel it looks a bit big. 
The bag is lovely I read previous comments on how matte the croc leather is... it’s not matte just less shiny than the vintage chevron leather print. 

my only dilemma is the size... I got the medium for quite a good deal on Saks if I return for the baby it would be the same price. Boo! 

love the niki style and this forum has been very resourceful.


----------



## Miss World

norahloccs said:


> Hiiii! I’ve scoured this forum in and out. Finally got my Medium Niki in Croc embossed. I love it but I really want to try the mini. I feel it looks a bit big.
> The bag is lovely I read previous comments on how matte the croc leather is... it’s not matte just less shiny than the vintage chevron leather print.
> 
> my only dilemma is the size... I got the medium for quite a good deal on Saks if I return for the baby it would be the same price. Boo!
> 
> love the niki style and this forum has been very resourceful.


I personally think that size looks very good on you and looks very cool with your outfit. However, you should never keep a bag because of the price. You should really think about which bag you would use most and which suits your lifestyle and overall style. If the Baby size is something you would use more you may want to get that instead.


----------



## SushiLover

norahloccs said:


> Hiiii! I’ve scoured this forum in and out. Finally got my Medium Niki in Croc embossed. I love it but I really want to try the mini. I feel it looks a bit big.
> The bag is lovely I read previous comments on how matte the croc leather is... it’s not matte just less shiny than the vintage chevron leather print.
> 
> my only dilemma is the size... I got the medium for quite a good deal on Saks if I return for the baby it would be the same price. Boo!
> 
> love the niki style and this forum has been very resourceful.


I love this size on you!!!! I expected it to look large as I was reading your post but when I got to the photos was impressed to see it actually looks quite natural and not too bulky. Makes me want the bag in the medium size even more.


----------



## ladybeaumont

SushiLover said:


> I love this size on you!!!! I expected it to look large as I was reading your post but when I got to the photos was impressed to see it actually looks quite natural and not too bulky. Makes me want the bag in the medium size even more.



Same! 
@norahloccs , the medium looks good!


----------



## Mrs Noodles

Hi all first post on here but lurking for years. 

I've just purchased the black niki wallet on chain, has anyone else have this bag and have some feedback? I'm worried if its too small, how it wears etc? I do think it is beautiful but not read any reviews on this size online.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Mrs Noodles said:


> Hi all first post on here but lurking for years.
> 
> I've just purchased the black niki wallet on chain, has anyone else have this bag and have some feedback? I'm worried if its too small, how it wears etc? I do think it is beautiful but not read any reviews on this size online.
> Thanks in advance


Hi there Mrs. Noodles.  I don't have it but imagine the wear is same as the larger bags.  I like it and would buy if I was in the market for a small bag.  OR had extra $ to spend.


----------



## norahloccs

Just ordered a niki baby w black hardware from FarFetch. Curious as to why the YSL logo looks a bit different w dots or points on them. My medium doesn’t have this. 
As well as the inside has foiled saint laurent but the made in Italy seems to be faded.
Or maybe FarFetch sells used bags? So curiousss for your opinions I’m definitely returning this bag And going straight to the YSL flagship store instead.


----------



## Miss World

norahloccs said:


> Just ordered a niki baby w black hardware from FarFetch. Curious as to why the YSL logo looks a bit different w dots or points on them. My medium doesn’t have this.
> As well as the inside has foiled saint laurent but the made in Italy seems to be faded.
> Or maybe FarFetch sells used bags? So curiousss for your opinions I’m definitely returning this bag And going straight to the YSL flagship store instead.


I have seen YSL bags with the dots on the logo. FarFetch is a trusted and authentic retailer. However you should definitely return it if you’re unhappy.


----------



## norahloccs

Miss World said:


> I have seen YSL bags with the dots on the logo. FarFetch is a trusted and authentic retailer. However you should definitely return it if you’re unhappy.


Thanks @Miss World. After your reply, I saw the latest bag photo on the YSL Instagram page had the dots, maybe its a new thing?
Also noticed scuff marks on this bag, so I feel like this was a used bag and some odd stitching on the bottom (pics posted) disappointing that i would have to pay full price on a used bag??? Not trusting farfetch and their weirdly wrong named items.

Thanks for your responses tho, so many nuances for just one bag! Its my first designer bag that ive been trying to purchase this Christmas! I've noticed that the mini doesnt go on sale quite as frequent as the mediums. Thanks all and happy holidays!!


----------



## Miss World

norahloccs said:


> Thanks @Miss World. After your reply, I saw the latest bag photo on the YSL Instagram page had the dots, maybe its a new thing?
> Also noticed scuff marks on this bag, so I feel like this was a used bag and some odd stitching on the bottom (pics posted) disappointing that i would have to pay full price on a used bag??? Not trusting farfetch and their weirdly wrong named items.
> 
> Thanks for your responses tho, so many nuances for just one bag! Its my first designer bag that ive been trying to purchase this Christmas! I've noticed that the mini doesnt go on sale quite as frequent as the mediums. Thanks all and happy holidays!!


Oh yes return it if you think it’s a used bag. I would not be happy with scuff marks on a new bag. I think you might have been sent a used return and they didn’t inspect it properly, not good!


----------



## londongal2009

Hello!
I've got a Medium Black Niki, and was wondering if anyone else had noticed that with time, the top of the flap creases and no longer sits straight??


----------



## laura1976

chloebagfreak said:


> You’re welcome! I totally get it. At least we know it exists still
> My recent Niki wallet on chain was purchased at Saks online and it arrived perfect, wrapped, and in its box. Plus they allow returns if you hate it But, I get that being there in person can’t be underestimated.



how do you like wallet on chain?  Is there enough room?


----------



## chloebagfreak

laura1976 said:


> how do you like wallet on chain?  Is there enough room?


Hi, I love it! I think it’s big enough for my essentials- mini Chanel  O pouch and iPhone 7 Plus. I can lay my glasses on top of those, then close the flap. It has a place for cards, so I don’t need my wallet. Plus the back outside pocket is nice.
The strap is not removable or adjustable though, but it’s the right length for me.


----------



## norahloccs

Anyone know of any good sales coming up? I lost my cyber Monday deal because I returned the bag (was $500 savings) now I can’t hit purchase without waiting for some kind of deal. 
-_________-
Downsides of buying online


----------



## Miss World

They YSL Niki bag now comes with bronze gold hardware for those who want a bag that’s a little more dressy and glam.


----------



## missmythology

I wanted to share this cutie that just arrived! Was in need of a small and casual grab n go bag and couldn´t get baby niki out of my head. As much as I love Chanel flaps, it´s always playing tetris when you leave the house and that one easily holds the essentials plus glasses plus room to spare. Iphone 11 pro max even fits in the front pocket..
And the leather quality is really good! It´s soft and squishy, but still feels sturdy and substantial. (I like the squishy and wrinkly look, might not be for someone who likes stiff and smooth)
I recently returned a few ysl bags (including another baby niki that felt cardbordish and plasticky) cause the quality just didn´t seem to match the price..
So I was extremely positive surprised with that one, it is just awesome, so I thought I´d share 
I´m also very fond of the quality of another medium suede patchwork niki I have. I was ready to accept the wear cause I liked the style so much, but after a few months using it a lot of times as an everyday bag(of course no snow or rain) it shows nearly no wear at all..
So with ysl there really seems to be a rather huge bag to bag quality difference and you have to hunt for the right one..


----------



## SushiLover

missmythology said:


> I wanted to share this cutie that just arrived! Was in need of a small and casual grab n go bag and couldn´t get baby niki out of my head. As much as I love Chanel flaps, it´s always playing tetris when you leave the house and that one easily holds the essentials plus glasses plus room to spare. Iphone 11 pro max even fits in the front pocket..
> And the leather quality is really good! It´s soft and squishy, but still feels sturdy and substantial. (I like the squishy and wrinkly look, might not be for someone who likes stiff and smooth)
> I recently returned a few ysl bags (including another baby niki that felt cardbordish and plasticky) cause the quality just didn´t seem to match the price..
> So I was extremely positive surprised with that one, it is just awesome, so I thought I´d share
> I´m also very fond of the quality of another medium suede patchwork niki I have. I was ready to accept the wear cause I liked the style so much, but after a few months using it a lot of times as an everyday bag(of course no snow or rain) it shows nearly no wear at all..
> So with ysl there really seems to be a rather huge bag to bag quality difference and you have to hunt for the right one..
> View attachment 4624170


This color is stunning!!!!!!! Adore it. My next bag will 100% be a Niki, I think it is perfect, as you said, as a grab and go. I am torn between the baby and the medium size. What made you go with the baby size? I feel like the baby will look better proportionately (I am 5'3") but I don't want to be disappointed that I can't fit everything I would want/need in an every day, don't-have-to-think-about-it-sort-of-way bag so I am considering the medium size.


----------



## missmythology

thank you! I just like this kind of leather better on the baby, and I also like it’s proportions, the strap length and it’s ability to work as an evening bag as well..  
but if you dont want to think about space at all you might be better off with the medium, it does hold quite a bit more.. but still, what I like about this mini is that I don’t have to plan where to put the essentials.. I can also add a little sketchbook and a pen or something like that.





SushiLover said:


> This color is stunning!!!!!!! Adore it. My next bag will 100% be a Niki, I think it is perfect, as you said, as a grab and go. I am torn between the baby and the medium size. What made you go with the baby size? I feel like the baby will look better proportionately (I am 5'3") but I don't want to be disappointed that I can't fit everything I would want/need in an every day, don't-have-to-think-about-it-sort-of-way bag so I am considering the medium size.


----------



## Miss World

missmythology said:


> I wanted to share this cutie that just arrived! Was in need of a small and casual grab n go bag and couldn´t get baby niki out of my head. As much as I love Chanel flaps, it´s always playing tetris when you leave the house and that one easily holds the essentials plus glasses plus room to spare. Iphone 11 pro max even fits in the front pocket..
> And the leather quality is really good! It´s soft and squishy, but still feels sturdy and substantial. (I like the squishy and wrinkly look, might not be for someone who likes stiff and smooth)
> I recently returned a few ysl bags (including another baby niki that felt cardbordish and plasticky) cause the quality just didn´t seem to match the price..
> So I was extremely positive surprised with that one, it is just awesome, so I thought I´d share
> I´m also very fond of the quality of another medium suede patchwork niki I have. I was ready to accept the wear cause I liked the style so much, but after a few months using it a lot of times as an everyday bag(of course no snow or rain) it shows nearly no wear at all..
> So with ysl there really seems to be a rather huge bag to bag quality difference and you have to hunt for the right one..
> View attachment 4624170


Congratulations on your gorgeous new Niki bag! What colour is it? Dark smog? Such a divine shade of grey.


----------



## Havanese 28

Miss World said:


> I personally think that size looks very good on you and looks very cool with your outfit. However, you should never keep a bag because of the price. You should really think about which bag you would use most and which suits your lifestyle and overall style. If the Baby size is something you would use more you may want to get that instead.


Completely agree!  Buy the one you love most and the one that best fits your needs.  This size looks fabulous on you!  It’s very chic!


----------



## missmythology

thank you! 
yes it’s dark smog, the colour is very cool, it varies from almost black to a lighter grey, with a lot of greyish blues and greens inbetween.. 




Miss World said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous new Niki bag! What colour is it? Dark smog? Such a divine shade of grey.


----------



## doni

norahloccs said:


> Thanks @Miss World. After your reply, I saw the latest bag photo on the YSL Instagram page had the dots, maybe its a new thing?
> Also noticed scuff marks on this bag, so I feel like this was a used bag and some odd stitching on the bottom (pics posted) disappointing that i would have to pay full price on a used bag??? Not trusting farfetch and their weirdly wrong named items.
> 
> Thanks for your responses tho, so many nuances for just one bag! Its my first designer bag that ive been trying to purchase this Christmas! I've noticed that the mini doesnt go on sale quite as frequent as the mediums. Thanks all and happy holidays!!


My all black Niki also has the raised dots on the logo. 
Farfetch is usually legit, although of course they are many different shops and they do sell pre loved, usually vintage.
I just checked my Nikki. I am traveling with it and have used it extensively. It is my throw around bag but there is no wear whatsoever showing in the corners. Do return yours.


----------



## Miss World

missmythology said:


> thank you!
> yes it’s dark smog, the colour is very cool, it varies from almost black to a lighter grey, with a lot of greyish blues and greens inbetween..


Dark smog is one of the best grey shades ever. It really is a chameleon colour depending on the light and what outfit colours you’re wearing. So versatile yet extremely classic. Great choice!


----------



## Miss World

Rapper Saweetie with her medium YSL Niki bag in red.


----------



## Havanese 28

RedHead172 said:


> My two Niki bags


Beautiful.  Which one do you carry more often?


----------



## mssmelanie

norahloccs said:


> Anyone know of any good sales coming up? I lost my cyber Monday deal because I returned the bag (was $500 savings) now I can’t hit purchase without waiting for some kind of deal.
> -_________-
> Downsides of buying online


Keep an eye out on Saks. They have dollar off amounts occasionally. I picked up a YSL with $400 off just before Christmas.


----------



## mssmelanie

norahloccs said:


> Anyone know of any good sales coming up? I lost my cyber Monday deal because I returned the bag (was $500 savings) now I can’t hit purchase without waiting for some kind of deal.
> -_________-
> Downsides of buying online


I just checked Saks now and they have a promo $50 off every $250 spent!  It says Saint Laurent isn’t included but I checked and it’s accepting the code!


----------



## RAEDAY

Loving the Niki Shopping Bag in embossed croc and black hardware.  It’s so lightweight and easy to wear!  I think the silhouette goes perfectly with the Niki style.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Hi All. Does anyone know if the finish of the Niki Baby has changed from season to season? My sister's bag (2018) as a very subtle gloss finish. I went into Neiman's the bags were super glossy! I prefer the more subtle finish...does it just vary by bag or was this an intentional change by YSL? TIA!


----------



## norahloccs

mssmelanie said:


> I just checked Saks now and they have a promo $50 off every $250 spent!  It says Saint Laurent isn’t included but I checked and it’s accepting the code!


Thank you!!!! The niki medium was out of stock, so I put myself on waitlist and got a text that it’s been restocked and finally finally purchase the bag I wanted w this coupon. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

raedaybaby said:


> Loving the Niki Shopping Bag in embossed croc and black hardware.  It’s so lightweight and easy to wear!  I think the silhouette goes perfectly with the Niki style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628998


I absolutely LOVE this tote!  Before I got my Niki tote I debated between the croc embossed like yours and the black/black hardware. I ended up getting the black/black but may need this one too! Huge congrats on this beauty


----------



## Seren_HGH

Hi has anyone had any issues with their chain chipping?


----------



## RAEDAY

Designerhbgirl said:


> I absolutely LOVE this tote!  Before I got my Niki tote I debated between the croc embossed like yours and the black/black hardware. I ended up getting the black/black but may need this one too! Huge congrats on this beauty


It’s such an amazing bag, right?! GREAT choice with the black on black btw. You really can’t go wrong. Congrats on your beauty as well!!


----------



## Grande Latte

raedaybaby said:


> Loving the Niki Shopping Bag in embossed croc and black hardware.  It’s so lightweight and easy to wear!  I think the silhouette goes perfectly with the Niki style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628998



Mock croc is all the rage. I want to own something in this material too. Enjoy yours.


----------



## RAEDAY

Grande Latte said:


> Mock croc is all the rage. I want to own something in this material too. Enjoy yours.


Thank you! It’s definitely all the rage right now and I’m here for it!  I can’t recommend this bag enough and I hope you find the perfect croc.


----------



## mssmelanie

norahloccs said:


> Thank you!!!! The niki medium was out of stock, so I put myself on waitlist and got a text that it’s been restocked and finally finally purchase the bag I wanted w this coupon. Thank you so much!!!


That’s awesome!!!  I love the waitlist. I was at a party one time and got the Saks text my item I was stalking was back in stock and excused myself and ran outside to purchase it. Lol!  Post pics when u get it!  Tag me also!  Congrats agAin!


----------



## chocolateolive

Baby size fits all the essentials! Also think all bags should come with the back pocket now for easy in and out access for your phone.


----------



## ysllover88

I just pre-ordered this new Niki bag from Nordstrom:

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-medium-niki-lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag/5444533/full

I love that the leather looks buttery. Hoping it's resistant and doesn't scratch easily as I plan to use this as my everyday bag for work/errands. I'm a sucker for the gold hardware as it makes it more dressy.


----------



## LEF

I just unwrapped my Niki Baby that I purchased last weekend in soho and checked the bag for flaws as has been recommended. The leather wrapping on the logo where the Y and S interlock looks creased, this should be exchanged right? I’m not just being crazy?

I can’t wait to wear this bag, it just needs to be right!


----------



## Grande Latte

LEF said:


> I just unwrapped my Niki Baby that I purchased last weekend in soho and checked the bag for flaws as has been recommended. The leather wrapping on the logo where the Y and S interlock looks creased, this should be exchanged right? I’m not just being crazy?
> 
> I can’t wait to wear this bag, it just needs to be right!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638325



I like it. I would enjoy it.


----------



## chocolateolive

LEF said:


> I just unwrapped my Niki Baby that I purchased last weekend in soho and checked the bag for flaws as has been recommended. The leather wrapping on the logo where the Y and S interlock looks creased, this should be exchanged right? I’m not just being crazy?
> 
> I can’t wait to wear this bag, it just needs to be right!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638325


I see what you mean and it does look “off.” I would exchange it. The logo on my baby niki doesn’t have any odd crinkling like that.


----------



## missmythology

I’ve never seen a logo without any wrinkles, these are a bit more noticeable, if it bothers you, exchange...



LEF said:


> I just unwrapped my Niki Baby that I purchased last weekend in soho and checked the bag for flaws as has been recommended. The leather wrapping on the logo where the Y and S interlock looks creased, this should be exchanged right? I’m not just being crazy?
> 
> I can’t wait to wear this bag, it just needs to be right!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638325


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Hi ladies, this thread is soo useful! I've loved the Niki for a while but always give for others like the Chloe Marcie or Givenchy Pandora. I just couldn't decide about size. However I've just seen this and am thinking of pulling the trigger because the colour is gorgeous. What do you think? There's some wear to the logo on the edges but it's minimal.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Saint-Laurent-Medium-Niki-Bag-Dark-Grey-Stunning-/143499633969


----------



## doni

missmythology said:


> I´m also very fond of the quality of another medium suede patchwork niki I have. I was ready to accept the wear cause I liked the style so much, but after a few months using it a lot of times as an everyday bag(of course no snow or rain) it shows nearly no wear at all..
> 
> View attachment 4624170



Beautiful bag. I have used mine in _both_ rain and snow and still looks perfect! 

I agree with your assessment. I had returned the last two Saint Laurent bags I purchased, so I thought no more SL for me. But I am very happy with the quality of the Nikki. I don't know whether it is the model or that they have stepped up their game as previous purchases had been already quite a while ago.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The perfect size for me . Love the black hardware !


----------



## missmythology

thank you! happy to hear that! the only thing I‘m a little bit worried is how the chain will wear when getting wet, but bags are meant to be worn outdoors, so we‘ll see..
my two nikis have excellent quality, maybe they really do this model very well for some reason ..



doni said:


> Beautiful bag. I have used mine in _both_ rain and snow and still looks perfect!
> 
> I agree with your assessment. I had returned the last two Saint Laurent bags I purchased, so I thought no more SL for me. But I am very happy with the quality of the Nikki. I don't know whether it is the model or that they have stepped up their game as previous purchases had been already quite a while ago.


----------



## Barrsik

Pollie-Jean said:


> The perfect size for me . Love the black hardware !


What size is it?


----------



## Newbie2016

Mini Niki in Marine...color changes based on lighting


----------



## Miss World

ysllover88 said:


> I just pre-ordered this new Niki bag from Nordstrom:
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-medium-niki-lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag/5444533/full
> 
> I love that the leather looks buttery. Hoping it's resistant and doesn't scratch easily as I plan to use this as my everyday bag for work/errands. I'm a sucker for the gold hardware as it makes it more dressy.


The bag you ordered looks pretty amazing. I love the look of the leather. It looks like thick buttery leather which will age beautifully and if it does scratch, it will blend in over time. It seems thicker and more elegant than the usual distressed or vintage leather Niki bags. 
I wish I never saw this, now I want one!


----------



## thepicklemonster

I just got this bag today and I am in LOVE!!!!!




ysllover88 said:


> I just pre-ordered this new Niki bag from Nordstrom:
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-medium-niki-lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag/5444533/full
> 
> I love that the leather looks buttery. Hoping it's resistant and doesn't scratch easily as I plan to use this as my everyday bag for work/errands. I'm a sucker for the gold hardware as it makes it more dressy.


----------



## thepicklemonster

Anyone have thoughts on the new lambskin vs original crinkled Niki?  After what seems like a lifetime of searching for the perfect everyday bag, I bought the lambskin one today.  I love it but am wondering whether I should have gotten the crinkled version.  The biggest selling point for me was that I wanted yellow gold hardware.  I love gold (all my jewelry is yellow gold and really wanted black with gold which doesn’t seem to exist on the crinkly leather. The lambskin version with gold also felt a little lighter to me.  But I’m worried that it makes the bag look so different and not as edgy/casual, which is part of why I love the Niki.  Any thoughts?  What I am looking for is an everyday cross-body bag that can take me from preschool drop-off to work (lawyer but I use a cloth tote for laptop and files) and errands.  Does the lambskin look okay on me compared to the other one?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

thepicklemonster said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the new lambskin vs original crinkled Niki?  After what seems like a lifetime of searching for the perfect everyday bag, I bought the lambskin one today.  I love it but am wondering whether I should have gotten the crinkled version.  The biggest selling point for me was that I wanted yellow gold hardware.  I love gold (all my jewelry is yellow gold and really wanted black with gold which doesn’t seem to exist on the crinkly leather. The lambskin version with gold also felt a little lighter to me.  But I’m worried that it makes the bag look so different and not as edgy/casual, which is part of why I love the Niki.  Any thoughts?  What I am looking for is an everyday cross-body bag that can take me from preschool drop-off to work (lawyer but I use a cloth tote for laptop and files) and errands.  Does the lambskin look okay on me compared to the other one?


I understand what you mean about the strap color. If gold is the driving factor, go with it.  The lambskin is a more polished look.  They both look great!


----------



## doni

missmythology said:


> thank you! happy to hear that! the only thing I‘m a little bit worried is how the chain will wear when getting wet, but bags are meant to be worn outdoors, so we‘ll see..
> my two nikis have excellent quality, maybe they really do this model very well for some reason ..



My all black hw is pristine, which I am quite surprised about as a while ago I took back an all black envelope which was already chipped on delivery. They must have changed the manufacture of this.




thepicklemonster said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the new lambskin vs original crinkled Niki?  After what seems like a lifetime of searching for the perfect everyday bag, I bought the lambskin one today.  I love it but am wondering whether I should have gotten the crinkled version.  The biggest selling point for me was that I wanted yellow gold hardware.  I love gold (all my jewelry is yellow gold and really wanted black with gold which doesn’t seem to exist on the crinkly leather. The lambskin version with gold also felt a little lighter to me.  But I’m worried that it makes the bag look so different and not as edgy/casual, which is part of why I love the Niki.  Any thoughts?  What I am looking for is an everyday cross-body bag that can take me from preschool drop-off to work (lawyer but I use a cloth tote for laptop and files) and errands.  Does the lambskin look okay on me compared to the other one?


Hi, lawyer here too, I have the second bag in your pics. They both look great on you, really. I think I personally like the Niki in the aged leather better because of the edgy factor, but also, I wanted the Niki as a throw around all-weather bag and that crinkled leather takes a beating. The smooth leather with gold is dressier.


----------



## Barrsik

Does anyone have a photo of Niky baby in lambskin?


----------



## domates

does anyone have a side by side comparison of baby and medium? i have my eye on the Niki but can't decide the size.


----------



## crazybagfan

I love both flap but niki is more practical


----------



## EmmaPeel

Does anybody know if the all black Niki was a limited edition?

Last year I have seen it in store and online and loved the black hardware but decided to buy later.
Now I recognised it is no longer listed! 

GHW would be an option but I do not like the lambskin leather and prefer the edginess of the crinkled vintage leather...


----------



## MontaukWaves

EmmaPeel said:


> Does anybody know if the all black Niki was a limited edition?
> 
> Last year I have seen it in store and online and loved the black hardware but decided to buy later.
> Now I recognised it is no longer listed!
> 
> GHW would be an option but I do not like the lambskin leather and prefer the edginess of the crinkled vintage leather...



I've been wondering the same, about the all black Niki! I hope not, or at least that they'll bring it back again.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think YSL is tweaking its inventory supplies. Some colors are available, then unavailable. Some hardware combos were everywhere, then cannot be found. I guess whenever you see the exact bag you want, just pull the trigger. Don't think too much before it disappears. 

And I really think YSL handbags are so beautiful these days and at the right, affordable price points. It would be ashamed to miss out.


----------



## EmmaPeel

MontaukWaves said:


> I've been wondering the same, about the all black Niki! I hope not, or at least that they'll bring it back again.


I just found the all black medium and large on ssense. If you are located in the US or Canada I would go for it!

Unfortunately I am in Europe and they do not offer free returns so I will pass. I had some terrible experiences in the past with marks, stains or missing stitches on designer bags so I decided to skip if free returns are not offered.


----------



## Taimi

I bought my large Niki in black hardware from Mytheresa. It’s now sold out, but it has been sold out earlier too and then came back in stock, so I suggest to check out Mytheresa.


----------



## nanotube

I finally got the matte croc in medium! Thank you for this thread. Pretty sure I read all the posts at least twice ha!....in case anyone is interested, this is the suede version and the SA did warn me about the need to be careful with the bag. Unlike the regular version, the suede requires more attention. 

I like the niki a lot. Hopefully I can get the large black sometime in the future - goal!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Hello, has anyone here seen the Niki (or any other YSL bag) in the granite color?  I’m on the hunt for that perfect grey bag, was originally eyeing the LouLou but now the Niki is calling to me.  I’m torn between the fog and granite colors atm, as I’m looking for a lighter grey-ish color. I actually thought fog would be too dark from the website but then saw some mod shots on this forum where it looked like that perfect light grey color in sunny pics - but also the granite looks nice and light grey too but maybe more taupe-ish?  soo yep just looking for any insight, tia!!


----------



## acitoruen

Does anybody know if Niki baby is in burgundy?


----------



## Grande Latte

acitoruen said:


> Does anybody know if Niki baby is in burgundy?



Yes. It's $1,605 on Net-a-Porter.


----------



## jclick

Trying to decide between Niki mediums in black...

I’m worried about the longevity of the leather covered logo, I feel like one accidental ding against it and the leather could peel away. I love the look of the all black hardware Niki (especially that the logo appears to be the regular black metal), but I’m reading people have issues with the coating on the chain? I have an all black Kate and haven’t had any issues with it, but I’d be using this bag on a much more regular basis. I wish YSL had an all black Niki with the black metal logo and a gunmetal strap! 

Any thoughts from longtime Niki owners?

PS - to vintage leather or to crinkled vintage leather?


----------



## doni

jclick said:


> Trying to decide between Niki mediums in black...
> 
> I’m worried about the longevity of the leather covered logo, I feel like one accidental ding against it and the leather could peel away. I love the look of the all black hardware Niki (especially that the logo appears to be the regular black metal), but I’m reading people have issues with the coating on the chain? I have an all black Kate and haven’t had any issues with it, but I’d be using this bag on a much more regular basis. I wish YSL had an all black Niki with the black metal logo and a gunmetal strap!
> 
> Any thoughts from longtime Niki owners?
> 
> PS - to vintage leather or to crinkled vintage leather?



The leather covered logo does have the potential to peel, but I dont’t know it would be so easy, others can comment. I have the all black and have not problems whatsoever with the hardware. I have the bag only since Fall but am not careful at all with it. I previously returned SL bags precisely because of chipping on the black hardware and I had just about given up on the brand and that type of hardware. But they must have tweaked it somehow, because if feels much more resilient now.

Crinkled or not is a matter of taste. I personally like the look of the crinkled vintage leather in the Niki, particularly the shine goes very well with the all black hw combination, plus I got this to be my throw around bag so it is good when the leather already looks battered....


----------



## ysllover88

It just came in the mail yesterday and I have got to say I am in LOVE with this bag! The medium is the perfect size for what I need to carry on a daily basis. The leather is soooo soft and supple. And while I love that, it is also a tiny concern that it may be too delicate? Does anyone have any recommendation for lamb skin leather protectors to use to give it a nice shield? I plan to use the purse pretty regularly as I head to work, court, errands, etc. So I want to keep it as protected as I can without having to baby it too much. 
Here’s a couple Picts I took of it so far


----------



## Handbagdds93

Just had to stop by to post photos of my new baby!! I actually thought that I had purchased the all black hardware version from farfetch, but once I opened it I realized I got the gunmetal hardware...I am still in love and going to keep!


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. I'm surprised at your choice. I like both bags, but the Niki is certainly more casual and everyday kind of bag. Have fun with it.


----------



## Grande Latte

I just love this photo of Kate Moss carrying her Niki. It's so casual and bad ass at the same time. The roominess of the bag must make it very functional too.


----------



## ysllover88

Grande Latte said:


> I just love this photo of Kate Moss carrying her Niki. It's so casual and bad ass at the same time. The roominess of the bag must make it very functional too.
> View attachment 4658602


While the edginess of the one carried by Kate Moss certainly seems to work for her, I really appreciated that SL brought out more smooth leather like the lamb skin one I got. It works for my personal style and day to day activities much more and I am a sucker for black and GHW which I couldn’t find in the edgier versions.


----------



## Yml11

Does anyone have insight into the colors listed on the Saks website for the medium Niki? Particularly Dusty Grey and Military Olive. Trying to not just default to black as usual.
Is the Dusty Grey more of a taupe than Fog? 
TIA


----------



## domates

Handbagdds93 said:


> Just had to stop by to post photos of my new baby!! I actually thought that I had purchased the all black hardware version from farfetch, but once I opened it I realized I got the gunmetal hardware...I am still in love and going to keep!
> View attachment 4658419
> View attachment 4658417



gorgeous bag! is this the small size or medium?


----------



## thepicklemonster

@ysllover88 I have the same one and am so glad I kept it.  I am loving it and get tons of compliments.  I haven’t used any kind of protector but probably should...


----------



## Grande Latte

Yml11 said:


> Does anyone have insight into the colors listed on the Saks website for the medium Niki? Particularly Dusty Grey and Military Olive. Trying to not just default to black as usual.
> Is the Dusty Grey more of a taupe than Fog?
> TIA



I was thinking could Dusty Grey be the same as Dark Smog? Then I have a Dark Smog mini Lou. But I was eyeing the navy, it's a really cool black alternative.


----------



## Yml11

Grande Latte said:


> I was thinking could Dusty Grey be the same as Dark Smog? Then I have a Dark Smog mini Lou. But I was eyeing the navy, it's a really cool black alternative.


It looked more tan than grey in most pics, and a lighter shade than Smog. I went with the Olive...now just waiting for delivery


----------



## EmmaPeel

Has anybody seen a granite Niki irl yet?

What do you think about the lighter colored Nikis in general? Does it work for this style or would you prefer darker colors?


----------



## Grande Latte

Yml11 said:


> It looked more tan than grey in most pics, and a lighter shade than Smog. I went with the Olive...now just waiting for delivery



Then please post lots of photos in daylight so we can see what YSL olive color is like! I feel like people should contribute more photos of their Nikis, so we can see what the variety of colors are available.


----------



## Grande Latte

On Net-A-Porter. Olive is this color.


----------



## EmmaPeel

I received my medium Niki (all black) a few days ago and I am so obsessed with it that I am already considering buying another one. 

Now I am torn between the baby and the large. Maybe the large would be the better choice because I already have a lot of smaller bags and probably I would get the most use out of a larger day bag.

@ the owners of the large size:

Do you use it regularly? Are you happy with your choice? How is the wear compared to the medium?


----------



## Handbagdds93

domates said:


> gorgeous bag! is this the small size or medium?


It is the Niki baby size! So far it fits all my essentials with plenty of room!


----------



## Grande Latte

EmmaPeel said:


> I received my medium Niki (all black) a few days ago and I am so obsessed with it that I am already considering buying another one.
> 
> Now I am torn between the baby and the large. Maybe the large would be the better choice because I already have a lot of smaller bags and probably I would get the most use out of a larger day bag.
> 
> @ the owners of the large size:
> 
> Do you use it regularly? Are you happy with your choice? How is the wear compared to the medium?



I think you meant the medium. Because isn't the large size, a shopper style bag? I think you'll get the most use out of the medium size.


----------



## Dannixtaylor

Hi all! I am considering getting either the Niki baby bag or Lou camera bag to travel with. Does anybody know how much the baby/small Niki weighs? I've looked everywhere but can't find anything

Thank you!


----------



## EmmaPeel

Grande Latte said:


> I think you meant the medium. Because isn't the large size, a shopper style bag? I think you'll get the most use out of the medium size.


I thought it was the large. Doesn’t the Niki come in three sizes? I saw the baby, the medium and a large in the boutique a few months ago (plus the WOC and the tote bag) as far as I remember correctly.

The large size could probably be practical for work or just for days I need to carry more with me.


----------



## Miss World

EmmaPeel said:


> I thought it was the large. Doesn’t the Niki come in three sizes? I saw the baby, the medium and a large in the boutique a few months ago (plus the WOC and the tote bag) as far as I remember correctly.
> 
> The large size could probably be practical for work or just for days I need to carry more with me.


Yes you are right! The Niki comes in size Baby, Medium and Large. It also comes in a Shopper tote style as well as a wallet on chain (WOC) and a crossbody belt bag.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

EmmaPeel said:


> I received my medium Niki (all black) a few days ago and I am so obsessed with it that I am already considering buying another one.
> 
> Now I am torn between the baby and the large. Maybe the large would be the better choice because I already have a lot of smaller bags and probably I would get the most use out of a larger day bag.
> 
> @ the owners of the large size:
> 
> Do you use it regularly? Are you happy with your choice? How is the wear compared to the medium?



I LOVE my large black on black Niki!!  Bought both medium & large last year.  Obsessed over which to keep, my 1st instinct was large and I'm so glad I stuck with it!  Just started using last week - shouldn't have waited so long!  It's comfortable on shoulder and cross body. I usually carry a tote too, on days I don't need the tote this bag is the perfect size for essentials and then some, including a water bottle and sunglasses case.  Baby is perfect size for events and travel.  I want it but am holding off, would love for there to be a baby Niki shopping tote.


----------



## Miss World

thepicklemonster said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the new lambskin vs original crinkled Niki?  After what seems like a lifetime of searching for the perfect everyday bag, I bought the lambskin one today.  I love it but am wondering whether I should have gotten the crinkled version.  The biggest selling point for me was that I wanted yellow gold hardware.  I love gold (all my jewelry is yellow gold and really wanted black with gold which doesn’t seem to exist on the crinkly leather. The lambskin version with gold also felt a little lighter to me.  But I’m worried that it makes the bag look so different and not as edgy/casual, which is part of why I love the Niki.  Any thoughts?  What I am looking for is an everyday cross-body bag that can take me from preschool drop-off to work (lawyer but I use a cloth tote for laptop and files) and errands.  Does the lambskin look okay on me compared to the other one?


Did you end up keeping the bag? I honestly think the lambskin with gold hardware looks absolutely amazing on you. The bag still looks edgy and cool because of your style. Lambskin ages so beautiful. I think it’s good that it can be dressed up too.


----------



## Yml11

The Olive arrived.
It’s shinier than it seems IRL.
Love the color, and I think it is more neutral than grey. 
Glad I didn’t go with my default black.


----------



## lilgirl

Debating between a medium Niki in fog or black croc embossed. Like the structure of the croc embossed but wonder if the leather will show scratches more? Any thoughts?


----------



## Grande Latte

Yml11 said:


> The Olive arrived.
> It’s shinier than it seems IRL.
> Love the color, and I think it is more neutral than grey.
> Glad I didn’t go with my default black.
> 
> View attachment 4663359
> View attachment 4663360



This is a nice versatile color. I also love the top you put on. Congrats on your new purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## EmmaPeel

I have worn my Niki every single day since it arrived.


----------



## craftybskt

leiraxu said:


> Long time lurker in the Niki thread... Have been eye-ing it for some time now and was really conflicted between dark smog in the baby size and taupe in medium size... Went for the taupe medium and received it yesterday! Completely in love with it and just wanted to thank everyone who have posted pics and shared info about this bag!! Some mod shots to share with everyone as well....
> 
> View attachment 4559022
> View attachment 4559023


I  love the Taupe!  How has it been wearing?  Color transfer?  Great choice!


----------



## Miss World

EmmaPeel said:


> I have worn my Niki every single day since it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4664601
> View attachment 4664602


Which size is this? Looks so great on you!


----------



## EmmaPeel

Miss World said:


> Which size is this? Looks so great on you!


Thank you so much. 

It is the medium size.


----------



## friedargh

I’d love your help choosing between the baby or medium in black, and also between black or normal gunmetal hardware?

In terms of size/colour the other comparable bag I have is a Prada diagramme cross body which can only fit the bare essentials (phone, cardholder, sunglasses) so I am looking for something that can carry a little bit more. I do think baby would be big enough for this but like the idea of being able to fit more if I need it. I would also normally wear cross body and I think the baby looks better than the medium worn cross body. 

As for hardware. I prefer the black hardware logo more than the leather covered, but am worried about the black chain coating. I mostly wear gold jewellery but think it could still work with the muted gunmetal hardware. 

Too many options! Interested particularly in thoughts on sizing. 

Apologies for the gym clothes and non-identical pose.... [emoji4]


----------



## Grande Latte

friedargh said:


> View attachment 4670226
> 
> 
> I’d love your help choosing between the baby or medium in black, and also between black or normal gunmetal hardware?
> 
> In terms of size/colour the other comparable bag I have is a Prada diagramme cross body which can only fit the bare essentials (phone, cardholder, sunglasses) so I am looking for something that can carry a little bit more. I do think baby would be big enough for this but like the idea of being able to fit more if I need it. I would also normally wear cross body and I think the baby looks better than the medium worn cross body.
> 
> As for hardware. I prefer the black hardware logo more than the leather covered, but am worried about the black chain coating. I mostly wear gold jewellery but think it could still work with the muted gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Too many options! Interested particularly in thoughts on sizing.
> 
> Apologies for the gym clothes and non-identical pose.... [emoji4]



If you already have a small Prada cross body, I would suggest getting the Niki in medium. Also because I see lots of celebrities wearing their Nikis in medium. Black looks visually smaller, so it would make the medium Niki look smaller than it actually is meanwhile you get to carry more stuff/ more functional. 

Hardware-wise? I really love black hardware than leather covered.


----------



## doni

friedargh said:


> View attachment 4670226
> 
> 
> I’d love your help choosing between the baby or medium in black, and also between black or normal gunmetal hardware?
> 
> In terms of size/colour the other comparable bag I have is a Prada diagramme cross body which can only fit the bare essentials (phone, cardholder, sunglasses) so I am looking for something that can carry a little bit more. I do think baby would be big enough for this but like the idea of being able to fit more if I need it. I would also normally wear cross body and I think the baby looks better than the medium worn cross body.
> 
> As for hardware. I prefer the black hardware logo more than the leather covered, but am worried about the black chain coating. I mostly wear gold jewellery but think it could still work with the muted gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Too many options! Interested particularly in thoughts on sizing.
> 
> Apologies for the gym clothes and non-identical pose.... [emoji4]



They are both good. I have the all-black in medium size, and I would suggest you go for that one.

That would offer you a bag that fits more than your Prada and that you can even use as work bag (it fits my ipad pro). When not packed to the full, because it is slouchy and not bulky, it feels smaller than it is. It is true that I wear mine more as a shoulder bag than cross body, but I am personally not into cross body. I also love it as a clutch, with the chains tucked in.

On the hardware, I first got the Niki with the gunmetal and I am very happy I changed to the all black. It is much more versatile for me, the gunmetal was too overpowering and to me it does not go at all with gold jewelry.  The wear has been very good, no chipping so far. With the leather covered logo, I had the impression that it might be prone to peeling. But that is just an impression as I did not keep it.


----------



## friedargh

doni said:


> They are both good. I have the all-black in medium size, and I would suggest you go for that one.
> 
> That would offer you a bag that fits more than your Prada and that you can even use as work bag (it fits my ipad pro). When not packed to the full, because it is slouchy and not bulky, it feels smaller than it is. It is true that I wear mine more as a shoulder bag than cross body, but I am personally not into cross body. I also love it as a clutch, with the chains tucked in.
> 
> On the hardware, I first got the Niki with the gunmetal and I am very happy I changed to the all black. It is much more versatile for me, the gunmetal was too overpowering and to me it does not go at all with gold jewelry.  The wear has been very good, no chipping so far. With the leather covered logo, I had the impression that it might be prone to peeling. But that is just an impression as I did not keep it.



Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

friedargh said:


> View attachment 4670226
> 
> 
> I’d love your help choosing between the baby or medium in black, and also between black or normal gunmetal hardware?
> 
> In terms of size/colour the other comparable bag I have is a Prada diagramme cross body which can only fit the bare essentials (phone, cardholder, sunglasses) so I am looking for something that can carry a little bit more. I do think baby would be big enough for this but like the idea of being able to fit more if I need it. I would also normally wear cross body and I think the baby looks better than the medium worn cross body.
> 
> As for hardware. I prefer the black hardware logo more than the leather covered, but am worried about the black chain coating. I mostly wear gold jewellery but think it could still work with the muted gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Too many options! Interested particularly in thoughts on sizing.
> 
> Apologies for the gym clothes and non-identical pose.... [emoji4]


Definitely the medium - gives you options different from your Prada.  You'll appreciate the flexibility to wear on shoulder or cross body.  It's very comfortable on the shoulder.  I like the black hardware.


----------



## Handbagdds93

friedargh said:


> View attachment 4670226
> 
> 
> I’d love your help choosing between the baby or medium in black, and also between black or normal gunmetal hardware?
> 
> In terms of size/colour the other comparable bag I have is a Prada diagramme cross body which can only fit the bare essentials (phone, cardholder, sunglasses) so I am looking for something that can carry a little bit more. I do think baby would be big enough for this but like the idea of being able to fit more if I need it. I would also normally wear cross body and I think the baby looks better than the medium worn cross body.
> 
> EDIT** I typically carry my phone, ysl wallet, sony earbuds case, key case, compact mirror, lip products, and sunglasses.  I can fit a small snack like a granola bar in there with these items...if you are looking for more room than that, then the medium makes more sense
> As for hardware. I prefer the black hardware logo more than the leather covered, but am worried about the black chain coating. I mostly wear gold jewellery but think it could still work with the muted gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Too many options! Interested particularly in thoughts on sizing.
> 
> Apologies for the gym clothes and non-identical pose.... [emoji4]




I am totally biased since I have the black Niki Baby with the gunmetal hard wear, but I just think its the perfect size for crossbody.   Its also so comfortable on the shoulder.   It's truly just the perfect everyday bag and I am so in love with it and continue to be excited that I have it.  I wear it with gold, silver, and rose gold jewelry, and I don't ever feel that it clashes.  I debated between the gunmetal and the black chain, and I ultimately preferred that the gunmetal was a little lighter across my body than the black chain, which I found just a tad too distracting.  I was also worried about the chipping.  Overall, the left one is just edgier...you know my preference 

EDIT**  I typically carry my phone, ysl flap wallet, sony earbuds case, key case, compact mirror, 2 lip products, and ran bans sunglasses in their case.  I can also fit a small snack like a granola bar.  If you need more room than this, then obviously the medium is the way to go,


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## friedargh

Thanks everyone for your responses to my Niki dilemma - I ended up choosing the baby with black hardware. 

While the medium was also beautiful and very practical, at the end of the day I liked how the mini looked on me more and I knew it would still be able to fit what I normally carry. I really hate carrying a heavy bag, so that was another factor - now that I’ve come home and actually filled the bag it has definitely cemented my decision!

As for hardware, the SA said black coating issues would be covered under warranty. I was also encouraged by some recent posts where people said this seems less of a problem now than before. I wanted something that would go with my whole wardrobe and knew I would always be thinking about black HW if I got the original. 

Can’t wait to give this a proper whirl. Also, how good is the magnetic pocket at the back!


----------



## Grande Latte

friedargh said:


> View attachment 4671862
> View attachment 4671863
> View attachment 4671864
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your responses to my Niki dilemma - I ended up choosing the baby with black hardware.
> 
> While the medium was also beautiful and very practical, at the end of the day I liked how the mini looked on me more and I knew it would still be able to fit what I normally carry. I really hate carrying a heavy bag, so that was another factor - now that I’ve come home and actually filled the bag it has definitely cemented my decision!
> 
> As for hardware, the SA said black coating issues would be covered under warranty. I was also encouraged by some recent posts where people said this seems less of a problem now than before. I wanted something that would go with my whole wardrobe and knew I would always be thinking about black HW if I got the original.
> 
> Can’t wait to give this a proper whirl. Also, how good is the magnetic pocket at the back!



Lovely pics. You totally rock the bag. 

Does it fit a full sized wallet? What can you fit in this bag? What will you usually carry in this bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

friedargh said:


> View attachment 4671862
> View attachment 4671863
> View attachment 4671864
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your responses to my Niki dilemma - I ended up choosing the baby with black hardware.
> 
> While the medium was also beautiful and very practical, at the end of the day I liked how the mini looked on me more and I knew it would still be able to fit what I normally carry. I really hate carrying a heavy bag, so that was another factor - now that I’ve come home and actually filled the bag it has definitely cemented my decision!
> 
> As for hardware, the SA said black coating issues would be covered under warranty. I was also encouraged by some recent posts where people said this seems less of a problem now than before. I wanted something that would go with my whole wardrobe and knew I would always be thinking about black HW if I got the original.
> 
> Can’t wait to give this a proper whirl. Also, how good is the magnetic pocket at the back!


This size looks great on you! And the black hardware is gorgeous. I think you made the right choice going with what you truly wanted. Definitely goes with your style


----------



## friedargh

Grande Latte said:


> Lovely pics. You totally rock the bag.
> 
> Does it fit a full sized wallet? What can you fit in this bag? What will you usually carry in this bag?



Thank you!

Yes it will fit a long wallet but you may have to tilt it to fit. 

I can fit what I carry on a day to day basis including
- zipped cardholder (I use this as a wallet)
- iPhone XR
- AirPods
- Rayban sunglasses case
- lip balm, small compact, lipstick

It could probably hold a few more bits and pieces as well. There is a useful review of the bag on this blog. http://www.thehappysloths.com/2018/...aby-bag-black-vintage-leather-review.html?m=1


----------



## BBcity

thepicklemonster said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the new lambskin vs original crinkled Niki?  After what seems like a lifetime of searching for the perfect everyday bag, I bought the lambskin one today.  I love it but am wondering whether I should have gotten the crinkled version.  The biggest selling point for me was that I wanted yellow gold hardware.  I love gold (all my jewelry is yellow gold and really wanted black with gold which doesn’t seem to exist on the crinkly leather. The lambskin version with gold also felt a little lighter to me.  But I’m worried that it makes the bag look so different and not as edgy/casual, which is part of why I love the Niki.  Any thoughts?  What I am looking for is an everyday cross-body bag that can take me from preschool drop-off to work (lawyer but I use a cloth tote for laptop and files) and errands.  Does the lambskin look okay on me compared to the other one?


Love the Lambskin Niki on you and also a big fan of Peloton!


----------



## Rani

friedargh said:


> View attachment 4671862
> View attachment 4671863
> View attachment 4671864
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your responses to my Niki dilemma - I ended up choosing the baby with black hardware.
> 
> While the medium was also beautiful and very practical, at the end of the day I liked how the mini looked on me more and I knew it would still be able to fit what I normally carry. I really hate carrying a heavy bag, so that was another factor - now that I’ve come home and actually filled the bag it has definitely cemented my decision!
> 
> As for hardware, the SA said black coating issues would be covered under warranty. I was also encouraged by some recent posts where people said this seems less of a problem now than before. I wanted something that would go with my whole wardrobe and knew I would always be thinking about black HW if I got the original.
> 
> Can’t wait to give this a proper whirl. Also, how good is the magnetic pocket at the back!


Love this on you, love the black hardware and size. Also it looks very versatile. Will this be an everyday bag for you or weekend bag?


----------



## Miss World

Rosie from band Blackpink with her blanc white YSL Niki bag.,


----------



## friedargh

Rani said:


> Love this on you, love the black hardware and size. Also it looks very versatile. Will this be an everyday bag for you or weekend bag?



Mainly for weekend use as I carry a lot to work (laptop, packed lunch/snacks and often gym gear, which all adds up very quickly and generally requires multiple bags that can withstand a beating).


----------



## w.r.l.

Prettyvogue said:


> Does the hardware on the Niki chip easily?  It seems just the logo is black and the straps are like ruthenium finish?


Hey there - I have the Niki woc black with black logo.  Love it and not having leather/bag issues.  The HUGE issue is after only 3 months of light use the logo that is leather wrapped is peeling horribly.  I would not recommend this bag or any bag with a leather wrapped logo. I got from My Teresa so I'm asking them to repair/replace/or credit.  Let's hope that they and YSL stand behind their bags quality.


----------



## w.r.l.

highend said:


> No


My niki woc black on black - leather wrapped logo is chipping and peeling away.  chain and rest of bag perfect.  only have had 3 months and use very carefully and am very unhappy and would not recommend any of the bags with leather wrapped logo


----------



## w.r.l.

chloebagfreak said:


> I just bought my Niki and I’m worried too! I never heard of a bag with leather peeling
> If this is the norm, that can’t be good for their business. I bought mine from Saks, so hopefully if it peels they will take it back or repair it.
> I love that shopping tote, and was considering getting it. Did it arrive peeled? Or was it after any use?
> Thanks


I posted below - my niki woc leather is peeling on the leather wrapped logo.  I've barely used it for 3 months and it looks terrible.  I would definitely return yours if the logo is leather wrapped.  i love the bag but am very unhappy with the quality of the leather wrapped logo and am hoping that ysl will repair/replace


----------



## w.r.l.

Beware of the leather wrapped logo.  Mine is peeling badly after only 3 months of use.  Rest of bag is perfect and amazing.  I have the Niki woc black on black.  would not recommend buying this bag at all with a leather wrapped logo.  It's an expensive bag and this is a quality issue that I'm hoping My teresa/
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 YSL will stand behind.


----------



## Miss World

Pollie-Jean said:


>


This version is so gorgeous!


----------



## landers379

Are the Niki bags ever included in the YSL semi annual sales?


----------



## mayr126

jclick said:


> Trying to decide between Niki mediums in black...
> 
> I’m worried about the longevity of the leather covered logo, I feel like one accidental ding against it and the leather could peel away. I love the look of the all black hardware Niki (especially that the logo appears to be the regular black metal), but I’m reading people have issues with the coating on the chain? I have an all black Kate and haven’t had any issues with it, but I’d be using this bag on a much more regular basis. I wish YSL had an all black Niki with the black metal logo and a gunmetal strap!
> 
> Any thoughts from longtime Niki owners?
> 
> PS - to vintage leather or to crinkled vintage leather?


I just purchased a medium Niki with black metal logo and gunmetal chain in vintage leather. Is that what you’re looking for?


----------



## craftybskt

I really like the look and ease of the YSL Niki; however, I'm having a hard time selecting a color! Anyone have photos of side by side comparison of: Gold Sand, Light Natural, Dusty Grey or Granite?


----------



## eggz716

landers379 said:


> Are the Niki bags ever included in the YSL semi annual sales?



There are some Niki’s in the Saks promo going on now, i saw a mini and a medium just now


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for this one :


----------



## craftybskt

Does anyone have the Niki in Gold Sand?  I'm trying to find a good comparison between gold sand and light natural.  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chiclawyer

craftybskt said:


> Does anyone have the Niki in Gold Sand?  I'm trying to find a good comparison between gold sand and light natural.
> Thanks in advance!


I ordered a medium Niki in gold sand from Saks a few weeks ago (see mod shots below taken in my office, which has a mix of artificial and natural light). I didn’t love the color irl and ended up returning it. I felt like it needed to be lighter—the color is sort of a dull nude and doesn’t look great in the wrinkled shiny vintage leather (it might look better in smooth lambskin). Just my opinion though! I ended up ordering a niki in off white from ssense—it’s arriving this week so I will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## craftybskt

chiclawyer said:


> I ordered a medium Niki in gold sand from Saks a few weeks ago (see mod shots below taken in my office, which has a mix of artificial and natural light). I didn’t love the color irl and ended up returning it. I felt like it needed to be lighter—the color is sort of a dull nude and doesn’t look great in the wrinkled shiny vintage leather (it might look better in smooth lambskin). Just my opinion though! I ended up ordering a niki in off white from ssense—it’s arriving this week so I will post pics when it arrives!


Yes, please post pictures of the off white one that you get.  It is the color "light natural"? Looking forward to seeing what you think.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Minie26

Pollie-Jean said:


>


wow love the left one
it's gorgeous!


----------



## craftybskt

Ordered the Niki from SSense sale at 20% off.  The website states "taupe", but the tag states "sand".  Love the bag, but not in love with this color.  Will be sending back and trying another color.  The last photo is in full sunlight (through a window).


----------



## SushiLover

Pollie-Jean said:


>


the moc crock is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craftybskt

chocolateolive said:


> Baby size fits all the essentials! Also think all bags should come with the back pocket now for easy in and out access for your phone.


Is this the "granite" color?  Do you have more pictures..in natural light?  Thank you!


----------



## Mazuda

lisag said:


> Hi has anyone noticed that their Niki bag has a plastic or Laminated smell? If so did this smell fade with use?
> I love this bag but have allergies!! Thanks for any help!


Yes it did at first.  But the smell becomes the regular leather smell after a while.


----------



## chiclawyer

craftybskt said:


> Yes, please post pictures of the off white one that you get.  It is the color "light natural"? Looking forward to seeing what you think.



Here’s the medium Niki that I ordered from ssense. Ssense calls it “off white” but indicates that the manufacturer color is “soft cream.” It’s definitely an off-white, but it’s not as warm toned as the stock photo on ssense.com. I absolutely love this color, it’s gorgeous against the gunmetal chain. All pics were taken in natural light. 

Here’s a link to the exact bag I ordered (although it appears to be sold out atm): 
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/off-white-medium-niki-bag/4734221


----------



## craftybskt

chiclawyer said:


> Here’s the medium Niki that I ordered from ssense. Ssense calls it “off white” but indicates that the manufacturer color is “soft cream.” It’s definitely an off-white, but it’s not as warm toned as the stock photo on ssense.com. I absolutely love this color, it’s gorgeous against the gunmetal chain. All pics were taken in natural light.
> 
> Here’s a link to the exact bag I ordered (although it appears to be sold out atm):
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/off-white-medium-niki-bag/4734221


Oh the color is stunning!  Both elegant and edgy at the same time!


----------



## Ettenom

Hi! I got this Niki baby secondhand so I'm not sure if it's legit or not. Anything would help... Thanks.


----------



## Miss World

craftybskt said:


> Ordered the Niki from SSense sale at 20% off.  The website states "taupe", but the tag states "sand".  Love the bag, but not in love with this color.  Will be sending back and trying another color.  The last photo is in full sunlight (through a window).


I think it's such a beautiful colour, very neutral and wearable.


----------



## NowVoyager

craftybskt said:


> Ordered the Niki from SSense sale at 20% off.  The website states "taupe", but the tag states "sand".  Love the bag, but not in love with this color.  Will be sending back and trying another color.  The last photo is in full sunlight (through a window).


That color is beautiful and a great neutral!  Of course it has to work for you, but I love it!


----------



## siworae

I didn't care much for this style until I saw it in person. I'm loving the pics posted in this thread!  Hopefully, this will be my next YSL purchase. With the uncertainty of the future at the moment,  I'm waiting on making any luxury purchases until things get back to normal.


----------



## craftybskt

At long last!  The exact shade of light grey I was looking for- "Granite".  I am thrilled with the splurge!  My first handbag with a shoulder chain strap.




1st photo in incandescent light.
2nd photo in natural light
3rd photo in LED light.


----------



## margcl

Just got a Niki baby in crema with gold hardware in! Planning on using it as an every day bag, so hopefully I find myself reaching for it. The strap is too long but I'll be clipping the chain shorter.

Ignore the messy closet, we're getting ready to renovate (as soon as we feel safe letting people in which might be a while[emoji28])

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## craftybskt

mfc103 said:


> Just got a Niki baby in crema with gold hardware in! Planning on using it as an every day bag, so hopefully I find myself reaching for it. The strap is too long but I'll be clipping the chain shorter.
> 
> Ignore the messy closet, we're getting ready to renovate (as soon as we feel safe letting people in which might be a while[emoji28])
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724774
> View attachment 4724775
> View attachment 4724776
> View attachment 4724777


Its beautiful!


----------



## chocolateolive

mfc103 said:


> Just got a Niki baby in crema with gold hardware in! Planning on using it as an every day bag, so hopefully I find myself reaching for it. The strap is too long but I'll be clipping the chain shorter.
> 
> Ignore the messy closet, we're getting ready to renovate (as soon as we feel safe letting people in which might be a while[emoji28])
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724774
> View attachment 4724775
> View attachment 4724776
> View attachment 4724777


Love this bag in the lambskin. Is the lambskin very delicate or slightly coated?


----------



## PinkTulip

I've been looking at the Niki for a few months. I even bought one in Dusty Grey, but the color looked a flat for what I wanted. I have so many black bags--does anyone have or seen a Niki in Dark Smog?? What are your thoughts?


----------



## missmythology

PinkTulip said:


> I've been looking at the Niki for a few months. I even bought one in Dusty Grey, but the color looked a flat for what I wanted. I have so many black bags--does anyone have or seen a Niki in Dark Smog?? What are your thoughts?


I have a baby Niki in dark smog, it is awesome! Has some blueish undertones I think.. but it seems to be sold out recently, maybe they stopped producing this colour ? but the last time I looked was about ten days ago...


----------



## Miss World

Nice shot of the Saint Laurent Niki at fashion week


----------



## sunshine_73

Hey ladies- I also could not decide on the nude colour ranges, so ordered three different ones. From left to right: golden sand, light natural and granite


----------



## nycxonyc

If anyone has the chain wallet version of this bag can you post it??? Thanks!


----------



## Miss World

sunshine_73 said:


> Hey ladies- I also could not decide on the nude colour ranges, so ordered three different ones. From left to right: golden sand, light natural and granite


Wow! Beautiful neutral shades. Are you keeping all of them or trying to decide which one to keep?


----------



## Miss World

katcook213 said:


> If anyone has the chain wallet version of this bag can you post it??? Thanks!


Here are just some pictures of the YSL Niki Wallet on Chain bag. I don’t know how much it can hold unfortunately.


----------



## nycxonyc

Miss World said:


> Here are just some pictures of the YSL Niki Wallet on Chain bag. I don’t know how much it can hold unfortunately.


I just ordered it in Smog Grey off of Selfridges for 300 less. It looks like it can hold everything I need  Will lyk thanks!


----------



## margcl

chocolateolive said:


> Love this bag in the lambskin. Is the lambskin very delicate or slightly coated?


I think it's slightly coated, not much though. It feels more coated than like Chanel lambskin at least, and I also sprayed it with some protectant/water resistant spray. Hope that helps!


----------



## Luxe_lin

Anyone have an authentic medium niki in black vintage leather? Can u please post detail pictures of your bag: entire front from distance, serial number, all hardware and engravings, all stamps, front logo, zipper head marking? I am in the process of getting a preloved one and would like to compare the pictures side by side.


----------



## Luxe_lin

Also does anyone know a good online authenticator for ysl? There are many I find out there who are only good for certain brands like LV and Chanel.


----------



## pandalover1119

Hi everyone! First time YSL poster here  I was wondering if anyone could let me know the weight of the medium size Niki bag? I’m looking for a lightweight bag but worried that the chains will make it heavier. Thank you!!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Hi everyone, long post.  I need your advice please.  I only wear black bags.  Gold or black hardware, never silver.  I have the large Niki in black w/ black hardware.  I love it.  The style, vibe, everything.  Have wanted the chain wallet, don't want to have 2 of the same combo.  The croc (flat or shiny) is nice but have only seen it with silver hardware.  I bought this embossed one on sale from MyTheresa (Saks also shows online) knowing it's textured w/ black hardware.  It's quite lightweight, almost feels like fabric.  The description states lambskin with calf trim and the inside flap is suede.  The box shows "Niki London Light Lame'Tufo".  I'm afraid it can look like sequins.  What are the chances it's not leather?
I do like having a bag that's not as widely distributed.  I'll wear it with everything, including jeans, even if the texture makes it more on the dressy side. Had been hoping for a suede release, so far have only seen the medium in suede.   Link and pics below.  Your opinion is appreciated.

https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/saint-laurent-niki-mini-embossed-leather-shoulder-bag-1323107.html


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone can help with this niki on Charlotte Casiraghi, is it medium or large?  I love the way it looks.  I don't know why the pictures are not showing, but if you copy and paste link you can see the pics.  Thanks!!

charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7506&fullsize=1
charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7562&fullsize=1
charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7566&fullsize=1
charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7569&fullsize=1
charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7570&fullsize=1
charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7514&fullsize=1


----------



## nycxonyc

Love the chain wallet version! Here's mine


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone can help with this niki on Charlotte Casiraghi, is it medium or large?  I love the way it looks.  I don't know why the pictures are not showing, but if you copy and paste link you can see the pics.  Thanks!!
> 
> charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7506&fullsize=1
> charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7562&fullsize=1
> charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7566&fullsize=1
> charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7569&fullsize=1
> charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7570&fullsize=1
> charlottemonaco.sosugary.com/displayimage.php?pid=7514&fullsize=1



It looks like the large.  To try to determine sizing I use fabric, paper, cardboard, etc with the bag measurements to get an idea of size.


----------



## SystarSystem

chanelfendi said:


> I got the Niki body/belt bag and I love it. My first YSL purchase and I’m going to really enjoy carrying this bag while I’m out and about. You can carry the bag on the waist, as a cross body and the strap is long enough to carry on the shoulder both doubled and single. I love that it has a snap closer and a zipper!   The bag is also selling fast the SA told me, so I was excited to get one right away.


I just bought the Niki Waist Bag yesterday and though I haven't used it yet, I love it!! I bought it totally on impulse and did not research it at all (completely unlike me to not research first lol). When I got home tried to look for reviews of it online but could only find one YouTube video, and it's not even listed on the Saint Laurent website anymore.

Wondering how your Niki is faring in terms of wear and tear and if you're still smitten with it


----------



## eggz716

Beautiful!! I tried the black lambskin in the baby size and it was so dreamy  How have you been liking the bag so far? is the white good for everyday still? 



mfc103 said:


> Just got a Niki baby in crema with gold hardware in! Planning on using it as an every day bag, so hopefully I find myself reaching for it. The strap is too long but I'll be clipping the chain shorter.
> 
> Ignore the messy closet, we're getting ready to renovate (as soon as we feel safe letting people in which might be a while[emoji28])
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724774
> View attachment 4724775
> View attachment 4724776
> View attachment 4724777


----------



## Carrierae

Absolutely in love! I even received a YSL box from Net-a-Porter!


----------



## Carrierae

I’ve been loving my new Niki so much. It’s such a great crossbody. I’ve worn it every day this week!


----------



## Miss World

Carrierae said:


> I’ve been loving my new Niki so much. It’s such a great crossbody. I’ve worn it every day this week!
> 
> View attachment 4768995


You look so great with the bag and outfit! You're actually making me want to get the bag!


----------



## missjesf

Joining the Niki club with this green number! Snagged this from the Nordstrom sale. Olive Niki WOC


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Hi everyone, long post.  I need your advice please.  I only wear black bags.  Gold or black hardware, never silver.  I have the large Niki in black w/ black hardware.  I love it.  The style, vibe, everything.  Have wanted the chain wallet, don't want to have 2 of the same combo.  The croc (flat or shiny) is nice but have only seen it with silver hardware.  I bought this embossed one on sale from MyTheresa (Saks also shows online) knowing it's textured w/ black hardware.  It's quite lightweight, almost feels like fabric.  The description states lambskin with calf trim and the inside flap is suede.  The box shows "Niki London Light Lame'Tufo".  I'm afraid it can look like sequins.  What are the chances it's not leather?
> I do like having a bag that's not as widely distributed.  I'll wear it with everything, including jeans, even if the texture makes it more on the dressy side. Had been hoping for a suede release, so far have only seen the medium in suede.   Link and pics below.  Your opinion is appreciated.
> 
> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/saint-laurent-niki-mini-embossed-leather-shoulder-bag-1323107.html


I returned the bag.  Even at 40% off, I don't love it.  It's too sparkly and the treated lambskin doesn't feel like leather.  Was hoping it was the black crinkle leather that matches my Lou Lou boots.  Off to find something else to obsess over...


----------



## Newbie2016

Niki wallet on chain in Dark Smog...


----------



## doni

Miss World said:


> Nice shot of the Saint Laurent Niki at fashion week


Nice. That’s the one I have and that’s how I wear it most of the time!


----------



## jse223

Oops mistake post


----------



## l.ch.

Carrierae said:


> I’ve been loving my new Niki so much. It’s such a great crossbody. I’ve worn it every day this week!
> 
> View attachment 4768995


Hi! Beautiful bag! Very edgy! 
like your shoes! Can you please share the brand?


----------



## IntheOcean

Carrierae said:


> Absolutely in love! I even received a YSL box from Net-a-Porter!
> 
> View attachment 4766033


 Such beautiful details! This bag always seemed a bit boring to me, but with those tiny studs, it's soooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Carrierae

l.ch. said:


> Hi! Beautiful bag! Very edgy!
> like your shoes! Can you please share the brand?



They are Sorels. The Kinectics in Sage...I think.


----------



## Carrierae

IntheOcean said:


> Such beautiful details! This bag always seemed a bit boring to me, but with those tiny studs, it's soooo beautiful! Congrats!



Yes! The studs have turned me from I kinda like it, to I really love this bag. I have worn it as my daily bag since I've gotten it. I also like that the leather is smoother and not as much wrinkling like their standard one. I've been extremely happy with my minimalistic bag!


----------



## l.ch.

Carrierae said:


> They are Sorels. The Kinectics in Sage...I think.


Thanks! Will try to find them. Are they comfortable?


----------



## eggz716

l.ch. said:


> Thanks! Will try to find them. Are they comfortable?



I have sorel kinetics in a beige/gold, very comfy!


----------



## Carrierae

l.ch. said:


> Thanks! Will try to find them. Are they comfortable?



Yes! I have many pairs in different styles of the Kinectic - 2 pairs of the original strap style and 3 pairs of the lace-up. I will say if you have narrow feet, try the lace-up version. I do like those the best as they are snugger to my feet. The original strap ones do run about a half size large, so please size down. I had a previous version of the sage, but I believe the current version is very similar with a camo back.

I'm wearing these today.

These are the original version.

I also like this new version. The white is more cream-colored and they aren't as chunky.


----------



## l.ch.

Carrierae said:


> Yes! I have many pairs in different styles of the Kinectic - 2 pairs of the original strap style and 3 pairs of the lace-up. I will say if you have narrow feet, try the lace-up version. I do like those the best as they are snugger to my feet. The original strap ones do run about a half size large, so please size down. I had a previous version of the sage, but I believe the current version is very similar with a camo back.
> 
> I'm wearing these today.
> 
> These are the original version.
> 
> I also like this new version. The white is more cream-colored and they aren't as chunky.





Carrierae said:


> Yes! I have many pairs in different styles of the Kinectic - 2 pairs of the original strap style and 3 pairs of the lace-up. I will say if you have narrow feet, try the lace-up version. I do like those the best as they are snugger to my feet. The original strap ones do run about a half size large, so please size down. I had a previous version of the sage, but I believe the current version is very similar with a camo back.
> 
> I'm wearing these today.
> 
> These are the original version.
> 
> I also like this new version. The white is more cream-colored and they aren't as chunky.


 Thank you both!


----------



## l.ch.

Oops, sorry, something went wrong with the multiquote....
I meant thank you both, @Carrierae and @eggz716!


----------



## Guuci4Me

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> I returned the bag.  Even at 40% off, I don't love it.  It's too sparkly and the treated lambskin doesn't feel like leather.  Was hoping it was the black crinkle leather that matches my Lou Lou boots.  Off to find something else to obsess over...


I just got mine from Saks. I love it. Will definitely be keeping it.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Guuci4Me said:


> I just got mine from Saks. I love it. Will definitely be keeping it.


Oh good.  Saks price is great!


----------



## Sej23

Absolutely in love with my new Niki (black medium croc embossed) and has to share her! 

The horizontal bump in the middle of the front is because I had my kindle in the front interior pocket, which I’m going to stop doing after seeing this pic.


----------



## Anesthestia

Sej23 said:


> Absolutely in love with my new Niki (black medium croc embossed) and has to share her!
> 
> The horizontal bump in the middle of the front is because I had my kindle in the front interior pocket, which I’m going to stop doing after seeing this pic.
> 
> View attachment 4783640


I've been staring at that combination, is that black hardware as well? Love the bag. I was wondering if they did croc-embossed in regular silver hardware, but I think it's only out in black hardware? 

*Question: For those of you who own the croc-embossed Niki, is the croc-embossed leather heavier in weight than the regular crinkled calfskin? *


----------



## Sej23

Anesthestia said:


> I've been staring at that combination, is that black hardware as well? Love the bag. I was wondering if they did croc-embossed in regular silver hardware, but I think it's only out in black hardware?
> 
> *Question: For those of you who own the croc-embossed Niki, is the croc-embossed leather heavier in weight than the regular crinkled calfskin? *



The hardware is black! The logo is leather not metal. I love it because it goes with silver or gold jewelry and I wear both. I don’t think I’ve seen the croc embossed bag with silver or gold hardware but I was honestly only considering black when thinking about the different leathers not only because of the versatility but because I think it gives the bag the edgy Saint Laurent vibe. 

As for the weight, I can’t tell you for sure but I would guess there’s a negligible if any difference between this and regular leather since it’s just a different texture. Maybe some of the department store listings for the bag include weight?


----------



## Mgtoby3

MontaukWaves said:


> I've been wondering the same, about the all black Niki! I hope not, or at least that they'll bring it back again.


I just bought the Niki Baby bag in all black on Harrod's website.


----------



## Mgtoby3

mayr126 said:


> I just purchased a medium Niki with black metal logo and gunmetal chain in vintage leather. Is that what you’re looking for?


I just bought this too. I ordered it from Harrod's but now I'm wondering if this is a special edition bc everyone else is talking about the leather logo?  Also -- do you know if the leather is a little more shiny than the leather logo versions? Im trying to decide if I should return and try another style.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Emgee2016

Hi! I am contemplating buying this bag. I tried it out in-store and it feels like it could get pretty heavy very easily. The chains give it a good amount of weight but I was just curious... for those of you who own it- does it get heavy/weigh you down when carrying throughout the day?


----------



## nycxonyc

Emgee2016 said:


> Hi! I am contemplating buying this bag. I tried it out in-store and it feels like it could get pretty heavy very easily. The chains give it a good amount of weight but I was just curious... for those of you who own it- does it get heavy/weigh you down when carrying throughout the day?


Not really!


----------



## Emgee2016

I am obsessed with this color. Does anyone have it?


----------



## sagittariusjt

decided to finally buy the all-black medium, loooooove the sheen & understated look


----------



## doni

Mgtoby3 said:


> I just bought this too. I ordered it from Harrod's but now I'm wondering if this is a special edition bc everyone else is talking about the leather logo?  Also -- do you know if the leather is a little more shiny than the leather logo versions? Im trying to decide if I should return and try another style.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


The all black comes with a black metal logo. The croc embossed comes with the leather covered logo.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Hi all!  Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Niki in the suede version?  I've eyed the Niki bag for a while but none of them really sang to me until I saw this one today in the seasalt color on My Theresa:





__





						mytheresa.com
					

Saint Laurent has become synonymous with powerful femininity, demonstrated by this season’s collection. Shop the latest edit for women online at Mytheresa.




					www.mytheresa.com
				




I'm also torn generally between the Niki and the Sunset (saw this one also in Suede - must be craving fall and cooler weather ha https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/sai...her-shoulder-bag-1576533.html?catref=category ) generally if anyone has experience between the two bags.  I know they definitely serve very different functions!

I also just moved to Seattle so probably looking at suede bags is silly, but I also assume there's waterproofing sprays that work for these types of bags?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dcheung

Does anyone have experience with the new white lambskin Niki? How does it hold up? Interested but worried about the durability / color transfer / scratches!


----------



## dcheung

Hi guys, I have a 28cm / 11 inch macbook. I know that the medium niki is 28cm. I was wondering if any of you have the M and the 11 inch macbook. Does it fit? If yes, does it fit with a slim leather case?


----------



## Lilbbpig

beckixlee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought a YSL Niki baby bag in vintage black leather off a resale site. I’m second guessing authenticity. If you have one, what is the serial # inside of the bag on yours? The one I just purchased is shown in the photo I posted. Help give me piece of mind please! ❤


The pic showing the SL wording around the metal ring is a giveaway for being a counterfeit, the genuine version does not have the words iodized in black, suggest you return it asap for your money back.


----------



## olilio

w.r.l. said:


> Beware of the leather wrapped logo.  Mine is peeling badly after only 3 months of use.  Rest of bag is perfect and amazing.  I have the Niki woc black on black.  would not recommend buying this bag at all with a leather wrapped logo.  It's an expensive bag and this is a quality issue that I'm hoping My teresa/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674713
> View attachment 4674712
> View attachment 4674713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL will stand behind.


Hi, I'm thinking about getting the medium size in the gold sand colour but I hate that it will wear so badly especially on a lighther colour. How did you go with this bag? is it considered a defect?  Would YSL replace the logo if i wears down through the leather within 12 months? I love the bag but its alot to spend if it starts to look ratty after a few months. Any feedback would be appreciated.  thanks


----------



## jaylvlove

Emgee2016 said:


> I am obsessed with this color. Does anyone have it?
> View attachment 4821508


 I would go see it in person, because I was going to purchase it, but the colour in person was so different that I didn't


----------



## BBcity

Emgee2016 said:


> I am obsessed with this color. Does anyone have it?
> View attachment 4821508


It’s a really nice Cognac color in person. The leather is amazing. I’m a little worried about the leather logo peeling as it does seem delicate.


----------



## fabdiva

ATLbagaddict said:


> Hi all!  Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Niki in the suede version?  I've eyed the Niki bag for a while but none of them really sang to me until I saw this one today in the seasalt color on My Theresa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent has become synonymous with powerful femininity, demonstrated by this season’s collection. Shop the latest edit for women online at Mytheresa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also torn generally between the Niki and the Sunset (saw this one also in Suede - must be craving fall and cooler weather ha https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/sai...her-shoulder-bag-1576533.html?catref=category ) generally if anyone has experience between the two bags.  I know they definitely serve very different functions!
> 
> I also just moved to Seattle so probably looking at suede bags is silly, but I also assume there's waterproofing sprays that work for these types of bags?  Thanks in advance!


I'm curious as to which did you decide to purchase.  I really love both and torn between the two.


----------



## Bel83

Hi I am keen to get a Niki in medium but I am very concern about the quality including the coating on the YSL logo/signature. I am not extremely rough with my bags but generally I do believe that they should be used and not required too much pampering. Also I am planning to get the large flap wallet too. Does anyone has issues with that? I read in other forum and threads that stitching and peeling does happen after a couple of use. I am in Australia. Has anyone dealt with SL if there is any issues? LV is pretty good with customer service in my opinion and will try to resolve issues as quickly as possible.


----------



## Bel83

doni said:


> My black Niki. I returned the green, beautiful but this is more functional for me. Such a practical bag!
> 
> View attachment 4612020


Can you tell me how is ur bag holding up? Any issues? is the YSL initial leather coated? How are the metal straps?Do they discolour?


----------



## Bel83

EmmaPeel said:


> I have worn my Niki every single day since it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4664601
> View attachment 4664602


How is ur bag holding up? Any issues? I am concern with the leather coated initial chip or peel?


----------



## EmmaPeel

Bel83 said:


> How is ur bag holding up? Any issues? I am concern with the leather coated initial chip or peel?


The initial is not leather coated on the all black niki, it is black metal.
I didn‘t notice any chipping, the bag holds up very well!


----------



## doni

Bel83 said:


> Can you tell me how is ur bag holding up? Any issues? is the YSL initial leather coated? How are the metal straps?Do they discolour?


Yes, some issues. The main is that the round corners of the front pocket part are peeling (but surprisingly the corners of the bottom not, which makes me think it is the chains causing the damage). There is also some decoloration at the top of the chain (only the top 4 or 5 chain links), and on those kind of nail heads in the logo (mine is not leather coated).

To keep in mind, I used this bag quite a bit and was pretty rough with it. I took it traveling frequently and it was my bag of choice in rain and snow (I stopped using it come the Summer). The leather has withstood this pretty well and if you are careful with it you can keep it in better condition than I did. But SL quality is what it is (and I find this bag better made than other SL bags).

That said, I am now partying ways with it. It served me well for a situation in my life that required traveling and is now over, and it is my rough weather bag, so it will deteriorate fast if I keep using it. The other thing that bothers me are the chains. They are very heavy. So in terms of style this bag goes perfect with my shiny Moncler puffer, but I am afraid if I keep using them together the chains will damage the coat. So basically, it was never a forever bag for me and it is time for it to go.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

fabdiva said:


> I'm curious as to which did you decide to purchase.  I really love both and torn between the two.


Still haven't pulled the trigger on a new bag yet!  I'm all over the map with what I want really, so trying to narrow it down.  Let me know if you end up getting either as well!


----------



## Miss World

BBcity said:


> It’s a really nice Cognac color in person. The leather is amazing. I’m a little worried about the leather logo peeling as it does seem delicate.
> 
> View attachment 4833136


That is such a gorgeous shade! It's a beautiful balance of beige and tan. Just gorgeous!


----------



## fabdiva

ATLbagaddict said:


> Still haven't pulled the trigger on a new bag yet!  I'm all over the map with what I want really, so trying to narrow it down.  Let me know if you end up getting either as well!


Will do. I think I’m going to do the cognac suede Nikki. That cream suede scares me !


----------



## Bel83

darlinga said:


> Here’s mine! My first YSL and I love it. Medium Niki. It’s edgy and casual and just freaking adorable.  Relaxing at the pool.
> 
> View attachment 4159844


Is your initials metal or leather coated? How is the bag holding up?


----------



## nycxonyc

My NIKI CHAIN WALLET has the leather logo. Unfortunately I looked down at the logo today and it is peeling on the bottom corner. Does anyone have experience getting this repaired at YSL? I bought this from SELFRIDGES btw. Thank you!


----------



## stylebeautybible

Hi all! I'm considering buying the Niki in medium, can anyone tell me if it fits a S'well water bottle? I have the smaller 17 oz bottle, and am looking for a bag that can fit it. Much appreciated!


----------



## Swangudom

Just got Niki baby in all black. Perfect for my everyday essentials. I'm innlove


----------



## Whysladdict

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> I returned the bag.  Even at 40% off, I don't love it.  It's too sparkly and the treated lambskin doesn't feel like leather.  Was hoping it was the black crinkle leather that matches my Lou Lou boots.  Off to find something else to obsess over...


Who said YSL niki is a lambskin bag? It’s a calfskin bag.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Whysladdict said:


> Who said YSL niki is a lambskin bag? It’s a calfskin bag.
> 
> View attachment 4855980


Niki comes in different leathers.  The chain wallet I bought was was a textured lambskin.  Look at the pictures.


----------



## SChuong

Swangudom said:


> Just got Niki baby in all black. Perfect for my everyday essentials. I'm innlove
> 
> View attachment 4855099


is this the medium? gorgeous!


----------



## Swangudom

SChuong said:


> is this the medium? gorgeous!


This is the baby.  smaller than medium


----------



## Minie26

does anyone know if they have different type of leather for the vintage calfskin? there are some that is more crinkled aged vintage look and some more glossy but not so crinkled ?

on ysl website it looks so dry and matte.. i'm so confused


----------



## Minie26

has anyone seen the niki in marine color ? does it look like this pic?


----------



## Minie26

Newbie2016 said:


> View attachment 4642923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Niki in Marine...color changes based on lighting


hi there
may i ask
is this color accurate?
thank you


----------



## holycooooow

BBcity said:


> It’s a really nice Cognac color in person. The leather is amazing. I’m a little worried about the leather logo peeling as it does seem delicate.
> 
> View attachment 4833136



Is this the “light burnt” color? How is it holding up so far and do you still love it?


----------



## Newbie2016

Minie26 said:


> hi there
> may i ask
> is this color accurate?
> thank you
> View attachment 4864959


Close I would say...it's a deep marine blue.  In sunlight the blue shows up more and the color does slightly shift based on lighting.


----------



## paruparo

nycxonyc said:


> My NIKI CHAIN WALLET has the leather logo. Unfortunately I looked down at the logo today and it is peeling on the bottom corner. Does anyone have experience getting this repaired at YSL? I bought this from SELFRIDGES btw. Thank you!


 
Same thing happened to my brand new Nolita. I took it back to the store and got a diff bag. Still with a leather covered logo though, and unfortunately, the SA told me it has been reported to be a common issue.... I guess, just be extra, extra careful with what the bag rubs against


----------



## Bel83

paruparo said:


> Same thing happened to my brand new Nolita. I took it back to the store and got a diff bag. Still with a leather covered logo though, and unfortunately, the SA told me it has been reported to be a common issue.... I guess, just be extra, extra careful with what the bag rubs against


Agree. My SA told me the same so that’s why I haven’t pulled the trigger. My SA mentioned that you could bring it back if under warranty for repair. But I am in Australia. Not sure about the rest of the world.


----------



## reangai

Does anyone have the Niki in lambskin and can talk about the wear and tear of the bag? I'm keen to get it in black lambskin because of the gold hardware but am worried about how easy it will get scratched... I understand the crinkled leather can be used more heavy-handed but haven't seen many reviews about the lambskin version. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## jaylvlove

reangai said:


> Does anyone have the Niki in lambskin and can talk about the wear and tear of the bag? I'm keen to get it in black lambskin because of the gold hardware but am worried about how easy it will get scratched... I understand the crinkled leather can be used more heavy-handed but haven't seen many reviews about the lambskin version. Any thoughts would be appreciated!



I was in the store looking at the black lambskin Niki and the SA did say it was a delicate leather and can get scratched easily. I do think the crinkled leather is more durable and you wouldn't be able to see scratches as easily


----------



## reangai

Thanks! That’s what I heard from my SA too but wasn’t sure how true is that. Because I saw on review videos that other lambskin bags from ysl such as the Lou Lou, the wear and tear was surprisingly minimal and held up well after a year. So was hoping that the niki would be in similar case!


----------



## Lilbbpig

I got the niki medium in crinkled black leather since the start of Sept n hv used it nonstop with no babying n its held up really well in terms of durability n love how the treated leather almost seems waterproof.

It houses a decent amount n what I usually inside the main compartment is a mini umbrella under 150grams, a small sized utensil set, huge SS8+ phone. The front side pocket houses my old skool corded headphones n pack of tissue. The back magnetic pocket i keep my card sized wallet. I love the intuitive design in that i can pretty much operate the bag with 1 hand. Another bonus is its versality as shown here w everything from gymwear to workwear to casual wear it truly goes w everything.

I chose the black on black since I dont like conspicupus labelling n branding so the ysl logo is very lowkey n not screaming look at me Im a ysl bag lol. Black also hides stains well.

Major gripe tho n this is actually very important is that those dang chains are xtremely heavy esp if you wear it xbody its got a nasty habit of digging into your shoulders if your top is thin n Ive felt sore sometimes after having it on my shoulder for prolonged walks about think 45mins to 60mins. The bag also becomes a substantial rock of a haul if you put anything additional to what Ive described.


----------



## sugarysoul

Mandu79 said:


> I have just ordered this bag and wondered if anyone had any experience they could share about wear on the leather? It’s matte croc embossed leather.  I love the look but not sure if I’d be better with the more patent finish?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 4373928


Hi! Do you still have this bag? How is it holding up?


----------



## christine1126

Sej23 said:


> Absolutely in love with my new Niki (black medium croc embossed) and has to share her!
> 
> The horizontal bump in the middle of the front is because I had my kindle in the front interior pocket, which I’m going to stop doing after seeing this pic.
> 
> View attachment 4783640


Hi! I just received this same bag.. but i'm worried about wear & tear. How's it holding up for you?


----------



## sammehbutt

Has anyone ever tried fitting a Macbook Pro 13 inch in the large Niki?


----------



## micahanne

Bel83 said:


> Agree. My SA told me the same so that’s why I haven’t pulled the trigger. My SA mentioned that you could bring it back if under warranty for repair. But I am in Australia. Not sure about the rest of the world.


hi! have you bought the bag yet? I'm debating about one too in Fog with the leather covered metal. its at 30% off size large, which is so hard to find on sale (for me at least).. im still debating if i should wait or if its worth it given the peeling on the logo.


----------



## Bel83

micahanne said:


> hi! have you bought the bag yet? I'm debating about one too in Fog with the leather covered metal. its at 30% off size large, which is so hard to find on sale (for me at least).. im still debating if i should wait or if its worth it given the peeling on the logo.


Hi, not yet. I tried the one with metal one instead of leather coated. I am still very hesitant as the chain is black too which some ppl mentioned the black coat will come off. In Australia it’s pricey about $3.2k so I have to think about it. I am actually leaning towards Métis in leather as it’s lighter and more structured. Good luck. Definitely a beauty but just not sure about it.


----------



## kt1909

sammehbutt said:


> Has anyone ever tried fitting a Macbook Pro 13 inch in the large Niki?



I got the large Niki last week hoping that it would fit some A4 size papers. But I just managed to squeeze in a thin pile of papers without the A4 plastic folder. So I guess it probably won’t fit a 13” MacBook Pro?


----------



## bluebird03

Ladies, I just ordered the Medium Niki in the soft lamb skin leather(no wrinkles) black with ghw. I would love to hear your thoughts on how this leather wears. Thanks!!


----------



## Poofe

Has anyone have any color transfer on their light colored Niki? Just ordered the light gray in medium and the thought just came across ..... this isn’t patent leather so shouldn’t have any this issue ....Appreciate anyone’s input. TY


----------



## Chinnygo

Hi, im new here. Planning to buy a medium niki in deep red burgundy. Does anybody here have one in natural lighting? TIA


----------



## addyys

I've read 65 pages of this forum trying to find wear and tear of Niki black on black without much available and so I bought the Niki baby black on black and I experienced it first hand for myself. 

Less than 1 month of wearing, not even daily wearing and I baby it as it is new, I found chips in the chain and all 4 ringholes already. I was told beneath the coating is a gunmetal color so it isn't obvious, which the ringhole did look, but the chain looks like silver which could be pretty obvious with more wearing. I'm quite disappointed with the quality for such a pricey bag.  I'm allowed for an exchange but really torn over changing a gunmetal chain but with leather logo prone to peeling or for another black on black that would be chipping like this. Honestly, it isn't fitting to be a daily bag with such quality, no matter how it looks. Any recommendation on what I should change to?


----------



## kittykattt

addyys said:


> I've read 65 pages of this forum trying to find wear and tear of Niki black on black without much available and so I bought the Niki baby black on black and I experienced it first hand for myself.
> 
> Less than 1 month of wearing, not even daily wearing and I baby it as it is new, I found chips in the chain and all 4 ringholes already. I was told beneath the coating is a gunmetal color so it isn't obvious, which the ringhole did look, but the chain looks like silver which could be pretty obvious with more wearing. I'm quite disappointed with the quality for such a pricey bag.  I'm allowed for an exchange but really torn over changing a gunmetal chain but with leather logo prone to peeling or for another black on black that would be chipping like this. Honestly, it isn't fitting to be a daily bag with such quality, no matter how it looks. Any recommendation on what I should change to?



Literally just finished reading 65 pages for the same thing. I’m so sorry you experienced this first hand. I can’t imagine how frustrating this is. 
I LOVE the black on black Niki look. It’s gorgeous. Now seeing this I’m wondering if I should just go for the black/silver combo.. it’s just not the same love as the all black look but durability over love? Lol

This is the black/silver combo I’ve found 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5095443


----------



## HavPlenty

addyys said:


> I've read 65 pages of this forum trying to find wear and tear of Niki black on black without much available and so I bought the Niki baby black on black and I experienced it first hand for myself.
> 
> Less than 1 month of wearing, not even daily wearing and I baby it as it is new, I found chips in the chain and all 4 ringholes already. I was told beneath the coating is a gunmetal color so it isn't obvious, which the ringhole did look, but the chain looks like silver which could be pretty obvious with more wearing. I'm quite disappointed with the quality for such a pricey bag.  I'm allowed for an exchange but really torn over changing a gunmetal chain but with leather logo prone to peeling or for another black on black that would be chipping like this. Honestly, it isn't fitting to be a daily bag with such quality, no matter how it looks. Any recommendation on what I should change to?


This is unfortunate. Someone was just asking about the black chain chipping. I know it was an issue with the Black on black LouLou early on. I thought by now they would have rectified this issue. I probably would not recommend buying another bag with a black chain. As bad as I want the black on black LouLou puffer, I am gonna pass on it now.


----------



## addyys

If you are bothered about the chain, and like patented croc embossed leather then I think this is a perfect choice for you.

I might exchange for a small Lou Lou in silver instead, I prefer a bag with longevity.


HavPlenty, yes, I think I'm going to avoid the black hardware. Imagine placing it through security screening would send my heart racing. No no no..


----------



## addyys

HavPlenty said:


> This is unfortunate. Someone was just asking about the black chain chipping. I know it was an issue with the Black on black LouLou early on. I thought by now they would have rectified this issue. I probably would not recommend buying another bag with a black chain. As bad as I want the black on black LouLou puffer, I am gonna pass on it now.



HavPlenty, yes, I think I'm going to avoid the black hardware. Imagine placing it through security screening would send my heart racing. No no no..



kittykattt said:


> Literally just finished reading 65 pages for the same thing. I’m so sorry you experienced this first hand. I can’t imagine how frustrating this is.
> I LOVE the black on black Niki look. It’s gorgeous. Now seeing this I’m wondering if I should just go for the black/silver combo.. it’s just not the same love as the all black look but durability over love? Lol
> 
> This is the black/silver combo I’ve found
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5095443



If you are bothered about the chain, and like patented croc embossed leather then I think this is a perfect choice for you.

I might exchange for a small Lou Lou in silver instead, I prefer a bag with longevity.


----------



## missmythology

addyys said:


> I've read 65 pages of this forum trying to find wear and tear of Niki black on black without much available and so I bought the Niki baby black on black and I experienced it first hand for myself.
> 
> Less than 1 month of wearing, not even daily wearing and I baby it as it is new, I found chips in the chain and all 4 ringholes already. I was told beneath the coating is a gunmetal color so it isn't obvious, which the ringhole did look, but the chain looks like silver which could be pretty obvious with more wearing. I'm quite disappointed with the quality for such a pricey bag.  I'm allowed for an exchange but really torn over changing a gunmetal chain but with leather logo prone to peeling or for another black on black that would be chipping like this. Honestly, it isn't fitting to be a daily bag with such quality, no matter how it looks. Any recommendation on what I should change to?


I don’t have a so black ysl but this doesn’t look good. I do have two Nikis with the aged shw and they wear like iron


----------



## addyys

missmythology said:


> I don’t have a so black ysl but this doesn’t look good. I do have two Nikis with the aged shw and they wear like iron


Really? How did the leather wrapped logo do? I heard it will.peel . So I would definitely buy a niki in aged shw for both chain and logo but there isn't such combination now.


----------



## anastasi63

My new baby niki in lambskin leather ☺️


----------



## bluebird03

anastasi63 said:


> My new baby niki in lambskin leather ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926316


Gorgeous!! I ordered the black lambskin but havent used it yet becacause i am unsure about keeping it (lambskin leather maintenance etc) do you know how the lambskin wears? I got a great deal so am leaning towards keeping it


----------



## rugchomp

The Niki is a beautiful flap bag with a cool, laidback vintage vibe


----------



## anastasi63

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Gorgeous!! I ordered the black lambskin but havent used it yet becacause i am unsure about keeping it (lambskin leather maintenance etc) do you know how the lambskin wears? I got a great deal so am leaning towards keeping it


I do not know what features of care in this  skin, I think it is no different from other bags, just a little softer and you need to wear it more carefully.


----------



## Jujuma

Unfortunately I think I’m going to have to order online without a good play session. I did look at it carefully this summer, but looked at a couple other styles/designers at same time. I think this fits my casual lifestyle the best. I just can’t remember is there a back outer pocket. I can’t find it in details anywhere, but it looks like there might be one. Also not doing black (hardware issues, plus have a couple black Chanels) and right on the net a porter website they say the crinkle leather is perfect for everyday...everyone agree?? Thanks!


----------



## missmythology

addyys said:


> Really? How did the leather wrapped logo do? I heard it will.peel . So I would definitely buy a niki in aged shw for both chain and logo but there isn't such combination now.


yes, I’m surprised how well that one held up... no issues on the logo so far.. but I do try not to bang it into things...


----------



## Jujuma

I did it! Took the plunge and ordered the medium Niki in sand. I had wanted the dusty gray, which looks taupe in pictures, but couldn’t find it anywhere and wanted to take advantage of Saks dollars back. I had thought I would go with the Lou, but I think the Niki fits my very casual lifestyle better. I never thought I’d order a bag online, but crazy times plus our nearest Saks closed down so...it’s supposed to come next Friday. Can’t wait! Hope the color isn’t too light(I wanted a year round beige/taupe/nude.)


----------



## Poofe

anastasi63 said:


> My new baby niki in lambskin leather ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926316


----------



## Rocket_girl

addyys said:


> I've read 65 pages of this forum trying to find wear and tear of Niki black on black without much available and so I bought the Niki baby black on black and I experienced it first hand for myself.
> 
> Less than 1 month of wearing, not even daily wearing and I baby it as it is new, I found chips in the chain and all 4 ringholes already. I was told beneath the coating is a gunmetal color so it isn't obvious, which the ringhole did look, but the chain looks like silver which could be pretty obvious with more wearing. I'm quite disappointed with the quality for such a pricey bag.  I'm allowed for an exchange but really torn over changing a gunmetal chain but with leather logo prone to peeling or for another black on black that would be chipping like this. Honestly, it isn't fitting to be a daily bag with such quality, no matter how it looks. Any recommendation on what I should change to?



I’m probably late to the party for reply: black hardware is usually made black w/ coating - no matter the design house or bag. They will always be prone to chipping - it’s part of the deal for this material/color combo. If you’re OK with that, it can work. On a Niki, that could look badass and consistent with character of the bag. On other more formal bags, not so much. There’s no perfect answer here - just what you can live with or prefer, knowing what you now know. Good luck!


----------



## anastasi63

I bought it a little over a month ago and wore it no more than 10 times


----------



## Rocket_girl

anastasi63 said:


> I bought it a little over a month ago and wore it no more than 10 times
> View attachment 4962792



TBH, that looks like it could be picking up dirt or color transfer on the light color leather - good news is that could be cleaned. Apologize in advance if I’m not seeing finer detail in the photo.


----------



## bluebird03

anastasi63 said:


> I bought it a little over a month ago and wore it no more than 10 times
> View attachment 4962792




Looks like dirt to me...that’s why I stay away from light colors   Am not sure how you would go about cleaning it without damaging the leather on it....thats frustrating


----------



## Cool Gal

@anastasi63 Have you tried to wipe it off with sensitive baby wipes? Who knows it will work


----------



## anastasi63

Cool Gal said:


> @anastasi63 Have you tried to wipe it off with sensitive baby wipes? Who knows it will work


This is not dirt. it's shabby leather.  although I did not touch it


----------



## anastasi63

Rocket_girl said:


> TBH, that looks like it could be picking up dirt or color transfer on the light color leather - good news is that could be cleaned. Apologize in advance if I’m not seeing finer detail in the photo.


the top layer of the leather is damaged, it is not dirt


----------



## bluebird03

anastasi63 said:


> the top layer of the leather is damaged, it is not dirt


Would that be deemed defective or wear and tear? Did you check with the store?


----------



## caroperouse

Meet my new Niki medium ! I scored the black one because I knew I will wear it a lot. Spoiler alert : I DO wear it a lot ! Certainely one of the most versatile and practical bags in my collection


----------



## babyfacedevil

I just got a Niki bag from Selfridges which stated it is the medium size but the measurement shows it’s large I am debating whether to keep it or not.. so odd that it costs less than the medium size


----------



## Grande Latte

caroperouse said:


> Meet my new Niki medium ! I scored the black one because I knew I will wear it a lot. Spoiler alert : I DO wear it a lot ! Certainely one of the most versatile and practical bags in my collection
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970007
> 
> View attachment 4970008


I always believe that the best bag in anyone's collection isn't the most expensive one, but the bag that gets the most use!


----------



## caroperouse

Grande Latte said:


> I always believe that the best bag in anyone's collection isn't the most expensive one, but the bag that gets the most use!



I can't agree more !


----------



## caroperouse

babyfacedevil said:


> I just got a Niki bag from Selfridges which stated it is the medium size but the measurement shows it’s large I am debating whether to keep it or not.. so odd that it costs less than the medium size



For you to choose, the questions are: if you didn't knew about the wrong size, would you keep it ? Wear it ? Anyway, does the bag suit you in matter of style and sizing ?

If you like it this way, and you think you will wear it a lot, who cares about the size


----------



## babyfacedevil

I haven’t had the opportunity to do a comparison but just by looking at the bag itself, I think i would keep it since it seems to be very practicable!
The only concern is that I am just 157cm and wonder if it would look disproportionate on me


----------



## babyfacedevil

I have decided to keep the large and wearing it out for the first time. I love wearing the straps on both shoulders and love how easy it is to reach for my things!


----------



## ElecticStones

Hello All! This is an old thread but I am hoping someone is still checking for it.  I have been gifted a Niki bag and want to check it's authenticity.  Does anyone know the serial number (model) for the medium bags?


----------



## figenie

Hi everyone. A new member here trying to get a little insight. 

I really like Niki and was about to get one. I did my research online about the leather and other issues that might happen. I got the Niki baby black on black from Farfetch and was surprised that the leather was wet-look-kind-of-shiny. And the smell of the leather was like plastic and a bit strong.

I compared to the ones sold in preloved sites and also vlogs and found the difference in the leather. They look less shiny. I asked the SA and she said there’s no other crinkled vintage leather. Do you happen to know if there’s difference in leather? Thank you!


----------



## jaylvlove

figenie said:


> Hi everyone. A new member here trying to get a little insight.
> 
> I really like Niki and was about to get one. I did my research online about the leather and other issues that might happen. I got the Niki baby black on black from Farfetch and was surprised that the leather was wet-look-kind-of-shiny. And the smell of the leather was like plastic and a bit strong.
> 
> I compared to the ones sold in preloved sites and also vlogs and found the difference in the leather. They look less shiny. I asked the SA and she said there’s no other crinkled vintage leather. Do you happen to know if there’s difference in leather? Thank you!



I found that they look a lot less shiny online than they do in person


----------



## Minie26

figenie said:


> Hi everyone. A new member here trying to get a little insight.
> 
> I really like Niki and was about to get one. I did my research online about the leather and other issues that might happen. I got the Niki baby black on black from Farfetch and was surprised that the leather was wet-look-kind-of-shiny. And the smell of the leather was like plastic and a bit strong.
> 
> I compared to the ones sold in preloved sites and also vlogs and found the difference in the leather. They look less shiny. I asked the SA and she said there’s no other crinkled vintage leather. Do you happen to know if there’s difference in leather? Thank you!


Hi i like the second pic
Is that your bag?
Doesnt look too crinkled


----------



## figenie

Minie26 said:


> Hi i like the second pic
> Is that your bag?
> Doesnt look too crinkled



Hello! It’s not my bag. I found it in the consignment site. I’m assuming it might be different batches of production that make the leather look different.


----------



## Minie26

figenie said:


> Hello! It’s not my bag. I found it in the consignment site. I’m assuming it might be different batches of production that make the leather look different.



hi thank you..
Its beautiful.. Do you plan to get this bag?
Please share pic if you do get it..
I'm seeing two product code for same items

STYLE ID 4988940EN041000
STYLE ID 6331580EN041000

Both are the medium niki in black with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## chocolateolive

Just got this baby lambskin in opyum red from netaporter.

The leather is sooo soft and seems a bit more durable than the lambskin on the jamie bag.


----------



## chocolateolive

Cut the tags off and took my lambskin niki out for some errands and of course I end up with some weird stains first day out 

Stains were probably from donut glaze from sharing a donut with my dog in the car 

I cleaned the leather with some leather conditioner/cleaner and sprayed the entire bag with collonil leather protectant spray. Here’s niki hung up to dry.

Since I couldn’t get specific info on how delicate the lambskin was before I purchased it—for anyone else wondering: the lambskin seems to be pretty good with small scratches but you definitely want to protect it from water or anything else since it will soak right in. Very different from the coated leather on the loulou which I would describe as almost stain resistant and anything wipes right off with water on the loulou.


----------



## danch

I bought the Niki Medium croc embossed with black hardware a few weeks ago. I am aware of the risk of black chips on the hw that was mentioned but I still prefer the look of it more so than the gunmetal personally. It was between this one and the crinkled leather however I found it to be very shiny irl and preferred a more matte option. This one has the leather encased logo which sucks but I don't know which would bother me more scratches on the metal or having this peel, just need to be careful I guess. Love it so far.


----------



## nycxonyc

I bought this bag from Selfridges in May and it already has marks all over the logo. I reached out to Selfridges and they said that since it is past 6 months they cannot do anything for me basically.. Just reached out to YSL to see what they say but doubt anything. Still love the bag but upset about this


----------



## chocolateolive

nycxonyc said:


> I bought this bag from Selfridges in May and it already has marks all over the logo. I reached out to Selfridges and they said that since it is past 6 months they cannot do anything for me basically.. Just reached out to YSL to see what they say but doubt anything. Still love the bag but upset about this


It’s most likely from your watch or bracelet rubbing the logo without you noticing unfortunately.

 Since it’s black though, you can buy some black leather dye or Angelus leather paint and make it look nice and neat again.


----------



## Sweet As Che

I am choosing between the black croc and the pebble crinkled. Love the croc, but idk how I feel about the black hardware, since it tends to chip off, should I really be concerned about it when purchasing?


----------



## nycxonyc

Sweet As Che said:


> I am choosing between the black croc and the pebble crinkled. Love the croc, but idk how I feel about the black hardware, since it tends to chip off, should I really be concerned about it when purchasing?


I prefer the pebble.


----------



## noellesmommy

nycxonyc said:


> I bought this bag from Selfridges in May and it already has marks all over the logo. I reached out to Selfridges and they said that since it is past 6 months they cannot do anything for me basically.. Just reached out to YSL to see what they say but doubt anything. Still love the bag but upset about this


I am so sorry this happened to your bag...and I appreciate you posting about it. I adore the look of it, and its functionality is exactly what I've been looking for in my next bag purchase, but to be honest there have just been too many reports about this happening now for me to feel comfortable in buying it. Unfortunately the colors I'm interested in all have the leather wrapped initials, and I would be really upset to pay this much and have them get damaged like that. I'm crossing my fingers for you that YSL is willing to help you out on this issue!


----------



## hbflover

noellesmommy said:


> I am so sorry this happened to your bag...and I appreciate you posting about it. I adore the look of it, and its functionality is exactly what I've been looking for in my next bag purchase, but to be honest there have just been too many reports about this happening now for me to feel comfortable in buying it. Unfortunately the colous I'm interested in all have the leather wrapped initials, and I would be really upset to pay this much and have them get damaged like that. I'm crossing my fingers for you that YSL is willing to help you out on this issue!


 
Everything you said are my exact same feelings, sorry to see this happening. Everytime I get tempted by this bag i see posts like the above and think no way, there are too many examples of this happening and little effort from Saint Laurent to rectify. It's such a shame because this style is my ideal bag for everyday but it is too expensive for it to end up looking like that even for high street prices that is not acceptable. It's a known and obvious issue, I'm sorry but whatever it is causing the rubbing say an everyday item it doesn't matter It's Saint Lauren's problem not customers problems and they need to fix up.


----------



## noellesmommy

hbflover said:


> Everything you said are my exact same feelings, sorry to see this happening. Everytime I get tempted by this bag i see posts like the above and think no way, there are too many examples of this happening and little effort from Saint Laurent to rectify. It's such a shame because this style is my ideal bag for everyday but it is too expensive for it to end up looking like that even for high street prices that is not acceptable. It's a known and obvious issue, I'm sorry but whatever it is causing the rubbing say an everyday item it doesn't matter It's Saint Lauren's problem not customers problems and they need to fix up.


My sentiments exactly!

And yet I keep following this thread because I keep hoping that YSL will finally decide to do what is IMHO the right thing by people who've bought this bag and had this problem and either fix it, or give them a credit towards a new bag. I am neither a huge logo nor a monogram fan, and yet I keep coming back to the notion that my next bag should be an LV because I've read on thread after thread about how when there's a known issue like this, LV has eventually made it right by allowing their customers to have their bag repaired for free or offering them a credit...even years after purchase! I'm not a longtime LV purchaser, so maybe this hasn't always been the case and hasn't been done for every known issue, but I'm sure seeing them doing the right thing on the threads I'm reading recently. And the thing is, the price point is similar to the Niki! I appreciate that to many $2K may not be much to spend on a bag...but to me it is...and I just can't justify spending that much on a bag only to have it look shabby in 6 months, when I could spend less than half than that, or even a third of it, and get something that would still be in great shape in that same time frame. And yes, of course I understand that the style and prestige factor more than likely won't be the same in a bag at those price points. But shouldn't basic durability under normal, everyday circumstances be a given? I don't think that YSL is by any means the only guilty party in regards to this issue (some of the things I've read on the Chanel forum are shocking given what those bags cost!), and perhaps I sound like an uneducated rube on this matter and have unreasonable expectations...but it's how I feel. 

Yikes! I am very shy and mild mannered in real life and never carry on like this! But this issue touches a nerve with me for some reason. I think I'll crawl back into my shell now, lol! Thank you, @hbflover , for validating my feelings on this matter.


----------



## HavPlenty

noellesmommy said:


> My sentiments exactly!
> 
> And yet I keep following this thread because I keep hoping that YSL will finally decide to do what is IMHO the right thing by people who've bought this bag and had this problem and either fix it, or give them a credit towards a new bag. I am neither a huge logo nor a monogram fan, and yet I keep coming back to the notion that my next bag should be an LV because I've read on thread after thread about how when there's a known issue like this, LV has eventually made it right by allowing their customers to have their bag repaired for free or offering them a credit...even years after purchase! I'm not a longtime LV purchaser, so maybe this hasn't always been the case and hasn't been done for every known issue, but I'm sure seeing them doing the right thing on the threads I'm reading recently. And the thing is, the price point is similar to the Niki! I appreciate that to many $2K may not be much to spend on a bag...but to me it is...and I just can't justify spending that much on a bag only to have it look shabby in 6 months, when I could spend less than half than that, or even a third of it, and get something that would still be in great shape in that same time frame. And yes, of course I understand that the style and prestige factor more than likely won't be the same in a bag at those price points. But shouldn't basic durability under normal, everyday circumstances be a given? I don't think that YSL is by any means the only guilty party in regards to this issue (some of the things I've read on the Chanel forum are shocking given what those bags cost!), and perhaps I sound like an uneducated rube on this matter and have unreasonable expectations...but it's how I feel.
> 
> Yikes! I am very shy and mild mannered in real life and never carry on like this! But this issue touches a nerve with me for some reason. I think I'll crawl back into my shell now, lol! Thank you, @hbflover , for validating my feelings on this matter.


Yeah Louis Vuitton is good with repairs. Some of their boutiques have repair shops on the premise. I had my strap repaired while I waited.  

As far as Saint Laurent goes, I had no problem getting my Lou camera bag repaired. I bought it from a boutique in San Diego while on vacation. I had the repair done out of a boutique in Las Vegas. They sent it to a local cobbler and I had it back within a week.


----------



## chlee1

where is everyone getting their niki Baby's? It seems to be sold out everywhere except for the Saint Laurent website and I prefer to buy at Saks or other authorized retailers to get a small discount, if possible. No other store seems to carry the baby size.


----------



## OrchidLVE

Hi!

just got this bag, I’ve really been wanting white and I like that the crinkled material seems to be durable against staining so easily. For those that have the bag in white please share how it has held up over time!!

thanks!


----------



## figenie

jaylvlove said:


> I found that they look a lot less shiny online than they do in person



You're right. It really depends on which angle and lighting you have. It can really affect the look of the bag in the pictures. 



Minie26 said:


> hi thank you..
> Its beautiful.. Do you plan to get this bag?
> Please share pic if you do get it..
> I'm seeing two product code for same items
> 
> STYLE ID 4988940EN041000
> STYLE ID 6331580EN041000
> 
> Both are the medium niki in black with gunmetal hardware.



I finally got the new one from the store as I wasn't quite sure how it's going to look like when you buy a preloved. It's not too crinkled and the gunmetal chain rocks. I'm really loving it despite of the fact the leather logo will peel off. YSL promised two-year guarantee to fix this.






chlee1 said:


> where is everyone getting their niki Baby's? It seems to be sold out everywhere except for the Saint Laurent website and I prefer to buy at Saks or other authorized retailers to get a small discount, if possible. No other store seems to carry the baby size.



I saw it in Farfetch!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

chlee1 said:


> where is everyone getting their niki Baby's? It seems to be sold out everywhere except for the Saint Laurent website and I prefer to buy at Saks or other authorized retailers to get a small discount, if possible. No other store seems to carry the baby size.


I got mine on Farfetch.com. It was shipped from a boutique called Browns Concessions in the UK. I am in the U.S. I have used Farfetch many times and gotten bags from Germany, France, Portugal, Spain, and Italy. They have impeccable service and shipping, and no duties or taxes (as long as it’s not from the U.S.)


----------



## gettinpurseonal

OrchidLVE said:


> Hi!
> 
> just got this bag, I’ve really been wanting white and I like that the crinkled material seems to be durable against staining so easily. For those that have the bag in white please share how it has held up over time!!
> 
> thanks!


I love it in antique white! That color was not available when I got mine, so I got a medium in taupe and a baby Niki in beige lambskin. I still really want a medium in antique white.


----------



## chocolateolive

chlee1 said:


> where is everyone getting their niki Baby's? It seems to be sold out everywhere except for the Saint Laurent website and I prefer to buy at Saks or other authorized retailers to get a small discount, if possible. No other store seems to carry the baby size.


Ssense, farfetch, and netaporter is usually where I go to stalk the baby nikis


----------



## chocolateolive

gettinpurseonal said:


> I love it in antique white! That color was not available when I got mine, so I got a medium in taupe and a baby Niki in beige lambskin. I still really want a medium in antique white.


I love the beige lambskin color! Do you mind posting a pic whenever you get a chance?


----------



## gettinpurseonal

chocolateolive said:


> I love the beige lambskin color! Do you mind posting a pic whenever you get a chance?


Certainly! I am away from home for a few days, so will post a pic when I return. I believe I saw a pic of someone’s a few pages back, but my bag appears darker IRL.


----------



## Minie26

figenie said:


> You're right. It really depends on which angle and lighting you have. It can really affect the look of the bag in the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the new one from the store as I wasn't quite sure how it's going to look like when you buy a preloved. It's not too crinkled and the gunmetal chain rocks. I'm really loving it despite of the fact the leather logo will peel off. YSL promised two-year guarantee to fix this.
> 
> View attachment 5025380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it in Farfetch!


Hi
i like that its not too crinkled

may i ask, what is your bag style id?

im seeing two different codes for similar item - medium niki in black with gunmetal hw

STYLE ID 4988940EN041000
STYLE ID 6331580EN041000


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Baby Niki in lambskin next to her bigger sister, Medium crinkled vintage calf. I’m pretty sure the beige lambskin will be delicate. I need to spray her with Collonil before I use her. She has been sitting in my closet for months...maybe a year. The med vintage calfskin is extremely durable with no protection, but heavier.


----------



## caroperouse

jaylvlove said:


> I found that they look a lot less shiny online than they do in person



When I bought my Niki, the SA asked me too chose my bag since it is likely to find variations in the leather finitions. Mine is a bit shinier than the usual but I love it. 

Feel free to ask about the owners how shiny the leather is, because you might be surprised (and not in a good way)


----------



## caroperouse

Sweet As Che said:


> I am choosing between the black croc and the pebble crinkled. Love the croc, but idk how I feel about the black hardware, since it tends to chip off, should I really be concerned about it when purchasing?



IMO, the pebble looks better on you.


----------



## Sweet As Che

nycxonyc said:


> I prefer the pebble.





caroperouse said:


> IMO, the pebble looks better on you.





I ended up getting the croc heheheh, since i have the college which is also chevron
waiting for it rn, should be with me next week


----------



## Babsiegirl

Those of you who have the medium Niki in lamb, do you find it heavy to carry for very long due to the heaviness of the chains? I just got one yesterday, not overly full and it seems heavy to me. I had my heart set on the Lou Lou, but small seemed too small and medium was too big, so I decided to try the Niki. Maybe I’ll have to rethink the small Lou Lou. What do you all think? Thanks!


----------



## Whysladdict

It’s pretty heavy with chains... not everyday use, I did get it thought as my everyday bag but it’s sitting in closet... somehow can’t let go of my Pochette Métis for everyday..


----------



## grnbri

Babsiegirl said:


> Those of you who have the medium Niki in lamb, do you find it heavy to carry for very long due to the heaviness of the chains? I just got one yesterday, not overly full and it seems heavy to me. I had my heart set on the Lou Lou, but small seemed too small and medium was too big, so I decided to try the Niki. Maybe I’ll have to rethink the small Lou Lou. What do you all think? Thanks!


My medium crinkled calf is my everyday bag - I think this is supposed to be heavier than the lamb and I personally don't find it heavy. I actually think the "heaviness" of the chains allows the bag to stay on my shoulder (I tend to wear both straps on one shoulder).


----------



## Sharifshopping

Babsiegirl said:


> Those of you who have the medium Niki in lamb, do you find it heavy to carry for very long due to the heaviness of the chains? I just got one yesterday, not overly full and it seems heavy to me. I had my heart set on the Lou Lou, but small seemed too small and medium was too big, so I decided to try the Niki. Maybe I’ll have to rethink the small Lou Lou. What do you all think? Thanks!


I have the baby nikki & it's so lightweight!  I'm actually planning on selling only b/c I have so many bags but it's def a great size


----------



## bluebird03

Babsiegirl said:


> Those of you who have the medium Niki in lamb, do you find it heavy to carry for very long due to the heaviness of the chains? I just got one yesterday, not overly full and it seems heavy to me. I had my heart set on the Lou Lou, but small seemed too small and medium was too big, so I decided to try the Niki. Maybe I’ll have to rethink the small Lou Lou. What do you all think? Thanks!



The Niki in lambskin is absolutely gorgeous and i didnt find it heavy but i did return it because i was just not ready to baby the bag. Medium Lou lou is huge and really uncomfortable when you wear it on your shoulder so after all that ended up going with the small


----------



## GirlAndBag

Babsiegirl said:


> Those of you who have the medium Niki in lamb, do you find it heavy to carry for very long due to the heaviness of the chains? I just got one yesterday, not overly full and it seems heavy to me. I had my heart set on the Lou Lou, but small seemed too small and medium was too big, so I decided to try the Niki. Maybe I’ll have to rethink the small Lou Lou. What do you all think? Thanks!


it works fine for me but it think it largely depends on what you carry . when i do have my ipad in there , it gets heavy with the chains. but i like how i can look chic and tote my ipad in there. 

i did review what fits in the medium niki if you are keen to find out, let me know


----------



## Babsiegirl

Thanks everyone for your reply. I’m probably going to return the niki bag. I agree the lamb is gorgeous, but I to, don’t want to baby it. I went ahead an ordered the Loulou in the small size. I’ll make it work!!


----------



## SystarSystem

Has anyone had a problem with the flap of a Niki curving/folding in when closed? I'm not sure if I'm explaining this correctly, but I looked at a small and medium Niki in the store with a few items in each bag. When the flap was closed it would curl or fold in. It is the main reason I haven't gotten a Niki yet. I love the look of the bag when there's nothing in it or when it it's just laying down, but once something is in the bag, the flap looks warped.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

SystarSystem said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the flap of a Niki curving/folding in when closed? I'm not sure if I'm explaining this correctly, but I looked at a small and medium Niki in the store with a few items in each bag. When the flap was closed it would curl or fold in. It is the main reason I haven't gotten a Niki yet. I love the look of the bag when there's nothing in it or when it it's just laying down, but once something is in the bag, the flap looks warped.


Do you mean how the flap doesn't lay flat when wearing?  IIRC there are posts about it earlier in the thread.  I love my large, the flap doesn't bother me.  It's a decision you have to make.  The chain wallet could be an option if you need a small crossbody.  The flap is the full length and doesn't pull.  Has several card slots, fits a phone, keys, small wallet or card case.  Roomier than the name sounds - more than a wallet.


----------



## lealea244

Can anyone share an update of how their black croc embossed Niki has held up? I’ve just seen one for sale and I love the look with the black chains but am debating between the that or the vintage leather because of the coating/durability of the vintage leather!
Any suggestions? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## SystarSystem

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Do you mean how the flap doesn't lay flat when wearing?  IIRC there are posts about it earlier in the thread.  I love my large, the flap doesn't bother me.  It's a decision you have to make.  The chain wallet could be an option if you need a small crossbody.  The flap is the full length and doesn't pull.  Has several card slots, fits a phone, keys, small wallet or card case.  Roomier than the name sounds - more than a wallet.


I do have the Niki chain wallet actually!  Totally agree it's more than a wallet and I absolutely love it, but it's a bit too small for my weekend grab and go bag. 

When I visited a boutique a couple of days ago my SA showed me the new Niki.. theres a small metal loop on each side of the bag that the chain goes through and she said those loops are supposed to help with the flap issue. However the new style only came in two brown/tan colors that didn't really appeal to me so I will try to wait and see if they make the new style in other colors.

Below is a picture from the Saint Laurent website of the new style with the loops:




And also from their website a picture of the older style without the loops:


----------



## jaylvlove

my bag is the ‘newer’ style and I bought it last year. I would say most nikis on the market now would be the newer style.



SystarSystem said:


> I do have the Niki chain wallet actually!  Totally agree it's more than a wallet and I absolutely love it, but it's a bit too small for my weekend grab and go bag.
> 
> When I visited a boutique a couple of days ago my SA showed me the new Niki.. theres a small metal loop on each side of the bag that the chain goes through and she said those loops are supposed to help with the flap issue. However the new style only came in two brown/tan colors that didn't really appeal to me so I will try to wait and see if they make the new style in other colors.
> 
> Below is a picture from the Saint Laurent website of the new style with the loops:
> 
> View attachment 5073813
> 
> 
> And also from their website a picture of the older style without the loops:
> 
> View attachment 5073814


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

SystarSystem said:


> I do have the Niki chain wallet actually!  Totally agree it's more than a wallet and I absolutely love it, but it's a bit too small for my weekend grab and go bag.
> 
> When I visited a boutique a couple of days ago my SA showed me the new Niki.. theres a small metal loop on each side of the bag that the chain goes through and she said those loops are supposed to help with the flap issue. However the new style only came in two brown/tan colors that didn't really appeal to me so I will try to wait and see if they make the new style in other colors.


Hi SystarSystem,
I had no idea about the new Niki, thanks for the info & pictures!  I imagine all colors will be made with the metal loop.  
Glad you love the chain wallet too.  It's odd that the designer(s) chose a full flap for that size, not the others.


----------



## SystarSystem

jaylvlove said:


> my bag is the ‘newer’ style and I bought it last year. I would say most nikis on the market now would be the newer style.





Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Hi SystarSystem,
> I had no idea about the new Niki, thanks for the info & pictures!  I imagine all colors will be made with the metal loop.
> Glad you love the chain wallet too.  It's odd that the designer(s) chose a full flap for that size, not the others.



Oh interesting! I didn't ask how long the newer style had already been out. I do see that for the Niki medium the website has the style with the metal loop in four colors at the moment (black, blanc vintage, natural tan, and tan brown), versus ten colors for the style without with loop.

Here's to hoping Scarlett O'Hara is right and they will make the style with the loop in more colors soon! 

jaylvlove, since you've had it for a while, curious if the loop does help keep the flap flat?


----------



## lealea244

anastasi63 said:


> I bought it a little over a month ago and wore it no more than 10 times
> View attachment 4962792


I also have the Niki lambskin in this same shade and I have scuffing not on the front, but on the corners. However my hardware looks a little different, the leather has definitely peeled a bit and the base looks white. It's subtle but definitely unfortunate given how much these bags cost


----------



## jaylvlove

SystarSystem said:


> Oh interesting! I didn't ask how long the newer style had already been out. I do see that for the Niki medium the website has the style with the metal loop in four colors at the moment (black, blanc vintage, natural tan, and tan brown), versus ten colors for the style without with loop.
> 
> Here's to hoping Scarlett O'Hara is right and they will make the style with the loop in more colors soon!
> 
> jaylvlove, since you've had it for a while, curious if the loop does help keep the flap flat?



I’ve never tried the old model so I can’t do a comparison, but for me it depends on the items in my bag, if I really load it up and fill it to the brim the corners do lift up


----------



## RosiePenners

Hi all,
I am facing a dilemma that some of you have faced before, hoping someone can help. 
I just purchased the baby Niki in grey and I love it BUT, when I got home I started second guessing whether I should’ve went for the medium instead.

The baby fits everything I need and it’s lovely but now I’m thinking if I should just get the medium and have more space if I need it.

I’m 5’1” and about to have a baby soon too. Thought the baby Niki would serve as a good size small bag to fit my wallet, keys etc and I’d obviously have a baby bag for all the baby’s things. But maybe the medium is the way to go just in case?

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## thepicklemonster

I’ve been feeling like my medium is too big lately and was debating selling it and getting a baby one!!! (I’m 5’4”) FWIW



RosiePenners said:


> Hi all,
> I am facing a dilemma that some of you have faced before, hoping someone can help.
> I just purchased the baby Niki in grey and I love it BUT, when I got home I started second guessing whether I should’ve went for the medium instead.
> 
> The baby fits everything I need and it’s lovely but now I’m thinking if I should just get the medium and have more space if I need it.
> 
> I’m 5’1” and about to have a baby soon too. Thought the baby Niki would serve as a good size small bag to fit my wallet, keys etc and I’d obviously have a baby bag for all the baby’s things. But maybe the medium is the way to go just in case?
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


----------



## RosiePenners

thepicklemonster said:


> I’ve been feeling like my medium is too big lately and was debating selling it and getting a baby one!!! (I’m 5’4”) FWIW


Really, please tell me why? Is it because of the number of things you carry? I just loaded the baby size again and even added sunglasses. Everything fits and it doesn’t look bulky but I can’t help but wonder!


----------



## missmythology

one thing to consider, I think the medium looks and feels more like a daytime messenger bag, the mini is more versatile on when it can be worn... If you carry a baby bag too you’ll most probably be happy if the other one isn’t too big .. 



RosiePenners said:


> Hi all,
> I am facing a dilemma that some of you have faced before, hoping someone can help.
> I just purchased the baby Niki in grey and I love it BUT, when I got home I started second guessing whether I should’ve went for the medium instead.
> 
> The baby fits everything I need and it’s lovely but now I’m thinking if I should just get the medium and have more space if I need it.
> 
> I’m 5’1” and about to have a baby soon too. Thought the baby Niki would serve as a good size small bag to fit my wallet, keys etc and I’d obviously have a baby bag for all the baby’s things. But maybe the medium is the way to go just in case?
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


----------



## chanelfendi

Miss World said:


> Hi I thought I would start a new thread about the recently released Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag. It is featured in the latest campaign with Kate Moss.
> 
> It features distressed aged leather and brushed gunmetal hardware to give it a vintage vibe. It has a very cool French effortlessness to it and it’s a little bit rock and roll. I think I would like the black in my collection.
> What does everyone else think about this bag? If you own it or tried it on share your Niki Bag photos here.
> 
> Photo credit Saint Laurent instagram



Grab the medium instead!


RosiePenners said:


> Hi all,
> I am facing a dilemma that some of you have faced before, hoping someone can help.
> I just purchased the baby Niki in grey and I love it BUT, when I got home I started second guessing whether I should’ve went for the medium instead.
> 
> The baby fits everything I need and it’s lovely but now I’m thinking if I should just get the medium and have more space if I need it.
> 
> I’m 5’1” and about to have a baby soon too. Thought the baby Niki would serve as a good size small bag to fit my wallet, keys etc and I’d obviously have a baby bag for all the baby’s things. But maybe the medium is the way to go just in case?
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



I would get the medium so you can hold more things in it, for your growing child, if the Niki is goong to be your everyday bag. I feel like you can put a few baby essentials, like a diaper and some wipes, in there for a quick trip to the store or something.


----------



## caley

I thought I’d be joining the Loulou club this weekend (finally was able to visit a store). After almost an hour of trying on different Loulous and Nikis, I took home with me a crinkled medium black Niki with the dark hardware!! I am in loooove.

Flying home today, can’t wait to unbox!


----------



## RosiePenners

chanelfendi said:


> Grab the medium instead!
> 
> 
> I would get the medium so you can hold more things in it, for your growing child, if the Niki is goong to be your everyday bag. I feel like you can put a few baby essentials, like a diaper and some wipes, in there for a quick trip to the store or something.


That’s what I was thinking too, that maybe I would actually need the room when not carrying the baby bag. I don’t have a lot of small bags though, mainly medium-large sizes so hence went for the baby but now second guessing it.


----------



## RosiePenners

missmythology said:


> one thing to consider, I think the medium looks and feels more like a daytime messenger bag, the mini is more versatile on when it can be worn... If you carry a baby bag too you’ll most probably be happy if the other one isn’t too big ..


This was my exact logic when I was in the store and then I got home and am having second thoughts. Thing is, I don’t have small bags, mainly medium-large ones so I thought the baby would suit when I needed quick access to stuff. Ahhh so torn!


----------



## SystarSystem

Hi all, I got the medium Niki shopper in dark green through the recent sale and I'm conflicted about the color.. would you guys consider this green to be a neutral? It was a little difficult to capture the color - it can look black in different lighting. I mostly wear greys, blues, and whites so not sure if this bag matches my wardrobe. I have only black, grey, and beige handbags as well. Would love to hear what you think about the color!


----------



## RosiePenners

SystarSystem said:


> Hi all, I got the medium Niki shopper in dark green through the recent sale and I'm conflicted about the color.. would you guys consider this green to be a neutral? It was a little difficult to capture the color - it can look black in different lighting. I mostly wear greys, blues, and whites so not sure if this bag matches my wardrobe. I have only black, grey, and beige handbags as well. Would love to hear what you think about the color!
> 
> View attachment 5116716
> 
> View attachment 5116717


As it’s the shopper tote, I personally love the colour. You mention the colour of your other bags but what about your wardrobe, do you also tend to wear neutrals? The green would add a nice pop to those neutral outfits.


----------



## DAMER

SystarSystem said:


> Hi all, I got the medium Niki shopper in dark green through the recent sale and I'm conflicted about the color.. would you guys consider this green to be a neutral? It was a little difficult to capture the color - it can look black in different lighting. I mostly wear greys, blues, and whites so not sure if this bag matches my wardrobe. I have only black, grey, and beige handbags as well. Would love to hear what you think about the color!
> 
> View attachment 5116716
> 
> View attachment 5116717


I would definitely consider it a neutral. In your pictures it looks almost like a mix of green and grey - very beautiful! I have a Toy Shopping Tote in Forest Green (I believe now it’s called Dark Green) and I use it as a neutral bag with my mainly black, grey, white & navy wardrobe (and ,mind you, I find my bag a more obvious green than yours  ).


----------



## badrussiangirl

SystarSystem said:


> Hi all, I got the medium Niki shopper in dark green through the recent sale and I'm conflicted about the color.. would you guys consider this green to be a neutral? It was a little difficult to capture the color - it can look black in different lighting. I mostly wear greys, blues, and whites so not sure if this bag matches my wardrobe. I have only black, grey, and beige handbags as well. Would love to hear what you think about the color!
> 
> View attachment 5116716
> 
> View attachment 5116717


Where was the sale? I’m on the official website and see nothing((


----------



## SystarSystem

RosiePenners said:


> As it’s the shopper tote, I personally love the colour. You mention the colour of your other bags but what about your wardrobe, do you also tend to wear neutrals? The green would add a nice pop to those neutral outfits.





DAMER said:


> I would definitely consider it a neutral. In your pictures it looks almost like a mix of green and grey - very beautiful! I have a Toy Shopping Tote in Forest Green (I believe now it’s called Dark Green) and I use it as a neutral bag with my mainly black, grey, white & navy wardrobe (and ,mind you, I find my bag a more obvious green than yours  ).


Thank you RosiePenners and DAMER! A pop of subtle color would probably be good for my wardrobe ☺️ Before I ordered it I was planning to use this bag for travel and since it is more of a greyish green it is likely still pretty versatile. I should probably try it on with some outfits to see how it looks.. I love this style (and maybe just the Niki line in general ) so now leaning more towards keeping it!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

SystarSystem said:


> Hi all, I got the medium Niki shopper in dark green through the recent sale and I'm conflicted about the color.. would you guys consider this green to be a neutral? It was a little difficult to capture the color - it can look black in different lighting. I mostly wear greys, blues, and whites so not sure if this bag matches my wardrobe. I have only black, grey, and beige handbags as well. Would love to hear what you think about the color!
> 
> View attachment 5116716
> 
> View attachment 5116717


She's so pretty!  Sounds like a perfect fit with your other bags!


----------



## SystarSystem

badrussiangirl said:


> Where was the sale? I’m on the official website and see nothing((


The sale was earlier this month in store and online =\ I think other stores and sites might be having a sale now though.. the ysl sales thread is very helpful!






						$$$ Sales and Deals on YSL items! $$$
					

Here is the place to post news and tips about bargains on Yves Saint Laurent handbags and accessories and to chat about sales. Please read these rules first.  This thread is meant to be the central repository of sales news and discussion in the YSL subforum. Do not start separate threads to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## MissAnnaMarie

Hi! I have a baby Niki in black crinkled leather that I am looking to sell. Anyone interested? I got a quote off fashionphile but their offer was ehh. New condition!


----------



## RosiePenners

Ok, so the medium has arrived and I think I like this size better. But the leather on the medium logo is crinkled vs the leather on the baby logo which is smooth. Is this normal? The colour is Storm. TIA!


----------



## SystarSystem

RosiePenners said:


> Ok, so the medium has arrived and I think I like this size better. But the leather on the medium logo is crinkled vs the leather on the baby logo which is smooth. Is this normal? The colour is Storm. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5119775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119777


I just checked my Niki woc and the wrapped logo has a few wrinkles as well, so likely normal 

About your size dilemma.. I definitely missed carrying a "regular" (not diaper) bag when my kid was in the baby stage because I brought the kitchen sink with me whenever we went out. For some reason it took a while for me to realize I could carry a smaller "me" purse or woc inside the ridiculously large diaper bags I had. By that time I stopped carrying so much stuff though and didn't really have a need for the kitchen sink bags and was on the hunt for a bag that would allow me to carry some books, snacks, change of clothes, and a water bottle (which still sounds like a lot ). I ended up getting an LV Iena which was great and served it's purpose, but I hadn't really explored Saint Laurent at that time. Now that I am more familar with Saint Laurent handbags I think the Niki medium fits the bill perfectly plus has a more stylish, edgier vibe (in my humble opinion )

This was a lot.. but I think what I'm trying to say is that the time you will be carrying a ton of baby stuff will be shorter than the time you won't be, so a bag that can fit your essentials plus a bit more might be more useful in the long run. Whew  

Both are gorgeous though, love the color!


----------



## bbbbdub

MissAnnaMarie said:


> Hi! I have a baby Niki in black crinkled leather that I am looking to sell. Anyone interested? I got a quote off fashionphile but their offer was ehh. New condition!


I’m interested


----------



## RosiePenners

SystarSystem said:


> I just checked my Niki woc and the wrapped logo has a few wrinkles as well, so likely normal
> 
> About your size dilemma.. I definitely missed carrying a "regular" (not diaper) bag when my kid was in the baby stage because I brought the kitchen sink with me whenever we went out. For some reason it took a while for me to realize I could carry a smaller "me" purse or woc inside the ridiculously large diaper bags I had. By that time I stopped carrying so much stuff though and didn't really have a need for the kitchen sink bags and was on the hunt for a bag that would allow me to carry some books, snacks, change of clothes, and a water bottle (which still sounds like a lot ). I ended up getting an LV Iena which was great and served it's purpose, but I hadn't really explored Saint Laurent at that time. Now that I am more familar with Saint Laurent handbags I think the Niki medium fits the bill perfectly plus has a more stylish, edgier vibe (in my humble opinion )
> 
> This was a lot.. but I think what I'm trying to say is that the time you will be carrying a ton of baby stuff will be shorter than the time you won't be, so a bag that can fit your essentials plus a bit more might be more useful in the long run. Whew
> 
> Both are gorgeous though, love the color!


I hear you, that’s what I was thinking in regards to having a slightly bigger bag that will work in the longer term. I can always shove my stuff into a smaller bag (I have a Gucci Disco and a Celine Trio, those could work) for a little while then eventually use the Niki medium. Now that I see both sizes side by side, I’m a medium person vs baby. Wish I could keep them both!  Thanks for responding!!


----------



## Purse Chakra

In my closet I've got Coach, Mulberry, and Louis Vuitton. The Niki large shopper is the bag that pulled me into YSL. Love this size and this color (it was called dusty grey on the YSL website, but it looks more like taupe to me). I also like how light the bag itself is but how substantial the chains feel.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I had never seen a niki bag in person and had no interest in the bag until today. I saw a croc Niki  at NM and still can’t believe I left it there. I can’t stop thinking about it and thinking I need this bag in my life


----------



## Jeepgurl76

danch said:


> View attachment 5012008
> 
> 
> I bought the Niki Medium croc embossed with black hardware a few weeks ago. I am aware of the risk of black chips on the hw that was mentioned but I still prefer the look of it more so than the gunmetal personally. It was between this one and the crinkled leather however I found it to be very shiny irl and preferred a more matte option. This one has the leather encased logo which sucks but I don't know which would bother me more scratches on the metal or having this peel, just need to be careful I guess. Love it so far.


Do you still love this bag and how is it holding up so far?


----------



## danch

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Do you still love this bag and how is it holding up so far?


I still love my bag. It holds up because I take care of it and not be as careless and reckless with it, bought an insert for it too. In person I love how it's a bit more matte so it is more wearable with most of my clothes. I use it for days when I'm out and about or know I'm going to outside for longer and need more than just a crossbody. The bag looks sleek when it's not as crowded though and puffed up too much so avoid that even if you have plenty of space in there. I'm still obsessed with the black hardware and honestly haven't had chips or anything myself.


----------



## RosiePenners

SystarSystem said:


> I just checked my Niki woc and the wrapped logo has a few wrinkles as well, so likely normal
> 
> About your size dilemma.. I definitely missed carrying a "regular" (not diaper) bag when my kid was in the baby stage because I brought the kitchen sink with me whenever we went out. For some reason it took a while for me to realize I could carry a smaller "me" purse or woc inside the ridiculously large diaper bags I had. By that time I stopped carrying so much stuff though and didn't really have a need for the kitchen sink bags and was on the hunt for a bag that would allow me to carry some books, snacks, change of clothes, and a water bottle (which still sounds like a lot ). I ended up getting an LV Iena which was great and served it's purpose, but I hadn't really explored Saint Laurent at that time. Now that I am more familar with Saint Laurent handbags I think the Niki medium fits the bill perfectly plus has a more stylish, edgier vibe (in my humble opinion )
> 
> This was a lot.. but I think what I'm trying to say is that the time you will be carrying a ton of baby stuff will be shorter than the time you won't be, so a bag that can fit your essentials plus a bit more might be more useful in the long run. Whew
> 
> Both are gorgeous though, love the color!


Omg so after looking for the medium in Storm with a decent looking logo, I ended up trying all the ones in stock but they all had defects such as slightly ripped leather on the corner or really bad wrinkling. I decided to completely change direction and opted for the black on black croc - I think it’s pretty cool looking!


----------



## SystarSystem

RosiePenners said:


> Omg so after looking for the medium in Storm with a decent looking logo, I ended up trying all the ones in stock but they all had defects such as slightly ripped leather on the corner or really bad wrinkling. I decided to completely change direction and opted for the black on black croc - I think it’s pretty cool looking!


Oooh I'm not a croc person but your Niki is making me reconsider..


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This Niki is   stunning


----------



## rosewang924

Wanted to share my new to me medium niki, playing around with different ways to wear it.  Still undecided because I feel like this stye with the flap is very similar to my Chanel classic flap, wondering if I should use the money for a different style bag.  But I do love that YSL logo.


----------



## keishapie1973

rosewang924 said:


> Wanted to share my new to me medium niki, playing around with different ways to wear it.  Still undecided because I feel like this stye with the flap is very similar to my Chanel classic flap, wondering if I should use the money for a different style bag.  But I do love that YSL logo.
> 
> View attachment 5132253
> View attachment 5132254
> View attachment 5132255
> View attachment 5132256
> View attachment 5132257



Gorgeous!!! What color is this? I just ordered a medium in rouge legion but just noticed the style # and description is for the baby Niki. I will decide once I get it, if it’s a keeper...


----------



## rosewang924

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! What color is this? I just ordered a medium in rouge legion but just noticed the style # and description is for the baby Niki. I will decide once I get it, if it’s a keeper...



yes, it's rouge legion, like a burgundy color.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

rosewang924 said:


> Wanted to share my new to me medium niki, playing around with different ways to wear it.  Still undecided because I feel like this stye with the flap is very similar to my Chanel classic flap, wondering if I should use the money for a different style bag.  But I do love that YSL logo.



Beautiful!  She's not similar to the Chanel classic flap in any way!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Purse Chakra said:


> In my closet I've got Coach, Mulberry, and Louis Vuitton. The Niki large shopper is the bag that pulled me into YSL. Love this size and this color (it was called dusty grey on the YSL website, but it looks more like taupe to me). I also like how light the bag itself is but how substantial the chains feel.
> 
> View attachment 5123186
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123187


I love this bag!


----------



## norahloccs

Hey Ya'll,

I've had my niki medium forever and love it. But i saw baby niki in a different color. So question... would you have 2 of the same bags specifically niki. or suggest i just find a different small size bag?

i love the style, leather, ease of use of niki.


----------



## norahloccs

Hey Ya'll,

I've had my niki medium forever and love it. But i saw baby niki in a different color. So question... would you have 2 of the same bags specifically niki. or suggest i just find a different small size bag?

i love the style, leather, ease of use of niki.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

norahloccs said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> 
> I've had my niki medium forever and love it. But i saw baby niki in a different color. So question... would you have 2 of the same bags specifically niki. or suggest i just find a different small size bag?
> 
> i love the style, leather, ease of use of niki.


I have two small Loulou bags and two Niki medium bags. But what you love and what works for you!


----------



## HavPlenty

norahloccs said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> 
> I've had my niki medium forever and love it. But i saw baby niki in a different color. So question... would you have 2 of the same bags specifically niki. or suggest i just find a different small size bag?
> 
> i love the style, leather, ease of use of niki.


I have a whole family of LouLou's. Buy as many Niki's as pleases YOU.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

norahloccs said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> 
> I've had my niki medium forever and love it. But i saw baby niki in a different color. So question... would you have 2 of the same bags specifically niki. or suggest i just find a different small size bag?
> 
> i love the style, leather, ease of use of niki.


Buy as many Nikis as you want!!!!!  I have a large, chain wallet, and pouch - all in black. Follow your heart!!!!!


----------



## waltems

Hey everyone!  I always read, never post but I have a question about a Niki bag.  I'm looking at the Niki Baby Vintage-Effect...to me, in the photo, it looks sparkly almost?  Does anyone have it?  Can you post a picture of the leather?


----------



## brokebutclassy

norahloccs said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> 
> I've had my niki medium forever and love it. But i saw baby niki in a different color. So question... would you have 2 of the same bags specifically niki. or suggest i just find a different small size bag?
> 
> i love the style, leather, ease of use of niki.


I am thinking the same thing, I have the NIKI WOC but also want the medium


----------



## chilipepper_96

Hi, Niki lovers. Has anyone noticed their Niki's shine dulling a bit after owning it for a while?


----------



## Jill N

Just purchased this today. First Niki bag. I’m usually a chanel or LV but I figure it was time to mix it up.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

chilipepper_96 said:


> Hi, Niki lovers. Has anyone noticed their Niki's shine dulling a bit after owning it for a while?


Nope.  I also own other shiny SL styles that haven't dulled.


----------



## chilipepper_96

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Nope.  I also own other shiny SL styles that haven't dulled.


Thank you, Scarlett!


----------



## Etincelle

Hi! Does anyone have a Niki in the lambskin and can comment on durability? I’m obsessed with the bag but I’m worried about scratches as well as wear on the leather wrapped logo. I have a few bags in the Lou / Loulou line and have never had an issue so pretty tempted to get the Niki


----------



## chocolateolive

Etincelle said:


> Hi! Does anyone have a Niki in the lambskin and can comment on durability? I’m obsessed with the bag but I’m worried about scratches as well as wear on the leather wrapped logo. I have a few bags in the Lou / Loulou line and have never had an issue so pretty tempted to get the Niki



I have the red lambskin and if you spray it with leather protectant it’s not super delicate. A couple of drops of melty ice cream got on my bag and it left a tiny stain but that was before I sprayed it with protectant. 

Mine doesn’t have any scratches, but I also don’t keep my nails long. 

Overall, the niki in lambskin is so pretty and one of my favorite bags!


----------



## Etincelle

chocolateolive said:


> I have the red lambskin and if you spray it with leather protectant it’s not super delicate. A couple of drops of melty ice cream got on my bag and it left a tiny stain but that was before I sprayed it with protectant.
> 
> Mine doesn’t have any scratches, but I also don’t keep my nails long.
> 
> Overall, the niki in lambskin is so pretty and one of my favorite bags!



Thank you! Sounds like it’s worth the splurge then


----------



## Cas1208

Hi I am thinking about purchasing the lamb skin  medium niki in black and gold chain. Is it the same weight as the crinkled vintage version? I’m hoping it weighs less


----------



## Hindi830

Is this still for sale?


----------



## Ema12345

Medium Niki - is anyone bothered how short the strap is? I'm 178cm and I wear my bags across my body. I have a baby Niki which I absolutely adore, it is my perfect bag, the strap length is 57cm drop which is probably as short as it can get for me. I've just received my medium Niki I ordered from YSL (lockdown, not able to see in person) and I love the bag itself, just the strap seems quite short for crossbody. Is there a way to extend them, am I the only one that would prefer additional 10cm on med Niki? Just wondering .... Thanks


----------



## chilipepper_96

Hey guys, I just purchased a black Niki from Saks. This one to be specific: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...-niki-leather-shoulder-bag-0400012811628.html. The color is called "Nero". It looks black, but sometimes online photos can be misleading. Has anyone bought the Niki from Saks (or anywhere else) in the Nero color? If so, is Nero just another word for black?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

chilipepper_96 said:


> Hey guys, I just purchased a black Niki from Saks. This one to be specific: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...-niki-leather-shoulder-bag-0400012811628.html. The color is called "Nero". It looks black, but sometimes online photos can be misleading. Has anyone bought the Niki from Saks (or anywhere else) in the Nero color? If so, is Nero just another word for black?


Nero = Black


----------



## chilipepper_96

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Nero = Black


Thanks, Scarlett. Customer service described it as dark grey almost black but the YSL folks say nero = black. Guess we will see.


----------



## waltems

chilipepper_96 said:


> Thanks, Scarlett. Customer service described it as dark grey almost black but the YSL folks say nero = black. Guess we will see.


I just bought it in storm from Saks today  so excited


----------



## chilipepper_96

Hey guys, there are some black Nikis in the medium size on Costco's website for 1499.99! https://www.costco.com/yves-saint-laurent-med-niki-vintage-crossbody,-black.product.100686767.html
I would totally get this except I prefer the Niki with the D rings because the bag is less slouchy that way. If you don't care, this is a great price!


----------



## MiaKing

I just realized that Niki has baby size which is gonna be my next purchase. I'm staying away from lambskin and don't really like crinkled leather so the only option I'm considering is croc leather in baby size. I'm gonna wait a little and hopefully there will be other versions of this bag. Anyone knows? Are there any instagram accounts to follow for upcoming ysl like there is foxy about lv?


----------



## Ema12345

MiaKing said:


> I just realized that Niki has baby size which is gonna be my next purchase. I'm staying away from lambskin and don't really like crinkled leather so the only option I'm considering is croc leather in baby size. I'm gonna wait a little and hopefully there will be other versions of this bag. Anyone knows? Are there any instagram accounts to follow for upcoming ysl like there is foxy about lv?


Baby Niki croc leather, I have it and absolutely love it. It is my perfect bag with its organisation and chain strap long enough to wear crossbody. Have had it for about 3 years, wear it a lot and barely a scratch on it. Same here, have been waiting for different colours, out of those crinkled leather ones, I only like the red one. BUT - there is an ostrich one, have you seen it?
I'm in AUS and they dont have it in the shops so havent seen IRL but here is the link






						NIKI baby in ostrich | Saint Laurent __locale_country__ | YSL.com
					

Discover BRICK NIKI baby in ostrich from Saint Laurent __locale_country__ online store.




					www.ysl.com


----------



## MiaKing

can You please post a couple of pictures of you wearing it? The baby size is not that popular and there is not much of pictures in real life. I have seen ostrich! But I'm really dreaming about niki in taupe with gold hardware (think if new toy loulou) it's such a perfect neutral color! From what's available at this moment only black croc is calling my name but I already have black toy loulou and would love to have it in lighter neutral


----------



## chilipepper_96

Does the calf skin niki get more and more wrinkly with normal use?


----------



## RachelVerinder

Hi! 
At last I dared... After a long time browsing this forum and looking at pictures, yesterday I entered the nearest Ysl boutique and bought my first YSL bag, the baby nicky in black crinkled leather. I was wonderfully welcomed by the way, even wearing my weekend pair of jeans and almost dirty hair 
As I came home and opened the box, a little detail annoyed me : I couldn't find any serial number on my bag... Maybe I checked the wrong place? Is there any baby niki owner who can reassure me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## BlackDog2

RachelVerinder said:


> Hi!
> At last I dared... After a long time browsing this forum and looking at pictures, yesterday I entered the nearest Ysl boutique and bought my first YSL bag, the baby nicky in black crinkled leather. I was wonderfully welcomed by the way, even wearing my weekend pair of jeans and almost dirty hair
> As I came home and opened the box, a little detail annoyed me : I couldn't find any serial number on my bag... Maybe I checked the wrong place? Is there any baby niki owner who can reassure me? Thanks a lot!



Congrats on your bag!  I just got one today and found it stamped on the inside of the interior pocket if you were still looking for it


----------



## RachelVerinder

UOTE="BlackDog2, post: 34743610, member: 679074"]
Congrats on your bag!  I just got one today and found it stamped on the inside of the interior pocket if you were still looking for it 
[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much for your kind answer, and congrats too for your new Niki! 
I'll look into the interior pocket, nevertheless I don't know if I'll find a stamp. In fact meanwhile I noticed an extra card in the box saying that the bag had a RFID chip insuring its authenticity. I would have preferred a stamped code but well, at least it seems there's nothing wrong with my bag.
I enjoy this first designer bag (other than my pre owned vintage triomphe canvas Céline) very much, even if sometimes I wonder if medium size would have not suited me best. 
Did you chose the baby size as well? Which colour?


----------



## BlackDog2

RachelVerinder said:


> UOTE="BlackDog2, post: 34743610, member: 679074"]
> Congrats on your bag!  I just got one today and found it stamped on the inside of the interior pocket if you were still looking for it


Thank you so much for your kind answer, and congrats too for your new Niki!
I'll look into the interior pocket, nevertheless I don't know if I'll find a stamp. In fact meanwhile I noticed an extra card in the box saying that the bag had a RFID chip insuring its authenticity. I would have preferred a stamped code but well, at least it seems there's nothing wrong with my bag.
I enjoy this first designer bag (other than my pre owned vintage triomphe canvas Céline) very much, even if sometimes I wonder if medium size would have not suited me best.
Did you chose the baby size as well? Which colour?
[/QUOTE]
Ah, I didn't realize YSL was doing RFID now as well.  I got the baby Niki in croc embossed black leather which is I believe from last year so probably why mine still had the stamp.  I actually have the medium Nikis also in storm/gray, which is by far my most used bag. I'm loving the baby Niki for a bit of a smaller option as I tend to overload the medium sometimes and I think the baby looks a little better crossbody. Definitely one of the most functional, easy to use styles of bag I own in either size!


----------



## brokebutclassy

Does anyone have this who can post pictures?


----------



## bagaholicpnw

brokebutclassy said:


> Does anyone have this who can post pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193231


Ive been covering this in grey! Nordstrom has some reviews with pictures that might give you a sense of how it looks IRL and not a stock or modeled photos.


----------



## graciewwing

brokebutclassy said:


> Does anyone have this who can post pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193231


Yes. Do you still want pictures?


----------



## Nonna1982

May i ask about niki long wallet ? Can i add chain to it ? And what does it fit in ?


----------



## bagaholicpnw

I have been eyeing the Niki bag for quite some time is so this forum has been so helpful! I was torn between a baby and medium but thought I definitely wanted Fog for a grey shade. After a trip to the boutique yesterday I’ve decided on medium. However, now leaning toward  Storm instead. Posting side by side for others who may want to compare the two. Fog is on the left, Storm is on the right.

another thing to note:YSL is making Storm medium with the D rings where the straps attach to the purse. However, no D rings on the Fog. I think the D rings help keep the bad from sagging.

anyway, just my two cents for anyone who may be on the fence between these two colors. Either way, they are both gorgeous and neutral shades!


----------



## graciewwing

bagaholicpnw said:


> I have been eyeing the Niki bag for quite some time is so this forum has been so helpful! I was torn between a baby and medium but thought I definitely wanted Fog for a grey shade. After a trip to the boutique yesterday I’ve decided on medium. However, now leaning toward  Storm instead. Posting side by side for others who may want to compare the two. Fog is on the left, Storm is on the right.
> 
> another thing to note:YSL is making Storm medium with the D rings where the straps attach to the purse. However, no D rings on the Fog. I think the D rings help keep the bad from sagging.
> 
> anyway, just my two cents for anyone who may be on the fence between these two colors. Either way, they are both gorgeous and neutral shades!


So from someone who’s had a medium without the D rings for about three years and just bought another Niki with the rings, I prefer the bag without them it makes it easier to keep close to your body it makes it easier to cross body. I just actually don’t prefer the D rings


----------



## bagaholicpnw

graciewwing said:


> So from someone who’s had a medium without the D rings for about three years and just bought another Niki with the rings, I prefer the bag without them it makes it easier to keep close to your body it makes it easier to cross body. I just actually don’t prefer the D rings


That’s so good to know and thank you! I tried them both on but so hard to tell in just a few minutes and didn’t load any of my stuff in there. Hmmmm, now I’m reconsidering Fog as it is a beautiful shade and lighter than most of my other bags.


----------



## Naomi1996

Got the black niki medium in 2020!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Looks great on you!


----------



## Naomi1996

bagaholicpnw said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you !


----------



## chilipepper_96

brokebutclassy said:


> Does anyone have this who can post pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193231


Someone did a whole youtube video on this one, check it out


----------



## yumeaki

Opinion needed! I'm looking for a day to night bag and the SA recommended the baby Niki which I quite like. However, I'm wondering which leather to get. 
Lambskin - Can dress up with it and I will probably go for the GHW as I usually wear gold jewellery. However, it is because I often wear gold jewellery that I find the GHW a bit 'too much'. Like if I wear it cross body, the amount of gold (necklaces + chain strap) over my chest is a bit over the top for me. Carrying on one side of the shoulder is fine though. Also, I'm a bit wary of durability of lambskin considering I don't baby my bags. 
Vintage leather - No worry about durability. Will go for black hardware (am aware of possible chipping issue). However, I thought the crinkled leather is more casual and harder to dress up with it. 

What do you think? 
Also is there no black on black lambskin baby niki? Will go for this immediately even if I'm worry about leather durability.


----------



## brokebutclassy

yumeaki said:


> Opinion needed! I'm looking for a day to night bag and the SA recommended the baby Niki which I quite like. However, I'm wondering which leather to get.
> Lambskin - Can dress up with it and I will probably go for the GHW as I usually wear gold jewellery. However, it is because I often wear gold jewellery that I find the GHW a bit 'too much'. Like if I wear it cross body, the amount of gold (necklaces + chain strap) over my chest is a bit over the top for me. Carrying on one side of the shoulder is fine though. Also, I'm a bit wary of durability of lambskin considering I don't baby my bags.
> Vintage leather - No worry about durability. Will go for black hardware (am aware of possible chipping issue). However, I thought the crinkled leather is more casual and harder to dress up with it.
> 
> What do you think?
> Also is there no black on black lambskin baby niki? Will go for this immediately even if I'm worry about leather durability.



I love my vintage leather! More daytime/nighttime.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

yumeaki said:


> Opinion needed! I'm looking for a day to night bag and the SA recommended the baby Niki which I quite like. However, I'm wondering which leather to get.
> Lambskin - Can dress up with it and I will probably go for the GHW as I usually wear gold jewellery. However, it is because I often wear gold jewellery that I find the GHW a bit 'too much'. Like if I wear it cross body, the amount of gold (necklaces + chain strap) over my chest is a bit over the top for me. Carrying on one side of the shoulder is fine though. Also, I'm a bit wary of durability of lambskin considering I don't baby my bags.
> Vintage leather - No worry about durability. Will go for black hardware (am aware of possible chipping issue). However, I thought the crinkled leather is more casual and harder to dress up with it.
> 
> What do you think?
> Also is there no black on black lambskin baby niki? Will go for this immediately even if I'm worry about leather durability.


I think either could work! Personally I’d go black on black as I like to wear silver OR gold jewelry so want the versatility in a bag that I plan to wear a lot. If you wear mostly gold then I don’t think GHW would be too much. Maybe if you were wearing a big, gold statement necklace. But if we are talking earrings and a bracelet and maybe rings then I think it would look nice and not over the top. And the lamb skin is gorgeous!


----------



## RachelVerinder

brokebutclassy said:


> I love my vintage leather! More daytime/nighttime.


+1
I think the "glossy" aspect of the vintage crinkled leather is perfect both for daytime and nighttime!


----------



## chilipepper_96

yumeaki said:


> Opinion needed! I'm looking for a day to night bag and the SA recommended the baby Niki which I quite like. However, I'm wondering which leather to get.
> Lambskin - Can dress up with it and I will probably go for the GHW as I usually wear gold jewellery. However, it is because I often wear gold jewellery that I find the GHW a bit 'too much'. Like if I wear it cross body, the amount of gold (necklaces + chain strap) over my chest is a bit over the top for me. Carrying on one side of the shoulder is fine though. Also, I'm a bit wary of durability of lambskin considering I don't baby my bags.
> Vintage leather - No worry about durability. Will go for black hardware (am aware of possible chipping issue). However, I thought the crinkled leather is more casual and harder to dress up with it.
> 
> What do you think?
> Also is there no black on black lambskin baby niki? Will go for this immediately even if I'm worry about leather durability.


An alternative is the mock croc niki https://www.ysl.com/en-us/niki-baby...zl4yjh03ZCFHtv5al2aIonrAlX4tXroBoCbDcQAvD_BwE, which has the black on black hardware. It's actually made of calfskin so there's durability, and because of the croc embossing it looks quite nice dressed up. Imo, the vintage leather niki is not so casual that it's hard to dress up. Especially if you get it in the baby size.


----------



## yumeaki

bagaholicpnw said:


> I think either could work! Personally I’d go black on black as I like to wear silver OR gold jewelry so want the versatility in a bag that I plan to wear a lot. If you wear mostly gold then I don’t think GHW would be too much. Maybe if you were wearing a big, gold statement necklace. But if we are talking earrings and a bracelet and maybe rings then I think it would look nice and not over the top. And the lamb skin is gorgeous!


I usually layer 2 necklaces at same time but both are dainty. However when I try on the bag cross body, I thought there was too much 'bling' around the neck. Agree black on black is the most versatile. Where do I sign up to petition for black on black for lambskin niki? 



chilipepper_96 said:


> An alternative is the mock croc niki https://www.ysl.com/en-us/niki-baby...zl4yjh03ZCFHtv5al2aIonrAlX4tXroBoCbDcQAvD_BwE, which has the black on black hardware. It's actually made of calfskin so there's durability, and because of the croc embossing it looks quite nice dressed up. Imo, the vintage leather niki is not so casual that it's hard to dress up. Especially if you get it in the baby size.


I generally don't consider mock croc design but I may have to try on to see how it looks on me. Perhaps I should also try to dress up a little to go in store to see if vintage leather niki works for a dress up occasion.


----------



## chilipepper_96

Hi guys, I recently got a Niki in the distressed leather from ssense and I noticed that the leather is a little softer than the ones I tried on at Nordstrom in the same style. I know that althought both are calf skin, variations in leather is pretty normal. However I'm afraid that the softer leather will cause the bag to show wear and tear more easily. Are my concerns valid?


----------



## Twinmom1223

Curious if anyone knows the answer to this, I ordered a medium Niki in Light Caramel from Saks and when it arrived, the color on the tag is Light Burnt.  Are they the same color?


----------



## JZ's Princess

I'm so sad. I ordered the last medium lambskin in beige colour Nikki from ssense, and it was a returned bag! It had a pointy top, the logo showed signs that it's going to start peeling soon, it a had a huge scratch on the front flap, one of the corners had wear on it and there were white stains inside the bag! I was soo upset because the bag was so gorgeous and super soft. But once I saw how it quickly started getting wear on it ( I would assume within a month since there is a 30 day return policy), I didn't feel like it would be as long lasting and I'd have to baby it. Nonetheless it's a gorgeous bag, just not an everyday bag.


----------



## Purselover91hov

I’m thinking about buying the Niki medium in gray pre-loved crinkle leather. Does anyone know what the average price range I should shoot for? 1500-1700?


----------



## psucutie

i just purchased my first Niki- the large tote bag in all black.  Obsessed and cant wait to try it out.  Love that I can wear it crossbody and the SA told me I dont need to baby the bag- it will be durable and hold up


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

chilipepper_96 said:


> Hi guys, I recently got a Niki in the distressed leather from ssense and I noticed that the leather is a little softer than the ones I tried on at Nordstrom in the same style. I know that althought both are calf skin, variations in leather is pretty normal. However I'm afraid that the softer leather will cause the bag to show wear and tear more easily. Are my concerns valid?


I don't think you have anything to worry about.  I have the large & chain wallet (bought at different times, from different retailers).  They feel similar, maybe not exactly the same, and the wear isn't a factor with either.  Hth!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

psucutie said:


> i just purchased my first Niki- the large tote bag in all black.  Obsessed and cant wait to try it out.  Love that I can wear it crossbody and the SA told me I dont need to baby the bag- it will be durable and hold up


Congrats!!!


----------



## MonAmie

Got this as a present from my hubby.
I love this combo!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Does anyone have the medium niki in natural tan/natural brown
I thinks its crinkle leather


----------



## sharcee

This struck me as a fall/winter vibe bag but I realized it was released in the summer! Thoughts????


----------



## RachelVerinder

sharcee said:


> This struck me as a fall/winter vibe bag but I realized it was released in the summer! Thoughts????


I think that's because the colours say "autumn/winter" and the fabric says "spring/summer"... I like the juxtaposition of beige fabric and brown leather, of brown leather and gold chain, but not a fan of putting together light fabric and gold chain... Just my opinion...


----------



## yumeaki

Silly question but the details of this baby niki states 'green' but price wise, it looks like for black with black hardware. The picture looks black although there seems to be a slight tinge of green which could be due to lighting. Is this an error in the description or there is a green one at this price point? 









						Saint Laurent Niki Baby YSL Shoulder Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Saint Laurent Niki Baby YSL shoulder bag




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## yumeaki

yumeaki said:


> Silly question but the details of this baby niki states 'green' but price wise, it looks like for black with black hardware. The picture looks black although there seems to be a slight tinge of green which could be due to lighting. Is this an error in the description or there is a green one at this price point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Niki Baby YSL Shoulder Bag - Farfetch
> 
> 
> Shop Saint Laurent Niki Baby YSL shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.farfetch.com



Can't edit the previous post...
Nevermind this. I got a confirmation from Farfetch that their details are wrong.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Just pulled the trigger on the medium Niki in Storm from NM during their GC promo. I was kicking myself for missing out on the Saks GC promo and don’t want even more regret IF YSL does raise prices (as rumored) this fall. I think it will be a great everyday bag. Right now I switch back and forth between my black Celine belt bag and Chloe tan Daria so looking forward to a grey/silver HW option and something less structured.


----------



## SystarSystem

Medium Niki in black croc.. got it just before the recent increase. Have used it once so far and totally love it. Leather is soooo soft but still seems durable. It fits a lot! I've missed using roomy bags 

The only issue I have is with the chain strap.. one side is fine and pulling the chain through the rivets and D ring is very smooth, but the other side keeps getting twisted when the chain moves through the D ring, even if I straighten the chain links and make them all lay flat so it looks exactly like the other side. My SA said that most Nikis with the D ring have this problem. Has anyone else experienced this, and were you able to get it resolved?


----------



## bagaholicpnw

SystarSystem said:


> Medium Niki in black croc.. got it just before the recent increase. Have used it once so far and totally love it. Leather is soooo soft but still seems durable. It fits a lot! I've missed using roomy bags
> 
> The only issue I have is with the chain strap.. one side is fine and pulling the chain through the rivets and D ring is very smooth, but the other side keeps getting twisted when the chain moves through the D ring, even if I straighten the chain links and make them all lay flat so it looks exactly like the other side. My SA said that most Nikis with the D ring have this problem. Has anyone else experienced this, and were you able to get it resolved?
> 
> View attachment 5248918


Gorgeous! I love the croc embossed


----------



## keishapie1973

Finally joining with the Medium Niki in rouge…


----------



## bagaholicpnw

keishapie1973 said:


> Finally joining with the Medium Niki in rouge…
> View attachment 5259449
> View attachment 5259450


Oh, LOVE LOVE LOVE this color! Congrats! I’m obsessed with my medium Niki. Welcome to the club!


----------



## mixlv

I just purchased the Niki medium black crinkled leather with silver hardware through Neiman Marcus and got 15% cash back through Rakuten.  It's on back order but will be worth the wait.  Also bought a bag organizer this morning too so the main compartment keeps it's shape.  I stalked this thread and am really appreciative of all of you and your advice and gorgeous reveals.  THANK YOU!


----------



## xiii.princess

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This Niki is   stunning
> View attachment 5127922


what size is this?


----------



## keishapie1973

bagaholicpnw said:


> Oh, LOVE LOVE LOVE this color! Congrats! I’m obsessed with my medium Niki. Welcome to the club!



Thank you. It really is a great bag…


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Anyone have the Niki in baby? I love my medium in Storm but thinking about a black croc baby for a smaller option. I normally carry my black Celine belt bag so looking for a more casual, smaller crossbody option in black. Do you find it fits most essential items?


----------



## keishapie1973

bagaholicpnw said:


> Oh, LOVE LOVE LOVE this color! Congrats! I’m obsessed with my medium Niki. Welcome to the club!



Thank you…


----------



## domates

bagaholicpnw said:


> Anyone have the Niki in baby? I love my medium in Storm but thinking about a black croc baby for a smaller option. I normally carry my black Celine belt bag so looking for a more casual, smaller crossbody option in black. Do you find it fits most essential items?


i own a baby niki in red and it fits all the essentials: wallet, 2 sets of keys, glasses, weekly planner (yes, i'm old school) and mints. there is still space left for more items.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Thank you!! On the hunt for a good deal!


----------



## chilipepper_96

mixlv said:


> I just purchased the Niki medium black crinkled leather with silver hardware through Neiman Marcus and got 15% cash back through Rakuten.  It's on back order but will be worth the wait.  Also bought a bag organizer this morning too so the main compartment keeps it's shape.  I stalked this thread and am really appreciative of all of you and your advice and gorgeous reveals.  THANK YOU!


Same! Also my credit card gets me 5% back on department store purchases so overall not too bad. And the bag is still at the old price!


----------



## brokebutclassy

chilipepper_96 said:


> Same! Also my credit card gets me 5% back on department store purchases so overall not too bad. And the bag is still at the old price!


can you post a pic? love red!


----------



## ccmf098

mixlv said:


> I just purchased the Niki medium black crinkled leather with silver hardware through Neiman Marcus and got 15% cash back through Rakuten.  It's on back order but will be worth the wait.  Also bought a bag organizer this morning too so the main compartment keeps it's shape.  I stalked this thread and am really appreciative of all of you and your advice and gorgeous reveals.  THANK YOU!


 
hi (: congrats on the lovely purchase! I have been wanting to buy this bag too. Would you mind sharing which organizer/ insert you got for it?


----------



## ccmf098

Hi fellow handbag enthusiasts! For those of you who have purchased the niki bag from Neiman Marcus (or any YSL bag from there), did it come with the dustbag and box? There’s a review for a YSL bag sold by NM saying that the item didn’t come with the box, so I was just wondering if that’s a rare occurrence or not.


----------



## mixlv

ccmf098 said:


> hi (: congrats on the lovely purchase! I have been wanting to buy this bag too. Would you mind sharing which organizer/ insert you got for it?








						Amazon.com: Bag Organizer for YSL Niki Medium Chain Bag - Premium Felt (Handmade/20 Colors) : Handmade Products
					

Amazon.com: Bag Organizer for YSL Niki Medium Chain Bag - Premium Felt (Handmade/20 Colors) : Handmade Products



					www.amazon.com


----------



## bagaholicpnw

ccmf098 said:


> Hi fellow handbag enthusiasts! For those of you who have purchased the niki bag from Neiman Marcus (or any YSL bag from there), did it come with the dustbag and box? There’s a review for a YSL bag sold by NM saying that the item didn’t come with the box, so I was just wondering if that’s a rare occurrence or not.


I purchased my Niki just last month. It came with a dust bag but no YSL box.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

bagaholicpnw said:


> I purchased my Niki just last month. It came with a dust bag but no YSL box.


To confirm it was NM.


----------



## misskittee

I looked through every post on this thread a couple times and finally pulled the trigger on my own medium black Niki! It was a battle to decide between black and the 2 grey options available (fog, storm) but so glad I went with black. Feels very rockstar and great for daily wear


----------



## JZ's Princess

misskittee said:


> I looked through every post on this thread a couple times and finally pulled the trigger on my own medium black Niki! It was a battle to decide between black and the 2 grey options available (fog, storm) but so glad I went either black. Feels very rockstar and great for daily wear


Ooh nice... did you get yours from saks? I just pulled the trigger on the storm niki. What did you think about the price ?


----------



## misskittee

JZ's Princess said:


> Ooh nice... did you get yours from saks? I just pulled the trigger on the storm niki. What did you think about the price ?



I got it directly from SL online, no stores near me. I think storm will be great!  Was really considering it. I think the price is high and I am kicking myself for not jumping at it sooner but figured better now vs later since there will surely be more price hikes as is the trend recently.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

misskittee said:


> I looked through every post on this thread a couple times and finally pulled the trigger on my own medium black Niki! It was a battle to decide between black and the 2 grey options available (fog, storm) but so glad I went with black. Feels very rockstar and great for daily wear


You will love it! I have Storm in medium but considering black crocodile in baby. Niki is probably my favorite of all the YSL line.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

JZ's Princess said:


> Ooh nice... did you get yours from saks? I just pulled the trigger on the storm niki. What did you think about the price ?


Storm is gorgeous. Congrats and welcome both to the Niki club!


----------



## JZ's Princess

Thanks! I'm having buyers guilt but the part that makes me feel better is that I think this will be my most used bag due to the size. I'm a toddler mom so having space for snacks and a diaper or two is a must. And this bag is so carefree and gorgeousss. 

But I saw a pic earlier where the person's storm niki bottom part was peeling.. I hope that's not the case for all the bags  


bagaholicpnw said:


> Storm is gorgeous. Congrats and welcome both to the Niki club!


----------



## ccmf098

For people who have had the large niki for a while - how has the bag held up? How is the wear and tear? I am still waiting for mine to arrive, I got it in black. I searched for the item on the pre-owned market to see photos of what the bag looks like after it has been loved and used and... I am starting to regret my purchase. It's possible that those bags' previous owners didn't take good care of them. But it's also possible that the large black niki (and maybe all nikis) don't age well. What have your experiences been like with this bag?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

ccmf098 said:


> For people who have had the large niki for a while - how has the bag held up? How is the wear and tear? I am still waiting for mine to arrive, I got it in black. I searched for the item on the pre-owned market to see photos of what the bag looks like after it has been loved and used and... I am starting to regret my purchase. It's possible that those bags' previous owners didn't take good care of them. But it's also possible that the large black niki (and maybe all nikis) don't age well. What have your experiences been like with this bag?


I've been using my large black for two years, alternating with my black chain wallet for the last year depending on my mood and what I'm doing each day.  I don't baby my bags.  Have no issues.  I still love the large.  Took me a long time of over analyzing between the med & large.  The large was my 1st choice and I'm still happy I chose it.  I don't think the tiny amount of bags you've seen on resale mkt are an accurate representation.  Congrats on your new bag, hope you get it soon!


----------



## misskittee

Is this normal for the piping on a Niki? Just received mine today, ordered direct online from SL, and all looks good except for this part on the back of the bag on the bottom piping. Can't tell if it's a crack the entire way around or if that's just where the piping edges meet?


----------



## bagaholicpnw

misskittee said:


> Is this normal for the piping on a Niki? Just received mine today, ordered direct online from SL, and all looks good except for this part on the back of the bag on the bottom piping. Can't tell if it's a crack the entire way around or if that's just where the piping edges meet?
> 
> View attachment 5268014
> View attachment 5268015
> View attachment 5268016
> 
> It appears to be where the seam is. I attached a close up of the same spot in my storm Niki. Your may be slightly more visible. Maybe because it’s a darker color? But it doesn’t look like it’s a scratch.
> 
> Other than that…do you live it?!


----------



## misskittee

Thank you! I feel like the edges on the seam are irregular, shown better in this photo. I'm conflicted because I love the bag and don't want to return if this is normal but am not pleased by how obvious it looks, looks like a crack


----------



## bagmaniac123

Hi Im new here and therefore cannot postn a new thread. so I apologize to hack this one..I wanted to know the difference between the *NIKI MEDIUM IN CRINKLED VINTAGE LEATHER and NIKI MEDIUM IN CRINKLED VINTAGE LEATHER. they both look the same but the price is diff. please help guys my hubby decided to get me one and this is our very first time with such a large purchase.. also sorry I don't know what happened to the font*


----------



## bagaholicpnw

bagmaniac123 said:


> Hi Im new here and therefore cannot postn a new thread. so I apologize to hack this one..I wanted to know the difference between the *NIKI MEDIUM IN CRINKLED VINTAGE LEATHER and NIKI MEDIUM IN CRINKLED VINTAGE LEATHER. they both look the same but the price is diff. please help guys my hubby decided to get me one and this is our very first time with such a large purchase.. also sorry I don't know what happened to the font*


Do you have link to the two bags? Not sure what the difference would be based on the description…maybe one is an older version?


----------



## bagmaniac123

. Niki Monogram YSL Large Flap Shoulder Bag





	

		
			
		

		
	
. *NIKI MEDIUM IN CRINKLED VINTAGE LEATHER*


----------



## bagmaniac123

thank you for taking the time to reply


----------



## balthus

Hi - new to this forum and could use some help from those who have a large and medium or both.  I bought a "medium" crinkled black/silver Niki on saks.com w/GC promo plus rakuten cash back but it has not arrived yet and I am getting confused about medium vs large size. 

I was originally looking at puffer bags but the small seemed too small and the medium too big and I was concerned about the lambskin leather for everyday use. 

I then saw the Niki and what I thought was a medium seemed to be in-between the small and medium puffer and I liked the outside pocket and inner compartments and felt it'd be a much more versatile bag plus I liked the edgy crinkled rock and roll vintage look - kind of like me.  

I was at a mall tonight and decided to stop in NM and look at them IRL and while at first I was looking at the one the salesperson called medium, my husband said I should go with the large size for everyday. It was 2650.  I tried putting what I had in my purse in the medium but it was tight whereas the large left room particularly if I wear it while traveling.  

But still confused about size and prices.  

The one I bought on saks.com does not have a size in the title - just says Niki Leather Crossover Bag for 2490 - same as the black croc which says medium and is also 2490.   

On NM I see large for 2650 (probably the one I saw tonight) and medium for 2390 but the dimensions on the website are very similar on both bags in the details.

On YSL website there is a medium black crinkled (maybe black w/black) and black croc both for 2650 that is slightly small in size than the ones on NM but then they also have medium size for 2490 and also pretty close in size as ones on nm.

On Nordstrom there are 3 Niki's - 2 mediums and 1 large all priced at 2490.  The one labelled as large in storm color is the only one so far that is larger in dimensions than any of the ones on other websites.  nordstrom has no black in any size so these are prices for other crinkly color leathers.  

He thinks I should go with the large.  I worry it is too big and will get too heavy.  I am a tad under 5'5".  

I also hate to lose my saks gift card and  rakuten rebate which brings the 2490 price down to 2090 plus additional 10% cash back = 1854.  - almost $800 pre-tax vs large size.  Saks does not have large size.  I could get 10% back if I buy large from NM via rakuten and 2650 goes down to 2385.    

So for everyday and day into even - medium?  I might just need to organize my stuff better.  I do not carry an ipad or laptop or anything like that.    

Appreciate any input and help.  

They are all stunning bags.

Thanks.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

bagmaniac123 said:


> View attachment 5268154
> View attachment 5268154
> View attachment 5268154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Niki Monogram YSL Large Flap Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 5268155
> View attachment 5268154
> View attachment 5268155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *NIKI MEDIUM IN CRINKLED VINTAGE LEATHER*


It looks like the first is a large and second is a medium. Check the dimensions in the details of listings on both to compare to be sure but that may explain the price difference.

If you are torn between the two sizes there are some discussion posts on this thread where people have shared pics or opinions about the two sizes that may help you decide. Most people have the medium but a few have the large or the baby. Hope all of that is helpful!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

balthus said:


> Hi - new to this forum and could use some help from those who have a large and medium or both.  I bought a "medium" crinkled black/silver Niki on saks.com w/GC promo plus rakuten cash back but it has not arrived yet and I am getting confused about medium vs large size.
> 
> I was originally looking at puffer bags but the small seemed too small and the medium too big and I was concerned about the lambskin leather for everyday use.
> 
> I then saw the Niki and what I thought was a medium seemed to be in-between the small and medium puffer and I liked the outside pocket and inner compartments and felt it'd be a much more versatile bag plus I liked the edgy crinkled rock and roll vintage look - kind of like me.
> 
> I was at a mall tonight and decided to stop in NM and look at them IRL and while at first I was looking at the one the salesperson called medium, my husband said I should go with the large size for everyday. It was 2650.  I tried putting what I had in my purse in the medium but it was tight whereas the large left room particularly if I wear it while traveling.
> 
> But still confused about size and prices.
> 
> The one I bought on saks.com does not have a size in the title - just says Niki Leather Crossover Bag for 2490 - same as the black croc which says medium and is also 2490.
> 
> On NM I see large for 2650 (probably the one I saw tonight) and medium for 2390 but the dimensions on the website are very similar on both bags in the details.
> 
> On YSL website there is a medium black crinkled (maybe black w/black) and black croc both for 2650 that is slightly small in size than the ones on NM but then they also have medium size for 2490 and also pretty close in size as ones on nm.
> 
> On Nordstrom there are 3 Niki's - 2 mediums and 1 large all priced at 2490.  The one labelled as large in storm color is the only one so far that is larger in dimensions than any of the ones on other websites.  nordstrom has no black in any size so these are prices for other crinkly color leathers.
> 
> He thinks I should go with the large.  I worry it is too big and will get too heavy.  I am a tad under 5'5".
> 
> I also hate to lose my saks gift card and  rakuten rebate which brings the 2490 price down to 2090 plus additional 10% cash back = 1854.  - almost $800 pre-tax vs large size.  Saks does not have large size.  I could get 10% back if I buy large from NM via rakuten and 2650 goes down to 2385.
> 
> So for everyday and day into even - medium?  I might just need to organize my stuff better.  I do not carry an ipad or laptop or anything like that.
> 
> Appreciate any input and help.
> 
> They are all stunning bags.
> 
> Thanks.


I love my medium and am actually considering a baby. The large was just too big for me. I’m 5’5” and it felt more like a messenger bag on me. Just not the look that I am personally going for. BUT there are some mod shots throughout this thread where the large looks great on people!

It comes down to your personal preference. While it stinks to lose the savings from the medium, if you will always wish you’d gotten the large and that size works best for you and will mean you use the bag more then I say go for it!


----------



## JZ's Princess

Help me choose between these two beauties!


----------



## chilipepper_96

JZ's Princess said:


> Help me choose between these two beauties!


My vote is for the grey! Such a stunning grey.


----------



## JZ's Princess

misskittee said:


> Thank you! I feel like the edges on the seam are irregular, shown better in this photo. I'm conflicted because I love the bag and don't want to return if this is normal but am not pleased by how obvious it looks, looks like a crack
> View attachment 5268025


Wow. That's really poor finishing that would definitely bother me.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

JZ's Princess said:


> Help me choose between these two beauties!


That looks like storm on the right? If so, I love my Storm. Both are beautiful colors though!


----------



## misskittee

JZ's Princess said:


> Wow. That's really poor finishing that would definitely bother me.


Yeah I was surprised! I've not had any quality concerns with any of my other bags. I returned that one and ordered another, it's arriving today so fingers crossed it doesn't have any issues!


----------



## keishapie1973

JZ's Princess said:


> Help me choose between these two beauties!



My vote is for the gray.  It's beautiful...


----------



## JZ's Princess

JZ's Princess said:


> Wow. That's rea





bagaholicpnw said:


> That looks like storm on the right? If so, I love my Storm. Both are beautiful colors though!


Yup! It's storm! I love that one too but because I have a gray mini lou, I'm stuck if I should keep another gray bag or the beige one?


----------



## misskittee

JZ's Princess said:


> Yup! It's storm! I love that one too but because I have a gray mini lou, I'm stuck if I should keep another gray bag or the beige one?


I think it depends on your wardrobe! I love storm so would say keep it and enjoy! The mini lou is a totally different bag anyway


----------



## misskittee

Ok received my second niki after returning the first and it is perfection! No flaws from what I could see. Really love this bag and am so tempted to add another in storm or fog now but black is definitely more useful for my closet.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

JZ's Princess said:


> Yup! It's storm! I love that one too but because I have a gray mini lou, I'm stuck if I should keep another gray bag or the beige one?


Oh then I would keep the beige then if you don’t already have one. Both are stunning colors!


----------



## keishapie1973

hoopsie said:


> i love this so much!!





misskittee said:


> Thank you! I feel like the edges on the seam are irregular, shown better in this photo. I'm conflicted because I love the bag and don't want to return if this is normal but am not pleased by how obvious it looks, looks like a crack
> View attachment 5268025





misskittee said:


> Yeah I was surprised! I've not had any quality concerns with any of my other bags. I returned that one and ordered another, it's arriving today so fingers crossed it doesn't have any issues!



Yes, I would’ve exchanged too. Mine has that but it isn’t as obvious…


----------



## bagaholicpnw

misskittee said:


> Ok received my second niki after returning the first and it is perfection! No flaws from what I could see. Really love this bag and am so tempted to add another in storm or fog now but black is definitely more useful for my closet.
> View attachment 5269431
> 
> View attachment 5269442
> View attachment 5269444


Beautiful!!! If you do add one more I would vote for Fog. I have Storm and it is dark so may be too close to black. Fog would give you more variety. One thing to note in Fog though: I don’t think it has the d rings on the sides that help keep the bag from sagging so if you like that feature you may not get it in that color. Just something I learned when I was debating between fog and storm for myself. Enjoy your new bag! It looks great on you!


----------



## misskittee

bagaholicpnw said:


> Beautiful!!! If you do add one more I would vote for Fog. I have Storm and it is dark so may be too close to black. Fog would give you more variety. One thing to note in Fog though: I don’t think it has the d rings on the sides that help keep the bag from sagging so if you like that feature you may not get it in that color. Just something I learned when I was debating between fog and storm for myself. Enjoy your new bag! It looks great on you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

JZ's Princess said:


> Yup! It's storm! I love that one too but because I have a gray mini lou, I'm stuck if I should keep another gray bag or the beige one?


If you don't have a beige bag and have wanted one, go with that since you already have a gray.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

balthus said:


> Hi - new to this forum and could use some help from those who have a large and medium or both.  I bought a "medium" crinkled black/silver Niki on saks.com w/GC promo plus rakuten cash back but it has not arrived yet and I am getting confused about medium vs large size.
> 
> I was originally looking at puffer bags but the small seemed too small and the medium too big and I was concerned about the lambskin leather for everyday use.
> 
> I then saw the Niki and what I thought was a medium seemed to be in-between the small and medium puffer and I liked the outside pocket and inner compartments and felt it'd be a much more versatile bag plus I liked the edgy crinkled rock and roll vintage look - kind of like me.
> 
> I was at a mall tonight and decided to stop in NM and look at them IRL and while at first I was looking at the one the salesperson called medium, my husband said I should go with the large size for everyday. It was 2650.  I tried putting what I had in my purse in the medium but it was tight whereas the large left room particularly if I wear it while traveling.
> 
> But still confused about size and prices.
> 
> The one I bought on saks.com does not have a size in the title - just says Niki Leather Crossover Bag for 2490 - same as the black croc which says medium and is also 2490.
> 
> On NM I see large for 2650 (probably the one I saw tonight) and medium for 2390 but the dimensions on the website are very similar on both bags in the details.
> 
> On YSL website there is a medium black crinkled (maybe black w/black) and black croc both for 2650 that is slightly small in size than the ones on NM but then they also have medium size for 2490 and also pretty close in size as ones on nm.
> 
> On Nordstrom there are 3 Niki's - 2 mediums and 1 large all priced at 2490.  The one labelled as large in storm color is the only one so far that is larger in dimensions than any of the ones on other websites.  nordstrom has no black in any size so these are prices for other crinkly color leathers.
> 
> He thinks I should go with the large.  I worry it is too big and will get too heavy.  I am a tad under 5'5".
> 
> I also hate to lose my saks gift card and  rakuten rebate which brings the 2490 price down to 2090 plus additional 10% cash back = 1854.  - almost $800 pre-tax vs large size.  Saks does not have large size.  I could get 10% back if I buy large from NM via rakuten and 2650 goes down to 2385.
> 
> So for everyday and day into even - medium?  I might just need to organize my stuff better.  I do not carry an ipad or laptop or anything like that.
> 
> Appreciate any input and help.
> 
> They are all stunning bags.
> 
> Thanks.



The large blk w/ blk hardware was my 1st choice.  It wasn't available in the US but I bought it from MyTheresa.  Shortly after NM had a great gc event and rakuten high % convinced me to buy the medium blk w/ blk.  I obsessed over which to keep - great deal on the medium but
large was in my head.  I agonized over which to keep.  Even made family & co-workers look at both every which way on my arm and cross-body.  (Over analyzing is my specialty   ). Most said medium. I kept the large, glad I did.  It may be look too big wearing cross-body and I don't care.  I don't fill it as much as possible because it can get heavy, but I love that I have extra room when needed.  Those times I wear on my shoulder.  I bought it 3 yrs ago so no rings inside to maintain the structure like the new ones.  I don't mind the slouchy look.  I just make sure the closure is fully in tact.  I assume that's why the magnet is so strong.

Once you receive the Saks bag, take it to NM and compare to the large.  Trying on both in the same setting may help.  Ultimately I would go with the one that makes my heart sing.  I understand how it kills to not get as great a deal if you do go with the large.  Sometimes the piece of mind is worth it.  You don't want to second guess yourself every time you use the bag.

As for the pricing - there was a recent price increase.  The large used to be $2490.  Niki now comes in multiple compositions and the same size varies in price.  Some retailers may be selling older stock at the pre-price increase amount.

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## gyclam

JZ's Princess said:


> Help me choose between these two beauties!


Is the beige one "Natural Tan" in official color code?  I like how it's medium beige, not too light.


----------



## JZ's Princess

gyclam said:


> Is the beige one "Natural Tan" in official color code?  I like how it's medium beige, not too light.


I got it from farfetch and was listed as beige. I was searching for it on the ysl website but for some reason they don't have this shade.   
So I'm pretty sure it's not natural tan, as that one has a more yellowish undertone. This one has a slight gray, taupeish look. It's a great neutral !


----------



## ccmf098

I received my bag from NM! I started to inspect it and I noticed that the leather above the front slip pocket looks flawed? Does this look normal? The other side isn’t smashed in this way but idk If I’m just being overly picky.


----------



## keishapie1973

ccmf098 said:


> I received my bag from NM! I started to inspect it and I noticed that the leather above the front slip pocket looks flawed? Does this look normal? The other side isn’t smashed in this way but idk If I’m just being overly picky.



I don’t see anything. It looks good to me…


----------



## misskittee

ccmf098 said:


> I received my bag from NM! I started to inspect it and I noticed that the leather above the front slip pocket looks flawed? Does this look normal? The other side isn’t smashed in this way but idk If I’m just being overly picky.


Looks good! Don't see anything off


----------



## Sunshine mama

misskittee said:


> Thank you! I feel like the edges on the seam are irregular, shown better in this photo. I'm conflicted because I love the bag and don't want to return if this is normal but am not pleased by how obvious it looks, looks like a crack
> View attachment 5268025


This is such a cheap way of overlapping the piping.  I'm surprised that a luxury design house such as YSL uses this cost cutting/time saving method!
All they needed to do was to add a skiving  step to thin out the edges of both ends of the piping before layering and gluing them together.  They then could color match to make the edges disappear.
Prada's double zip bag is a good example of how it's done very well.


----------



## misskittee

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cheap way of overlapping the piping.  I'm surprised that a luxury design house such as YSL uses this cost cutting/time saving method!
> All they needed to do was to add a skiving  step to thin out the edges of both ends of the piping before layering and gluing them together.  They then could color match to make the edges disappear.
> Prada's double zip bag is a good example of how it's done very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271025
> View attachment 5271026
> View attachment 5271027


Thank you so much! Yes, I was very surprised to see that too. Also seems that it was just done poorly as other bags have a much more seamless look. I returned that one and the one I received was much, much better and far less visible, have to know it's there to really notice...but still not as invisible as that Prada although I don't mind. Still shocked that something that bad didn't get caught in any quality checks!


----------



## JZ's Princess

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cheap way of overlapping the piping.  I'm surprised that a luxury design house such as YSL uses this cost cutting/time saving method!
> All they needed to do was to add a skiving  step to thin out the edges of both ends of the piping before layering and gluing them together.  They then could color match to make the edges disappear.
> Prada's double zip bag is a good example of how it's done very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271025
> View attachment 5271026
> View attachment 5271027


I agree.. I remember purchasing a ysl niki inspired bag, and the piping resembled that bag with such an uneven and sloppy finishing. Can't believe the real thing looks so floppy too.


----------



## bagmaniac123

thank u for all your input Any thoughts on this bag?  im not finding anyreviews on youtube or anywhere to see the inside of the bag


----------



## mixlv

I bought this stunning Niki in dark beige with silver toned hardware in the size medium and love it!  It's so roomy and the color combination is gorgeous.


----------



## konanicole

SystarSystem said:


> Medium Niki in black croc.. got it just before the recent increase. Have used it once so far and totally love it. Leather is soooo soft but still seems durable. It fits a lot! I've missed using roomy bags
> 
> The only issue I have is with the chain strap.. one side is fine and pulling the chain through the rivets and D ring is very smooth, but the other side keeps getting twisted when the chain moves through the D ring, even if I straighten the chain links and make them all lay flat so it looks exactly like the other side. My SA said that most Nikis with the D ring have this problem. Has anyone else experienced this, and were you able to get it resolved?
> 
> View attachment 5248918


Hi, I LOVE this stunning black on black version - it’s classic and edgy at the same time! I also think the leather is a bit more durable and gives a touch more structure. 

I bought this same bag! …But mine does NOT have the D-rings. I've been scouring the Internet trying to find out if this addition has been a beneficial enhancement… can anyone tell me if you find that they do help prevent the bag from bending at the flap and sagging in the center or reducing pull on the pocket?? [I’m concerned about this happening and wondering if it’s worth paying extra for a version with this feature to preserve the bag long term overall?] … Or are the rings more cumbersome and an annoyance when opening the flap or pulling the chain straps through? The SA at the store said the chain are coated so if you’re not careful the black can wear away and so I also wonder if the D-rings increase the potential for this wear & tear? We’re you ever able to resolve the chain twisting issue?



SystarSystem said:


> Medium Niki in black croc.. got it just before the recent increase. Have used it once so far and totally love it. Leather is soooo soft but still seems durable. It fits a lot! I've missed using roomy bags
> 
> The only issue I have is with the chain strap.. one side is fine and pulling the chain through the rivets and D ring is very smooth, but the other side keeps getting twisted when the chain moves through the D ring, even if I straighten the chain links and make them all lay flat so it looks exactly like the other side. My SA said that most Nikis with the D ring have this problem. Has anyone else experienced this, and were you able to get it resolved?
> 
> View attachment 5248918


----------



## keishapie1973

mixlv said:


> I bought this stunning Niki in dark beige with silver toned hardware in the size medium and love it!  It's so roomy and the color combination is gorgeous.




I watched your video this morning. You have a beautiful collection. The Niki was also my most recent purchase…


----------



## konanicole

Hi, I LOVE this stunning black on black version - it’s classic and edgy at the same time! I also think the leather is a bit more durable and gives a touch more structure.

I bought this same bag! …But mine does NOT have the D-rings. I've been scouring the Internet trying to find out if this addition has been a beneficial enhancement… can anyone tell me if you find that they do help prevent the bag from bending at the flap and sagging in the center or reducing pull on the pocket?? [I’m concerned about this happening and wondering if it’s worth paying extra for a version with this feature to preserve the bag long term overall?] … Or are the rings more cumbersome and an annoyance when opening the flap or pulling the chain straps through? The SA at the store said the chain are coated so if you’re not careful the black can wear away and so I also wonder if the D-rings increase the potential for this wear & tear? Were you ever able to resolve the chain twisting issue? Would love mod pics of how yours hangs when filled



SystarSystem said:


> Medium Niki in black croc.. got it just before the recent increase. Have used it once so far and totally love it. Leather is soooo soft but still seems durable. It fits a lot! I've missed using roomy bags
> 
> The only issue I have is with the chain strap.. one side is fine and pulling the chain through the rivets and D ring is very smooth, but the other side keeps getting twisted when the chain moves through the D ring, even if I straighten the chain links and make them all lay flat so it looks exactly like the other side. My SA said that most Nikis with the D ring have this problem. Has anyone else experienced this, and were you able to get it resolved
> 
> 
> bagaholicpnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I love the croc embossed
Click to expand...


----------



## konanicole

Hi, purchased the croc embossed MEDIUM Niki bag with leather wrapped logo and black chain.  I LOVE this stunning black-on-black version - it’s classic and edgy at the same time! I also think the leather is a bit more durable and gives a touch more structure.

…But mine does NOT have the new D-rings feature for the chain straps. I've been scouring the Internet trying to find out if this addition has been a beneficial enhancement… can anyone tell me if you find that they do help prevent the bag from bending at the flap and sagging in the center or reducing pull on the pocket?? [I’m concerned about this happening and wondering if it’s worth paying extra for a version with this feature to preserve the bag long term overall?] … Or are the rings more cumbersome and an annoyance when opening the flap or pulling the chain straps through? The SA at the store said the chain are coated so if you’re not careful the black can wear away and so I also wonder if the D-rings increase the potential for this wear & tear? Would love to see real photos of how version with D-ring hangs when filled!
Is the sagging and pocket pulling more an issue for the large size?


----------



## chilipepper_96

konanicole said:


> Hi, purchased the croc embossed MEDIUM Niki bag with leather wrapped logo and black chain.  I LOVE this stunning black-on-black version - it’s classic and edgy at the same time! I also think the leather is a bit more durable and gives a touch more structure.
> 
> …But mine does NOT have the new D-rings feature for the chain straps. I've been scouring the Internet trying to find out if this addition has been a beneficial enhancement… can anyone tell me if you find that they do help prevent the bag from bending at the flap and sagging in the center or reducing pull on the pocket?? [I’m concerned about this happening and wondering if it’s worth paying extra for a version with this feature to preserve the bag long term overall?] … Or are the rings more cumbersome and an annoyance when opening the flap or pulling the chain straps through? The SA at the store said the chain are coated so if you’re not careful the black can wear away and so I also wonder if the D-rings increase the potential for this wear & tear? Would love to see real photos of how version with D-ring hangs when filled!
> Is the sagging and pocket pulling more an issue for the large size?
> 
> View attachment 5277495


My experience with the d-rings is that it does help the flap from bending awkwardly and reduces the pulling from the front pocket. However it also depends on how supple the leather is. I've tried on Nikis with d rings and tougher leather and there was no pull. I've also tried on Nikis with d rings and more supple leather and there was pulling in the front pocket. My current Niki has no d rings, but the leather is slightly tougher so there is minimal pulling. Do I want the one with the d ring? Yes, but I got my current one new for pretty good price so I can compromise. I've seen some Nikis on Fashionphile where the front pocket seems distorted. I think the best way to counter this is to not fill the bag with very heavy things for long periods of time. Did you buy yours new from a department store? If so, I definitely think you should exchange it (if possible) for one with d rings. And to answer your question, the larger the bag the more stuff is in it (plus the weight of the bag itself), the greater the distortion. Hope this helped!


----------



## konanicole

chilipepper_96 said:


> My experience with the d-rings is that it does help the flap from bending awkwardly and reduces the pulling from the front pocket. However it also depends on how supple the leather is. I've tried on Nikis with d rings and tougher leather and there was no pull. I've also tried on Nikis with d rings and more supple leather and there was pulling in the front pocket. My current Niki has no d rings, but the leather is slightly tougher so there is minimal pulling. Do I want the one with the d ring? Yes, but I got my current one new for pretty good price so I can compromise. I've seen some Nikis on Fashionphile where the front pocket seems distorted. I think the best way to counter this is to not fill the bag with very heavy things for long periods of time. Did you buy yours new from a department store? If so, I definitely think you should exchange it (if possible) for one with d rings. And to answer your question, the larger the bag the more stuff is in it (plus the weight of the bag itself), the greater the distortion. Hope this helped!



THANK YOU SO MUCH for your prompt feedback and input! That is exactly the dilemma I’ve been pondering…!!! I got my bag on a department store designer bag sale (which is now over) and between the discount and [Hawaii] sales tax - it saved me a very significant amount. I do have a couple days left that I could still return it and I have found ONE left of the same bag at the actual YSL store WITH the D-rings… but it would cost several hundred dollars more - hence, debating if it’s worth it?? I have been collecting Louis Vuitton bags for years and this is my first time venturing out to a different designer so I don’t want to have regrets. I don’t notice the folding or much pull on mine yet, but it’s brand new and I assume the leather will soften with time. I did notice in the YSL store that the d-ring version was slightly folding in the middle when picked up with 2 handles … and (as you said) the more supple ones did this even more.  [Here is a photo of the version in the store.] yet the SA said the added rings are an update in response to customer reviews to counter this exact issue. Do you mind sharing which textile version of the leather you purchased?


----------



## SystarSystem

konanicole said:


> Hi, I LOVE this stunning black on black version - it’s classic and edgy at the same time! I also think the leather is a bit more durable and gives a touch more structure.
> 
> I bought this same bag! …But mine does NOT have the D-rings. I've been scouring the Internet trying to find out if this addition has been a beneficial enhancement… can anyone tell me if you find that they do help prevent the bag from bending at the flap and sagging in the center or reducing pull on the pocket?? [I’m concerned about this happening and wondering if it’s worth paying extra for a version with this feature to preserve the bag long term overall?] … Or are the rings more cumbersome and an annoyance when opening the flap or pulling the chain straps through? The SA at the store said the chain are coated so if you’re not careful the black can wear away and so I also wonder if the D-rings increase the potential for this wear & tear? Were you ever able to resolve the chain twisting issue? Would love mod pics of how yours hangs when filled



I have used my bag a few times and haven't had any issues with the flap bending or sagging. I actually held off on purchasing a medium Niki until I could get one with the d ring because I did not like the bending flap.

Unfortunately the chain still gets really twisted on one side and it drives me absolutely nuts  I still love the bag though! Will try to post some mod shots in the next day or so.


----------



## chilipepper_96

konanicole said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH for your prompt feedback and input! That is exactly the dilemma I’ve been pondering…!!! I got my bag on a department store designer bag sale (which is now over) and between the discount and [Hawaii] sales tax - it saved me a very significant amount. I do have a couple days left that I could still return it and I have found ONE left of the same bag at the actual YSL store WITH the D-rings… but it would cost several hundred dollars more - hence, debating if it’s worth it?? I have been collecting Louis Vuitton bags for years and this is my first time venturing out to a different designer so I don’t want to have regrets. I don’t notice the folding or much pull on mine yet, but it’s brand new and I assume the leather will soften with time. I did notice in the YSL store that the d-ring version was slightly folding in the middle when picked up with 2 handles … and (as you said) the more supple ones did this even more.  [Here is a photo of the version in the store.] yet the SA said the added rings are an update in response to customer reviews to counter this exact issue. Do you mind sharing which textile version of the leather you purchased?


Mine is the medium crinkled calfskin in black.


----------



## babybluegirl

I've been very very bad the last few days.


----------



## IntheOcean

babybluegirl said:


> I've been very very bad the last few days.
> 
> View attachment 5301718


Beautiful bags! Congrats.


----------



## babybluegirl

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bags! Congrats.



Thank you! I'm torn though if I should exchange the Loulou for a baby niki instead. Less babying needed.


----------



## IntheOcean

babybluegirl said:


> Thank you! I'm torn though if I should exchange the Loulou for a baby niki instead. Less babying needed.


Can't really give any advice here, as I don't have the Loulou. But just based on the look, out of these two, I prefer the Niki.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

babybluegirl said:


> I've been very very bad the last few days.
> 
> View attachment 5301718


Ohhh, I really want a croc embossed Niki. What size did you get?


----------



## babybluegirl

bagaholicpnw said:


> Ohhh, I really want a croc embossed Niki. What size did you get?


I got the medium one. It's super nice and for the size, not that heavy. 

I'm thinking of taking back the Lou and replacing it with a blue baby niki. I have the blue on hold now.


----------



## babybluegirl

IntheOcean said:


> Can't really give any advice here, as I don't have the Loulou. But just based on the look, out of these two, I prefer the Niki.


Right? When they're side by side the decision is easier to make.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

babybluegirl said:


> I got the medium one. It's super nice and for the size, not that heavy.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking back the Lou and replacing it with a blue baby niki. I have the blue on hold now.


I love my medium Storm Niki and want a croc baby Niki in black. The baby is the perfect size for a small crossbody. I bet the blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## babybluegirl

bagaholicpnw said:


> I love my medium Storm Niki and want a croc baby Niki in black. The baby is the perfect size for a small crossbody. I bet the blue is gorgeous!!


This is photo that my SA sent.  The color isn't clearly captured but I think we have a winner here.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

babybluegirl said:


> This is photo that my SA sent.  The color isn't clearly captured but I think we have a winner here.
> View attachment 5301909


I love the navy blue!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

babybluegirl said:


> This is photo that my SA sent.  The color isn't clearly captured but I think we have a winner here.
> View attachment 5301909


Definite winner!!!  The size is great!


----------



## babybluegirl

Updated photo! So you can compare the blue from the black as well. 

Happy with the decision to return the Loulou.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Hi,
Yesterday I made a terrible mistake... I decided to take my crinkled leather baby niki with me on a short business trip. On the plane, I was given a sanitary wipe and I don't know what happened to me, I wiped the bag with it, like an automatism. Result : my bag doesn't shine like it used to, and I'm very very sad. I guess the alcohol in the wipe striped down the glossy coat of the leather. Please let my mistake be useful, and never do such a silly thing (unless you want a mat niki...).
Does this ever happened to anyone else? Any idea to make it better without worsening the situation? TIA!


----------



## RachelVerinder

First photo : the non wiped back of the bag
Second photo : wiped front of the bag


----------



## IntheOcean

RachelVerinder said:


> First photo : the non wiped back of the bag
> Second photo : wiped front of the bag
> 
> View attachment 5303828
> View attachment 5303829


I'm so sorry  Perhaps there's something that can be done to restore the shine? I can't give any advice, but perhaps there are leather surgeons that can fix the leather?


----------



## RachelVerinder

IntheOcean said:


> I'm so sorry  Perhaps there's something that can be done to restore the shine? I can't give any advice, but perhaps there are leather surgeons that can fix the leather?


Thanks for your message... Yes there's a fantastic leather specialist nearby, I'll stop by and ask her for advice as soon as I get the chance... Well, hope my little misadventure will prevent someone else to make the same mistake...


----------



## PurseLoveSF

This beauty has just arrived! A Medium Niki in Light Caramel with the most delicious, smooshiest leather. In love with this color and bag!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Anyone has lArge niki bag 
I love the medium and own a light one
But i was looking for a large black niki bag reviews
Are there any issues with sagging of flap or does the flap open itself due to its large size


----------



## IntheOcean

PurseLoveSF said:


> This beauty has just arrived! A Medium Niki in Light Caramel with the most delicious, smooshiest leather. In love with this color and bag!
> 
> View attachment 5304309
> View attachment 5304310


Stunning bag!  Congrats. For some reason, I didn't really like the Niki at first. But it's really grown on me.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

MeBagaholic said:


> Anyone has lArge niki bag
> I love the medium and own a light one
> But i was looking for a large black niki bag reviews
> Are there any issues with sagging of flap or does the flap open itself due to its large size
> 
> View attachment 5304991


I have a large black with black hardware.
There's sagging, the look doesn't bother me.  There may be less if you fill it completely.  I do have to make sure the flap is closed & snapped each time after opening, especially when worn cross body.  I suspect that's why the magnetic snap is so strong.  I don't regret buying and still love it.
Maybe the new ones with the D ring are less slouchy??


----------



## MeBagaholic

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> I have a large black with black hardware.
> There's sagging, the look doesn't bother me.  There may be less if you fill it completely.  I do have to make sure the flap is closed & snapped each time after opening, especially when worn cross body.  I suspect that's why the magnetic snap is so strong.  I don't regret buying and still love it.
> Maybe the new ones with the D ring are less slouchy??


Im 5’5 almost so how will it look crossbody. 
Hmm thats a good q the D ring may
Thankyou


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

MeBagaholic said:


> Im 5’5 almost so how will it look crossbody.
> Hmm thats a good q the D ring may
> Thankyou


It will look nice on you.  The style is a bit unstructured and has a slouch to begin with.  Does your medium have some slouch?  I'm 5'4, it's a bit long but I like it.   It is a bit bigger than the medium but not significantly.
Can you get to a store to try it on?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

RachelVerinder said:


> Hi,
> Yesterday I made a terrible mistake... I decided to take my crinkled leather baby niki with me on a short business trip. On the plane, I was given a sanitary wipe and I don't know what happened to me, I wiped the bag with it, like an automatism. Result : my bag doesn't shine like it used to, and I'm very very sad. I guess the alcohol in the wipe striped down the glossy coat of the leather. Please let my mistake be useful, and never do such a silly thing (unless you want a mat niki...).
> Does this ever happened to anyone else? Any idea to make it better without worsening the situation? TIA!


Thanks for sharing your experience.  I hope the weather specialist helps.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> It will look nice on you.  The style is a bit unstructured and has a slouch to begin with.  Does your medium have some slouch?  I'm 5'4, it's a bit long but I like it.   It is a bit bigger than the medium but not significantly.
> Can you get to a store to try it on?


I have the medium in Neutral brown color it doesn’t slouch on crossbody
But i want a black niki not sure large or go with medium too
I might have to go to store to try yes!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

MeBagaholic said:


> I have the medium in Neutral brown color it doesn’t slouch on crossbody
> But i want a black niki not sure large or go with medium too
> I might have to go to store to try yes!


Let us know what you decide!


----------



## rosewang924

LOVE!! Medium niki in rouge. Just curious, this is the older style without the chains looping thru the extra rings, does the new style with the rings help the flap from pulling up?


----------



## bagaholicpnw

rosewang924 said:


> LOVE!! Medium niki in rouge. Just curious, this is the older style without the chains looping thru the extra rings, does the new style with the rings help the flap from pulling up?
> 
> View attachment 5325249


 My medium has the new D rings and I feel like it helps. I’ve not had one without D rings so can’t say for sure though. I also use a bag insert which helps it keep its shape but I think it also helps with pulling since it gives some added structure.


----------



## rosewang924

bagaholicpnw said:


> My medium has the new D rings and I feel like it helps. I’ve not had one without D rings so can’t say for sure though. I also use a bag insert which helps it keep its shape but I think it also helps with pulling since it gives some added structure.



May I ask what type of insert you have?


----------



## bagaholicpnw

I forget the vendor but I found it on Etsy and it was around $30. It’s a sort of stiff felt insert with a few pockets. Fits exactly in to the purse. I took a couple photos from an Etsy search “YSL Niki bag insert”. I don’t recall if this was exactly who I bought it from but it’s just like it. Works great but does create slightly less space in the bag for your stuff. The offset is your bad does not look at slouchy.


----------



## rosewang924

bagaholicpnw said:


> I forget the vendor but I found it on Etsy and it was around $30. It’s a sort of stiff felt insert with a few pockets. Fits exactly in to the purse. I took a couple photos from an Etsy search “YSL Niki bag insert”. I don’t recall if this was exactly who I bought it from but it’s just like it. Works great but does create slightly less space in the bag for your stuff. The offset is your bad does not look at slouchy.



Thank you so much for this info.


----------



## monipod

Just had to share the excitement of my purchase  I never thought my ultimate bag would be a Saint Laurent (just never was in my radar) but after months and months of searching, Niki in medium ticked almost all my boxes! It doesn't have a top handle but I love the compartments and the EXTERIOR POCKET!! No idea it would be hard to find a designer bag with a decent exterior pocket! I also love the edgy look and while not screaming YSL, there's more than enough logo for the inner flexer in me. Sadly there's no Saint Laurent store where I live so I'm buying blind, but I love how Niki looks. 

I was thinking about making an offer on a medium grey Niki on Vestaire but just as I decided that Niki was definitely the bag for me, a near new one popped up in Yahoo Japan Auction, starting at one yen (I wish...). Anyway, I had to play the long cat/mouse game with other bidders but I managed to win it. It was good having researched the secondhand market price for Niki as I had a fair top price in mind and no other bidder was keen to go that high. I think Niki is probably not to the taste of most Japanese women so I was lucky. I just paid for the postage and now I just have to wait for her to arrive safely to me. Will update once she arrives


----------



## RachelVerinder

RachelVerinder said:


> First photo : the non wiped back of the bag
> Second photo : wiped front of the bag
> 
> View attachment 5303828
> View attachment 5303829


My Niki came back good as new from the leather specialist! Fixing it wasn’t cheap though, lesson learned 
So relieved to have this glossy look back...


----------



## Baglady80

Does anyone know if the Saint Laurent baby niki will come in the caramel color with gold hardware? I love this bag but I like gold hardware…. I like the black as we’ll but need a brown handbag. The beige is nice, too. I’d love to see pics of yours and any input you have!


----------



## SarinaLV

Just bought this niki today. Why is it so shiny?? It looks like patent leather to me, which I don’t see anywhere on the website. Does it dull after use? or is this what the croc embossed one looks like?
Also, what are D rings? I’ve looked at side by side pics, but can’t tell the difference. Thx!


----------



## Ema12345

SarinaLV said:


> Just bought this niki today. Why is it so shiny?? It looks like patent leather to me, which I don’t see anywhere on the website. Does it dull after use? or is this what the croc embossed one looks like?
> Also, what are D rings? I’ve looked at side by side pics, but can’t tell the difference. Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340020


Is this baby Niki or the medium size? I have the baby one, have had it for a few years now so no D-rings which is fine because the baby size holds its shape beautifully, and it has a matte finish. I remember the medium size was also matte. You're right, yours does look like patent leather. Still gorgeous!!! My baby Niki is definitely my most favourite bag, I'm so glad there are a few more colours now on offer.


----------



## SarinaLV

Ema12345 said:


> Is this baby Niki or the medium size? I have the baby one, have had it for a few years now so no D-rings which is fine because the baby size holds its shape beautifully, and it has a matte finish. I remember the medium size was also matte. You're right, yours does look like patent leather. Still gorgeous!!! My baby Niki is definitely my most favourite bag, I'm so glad there are a few more colours now on offer.


It’s the medium Niki. It IS beautiful, but not what I was expecting. It’s not the one I saw in the store. I really wanted a bag that’s soft and the patent is not as “smushy.” I texted the SA. Hopefully they have a matte one. Otherwise, not sure what I’ll do, since boutique is exchange only..didn’t realize this until after I paid.  One big reason I may buy my bags from NM and other retailers, instead of boutique. Although it is their mistake. Let’s see!


----------



## SLNinAZ

monipod said:


> Just had to share the excitement of my purchase  I never thought my ultimate bag would be a Saint Laurent (just never was in my radar) but after months and months of searching, Niki in medium ticked almost all my boxes! It doesn't have a top handle but I love the compartments and the EXTERIOR POCKET!! No idea it would be hard to find a designer bag with a decent exterior pocket! I also love the edgy look and while not screaming YSL, there's more than enough logo for the inner flexer in me. Sadly there's no Saint Laurent store where I live so I'm buying blind, but I love how Niki looks.
> 
> I was thinking about making an offer on a medium grey Niki on Vestaire but just as I decided that Niki was definitely the bag for me, a near new one popped up in Yahoo Japan Auction, starting at one yen (I wish...). Anyway, I had to play the long cat/mouse game with other bidders but I managed to win it. It was good having researched the secondhand market price for Niki as I had a fair top price in mind and no other bidder was keen to go that high. I think Niki is probably not to the taste of most Japanese women so I was lucky. I just paid for the postage and now I just have to wait for her to arrive safely to me. Will update once she arrives
> 
> View attachment 5327538


What color is this?


----------



## Katey_

I tried on the medium all-black Niki today on my lunch break, and I’m not convinced…I love the bag on the shelf, but not sure if I love it on me? Maybe because it looked ‘flat’ on me irl? I want an easy, practical work bag and I was tossing up between the Niki or a Chanel business affinity.


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Hello everyone!
I saw this version of the Niki on Vestiaire Collective and I’m tempted. I don’t think they sell it anymore in store, it’s the shoulder / Bumbag style (although I wouldn’t wear it as a bumbag rather a cross body like on the image attached! Anyone seen/ got any images / reviews on this particular bag! Thanks in advance!


----------



## SystarSystem

I have it and I love it!! Got it during shut down and it made life so easy - I could carry all the things I needed during a pandemic while being totally hands free!

Almost two years later and I still love it, though I don't use it as much as I used to when I first got it. It still looks great.

Here's a thread I started about it, with pics:






						Saint Laurent Niki Waist Bag - have you heard of it?
					

I just purchased a Saint Laurent Niki Waist Bag (kind of on impulse - I had been researching LV waist/bum bags and didn't even think to look at Saint Laurent until I stepped into the store yesterday and asked if they had any :biggrin:). The SA brought out so many wonderful options! I ended up...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






Lilycjaxxx said:


> Hello everyone!
> I saw this version of the Niki on Vestiaire Collective and I’m tempted. I don’t think they sell it anymore in store, it’s the shoulder / Bumbag style (although I wouldn’t wear it as a bumbag rather a cross body like on the image attached! Anyone seen/ got any images / reviews on this particular bag! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

SystarSystem said:


> I have it and I love it!! Got it during shut down and it made life so easy - I could carry all the things I needed during a pandemic while being totally hands free!
> 
> Almost two years later and I still love it, though I don't use it as much as I used to when I first got it. It still looks great.
> 
> Here's a thread I started about it, with pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Niki Waist Bag - have you heard of it?
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Saint Laurent Niki Waist Bag (kind of on impulse - I had been researching LV waist/bum bags and didn't even think to look at Saint Laurent until I stepped into the store yesterday and asked if they had any :biggrin:). The SA brought out so many wonderful options! I ended up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Hey! Thanks for your response, just looked at the thread, it looks beautiful  different to the ones I’m seeing on vestiaire collective though! The model I am seeing is with gun metal hardware and the leather wrap YSL logo. Although I think I prefer the all black !!! Do you have any pictures of it worn as a shoulder bag? Does it look right or not? I’m just so undecided! Sorry for all the questions! Like you, I like to do my research before purchasing a bag but I can’t find any info on this item! X


----------



## Purse Chakra

Katey_ said:


> I tried on the medium all-black Niki today on my lunch break, and I’m not convinced…I love the bag on the shelf, but not sure if I love it on me? Maybe because it looked ‘flat’ on me irl? I want an easy, practical work bag and I was tossing up between the Niki or a Chanel business affinity.
> View attachment 5371783



I think it looks great on you! I love the Niki style personally. I don't own this type, but I do have the Niki shopper and find that it's a very versatile bag. I don't own any Chanel so I can't speak to your decision --  good luck deciding!


----------



## Katey_

Purse Chakra said:


> I think it looks great on you! I love the Niki style personally. I don't own this type, but I do have the Niki shopper and find that it's a very versatile bag. I don't own any Chanel so I can't speak to your decision --  good luck deciding!


Thank you! It's the versatility I'm after...going to keep it on my list I think.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Katey_ said:


> I tried on the medium all-black Niki today on my lunch break, and I’m not convinced…I love the bag on the shelf, but not sure if I love it on me? Maybe because it looked ‘flat’ on me irl? I want an easy, practical work bag and I was tossing up between the Niki or a Chanel business affinity.
> View attachment 5371783


It looks great!  I'm partial, have the all black in large.  It's a great work bag - the back pocket is handy as are the inside 2 sections and zippered pocket. You can wear cross body or on the shoulder with double or single strap.  It's a completely different look & vibe than the BA (flap or tote) and more versatile too.


----------



## sparkyjt

Hi! These are 2 images of the same color on the NM site. It’s called “moka br.”  Any thoughts on which color is accurate?


----------



## cecilia7972

Hi fellow niki owners! I bought a baby niki bag recently. After using it for less than three months, I noticed some frayed stitches, especially on the back of the bag where it rubs against my body. Now the bag is starting to look a little 'furry'. Is this common with niki bags, or do you think it's a quality issue? Any input will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## chilipepper_96

cecilia7972 said:


> Hi fellow niki owners! I bought a baby niki bag recently. After using it for less than three months, I noticed some frayed stitches, especially on the back of the bag where it rubs against my body. Now the bag is starting to look a little 'furry'. Is this common with niki bags, or do you think it's a quality issue? Any input will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 5394519


Unfortunately, I've seen this on some brand new bags as well.


----------



## RachelVerinder

cecilia7972 said:


> Hi fellow niki owners! I bought a baby niki bag recently. After using it for less than three months, I noticed some frayed stitches, especially on the back of the bag where it rubs against my body. Now the bag is starting to look a little 'furry'. Is this common with niki bags, or do you think it's a quality issue? Any input will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 5394519


Same thing on mine… even when it was new.

Still in love with my baby niki after eight months of use and a big misfortune I shared before in here (I’ll never get near a sanitary wipe again, ever!)…


----------



## JZ's Princess

cecilia7972 said:


> Hi fellow niki owners! I bought a baby niki bag recently. After using it for less than three months, I noticed some frayed stitches, especially on the back of the bag where it rubs against my body. Now the bag is starting to look a little 'furry'. Is this common with niki bags, or do you think it's a quality issue? Any input will be greatly appreciated!!
> View attachment 5394519



Yep! Mine looks so worn out even when I got it brand new. But it makes it less stressful to use because it's worn out looking already.


----------



## marcci

anyone know how often they release new colors?  I’m wanting a Niki medium, but not sure I love any of the current colors.
I prefer matte vs shiny. The crocodile embossed seems the most matte. Just not sure I want black. I just purchased the medium college in black on black so not sure I want another all black bag. 
I do prefer the black hardware but it seems like they typically only offer it on black bags.


----------



## marcci

I can’t seem to find the Niki large anywhere. Did they discontinue?

I have the College medium so not sure if the Niki medium will be too similar in size. I’ve got two kiddos with another on the way, so want something with more room and more casual than my College medium which I find I still baby too much and don’t use as my everyday bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

marcci said:


> I can’t seem to find the Niki large anywhere. Did they discontinue?
> 
> I have the College medium so not sure if the Niki medium will be too similar in size. I’ve got two kiddos with another on the way, so want something with more room and more casual than my College medium which I find I still baby too much and don’t use as my everyday bag.



I briefly had a medium college and the medium Niki holds a lot more. It’s a very spacious bag…


----------



## stephanieblake

Received my Medium Niki (Crinkle Vintage in Dark Green) this week. It is much shinier/glossier than i expected (having only seen it on the website, not IRL). Was unsure at first, but wore it out for the first time today and received a compliment on it saying it was "beautiful" so that made me feel better, I guess?? I think I will need to keep that front pouch stuffed when not in use.  Will update with regard to fraying, or it looking worn out after use!


----------



## keishapie1973

stephanieblake said:


> Received my Medium Niki (Crinkle Vintage in Dark Green) this week. It is much shinier/glossier than i expected (having only seen it on the website, not IRL). Was unsure at first, but wore it out for the first time today and received a compliment on it saying it was "beautiful" so that made me feel better, I guess?? I think I will need to keep that front pouch stuffed when not in use.  Will update with regard to fraying, or it looking worn out after use!



Congrats!!! It is gorgeous…


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

marcci said:


> I can’t seem to find the Niki large anywhere. Did they discontinue?
> 
> I have the College medium so not sure if the Niki medium will be too similar in size. I’ve got two kiddos with another on the way, so want something with more room and more casual than my College medium which I find I still baby too much and don’t use as my everyday bag.


I have med College & large Niki.
Niki is alot less structured and more pliable than College.  Even the med Niki fits more than the college.  I chose the large Niki because it's not all that much bigger than the med and I like having extra room if I need it.


----------



## purselover2921

PurseLoveSF said:


> This beauty has just arrived! A Medium Niki in Light Caramel with the most delicious, smooshiest leather. In love with this color and bag!
> 
> View attachment 5304309
> View attachment 5304310


Wow so beautiful! This is the first colour I saw when I searched the Niki bag a few weeks ago. Originally wanted a loulou but fell in love when I saw this. I ended up buying a medium Niki black with silver hardware but wondering if I should switch for this before the exchange period is over. I love my black bag but this is sooo pretty with the gold. Do you use as an everyday, all year bag? & how has wear/tear been so far?!


----------



## purselover2921

Would love any opinions because I'm so bad at making decisions lol! I was saving for a Loulou but ended up getting a medium black Niki with silver hw since I felt it was more casual & carefree for my toddler mom lifestyle. I absolutely love it, but wondering if I should exchange for the caramel Niki with gold hardware.
Does that color work in all seasons, as an everyday bag? I love the look, and since I wear gold jewelry it might be better than the one I have now. My wardrobe lately is basically black leggings with oversized hoodies/tshirts. This is my first designer purchase, and will be my only purse for a while. Just really need help deciding!


----------



## ciidem

Hello Ladies,
I’m intersted in Baby size Niki and wondering if IPhone 13 Pro MAX would fit to the magnetic back pocket (or to the medium size Niki). And all Niki’s have the leather enclosed logo or is there an option to pick metal logo.
Thank you very much for your answers


----------



## keishapie1973

purselover2921 said:


> Would love any opinions because I'm so bad at making decisions lol! I was saving for a Loulou but ended up getting a medium black Niki with silver hw since I felt it was more casual & carefree for my toddler mom lifestyle. I absolutely love it, but wondering if I should exchange for the caramel Niki with gold hardware.
> Does that color work in all seasons, as an everyday bag? I love the look, and since I wear gold jewelry it might be better than the one I have now. My wardrobe lately is basically black leggings with oversized hoodies/tshirts. This is my first designer purchase, and will be my only purse for a while. Just really need help deciding!



It really sounds like you want the tan colored Niki. You might regret not following your heart. I consider this color as a year-round color. And, it will pop against your black leggings…


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

purselover2921 said:


> Would love any opinions because I'm so bad at making decisions lol! I was saving for a Loulou but ended up getting a medium black Niki with silver hw since I felt it was more casual & carefree for my toddler mom lifestyle. I absolutely love it, but wondering if I should exchange for the caramel Niki with gold hardware.
> Does that color work in all seasons, as an everyday bag? I love the look, and since I wear gold jewelry it might be better than the one I have now. My wardrobe lately is basically black leggings with oversized hoodies/tshirts. This is my first designer purchase, and will be my only purse for a while. Just really need help deciding!


Both color/hardware combos absolutely work in all seasons.  Which is your 1st choice?  Which makes your heart skip a beat?  I understand the idea but don't think your jewelry color matters much.
Now that I'm thinking about it, I'd love black crinkle with gold hardware!  
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## CoachCruiser

keishapie1973 said:


> Finally joining with the Medium Niki in rouge…
> View attachment 5259449
> View attachment 5259450


Your bag is gorgeous! Stunning color!


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachCruiser said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! Stunning color!


Thank you…


----------



## ashooz

My first Saint Laurent and my new every day bag. Love the baby Niki for the casual edgy style. Replacing my Stella McCartney mini Falabella as my every day bag with a similar feel. I recently bought the Chanel 19 for this but haven’t felt comfortable wearing it casually with a 4 year old daughter at my hip, so here we are! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## luxbabygroot

Hi everyone! I just bought this baby Niki bag and am obsessed with it; however, I am a bit worried about the gold hardware tarnishing. Has anyone had experience with their YSL gold hardware tarnishing??


----------



## Twinmom1223

Baglady80 said:


> Does anyone know if the Saint Laurent baby niki will come in the caramel color with gold hardware? I love this bag but I like gold hardware…. I like the black as we’ll but need a brown handbag. The beige is nice, too. I’d love to see pics of yours and any input you have!


I’m not sure when it was released, but it’s now available!  I just noticed it yesterday on the YSL site, and I ordered it.


----------



## Tote Ali

I'm really thinking about getting the baby Niki - love the compartments and the day to night coolness of it. But I'm a bit worried it doesn't have a zipper. I know the magnet is super strong - not worried about it staying closed - but has anyone found smaller items like keys, earrings etc fall out of the Niki? Does it get worse when using the outside pocket (does it make the main compartment bulge)? Are there any zipped areas on the inside?  

Thank you!


----------



## Tote Ali

Tote Ali said:


> I'm really thinking about getting the baby Niki - love the compartments and the day to night coolness of it. But I'm a bit worried it doesn't have a zipper. I know the magnet is super strong - not worried about it staying closed - but has anyone found smaller items like keys, earrings etc fall out of the Niki? Does it get worse when using the outside pocket (does it make the main compartment bulge)? Are there any zipped areas on the inside?
> 
> Thank you!


I went into the boutique yesterday and did the shake test with lipstick and keys and actually nothing fell out ! But now the big question is.... gun metal or gold?  (Am I making this up or did there also used to be a black chain?)


----------



## AmbrosiaL

Tote Ali said:


> I went into the boutique yesterday and did the shake test with lipstick and keys and actually nothing fell out ! But now the big question is.... gun metal or gold?  (Am I making this up or did there also used to be a black chain?)
> 
> View attachment 5599730



Yes, there was an all black version which I had. But the black was gone at various parts of the chain within not even half a year of light use (I regularly change through my whole collection). My SA explained that it could be re-coated but upon asking if it would wear off again they eventually offered me store credit. I can therefore sadly not recommend the all-black version although I absolutely adored the bag while I had it.

Personally I would go for the gunmetal as I own the Niki in beige as well and am very happy with the wear in that case. I don‘t know yet if the gold colour might chip as my other gold-toned YSL bags have the antique gold look, not the shiny hardware. 

About things falling out: I have never had anything fall out of the bag - rather on the contrary: the inside pocket regularly wants to keep my keys inside as the magnet of the outer back-pocket is so strong that they hang on to it…


----------



## keishapie1973

Tote Ali said:


> I went into the boutique yesterday and did the shake test with lipstick and keys and actually nothing fell out ! But now the big question is.... gun metal or gold?  (Am I making this up or did there also used to be a black chain?)
> 
> View attachment 5599730


My vote goes to gunmetal. I love the casual, cool vibe..


----------



## beckkmint

Tote Ali said:


> I went into the boutique yesterday and did the shake test with lipstick and keys and actually nothing fell out ! But now the big question is.... gun metal or gold?  (Am I making this up or did there also used to be a black chain?)
> 
> View attachment 5599730


Vote for gun metal! Would love to own one myself.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Tote Ali said:


> I went into the boutique yesterday and did the shake test with lipstick and keys and actually nothing fell out ! But now the big question is.... gun metal or gold?  (Am I making this up or did there also used to be a black chain?)
> 
> View attachment 5599730



Gunmetal!


----------



## chocolateolive

Twinmom1223 said:


> I’m not sure when it was released, but it’s now available!  I just noticed it yesterday on the YSL site, and I ordered it.


Would you mind posting a pic of your baby niki in caramel, I’m thinking of buying one as well and would love to see a real life pic!


----------



## Twinmom1223

chocolateolive said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of your baby niki in caramel, I’m thinking of buying one as well and would love to see a real life pic!


I’m sorry, but I already sent it back.  The baby size was just too small for me.  However, I did have a medium Niki in the same color a while back.  Here is that one for you to see the color.


----------



## chocolateolive

Twinmom1223 said:


> I’m sorry, but I already sent it back.  The baby size was just too small for me.  However, I did have a medium Niki in the same color a while back.  Here is that one for you to see the color.
> 
> View attachment 5615334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615336


Gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## eleanorinysl

Wow! I’m in love


----------



## eleanorinysl

Does anyone own this colour? It's for sale on net a porter, they're calling it a mini in brown. But it comes up on google as tan as well.


----------



## JZ's Princess

eleanorinysl said:


> View attachment 5630696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone own this colour? It's for sale on net a porter, they're calling it a mini in brown. But it comes up on google as tan as well.


Yes! I do!


----------



## limonchello

Does anyone own baby niki in ostrich or have seen it in person? What are your thought?


----------



## bkp0

I just bought the black medium niki. It's very shiny (almost patent?) and crinkly. Is that normal? It didn't look that shiny or crinkly on the website. Also, did anyone spray any type of leather protector on the bag? If so, which brand? I was thinking of spraying something on the leather YSL lettering  at least? I love it but trying to decide if its too heavy for me. Also, does this bag normally have a seam at the very bottom back of the bag where they are adjoing the piping together? I will try to post a picture . Any advise appreciated Thanks
!


----------



## riyan

ciidem said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I’m intersted in Baby size Niki and wondering if IPhone 13 Pro MAX would fit to the magnetic back pocket (or to the medium size Niki). And all Niki’s have the leather enclosed logo or is there an option to pick metal logo.
> Thank you very much for your answers


It does but it’s a tight squeeze. I dont think would be putting mine since afraid the stitches on the edges might pop


----------



## riyan

Just got my baby niki in croc embossed leather with black on black hardware  Kinda worried about the chipping on the black hardware but really loved the whole subtle and edgy look of the bag. Tried the medium but its too big for my frame(5’2 only) and all my daily essentials plus more fits in my baby niki.


----------



## Spongebaby

I have been wanting a white bag for two years now, but nothing really catched my eyes until I saw the baby Niki in this off-white color - it’s a perfect fit for my daily essentiels 
And I got it right before the price increase as well!


----------



## Zila3000

Hi everyone, I'm new to PurseForum and need a little help with my Niki. I really love this bag but couldn't justify the $3000 price tag, so I bought this used on MyGemma. The stitching and everything else looks fine, but I noticed that the rings are not positioned the same. On the left side, the ring is off center while the ring on the right side is centered. Could this be a defect or is it fake? I don't really mind it, but I'm worried about paying so much for a fake. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Ema12345

riyan said:


> Just got my baby niki in croc embossed leather with black on black hardware  Kinda worried about the chipping on the black hardware but really loved the whole subtle and edgy look of the bag. Tried the medium but its too big for my frame(5’2 only) and all my daily essentials plus more fits in my baby niki.
> 
> View attachment 5645725


I have the same baby niki, purchased about 4-5yrs ago and it's held up great, no chipping on the logo, the leather is extremely durable, no scratches or anything. The only wear is on the chain where the black paint has rubbed off where the chain moves through the rivets. I didnt notice it until my hubby pointed it out the other day. That being said, I still love it and it is my go to back when going out. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ema12345

riyan said:


> It does but it’s a tight squeeze. I dont think would be putting mine since afraid the stitches on the edges might pop


I have iPhone 8+ (the big one) and it fits. My phone is in a standard case, it just fits, I can get it in and out without a struggle. I googled the size of yours and compared to mine, iPhone 13 Pro Max is supposed to be 2.5mm longer, I just tried and it looks like it might fit but will be VERY close. Hope that helps. I can take a photo if you'd like


----------



## riyan

Ema12345 said:


> I have the same baby niki, purchased about 4-5yrs ago and it's held up great, no chipping on the logo, the leather is extremely durable, no scratches or anything. The only wear is on the chain where the black paint has rubbed off where the chain moves through the rivets. I didnt notice it until my hubby pointed it out the other day. That being said, I still love it and it is my go to back when going out. Enjoy!!!


Yay! Good to know! Really happy with my nikki hope it will hold up as good as yours


----------



## cathavenicethings

Zila3000 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to PurseForum and need a little help with my Niki. I really love this bag but couldn't justify the $3000 price tag, so I bought this used on MyGemma. The stitching and everything else looks fine, but I noticed that the rings are not positioned the same. On the left side, the ring is off center while the ring on the right side is centered. Could this be a defect or is it fake? I don't really mind it, but I'm worried about paying so much for a fake. Any input is appreciated!


Congrats on your new bag!  I don't have a niki but I know the script on the rings of my loulous are not centered so it's likely the same for niki bags.  I know other loulou owners have said the same about theirs.  If you're worried about authenticity maybe pay for authentication services though.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Posting my Niki bag in medium black on black…I love this bag. It carries  everything and has held up well so far; I think I bought her last spring or late winter (?!) and wore her constantly. Thinking of moving back in for a bit. 
…When and how much was the price increase, out of curiosity? Just recently? I looked for a thread but couldn’t find it. Thank you in advance! ❤️


----------



## lvr4shoes

I’ve had BHW for a year no chipping so far.


riyan said:


> Just got my baby niki in croc embossed leather with black on black hardware  Kinda worried about the chipping on the black hardware but really loved the whole subtle and edgy look of the bag. Tried the medium but its too big for my frame(5’2 only) and all my daily essentials plus more fits in my baby niki.


----------



## lezah_hk

Spongebaby said:


> I have been wanting a white bag for two years now, but nothing really catched my eyes until I saw the baby Niki in this off-white color - it’s a perfect fit for my daily essentiels
> And I got it right before the price increase as well!
> 
> View attachment 5652474


Will white niki bag get dyed by clothes in dark color?


----------



## Poohbear18

thinking to get Niki medium for a bag cary baby essential when i have to run out to md appointment or errands. Just some diapers, a pair of clothes change, wipes, and burp clothes. Wonder it would fit if anyone has used for? Thank you


----------



## PinkTulip

Has anyone had scuffing issues with their Niki?? I just got mine in October and I just saw this scuff. It’s in the chocolate deep brown color.


----------



## CoachCruiser

PinkTulip said:


> Has anyone had scuffing issues with their Niki?? I just got mine in October and I just saw this scuff. It’s in the chocolate deep brown color.
> 
> View attachment 5674363


I've had my Niki in the black vintage crinkleskin leather for about a year or so...it's starting to show wear, yes (I've taken it everywhere!!)...but I think the wear on yours is a showing up a bit too early after you purchased it


----------



## PinkTulip

I know— does anybody have any recommendations? I’m so disappointed.


----------



## RosiePenners

PinkTulip said:


> Has anyone had scuffing issues with their Niki?? I just got mine in October and I just saw this scuff. It’s in the chocolate deep brown color.
> 
> View attachment 5674363


This really gets me so angry! CAn you email YSL directly? Maybe go into a boutique? Worth asking if they can at least fix it somehow.


----------



## keishapie1973

PinkTulip said:


> Has anyone had scuffing issues with their Niki?? I just got mine in October and I just saw this scuff. It’s in the chocolate deep brown color.
> 
> View attachment 5674363


I’ve had mine about a year and it’s still in perfect condition. I am careful with it but not overly so…


----------



## Moxisox

PinkTulip said:


> Has anyone had scuffing issues with their Niki?? I just got mine in October and I just saw this scuff. It’s in the chocolate deep brown color.
> 
> View attachment 5674363


Is this the crinkled calfskin or the lambskin?


----------



## PinkTulip

RosiePenners said:


> This really gets me so angry! CAn you email YSL directly? Maybe go into a boutique? Worth asking if they can at least fix it somehow.


If I wasn't so bummed, I would be angry. TBF, it's probably a mix--these bags are literally thousands! It's worth trying to email or going to a boutique, but I didn't even think about it as I'm over the month mark.


keishapie1973 said:


> I’ve had mine about a year and it’s still in perfect condition. I am careful with it but not overly so…


I haven't had a crazy night out with it either. I've been out to dinner with my friend and her husband and running light errands. That's it--I've been working remote. It's never been on the floor. I don't know how it could have happened. Have you done anything to treat it to make it more hard wearing?



Moxisox said:


> Is this the crinkled calfskin or the lambskin?


It's the crinkled calfskin. Have you heard things about the crinkled calfskin?


----------



## Moxisox

PinkTulip said:


> If I wasn't so bummed, I would be angry. TBF, it's probably a mix--these bags are literally thousands! It's worth trying to email or going to a boutique, but I didn't even think about it as I'm over the month mark.
> 
> I haven't had a crazy night out with it either. I've been out to dinner with my friend and her husband and running light errands. That's it--I've been working remote. It's never been on the floor. I don't know how it could have happened. Have you done anything to treat it to make it more hard wearing?
> 
> 
> It's the crinkled calfskin. Have you heard things about the crinkled calfskin?


I just bought one that’s crinkled calfskin last week. Haven’t used it yet, but I always heard it’s supposed to be pretty hardy. That’s disappointing of yours has scuffed so easily. If you do talk to YSL about it, please let us know what they say.


----------



## LVinStLouie

Poohbear18 said:


> thinking to get Niki medium for a bag cary baby essential when i have to run out to md appointment or errands. Just some diapers, a pair of clothes change, wipes, and burp clothes. Wonder it would fit if anyone has used for? Thank you


I just tried one on yesterday. I think it’d fit all of the items you mentioned - probably enough for one change of clothes, but not multiple changes.


----------

